# Post Your Outfit of the Day! (OOTD)



## Swanky

thread continued from here.

This thread should be fun! Inspirational! Please post your pics and deets of the outfit you're wearing.  You may not post links to your blog or ask people to go there for info.  That's what THIS thread is for! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## anniepersian

Blazer bershka 
jeans bershka
bag Louis Vuitton 'le talenteux'
shoes Gucci loafers


----------



## anniepersian

jacket from rare london
jeans primark
belt primark
shoes Valentino rockstud (not my own! lol) 

sorry I can't remember if I posted this before


----------



## Abby305

Crop top and skirt are both Banana. I wear way too much of that brand, but I work for the company so yay employee discount. Shoes are Jessica Simpson


----------



## LovesASale

Abby305 said:


> Crop top and skirt are both Banana. I wear way too much of that brand, but I work for the company so yay employee discount. Shoes are Jessica Simpson


I work for them too and the discount keeps me showing up.  I'm there part-time though but it helps.


----------



## Ellapretty

Head to toe in Walmart clothes:


----------



## nerimanna

Top - Warehouse UK
Skirt - Beautiful Monster
Shoes - Hogan
Bag - Chanel GST


----------



## Freckles1

Ellapretty said:


> Head to toe in Walmart clothes:




Gorgeous!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Ellapretty said:


> Head to toe in Walmart clothes:




Very nice if only I could stand to go into Walmart :/


----------



## anniepersian

Blazer H&M 
jeans New look
shoes New look
T shirt Primark
bag louis vuitton but can't remember the name


----------



## WineLover

Ellapretty said:


> Head to toe in Walmart clothes:


Very lovely!


----------



## deltalady

Top|H&M
Pants|Forever 21
Shoes|Jimmy Choo


----------



## Abby305

Shorts and moto are Banana Republic, blouse is Loft, heels are Steve Madden


----------



## agalarowicz

lyn devon shirt, jcrew pants, sigerson flats


----------



## anniepersian

Jacket topshop
Dress a random shop in Croydon london
Jeans primark
Shoes Office 
Bag Louis Vuitton
Sunglasses from a shop in Barcelona
 

I set up my closet thread in the wardrobe section but im having trouble posting pictures there....


----------



## absolutpink

Ellapretty said:


> Head to toe in Walmart clothes:



Great outfit! I saw the dress on the other thread and I was going to ask where you got it from, I can't believe it's Wal-Mart! I haven't set foot in there in years, maybe I should?!


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone. ...I haven't posted here in a while, but this is Sundays look.  Have a blessed day!
Forever 21 top
Nordstrom brand trousers
Louboutin Pigalle Follies 
Celine sunnies


----------



## deltalady

Blazer|Forever 21
Tank|H&M
Trousers|New York & Co
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman
Bag|Phillip Lim


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs scarf (this square size I find difficult to style, but I think this looks ok)
Michael Michael Kors jacket
YSL Tribute sandals
new Burberry glasses (can't decide whether to keep or not)


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Zara
Shoes|Sophia Webster
Please ignore my overgrown grass, it has been raining everyday here.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Yay for a new thread!!

Here are some recent blog OOTD's


----------



## Freckles1

deltalady said:


> Dress|Zara
> Shoes|Sophia Webster
> Please ignore my overgrown grass, it has been raining everyday here.




Gorgeous as always deltalady!


----------



## michellem

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs scarf (this square size I find difficult to style, but I think this looks ok)
> Michael Michael Kors jacket
> YSL Tribute sandals
> new Burberry glasses (can't decide whether to keep or not)



The glasses are awesome! I would def keep them I were you &#128077;


----------



## eggtartapproved

top and skirt from Banana, shoes from Zara, necklace from a store in Malaysia


----------



## deltalady

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous as always deltalady!



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> top and skirt from Banana, shoes from Zara, necklace from a store in Malaysia



Great to see how it all works together! Again: Love the shoes and skirt!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marylin said:


> Great to see how it all works together! Again: Love the shoes and skirt!


Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara top and shoes
Forever 21 jeans
Louis Vuitton Alma


----------



## ScottyGal

OOTD, at the Orlando Eye &#127905;

Dress: DvF
Shoes: Steve Madden
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> OOTD, at the Orlando Eye [emoji565]
> 
> Dress: DvF
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton




Great outfit and picture!


----------



## angiecake

Ann Taylor Maxi Skirt, but no baggie for once (I left it in the car, but thank goodness had my car keys).


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Trina Turk
Shoes|Christian Louboutin
Bag|Gucci


----------



## eggtartapproved

My outfit over the weekend. Very simple and comfortable!

Bag - Michael Kors
Dress - H&M basic (love these so much)
Shoes - American Eagle from Payless Shoes


----------



## debssx3

Casual. My bf didnt wait til I smiled.


----------



## anniepersian

Jumpsuit primark
Shoes primark
Sunglasses h&m 

This wasI me in Santorini I just posted this on my blog


----------



## anniepersian

A close up of the shoes


----------



## Miss Burberry

Yesterday shopping and lunch with an old friend.
Sunglasses Burberry
Bracelet Fitbit
Jacket Maurices
Scarf Hermes
Top Nordstrom
Purse LV
Jeans Lucky
Sandals Burberry


----------



## deltalady

Dress|BCBG
Shoes|Jimmy Choo
Bag|Louis Vuitton


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara shoes, jeans, and sweater
Scarf from Macy's
LV Mon Mono Speedy


----------



## Ellapretty

My Chanel half-moon WOC and Henkaa dress





http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> My Chanel half-moon WOC and Henkaa dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## anniepersian

Yesterday's outfit  

Jacket Topshop
Jeans Primark
Dress Topshop (very old)
Bag Forever 21
Scarf H&M 
Boots New Look


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dress from No Rest for Bridget Boutique 
Zara boots
LV Montaigne


----------



## leslie_x

I don't post that much but if I have to comment everything I like here on this forum than it will be a full time job hehe but a very fun job  lve you ladies!

here is my ootd. karen millen leather jacket, plain white t-shirt, seven fam jeans, gucci scarf and Be&D sneakers, neverfull DA (not pictured)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

leslie_x said:


> I don't post that much but if I have to comment everything I like here on this forum than it will be a full time job hehe but a very fun job  lve you ladies!
> 
> here is my ootd. karen millen leather jacket, plain white t-shirt, seven fam jeans, gucci scarf and Be&D sneakers, neverfull DA (not pictured)




You look great!!!


----------



## titania029

Ellapretty said:


> My Chanel half-moon WOC and Henkaa dress
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Beautiful dress!


----------



## leslie_x

HeartMyMJs said:


> You look great!!!




thank you :kiss:!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Orange bag day in the other thread so built my ootd around my db Orange mini flo


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Prabal Gurung for Target
Shoes|Prada
Bag|Louis Vuitton


----------



## Ellapretty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous as always!!





titania029 said:


> Beautiful dress!



Thank you so much!

Wearing H&M draped shirt, GAP jeans & bag + PANDORA jewelry:


----------



## SLCsocialite

Vantino Heels, Balenciaga Bag, William Rast Jacket!


----------



## nerimanna

warehouse off-shoulder jumpsuit with belt
CLN heels


----------



## debssx3

SLCsocialite said:


> Vantino Heels, Balenciaga Bag, William Rast Jacket!




You look great!!!! [emoji1][emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Ted Baker
Jeans: Topshop 
Shoes: Vans
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## deltalady

Top|H&M
Jeans|Joe's Jean's
Shoes|Schutz


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Furniture shopping. 

Forever new faux fur scarf
Forever new leather jacket
Whitchery top
Valley girl jeans
Nine West boots
Louis Vuitton never full. &#128541;


----------



## deltalady

Anniversary dinner
Dress|BCBG
Shoes|Sergio Rossi
Bag|Gucci


----------



## Freckles1

SLCsocialite said:


> Vantino Heels, Balenciaga Bag, William Rast Jacket!







nerimanna said:


> warehouse off-shoulder jumpsuit with belt
> CLN heels







_Lee said:


> Top: Ted Baker
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Vans
> Bag: Louis Vuitton







deltalady said:


> Top|H&M
> Jeans|Joe's Jean's
> Shoes|Schutz







Heidisaddiction said:


> Furniture shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Forever new faux fur scarf
> 
> Forever new leather jacket
> 
> Whitchery top
> 
> Valley girl jeans
> 
> Nine West boots
> 
> Louis Vuitton never full. [emoji13]







deltalady said:


> Anniversary dinner
> Dress|BCBG
> Shoes|Sergio Rossi
> Bag|Gucci




ALL of you look fantastic!!!!! Hope you are all having a great Saturday night!!!


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> Anniversary dinner
> Dress|BCBG
> Shoes|Sergio Rossi
> Bag|Gucci


Girl you are stunning with an incredible sense of fashion.  I love all of your posts!  Truly inspiring in the fashion sense.


----------



## deltalady

snibor said:


> Girl you are stunning with an incredible sense of fashion.  I love all of your posts!  Truly inspiring in the fashion sense.



Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

Attending a conference for work.
Dress|Diane Von Furstenberg
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
Bag|Valentino


----------



## agalarowicz

j. crew shirt, celine pants, j. crew shoes, celine bag


----------



## anniepersian

Blazer  Bershka
Denim shirt Primark
Jeans Bershka
Shoes Gucci
Bag Louis Vuitton
Sunglasses H&M


----------



## karylicious

Love the blazer!!


----------



## Freckles1

agalarowicz said:


> j. crew shirt, celine pants, j. crew shoes, celine bag







anniepersian said:


> Blazer  Bershka
> Denim shirt Primark
> Jeans Bershka
> Shoes Gucci
> Bag Louis Vuitton
> Sunglasses H&M




Both of you look fantastic!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Shirt - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop 
Bag - LV
Shoes - Steve Madden


----------



## anniepersian

Blazer, t-shirt and jeans Primark
Bag Forever 21
Boots New look 
Cuff Rare London

At work yesterday 
No full length mirror-sorry! Lol


----------



## anniepersian

Actually my mini-me took this picture on the school run lol


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday at day 2 of my work conference.
Blazer|Zara
Pants|Old Navy
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## BomberGal

Simple & Mori inspired today.
The gown is actually a late 1800s - early 1900s nightgown...


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Uniqlo
Shoes|YSL


----------



## Freckles1

BomberGal said:


> Simple & Mori inspired today.
> The gown is actually a late 1800s - early 1900s nightgown...




Love this look!!


----------



## candy2100

Freckles1 said:


> Love this look!!




Cool!  Where did you find it?


----------



## BomberGal

Freckles1 said:


> Love this look!!



Thank you.


----------



## BomberGal

candy2100 said:


> Cool!  Where did you find it?



Do you mean where was the nightgown found? If so, I *think* its one I purchased in a box of linens off of ebay at some point. I collect old linens and such.


----------



## anniepersian

Kimono top New Look
Bag Forever 21
High waist jeans Primark
Boots New Look 

I might do an outfit post on my blog with this-I love the colours for summer! Although it is gloomy here in London atm *sigh*


----------



## brbshopping

Oh my goodness I did not realize this thread existed or I would just spam here instead! 

This is what I wore today  My one and only cape by Finders Keepers (I have been thinking of getting more but I am just so happy with this one, sooo...). Please ignore white marks on mirror!


----------



## chambersb

anniepersian said:


> Blazer, t-shirt and jeans Primark
> Bag Forever 21
> Boots New look
> Cuff Rare London
> 
> At work yesterday
> No full length mirror-sorry! Lol




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that shirt


----------



## Freckles1

brbshopping said:


> Oh my goodness I did not realize this thread existed or I would just spam here instead!
> 
> This is what I wore today  My one and only cape by Finders Keepers (I have been thinking of getting more but I am just so happy with this one, sooo...). Please ignore white marks on mirror!
> 
> View attachment 3030495
> 
> View attachment 3030496




br shopping this entire look is fantastic!!


----------



## brbshopping

Freckles1 said:


> br shopping this entire look is fantastic!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## agalarowicz

old stuff


----------



## anniepersian

Out shopping yesterday
Jacket Topshop
Top Primark
Jeans Primark
Boots new look
Bag Forever 21 
Headscarf H&M

I had just bought the sunglasses from River Island so I was trying them out ASAP...not sure they go with the outfit though! Lol


----------



## deltalady

Simple and comfortable
Dress|H&M
Shoes|Sergio Rossi
Bag|Valentino


----------



## lovemysavior

Yesterday's look wearing Forever 21 clothing and earrings, SJP heels and Céline sunnies.


----------



## anniepersian

chambersb said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that shirt



Aww thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

anniepersian said:


> Out shopping yesterday
> Jacket Topshop
> Top Primark
> Jeans Primark
> Boots new look
> Bag Forever 21
> Headscarf H&M
> 
> I had just bought the sunglasses from River Island so I was trying them out ASAP...not sure they go with the outfit though! Lol



I really enjoy your use of color.  So many people are afraid of it so it is a lovely change to see a woman who knows how to work it.  Why go through life beige?  You are really adorable!


----------



## kcf68

lovemysavior said:


> Yesterday's look wearing Forever 21 clothing and earrings, SJP heels and Céline sunnies.


Pretty shoes and outfit and lady!


----------



## anniepersian

gracekelly said:


> I really enjoy your use of color.  So many people are afraid of it so it is a lovely change to see a woman who knows how to work it.  Why go through life beige?  You are really adorable!



Oh wow! That is soooo nice! Thank you so much-that really cheered me up 

I agree, life is too short!


----------



## lovemysavior

kcf68 said:


> Pretty shoes and outfit and lady!



Thanks babe&#128537;


----------



## ScottyGal

Simple outfit today; 
Top - River Island 
Trousers - Oasis 
Shoes - Topshop
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Necklace - Accessorize


----------



## chambersb

Dress, Old Navy
Shirt, Maurices
Boots, Frye Martina Engineer in whiskey. 
Socks, Urban Outfitters
Bracelet, wood beaded elastic weave, gift from a friend that went on a cruise to Jamaica


----------



## chambersb

Yesterday:

Dress & Cardigan, American Eagle
Leggings, Old Navy
Boots, Fiorentini & Baker, Chad  
Necklace, sterling ohm eBay


----------



## Ellapretty

Recent outfit with my Minkoff Mini MAC:


----------



## cait_rose

anniepersian said:


> Out shopping yesterday
> Jacket Topshop
> Top Primark
> Jeans Primark
> Boots new look
> Bag Forever 21
> Headscarf H&M
> 
> I had just bought the sunglasses from River Island so I was trying them out ASAP...not sure they go with the outfit though! Lol




You look amazing! I love the edginess mixed with vibrant cobalt. An unexpected and lovely combination.


----------



## brbshopping

_Lee said:


> Simple outfit today;
> Top - River Island
> Trousers - Oasis
> Shoes - Topshop
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> Necklace - Accessorize


Omg I love this!


----------



## anniepersian

cait_rose said:


> You look amazing! I love the edginess mixed with vibrant cobalt. An unexpected and lovely combination.




Oh wow! that is sooo sweet....thank you so much! x


----------



## ScottyGal

Blazer - ONLY
Jeans - Topshop 
Top - Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Shoes - Jimmy Choo
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Blazer - ONLY
> Jeans - Topshop
> Top - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Shoes - Jimmy Choo
> Bag - Louis Vuitton




So cute! Love the MbMJ top and the Choo's!


----------



## brbshopping

Ellapretty said:


> Recent outfit with my Minkoff Mini MAC:


Love your dress/top, purse and shoes!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Blazer - ONLY
> Jeans - Topshop
> Top - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Shoes - Jimmy Choo
> Bag - Louis Vuitton



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## TeeLVee

It's been a while since I've posted here. I'd like to share with you what I wore at a convention I've attended to.  This was Day 3 hence the comfortable shoes. &#128522;
Blazer: H&M
Blouse: Express
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Adidas Ms. Stan


----------



## TeeLVee

_Lee said:


> Simple outfit today;
> Top - River Island
> Trousers - Oasis
> Shoes - Topshop
> Bag - Louis Vuitton
> Necklace - Accessorize




Lovely Shoes _Lee. &#128522;


----------



## brbshopping

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 3036983
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted here. I'd like to share with you what I wore at a convention I've attended to.  This was Day 3 hence the comfortable shoes. [emoji4]
> Blazer: H&M
> Blouse: Express
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Adidas Ms. Stan




This is sooo cute, love the white accents!


----------



## eggtartapproved

We just repainted our hallway where I usually take my pics and the wall color and lighting is not so great any more, so here is my stylebook layout instead.


----------



## TeeLVee

brbshopping said:


> This is sooo cute, love the white accents!




Thank you brbshopping! &#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

Having a mega casual Friday..

Zipper - Abercrombie & Fitch
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Vans
Bag - Louis Vuitton


----------



## anniepersian

Hi guys! just wanted to share with you a new outfit post from my blog. And I just had to show you the flamingoes! 
Dress H&M (£14.99!)
Clutch Accessorize
Shoes YSL tribute in gold croc (My HG shoes lol)
Sunglasses Tiger
Jacket Topshop
Black heels Zara (now on sale!)

I will hopefully be wearing the dress tonight as I think I have a "date" and then I am going to a salsa club 

p.s. sorry about the last pic! lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Two outfits one casual and another more professional 



^Reference:
H&M? Blouse
Hue leggings
Louis Vuitton sunnies
Christian Louboutin bag and heels



^Reference:
Mexx dress
J Crew sweater
Calvin Klein tights
Manolo Blahnik heels
Prada handbag


----------



## all7s

anniepersian said:


> Hi guys! just wanted to share with you a new outfit post from my blog. And I just had to show you the flamingoes!
> Dress H&M (£14.99!)
> Clutch Accessorize
> Shoes YSL tribute in gold croc (My HG shoes lol)
> Sunglasses Tiger
> Jacket Topshop
> Black heels Zara (now on sale!)
> 
> I will hopefully be wearing the dress tonight as I think I have a "date" and then I am going to a salsa club
> 
> p.s. sorry about the last pic! lol


Amazing dress and the pairing with the flamingoes makes such a fairy tale photo! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## brbshopping

anniepersian said:


> Hi guys! just wanted to share with you a new outfit post from my blog. And I just had to show you the flamingoes!
> Dress H&M (£14.99!)
> Clutch Accessorize
> Shoes YSL tribute in gold croc (My HG shoes lol)
> Sunglasses Tiger
> Jacket Topshop
> Black heels Zara (now on sale!)
> 
> I will hopefully be wearing the dress tonight as I think I have a "date" and then I am going to a salsa club
> 
> p.s. sorry about the last pic! lol


This looks soooo good with the leather jacket!


----------



## Freckles1

anniepersian said:


> Hi guys! just wanted to share with you a new outfit post from my blog. And I just had to show you the flamingoes!
> Dress H&M (£14.99!)
> Clutch Accessorize
> Shoes YSL tribute in gold croc (My HG shoes lol)
> Sunglasses Tiger
> Jacket Topshop
> Black heels Zara (now on sale!)
> 
> I will hopefully be wearing the dress tonight as I think I have a "date" and then I am going to a salsa club
> 
> p.s. sorry about the last pic! lol




Annie you always look gorgeous!!!!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## brbshopping

Church, friends, family... And Thai food! Zanotti heels & Rebecca Minkoff purse


----------



## anniepersian

_Lee said:


> Blazer - ONLY
> Jeans - Topshop
> Top - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Shoes - Jimmy Choo
> Bag - Louis Vuitton



Man I love those shoes!!


----------



## anniepersian

brbshopping said:


> Church, friends, family... And Thai food! Zanotti heels & Rebecca Minkoff purse
> 
> View attachment 3039873
> 
> View attachment 3039874


  Nice look! where are the trousers from ?


----------



## brbshopping

anniepersian said:


> Nice look! where are the trousers from ?




Thanks! I got them from Asos!


----------



## agalarowicz

trying out eskander (pre-owned!)


----------



## deltalady

Blouse|Equipment
Pants|Old Navy
Shoes|Sophia Webster


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Earrings - A.V. Max, sample sale, $4 (retails for $50+)
    Sunglasses - party favor, free.
    Lipstick - Miley Cyrus Viva Glam, $16 but I got it for free with Nordstrom notes.
    Dress - Rebecca Taylor Charlotte studded silk & lace dress, sample sale, $50
Bracelet - Target faux leather studded wrap bracelet, around $5
    Bangles - Chanel bracelets, both 75% off @ Neiman Marcus, stacked with a $.01 studded bracelet from the Rack.
    Ring - TJ Maxx, $25
    Bag - Zara distressed leather roll clutch, $10 (retail $80)
    Shoes - Tamara Mellon Bad Girl sandals, sample sale, $55 (retail $750)
    Toe polish - OPI Red My Fortune Cookie, Nordstrom Rack, $3.98


----------



## TeeLVee

brbshopping said:


> Church, friends, family... And Thai food! Zanotti heels & Rebecca Minkoff purse
> 
> View attachment 3039873
> 
> View attachment 3039874




Love your shoes. Such a pretty color. &#128522;


----------



## brbshopping

TeeLVee said:


> Love your shoes. Such a pretty color. [emoji4]




Thank you so much!! 3


----------



## sally.m

anniepersian said:


> Hi guys! just wanted to share with you a new outfit post from my blog. And I just had to show you the flamingoes!
> Dress H&M (£14.99!)
> Clutch Accessorize
> Shoes YSL tribute in gold croc (My HG shoes lol)
> Sunglasses Tiger
> Jacket Topshop
> Black heels Zara (now on sale!)
> 
> I will hopefully be wearing the dress tonight as I think I have a "date" and then I am going to a salsa club
> 
> p.s. sorry about the last pic! lol



gorgeous!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday's OOTD;

Top: Jane Norman
Trousers: Oasis
Heels: Topshop 
Bag: Gucci
Skinny Belt: Calvin Klien


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a jumpsuit from Forever21 and my Michael Kors Selma:


----------



## eggtartapproved

Dress - Jacob
Belt & Cardigan - Banana Republic
Shoes - Cole Haan
Bag - Coach


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: boohoo 
Jeans: Topshop 
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Scarf: Alexander Mcqueen
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone...this was Sundays look:
 Top from Marshalls 
Hudson jeans
Jimmy Choo heels
Quay sunglasses


----------



## brbshopping

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...this was Sundays look:
> Top from Marshalls
> Hudson jeans
> Jimmy Choo heels
> Quay sunglasses


I loooove the colors, so cute!


----------



## Mimmy

eggtartapproved said:


> Dress - Jacob
> 
> Belt & Cardigan - Banana Republic
> 
> Shoes - Cole Haan
> 
> Bag - Coach




Great look! Really like the belted cardigan and shoes!


----------



## SLCsocialite

SLCsocialite said:


> Vantino Heels, Balenciaga Bag, William Rast Jacket!



Thank you so much love!

I haven't been updating lately, here are some outfits!


----------



## Freckles1

Everyone  looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## deltalady

Dress|Anthropologie
Shoes|Brian Atwood
Necklace|H&M


----------



## Marylin

eggtartapproved said:


> Dress - Jacob
> Belt & Cardigan - Banana Republic
> Shoes - Cole Haan
> Bag - Coach



Take a walk on the wild side! &#128047;love the shoes and belt!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blazer: Topshop
Top: Ted Baker 
Jeans: Topshop 
Loafers: Louis Vuitton
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## brbshopping

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much love!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been updating lately, here are some outfits!




That second outfit is incredible, I LOVE your purse!!!!!!!!


----------



## brbshopping

_Lee said:


> Blazer: Topshop
> Top: Ted Baker
> Jeans: Topshop
> Loafers: Louis Vuitton
> Bag: Michael Kors




Adorable! Especially the top!


----------



## kcf68

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much love!
> 
> I haven't been updating lately, here are some outfits!


Yellow looks good on you!


----------



## anniepersian

Jacket top shop
Blue top primark
Skirt she inside
Bag forever 21
Floral Trainers £5! From everything5pounds  

I haven't worn this yet because the weather has been up and down in London
Hopefully this weekend


----------



## katja_246

anniepersian said:


> Jacket top shop
> Blue top primark
> Skirt she inside
> Bag forever 21
> Floral Trainers £5! From everything5pounds
> 
> I haven't worn this yet because the weather has been up and down in London
> Hopefully this weekend




Ok looove the trainers, can't believe they were only 5 pounds!! [emoji7]


----------



## Abby305

I feel like I look like a science teacher today!
Blouse: Zara
Belt and pencil skirt: Banana Republic
Heels: Call it Spring


----------



## katdhoneybee

Abby305 said:


> I feel like I look like a science teacher today!
> Blouse: Zara
> Belt and pencil skirt: Banana Republic
> Heels: Call it Spring


Such a great look! I love that blouse.


----------



## ScottyGal

Casual Friday out..
Top - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Vans 
Bag - Michael Kors 
Jewellery - Cartier, Hermès, Michael Kors


----------



## ScottyGal

Abby305 said:


> I feel like I look like a science teacher today!
> Blouse: Zara
> Belt and pencil skirt: Banana Republic
> Heels: Call it Spring



Such a gorgeous blouse! &#128156;


----------



## Abby305

_Lee said:


> Such a gorgeous blouse! &#128156;





katdhoneybee said:


> Such a great look! I love that blouse.




Thank you both


----------



## eggtartapproved

top - Curve, brand from Thailand
skirt - SEED, brand from Malaysia
shoes - Nine West
watch - Seiko
necklace - Tiff & Co.
bracelets - Buddhist temple
ring - Christian Dior


----------



## ScottyGal

Out to the park and then for lunch with my BF and our dog &#128054;&#127860;;

Top - PacSun 
Jeans - PacSun
Shoes - Kate Spade
Bag - Gucci
Jewellery - Michael Kors, Hermès, Cartier


----------



## Samia

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a jumpsuit from Forever21 and my Michael Kors Selma:




Looking great! Love your makeup


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

My favorite color combo- black, white and red!


Top and skirt: Banana Republic
Shoes: Paul Green
Sunglasses: Prada Baroque 
Bag: Massacessi Zhoe (strap removed)


----------



## deltalady

Blouse|Forever 21
Skirt|Zara
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Jane Norman 
Skirt - H&M
Bag - Gucci


----------



## eggtartapproved

Top and skirt from Banana Republic
Shoes from Nine West
Necklace from Tiffanys
Watch from Seiko


----------



## michellem

deltalady said:


> Blouse|Forever 21
> Skirt|Zara
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik



Love this! It's totally my style &#128077;


----------



## deltalady

michellem said:


> Love this! It's totally my style &#128077;



Thank you!


----------



## debssx3

. 

keeping it simple w all black everything


----------



## eggtartapproved

Silk top from thailand, banana republic skirt, converse - all ready for canada day!


----------



## katdhoneybee

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> My favorite color combo- black, white and red!
> View attachment 3047865
> 
> Top and skirt: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Paul Green
> Sunglasses: Prada Baroque
> Bag: Massacessi Zhoe (strap removed)


Love!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a tartan skirt from Joe Fresh:


----------



## manons88

My outfit of the day. 
Blouse: Nikkie 
Boots: Nikkie 
Jeans: Zara 
Bag: fossil


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Blouse FILIPPA K
Skirt FILIPPA K
Shoes H&M


----------



## LKKay

Coat: Roots
Top: H&M
Jeans: Zara
Boots: Zara
Bag: MCM


----------



## Ellapretty

From our recent holiday - wearing a chicwish dress and H&M bag:


----------



## deetee

I still wear silks in the winter 
- Aritzia: Wilfred Montesson jacket
- Aritzia: Wilfred Chimère camisole
- Aritzia: Babaton Kendrick pant


----------



## eggtartapproved

deetee said:


> I still wear silks in the winter
> - Aritzia: Wilfred Montesson jacket
> - Aritzia: Wilfred Chimère camisole
> - Aritzia: Babaton Kendrick pant
> 
> View attachment 3557113



I love the organization of your closet!


----------



## deetee

eggtartapproved said:


> I love the organization of your closet!


Thank you  I wish to have more space (but don't we all?).


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In London for two days with the hubby.

Ribbon sweater: vintage from HK
Jeans: Zara
Boots: Stradivarius (only 50€!
Bag: LV Saleya MM


----------



## randr21

Love the bell sleeve look.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

relaxed January 1st:










knit: & other stories
jeans: dusted
shoes: & other stories
earrings: zara


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Knit: Vila
Pants: & Other Stories
Shoes: Gucci


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Celine Nano:


----------



## Ellapretty

With my MK Selma:


----------



## LVk8

Cute love it all!

I've been experimenting with Stylebook for the new year.  I live in a city where "business casual" is more of a suggestion than a hard policy but as a relatively young person in a manager role it feels like I walk a fine balance between wanting to command respect & still have fun with clothes.  Most of my wardrobe is flex enough to dress up or dress down so staying mindful to dress UP for work without overkill since a suit would be too much.  Also I have a lofty goal to shop my closet through 2017 

Today:
Rebecca Taylor top - white on white sheer daisy print is hard to see
Banana Republic skirt
Navy tights
TOMS wedges
Goyard St Louis
Dangly earrings
Necklace
Watch
Aviators


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Miami Style:








blouse ASOS
pants FILIPPA K
shoes GUCCI
bag GUCCI
sunnies CELINE


----------



## katy87

HONEYRIDER said:


> Miami Style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouse ASOS
> pants FILIPPA K
> shoes GUCCI
> bag GUCCI
> sunnies CELINE


--
Perfect look


----------



## nefertiri

HONEYRIDER said:


> relaxed January 1st:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knit: & other stories
> jeans: dusted
> shoes: & other stories
> earrings: zara



You are so pretty! On this second pic you remind me of Amy Winehouse in her earlier years (when she was gorgeous), and maybe a little on Lykke Li.
Your nose adds such a character to your face, you really look amazing. 
Sorry, I wanted to say it. I really admire women with stronger face features, like Lykke, Barbara Streisand, Danielle Haim...
I actually opened a thread here, Beautiful people.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

nefertiri said:


> You are so pretty! On this second pic you remind me of Amy Winehouse in her earlier years (when she was gorgeous), and maybe a little on Lykke Li.
> Your nose adds such a character to your face, you really look amazing.
> Sorry, I wanted to say it. I really admire women with stronger face features, like Lykke, Barbara Streisand, Danielle Haim...
> I actually opened a thread here, Beautiful people.



wow!!! thank you so much!  i hear that amy winehouse reference a lot. thanks again! i always hated my nose when i was younger but now i'm fine with it


----------



## HONEYRIDER

from today:


----------



## nefertiri

HONEYRIDER said:


> wow!!! thank you so much!  i hear that amy winehouse reference a lot. thanks again! i always hated my nose when i was younger but now i'm fine with it


You're welcome, and pretty 
There are really not so many women I think are beautiful, but when I see one, I can talk and talk and wonder for hours.
My husband got used to it.


----------



## Gerry

Ms. Dashing. I love that you wear your clothes a little large. Sooooo much more chic than a tight fit and you have so many wonderful white blouses with elaborate cuffs. I just can't find them here in Florida. Must be shopping in the wrong places. Plus I wear a size 16W or 1x and that limits me.


----------



## Selenet

Holiday oufit! 
Top: Herve Leger
Jeans: Levi's
Shoes: Prada
Bag: Chanel


----------



## love_shoes

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3576466
> 
> Holiday oufit!
> Top: Herve Leger
> Jeans: Levi's
> Shoes: Prada
> Bag: Chanel


I love your shoes! Such a nice colour!


----------



## barbie_86

Shopping and pubbing today:


Top: Next
Jeans: M&S
Shoes: LK Bennett
Bag: Osprey


----------



## HONEYRIDER

all from last week


----------



## Ellapretty

From our trip to Turks & Caicos - Chicwish shirt, AEO jeans and Express clutch:


----------



## cjy

HONEYRIDER said:


> all from last week


LOVE your looks and your bags are gorgeous! Love the Gucci!!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Express vest, LOFT blouse and vintage Gucci Jackie bag


----------



## tweeety

Ringing in Chinese New Year with a dash of red [emoji173]️


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Thank you so much Ladies!

Space Cowboy!


----------



## Ellapretty

Yesterday's outfit: ZARA jacket, Express top, Fidelity Denim and Balenciaga bag:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

F21 top
Adidas sneakers
Local boutique jeans


----------



## HONEYRIDER

From the weekend:


----------



## mar4712

Top: Calvin Klein
Jeans: Levi's 
Watch: Fossil
Bag: Longchamp Le Pliage small in Terra


----------



## cjy

barbie_86 said:


> Shopping and pubbing today:
> View attachment 3582324
> 
> Top: Next
> Jeans: M&S
> Shoes: LK Bennett
> Bag: Osprey


Really like your white top.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Another one from Florida


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Key West


----------



## loveydovey35

love, love this look. Where did you get this top?


----------



## goddessdiana

Jacket: Chanel                                                    Scarf: ?                      
Brooch/pin: gripoix (Chanel) a large Ines de la Fressange
Shirt: Emanuel Ungaro
I am new. So happy to contribute. Too shy to show my face.lol


----------



## goddessdiana

goddessdiana said:


> Jacket: Chanel                                                    Scarf: ?
> Brooch/pin: gripoix (Chanel) a large Ines de la Fressange
> Shirt: Emanuel Ungaro
> I am new. So happy to contribute. Too shy to show my face.lol


Correction
*jacket: Chanel
*Scarf: ?
*brooch/pin: gripoix (Chanel) a la Ines de la Fressange
*Shirt: Emanuel Ungaro


----------



## nascar fan

Long time no post!  
Corporate look ... Chanel booties. ❤


----------



## nascar fan

Navy Chanel sling backs and navy Wolford tights.


----------



## nascar fan

Valentino Rockstud pumps, of course. And Prada ankle boots.


----------



## nascar fan

new Valentino stole/scarf, and then my favorite marc jacobs boots. ❤. Enough boring clothes, but thanks for the opportunity to share. We all understand each other here. ❤


----------



## nascar fan

I can't remember if I've posted any of these before. Fendi shoes. Love them!!


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3601920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Chanel sling backs and navy Wolford tights.


Nascar fan,  thanks for posting - love all the outfits - you look great -


----------



## Ellapretty

What I wore yesterday - Le Chateau outfit & Chanel bag:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Not quite celebrating Valentine's Day this year as we just returned from a kiddo-free trip to Bali. Still, I wanted to wear some pink + red for lunch with DH today..


----------



## dotty8

Chinese Warrior said:


> Not quite celebrating Valentine's Day this year as we just returned from a kiddo-free trip to Bali. Still, I wanted to wear some pink + red for lunch with DH today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605414



Great outfit, casual but feminine


----------



## nascar fan

Valentino scarf and shoes.


----------



## barbie_86

Theatre and galleries in London:


Jacket: Pucci
Top: Coast
Jeans: M&S
Boots: Clarks
Bag: Osprey London


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Yesterday at home


----------



## Ellapretty

Florals and pink and red:


----------



## HONEYRIDER

now with shoes


----------



## anniepersian

Whole outfit Primark, Bag Louis Vuitton Suhali Le Talenteux


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Grabbing some appetisers in Marks & Spencer
Long sleeve T: Tezenis
Scarf: Stradivarius 
Jeans: Zara
Shoes: Ferragamo 
Bag: LV Saleya MM


----------



## MochaCake

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3608810
> View attachment 3608812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino scarf and shoes.


Love the reds


----------



## MochaCake

HONEYRIDER said:


> now with shoes


So chic!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

A last one from Miami


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Dynamite outfit, Old Navy heels and a Minkoff bag:


----------



## susieserb

Waiting for SA at Saks...The bag steals the show!!


----------



## MochaCake

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a Dynamite outfit, Old Navy heels and a Minkoff bag:


Gorgeous! Classic black and white, one of my favorite combinations.


----------



## HONEYRIDER




----------



## MochaCake

HONEYRIDER said:


>


Very chic!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

from yesterday:


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Romwe dress & my vintage Chanel bag:


----------



## hikkichan

Sweater from The Twee (Korea), skater skirt from H&M, bag from Mansur Gavriel and shoes from Adidas Originals


----------



## MochaCake

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3634053
> View attachment 3634054
> 
> 
> Sweater from The Twee (Korea), skater skirt from H&M, bag from Mansur Gavriel and shoes from Adidas Originals


Oh hikkichan, you look so adorable!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Today


----------



## hikkichan

MochaCake said:


> Oh hikkichan, you look so adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Chanel half moon WOC, Zara jacket and Chicwish skirt:


----------



## hikkichan

Top: Cos
Bottom: Cos
Shoes: Adidas Originals
WOC: Dior


----------



## eggtartapproved

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3642015
> 
> 
> Top: Cos
> Bottom: Cos
> Shoes: Adidas Originals
> WOC: Dior



Omg I love your outfit!


----------



## hikkichan

eggtartapproved said:


> Omg I love your outfit!



Thanks dear!


----------



## pbmuffin

Nothing fancy or luxe here but it's just an outfit that makes me smile. Crop top and pants from Julio, kimono from Etsy, Coach flip flops, Chloe sunnies, and a necklace my sister handmade for me for my birthday!


----------



## Selenet

I wish it was warmer, we still have snow here. It even snowed more yesterday. I'm so ready for spring!
Parka: Burberry
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Jeans: Levi's
Shoes: Minna Parikka
Bag: Chanel Maxi


----------



## Ellapretty




----------



## Sculli

sweater: acne studios
jeans: j brand
sneakers: adidas
bag: céline


----------



## hikkichan

Top: PDI
Skirt: Old Navy
Shoes: Dr Martens
Bag: Goyard


----------



## frl.lara

shirt & shoes - zara
jeans - monki
bag, bracelet & sunglasses - celine


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop bodysuit
Hudson jeans
Guiseppe Zanottie lace up heeled booties
Saks Potts fox cardigan
Hermes Birkin etaupe 30
(sorry for the bad pics)


----------



## cafecreme15

Theory ombré cashmere sweater, Frame ripped denim, and Adidas superstar sneakers with chrome toe. Also pictured: my ugly and embarrassing Jansport backpack because cute totes can't hold all my books [emoji23][emoji30]


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Top Forever21
Jeans AG
Booties Steve Madden

(excuse the mess! lol )


View attachment 3658580


----------



## KittieKelly

Valentino Chocolate Fox trim wool plaid vest
Valentino platform sandals
Topshop shirt
Guess jeans w/zipper ankle (old, had these awhile)
Celine Python bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Zara top and Minkoff bag:


----------



## KittieKelly

For Love and Lemons sweaterdress
Aquazzura baroque velvet boots
Marc Jacobs mongolian lamb shearling coat
Fendi Sallaria bag w/ Fendi witches charm


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Jacket-Topshop
T-shirt-Abercrombie
Jeans-AG
Booties-Isabel Marant


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3650831
> 
> sweater: acne studios
> jeans: j brand
> sneakers: adidas
> bag: céline



I really like your style! If I may ask, which Adidas are those?


----------



## Sculli

Paris Darling said:


> I really like your style! If I may ask, which Adidas are those?



Thank you Paris Darling [emoji8][emoji177], it's the nmd r1 all over print, I got them around half year ago. I found a picture:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Yesterday's OOTD. Celine t-shirt, Pleats Please by Issey Miyake slim cropped trousers (they are actually navy blue and the pleats make for a very interesting take on pants and the best part is ELASTIC WAIST!) and my mesh Adidas Superstars. Taken in a fitting room of some really upscale avant-garde boutique.


----------



## KittieKelly

Kate Spade "allie" coat
ASOS sheer bodysuit
Forever21 navy skirt
Topshop velvet leopard maryjanes
Hermes Birkin 35 Menthe, twilly's and rodeo


----------



## eggtartapproved

Top - GAP tunic
Coat - Lucky Brand jeans
Jeans - GAP high-waist
Bag - Coach x Pacman
Shoes - Townshoes


----------



## KittieKelly

Victoria Beckham for Target "bunny" collar black dress
Christian Louboutin boots
Emanuel Ungaro - Lippi cat Asian Leopard fur coat
Gucci "Sylvie" handbag


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3669395
> View attachment 3669397
> View attachment 3669399
> View attachment 3669400
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham for Target "bunny" collar black dress
> Christian Louboutin boots
> Emanuel Ungaro - Lippi cat Asian Leopard fur coat
> Gucci "Sylvie" handbag


It must be very cold where you live?


----------



## KittieKelly

Hobbsy said:


> It must be very cold where you live?


 Still some chilly days around. This was from yesterday and it was about 60 out early afternoon.
Today forget it, its 85 right now, and i'm not leaving the house lol


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> [emoji38] Still some chilly days around. This was from yesterday and it was about 60 out early afternoon.
> Today forget it, its 85 right now, and i'm not leaving the house lol


It's a very cute outfit! It's fun to see people's closets and how they put outfits together. Good to get inspiration from...So post away!


----------



## KittieKelly

Hobbsy said:


> It's a very cute outfit! It's fun to see people's closets and how they put outfits together. Good to get inspiration from...So post away!


Thank you 
I couldn't resist those lil bunnies. It got a bit wrinkled, but once i threw the coat on no one knew lol


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3669395
> View attachment 3669397
> View attachment 3669399
> View attachment 3669400
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham for Target "bunny" collar black dress
> Christian Louboutin boots
> Emanuel Ungaro - Lippi cat Asian Leopard fur coat
> Gucci "Sylvie" handbag



Lovely!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## dotty8

Some examples of outfits from the last weeks... Patrizia Pepe floral skirt with coral Tommy Hilfiger sweater, pink Esprit T-shirt with rose gold details, Twin-set by Simona Barbieri camouflage sporty down jacket (featuring my beloved Colmar Originals waterproof iPhone cover  ), Max&Co organza skirt, Mango bordeaux dress with Calzedonia bordeaux sparkly polka dot tights


----------



## KittieKelly

Harvey Faircloth - "Teddy" textured skirt and shirt
Topshop -  top
Pierre Hardy - suede booties
Hermes - Picotin pm + Rodeo pm, Orange clic-clac "H" bracelet
Blue topaz ring
the pic of my booties I thought was funny..."wicked witch of the west" lol


----------



## dotty8

KittieKelly said:


> Harvey Faircloth - "Teddy" textured skirt and shirt
> Topshop -  top
> Pierre Hardy - suede booties
> Hermes - Picotin pm + Rodeo pm, Orange clic-clac "H" bracelet
> Blue topaz ring
> the pic of my booties I thought was funny..."wicked witch of the west" lol



That's a lovely outfit  I also love the accessories


----------



## KittieKelly

dotty8 said:


> That's a lovely outfit  I also love the accessories


Thank you so much


----------



## Ellapretty

In a pink midi lace dress with my Chanel WOC


----------



## frl.lara

Blazer & shorts - Bershka
Silk top - Grana
Heels - Saint Laurent
Bag - Chanel
Sunglasses - Celine


----------



## KittieKelly

Chilly spring day







Topshop - white t-shirt blouse
Hudson - jeans
Givenchy - booties
Vintage (1960's) Ivory mink coat
Hermes Birkin 30 Etaupe, twilly's, black rodeo GM, white clic clac braclet and white "H" earrings
Affinity diamond baguette ring


----------



## KittieKelly

Opening Ceremony - crop top
Missimo (target) faux suede button front skirt
TradeMark - shearling jacket
Forever21 - sheer embroidered socks
Prada - velvet sandals
Miu Miu - top handle leather bag
Fendi - bag bug charm


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress from Morning Lavender, Clutch from H&M


----------



## dotty8

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3674590
> View attachment 3674591
> View attachment 3674592
> View attachment 3674593
> 
> 
> 
> Opening Ceremony - crop top
> Missimo (target) faux suede button front skirt
> TradeMark - shearling jacket
> Forever21 - sheer embroidered socks
> Prada - velvet sandals
> Miu Miu - top handle leather bag
> Fendi - bag bug charm



I love the bag


----------



## KittieKelly

dotty8 said:


> I love the bag


aww thank you


----------



## HONEYRIDER

one of my latest looks


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Heading out for drinks to celebrate our 8th wedding anniversary. 
Pull & Bear Distressed jeans
Pleated blouse from local boutique 
Batik print heels: Zara


----------



## the_comfortista

In n Out run!


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA jacket and shoes, Celine Nano bag:


----------



## KittieKelly

Alice & Olivia - "Tara" wool Houndstooth Sweater
AG - jeans
Moschino - patent leather chain logo pumps
Hermes - pink clic-clac bracelet
Michaels Kors - watch
Fendi - Peekaboo medium embroidered velvet bag - Fendirumi monster charm


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3682152
> View attachment 3682153
> View attachment 3682154
> View attachment 3682155
> View attachment 3682156
> View attachment 3682157
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia - "Tara" wool Houndstooth Sweater
> AG - jeans
> Moschino - patent leather chain logo pumps
> Hermes - pink clic-clac bracelet
> Michaels Kors - watch
> Fendi - Peekaboo medium embroidered velvet bag - Fendirumi monster charm



Loving this outfit! Great spring shoes.


----------



## S44MHY

Ellapretty said:


> ZARA jacket and shoes, Celine Nano bag:



Love the whole outfit it looks amazing [emoji4] x


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Loving this outfit! Great spring shoes.


thank you


----------



## Hobbsy

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3674590
> View attachment 3674591
> View attachment 3674592
> View attachment 3674593
> 
> 
> 
> Opening Ceremony - crop top
> Missimo (target) faux suede button front skirt
> TradeMark - shearling jacket
> Forever21 - sheer embroidered socks
> Prada - velvet sandals
> Miu Miu - top handle leather bag
> Fendi - bag bug charm


I'd love to just play in your closet!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Hobbsy said:


> I'd love to just play in your closet!!


hehe  
It's a great stress reliever


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Chilly spring day
> View attachment 3673391
> View attachment 3673392
> View attachment 3673393
> View attachment 3673394
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop - white t-shirt blouse
> Hudson - jeans
> Givenchy - booties
> Vintage (1960's) Ivory mink coat
> Hermes Birkin 30 Etaupe, twilly's, black rodeo GM, white clic clac braclet and white "H" earrings
> Affinity diamond baguette ring


Absolutely beautiful. Love that fur!


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Valentino Chocolate Fox trim wool plaid vest
> Valentino platform sandals
> Topshop shirt
> Guess jeans w/zipper ankle (old, had these awhile)
> Celine Python bag
> View attachment 3658665
> View attachment 3658666


Love everything here. Guess jeans I think are under rated - yours fit very well. Your vest is also beautiful and the fur trim completes it.


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3669395
> View attachment 3669397
> View attachment 3669399
> View attachment 3669400
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham for Target "bunny" collar black dress
> Christian Louboutin boots
> Emanuel Ungaro - Lippi cat Asian Leopard fur coat
> Gucci "Sylvie" handbag


I really enjoy seeing your outfits! The bunny collar is just too cute, VB has done well. The coat is just what I need in terms of length and colour / pattern. I have done a quick search on EBay for a preloved one but without luck. Thanks for sharing KittieKelly


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Love that fur!


Thank you 
It's in wonderful condition for it's age. I think mink stands the test of time


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> Love everything here. Guess jeans I think are under rated - yours fit very well. Your vest is also beautiful and the fur trim completes it.


Thank you 
Guess has a good stretch to them. Bebe jeans are also very stretchy and flattering, but I heard they are closing their doors for good? What a shame


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> I really enjoy seeing your outfits! The bunny collar is just too cute, VB has done well. The coat is just what I need in terms of length and colour / pattern. I have done a quick search on EBay for a preloved one but without luck. Thanks for sharing KittieKelly


I always browse online, I will keep an eye out for you, one should pop up


----------



## lovemyrescues

Sorry this was my OOTD but not actually on me ha ha.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Shirt: Cecil
Bikini: Sunseekers
Belt: Gucci
Shorts: Dolce Gabbana


----------



## KittieKelly

From a few days ago (nice warm day)






Just Cavalli - sleeveless blouse
Just Cavalli - denim leopard print skirt
Kate Spade - gold sandals
Hermes - Picotin bag mm, rodeo charm pm, Collier de Chien leather bracelet


----------



## lovemyrescues

Here you go... 

Follow me on Instagram @mariniteladylg


----------



## KittieKelly

Yesterday was very chilly, I'll take any chance I can get to wear a coat 

Topshop - knit top
Topshop - embroidered floral black mini skirt
Coach - mortorcycle shearling boots
THP - faux fur Marigold short coat
Chanel - crystal CC pearl necklace
Chanel - shearling shopping tote


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Back to basic


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday 
Top: Vintage and Modern Madness 
Ripped jeans: American Eagle 
Ripped shorts: Guess
Accessories: Chanel bag & Espadrilles, Hermes bangles and belt, Rolex watch


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> Omg hilarious!! It's funny because hubby said I should glue some rhinestones on it the other day
> 
> Here's to  men and boots



You will attract a lot of attention! Not just men, but women too.  Usually people in the medical field.  Might as well smile when you wear it!


----------



## KittieKelly

Miso Fine said:


> You will attract a lot of attention! Not just men, but women too.  Usually people in the medical field.  Might as well smile when you wear it!



It's hard to smile while limping, but I'll try 
I may try a quick outing today wearing flip flops to see how I do. The boot is really comfortable though, I should have gotten two of them so at least id be even


----------



## KittieKelly

I managed to go boot free today yay! In a very comfy pair of flip flops, it's a start and I'll take it! 
While being house bound I started doing some crafts, one of which is a shopping basket inspired from a runway show.

Target - dress
Leather & chains decorated metal grocery basket w/ charms by me, fuzzy purse inside is from Amazon
Reef - shoes


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4148951
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to go boot free today yay! In a very comfy pair of flip flops, it's a start and I'll take it!
> While being house bound I started doing some crafts, one of which is a shopping basket inspired from a runway show.
> 
> Target - dress
> Leather & chains decorated metal grocery basket w/ charms by me, fuzzy purse inside is from Amazon
> Reef - shoes



Aw. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4148951
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to go boot free today yay! In a very comfy pair of flip flops, it's a start and I'll take it!
> While being house bound I started doing some crafts, one of which is a shopping basket inspired from a runway show.
> 
> Target - dress
> Leather & chains decorated metal grocery basket w/ charms by me, fuzzy purse inside is from Amazon
> Reef - shoes


Oh wow!  You are very creative!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Aw. Wishing you a speedy recovery.



Thank you 
Good thing this happened during the summer so I can wear flip flops 



Antonia said:


> Oh wow!  You are very creative!!



Thank you 
It looks better in person, but still an oddity no doubt


----------



## BelleMort

Coordinating


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Coordinating


Such a gorgeous couple!!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## KittieKelly

Bebe - jumper
Reef - sandals
Gucci - bag


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4150592
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe - jumper
> Reef - sandals
> Gucci - bag


Nice!!  Hey, what about the necklace??


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> Nice!!  Hey, what about the necklace??



Thank you 
Lion head necklace surprisingly is from Amazon. I got the necklace and earring set for 19.99, I have the lion head bracelet to match but did not wear that today. I believe it is a Versace dupe. Decent quality for the price and I do get compliments on it 

"H" bracelet I am wearing is Hermes, and watch is Michael Kors

https://www.amazon.com/GALHAM-Baske..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=9B5NRFC3YMX5746M35QW


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> Lion head necklace surprisingly is from Amazon. I got the necklace and earring set for 19.99, I have the lion head bracelet to match but did not wear that today. I believe it is a Versace dupe. Decent quality for the price and I do get compliments on it
> 
> "H" bracelet I am wearing is Hermes, and watch is Michael Kors
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GALHAM-Baske..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=9B5NRFC3YMX5746M35QW


If I had to guess I would have said Versace!!  Nice!!  It goes well with your outfit.


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> Such a gorgeous couple!!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> If I had to guess I would have said Versace!!  Nice!!  It goes well with your outfit.



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Miu Miu - top, earrings
Gucci - skirt
Reef - "I will be stuck in these for awhile" sandals
Anifeel - bag for rainy days
Hermes - rodeo, bracelet

Basic Rain cape that I embellished with blingy buttons and ribbon


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top & bottom: Zara
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: valentino


----------



## ScottyGal

Going out for dinner and drinks [emoji493]

Top - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Primark 
Bag - Betsey Johnson
Jewellery - Charming Charlie and Hermes


----------



## Amandarin

Romper: ASOS (love these, own it in a few colours)
Bag: Hermes 
Shoes: Steve Madden


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday ootd 
Top: American Eagle 
Pants: Banana Republic 
Accessories: Chanel bag, Hermes sandals & bracelet


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop, Charlotte Russe, Chanel


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4155618
> 
> 
> Topshop, Charlotte Russe, Chanel


Is your flap wool or fur? It looks quite striking !


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Is your flap wool or fur? It looks quite striking !



It's cotton Terrycloth, just like a towel 
I found it on a consignment shop and had to get it. I believe it is from the 2015 collection. I love different types of material so this was right up my alley


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> It's cotton Terrycloth, just like a towel
> I found it on a consignment shop and had to get it. I believe it is from the 2015 collection. I love different types of material so this was right up my alley



Interesting, somehow I can imagine someone wiping off pool side using their flap while onlookers gaze on with horrified expressions.

Love it! It’s so unique  enjoy it!


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Interesting, somehow I can imagine someone wiping off pool side using their flap while onlookers gaze on with horrified expressions.
> 
> Love it! It’s so unique  enjoy it!



Hehe 
and it's good if I'm ever caught in a rain storm


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a chicwish top, silver jeans, F21 hat and Amazon bag:


----------



## Sunshine mama

BelleMort said:


> Coordinating


So cute!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4091492
> 
> 
> Zara - tweed set
> Chanel - sneakers, etc.
> Hermes - bag


omg this is unreal


----------



## luvlux64

Couples Dinner Date last night 
Top: Zara
Ripped jeans: Guess
Accessories: Chanel bag, Valentino shoes, Hermes bracelet, Rolex watch


----------



## Antonia

luvlux64 said:


> Couples Dinner Date last night
> Top: Zara
> Ripped jeans: Guess
> Accessories: Chanel bag, Valentino shoes, Hermes bracelet, Rolex watch
> View attachment 4156598
> View attachment 4156599



Those Valentino shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

incessantlyXchic said:


> omg this is unreal



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Missoni, Hermes, Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Our and about in St Andrews, Scotland yesterday. 

Dress - Boohoo
Sandals - Fitflop
Bag - Gucci


----------



## KittieKelly

Rag & Bone, Topshop, Chanel, Gucci


----------



## BelleMort

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!





KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4157342
> 
> 
> Missoni, Hermes, Chanel



Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone! Here is an OOTD for you (please excuse my unpainted nails, they are taking a break from nail polish!)
neon shift dress - Ann Taylor
neon skinny scarf - from Etsy
white flats - Christian Louboutin
watch - DKNY


----------



## KittieKelly

Gabi, Michael Kors, Sam Edelman, Fendi


----------



## luvlux64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4158432
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone, Topshop, Chanel, Gucci


Love this ootd! The top & skirt


----------



## KittieKelly

luvlux64 said:


> Love this ootd! The top & skirt



Yay thank you


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4159665
> 
> 
> Gabi, Michael Kors, Sam Edelman, Fendi



Lovely as always.  How is the foot doing?


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Lovely as always.  How is the foot doing?



Thank you 
My toe is getting there. At least I'm off the "boot", I can wear sandals ok just no heels yet  
I do hope I can get in heels again someday


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> My toe is getting there. At least I'm off the "boot", I can wear sandals ok just no heels yet
> I do hope I can get in heels again someday



Aw.  Well sounds like you’re on your way.   You’re still killin the style even without heels.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Aw.  Well sounds like you’re on your way.   You’re still killin the style even without heels.



Thank you_ _
*I feel so weird in flats! So now my calves are hurting and my back is out of wack. I may try a kitten heels Monday 

I must have hit a button by accident, I can't seem to get off bold text LOL*


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you_ _
> *I feel so weird in flats! So now my calves are hurting and my back is out of wack. I may try a kitten heels Monday
> 
> I must have hit a button by accident, I can't seem to get off bold text LOL*


Lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress - Quiz
Shoes - Fitflop
Bag - Gucci
Jewellery- Tiffany and Pandora


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21, Topshop, Chanel
Vinyl unbranded tote


----------



## KittieKelly

Opening Ceremony, Balmain, Jeffrey Campbell, Chanel
Wool fisherman's cap


----------



## BelleMort

The other day


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a Chicwish dress and my new Tory Burch Mcgraw Camera bag


----------



## BelleMort

Yesterday


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday Funday 
Top: Imported
Denims: Zara
Accessories: Chanel Bag & Sandals


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just absolutely love this thread. All of you ladies look awesome and I just want to say thank you for taking the time to post!


----------



## BelleMort

Wore all white to go wedding dress shopping today. (Disclaimer: the dress hanging is definitely not a contender lol)


----------



## ScottyGal

First day back at work after two weeks off post-wedding..

Top - Jane Norman
Trousers - Quiz
Shoes - Marc Jacobs
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Bracelet - Swarovski


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Oasis
Trousers - Quiz
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Shoes - River Island 
Bracelet- Thomas Sabo


----------



## KittieKelly

Target, UGG's, Chanel, Fendi


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4162303
> 
> 
> Forever21, Topshop, Chanel
> Vinyl unbranded tote


Love the bag and boots especially! You have so many cute bags shoes outfits!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_Lee said:


> Dress - Quiz
> Shoes - Fitflop
> Bag - Gucci
> Jewellery- Tiffany and Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161900


I love fitflops! I live in them cuz they're dope!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the bag and boots especially! You have so many cute bags shoes outfits!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

I've been busy so I haven't been able to post each day and the weather has been so lousy! So please excuse the grainy pics...and a few times I forgot my shoes 

Alice & Olivia - top
Veronica Beard - skirt
Hermes - bag, twilly, bracelet
Reef - flip flops
Ralph Lauren - sweater


----------



## KittieKelly

Target, Chanel, Hermes, Fendi

Forgot my shoes again lol, Sam Edelman wedge flip flops somewhere


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4170565
> View attachment 4170566
> 
> 
> I've been busy so I haven't been able to post each day and the weather has been so lousy! So please excuse the grainy pics...and a few times I forgot my shoes
> 
> Alice & Olivia - top
> Veronica Beard - skirt
> Hermes - bag, twilly, bracelet
> Reef - flip flops
> Ralph Lauren - sweater


THE BAG! It's my HG bag! Looks great on you!


----------



## KittieKelly

Top I got from ebay China (part of a skirt set)
American Eagle - jeans
Hermes - bag
Ralph Lauren - varsity sweater
Valentino - shoes
Accessories-  Chanel, Hermes


----------



## KittieKelly

Sunshine mama said:


> THE BAG! It's my HG bag! Looks great on you!



Thank you 
It's hard to see the twilly on it but it's so cute, a casino theme with playing cards and spades/clubs


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> It's hard to see the twilly on it but it's so cute, a casino theme with playing cards and spades/clubs


What are the specs of this beauty?


----------



## KittieKelly

Grainy pic...dang thunderstorms! 

Target - dress
Gucci - bag, sneakers
Accessories - Hermes, Chanel


----------



## KittieKelly

Sunshine mama said:


> What are the specs of this beauty?



Black Clemence, silver hardware, size 30


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittieKelly said:


> Black Clemence, silver hardware, size 30


Thank you! Sounds like a beauty!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Sounds like a beauty!!!



Yes she is 
She's been neglected lately so if bags can be happy, she was happy to be out finally


----------



## ScottyGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I love fitflops! I live in them cuz they're dope!


Me too! So comfy.. they are my go-to sandals. I wore them recently for a week in NYC walking sometimes 10 miles a day and they were super comfy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

_Lee said:


> Me too! So comfy.. they are my go-to sandals. I wore them recently for a week in NYC walking sometimes 10 miles a day and they were super comfy!


I have their sneakers, loafers, boots, and slides too and basically live in them all year.  I wish they could make heels!! Hahaha


----------



## ScottyGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I have their sneakers, loafers, boots, and slides too and basically live in them all year.  I wish they could make heels!! Hahaha


I've had to put my fitflops away in the past week as it's getting cooler here in Scotland.. been looking at boots. Defi considering getting a pair for winter


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Hollister 
Trousers - Spotted
Shoes - River Island 
Bag - Karl Lagerfeld
Bracelet - Hermes


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Tweed Jacket: Korea
Nude Brown Dress: Korea
Leather Shoes: Zara
Bag: Chanel


----------



## KittieKelly




----------



## jcnc

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4172863


Finally back in booties!! Looks like your foot is feeling better. Hope you feel
100% soon enough

Always love your outfits. Ur bag is such a tease... I wonder how she looks like from the front view


----------



## KittieKelly

jcnc said:


> Finally back in booties!! Looks like your foot is feeling better. Hope you feel
> 100% soon enough
> 
> Always love your outfits. Ur bag is such a tease... I wonder how she looks like from the front view



Yes I'm so happy I can finally wear something other than flip flops  

The bag isn't what it seems....it's from Alliexpress 
Sometimes I feel cheap and don't want to spend thousands


----------



## ScottyGal

Outfit today for an outing to Loch Lomond. We went to see my mother-in-law complete the Great Scottish Swim then lunch and shopping:

Top - Primark
Jacket - Barbour 
Jeans - Topshop 
Shoes - Vans
Bag - Gucci


----------



## P.Y.T.

Lunch date and shopping with a girlfriend


----------



## ScottyGal

Good ole Scottish weather today - 10°C and lots of rain! Complete opposite of yesterday, so wrapping up warm: 

Jacket - Boohoo
Jeans - Topshop
Bag - Gucci 
Boots - Boohoo
Bracelet - Swarovski


----------



## KittieKelly

Just Cavalli - dress
Gucci - sandals
Chanel - accessories
Maison Margiela - bag


----------



## Selenet

Jacket: Isabel Marant
Tshirt: Diane von Furstenberg
Pants: Uniqlo
Shoes: Minna Parikka



Dress: Marimekko
Bag: Gucci
Shoes: Minna Parikka


----------



## luvlux64

Activewear ootd: Under Armour


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - dress
Sonia Reikel - shoes
Necklace I made myself           
Hermes - bag, bracelet


----------



## Selenet

Jacket Isabel Marant
Dress: Prada
Shoes: Minna Parikka
Clutch: Marimekko


----------



## KittieKelly

Jolie - top
Ronnie Kobo - skirt
Valentino - shoes
Chanel - bag, accessories


----------



## BagLadyT

_Lee said:


> Good ole Scottish weather today - 10°C and lots of rain! Complete opposite of yesterday, so wrapping up warm:
> 
> Jacket - Boohoo
> Jeans - Topshop
> Bag - Gucci
> Boots - Boohoo
> Bracelet - Swarovski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174247



Love the boots!


----------



## KittieKelly

There must be something wrong with my camera, it was cloudy out but the pics shouldn't come out this grainy 

Chanel - top, earrings, belt, ring
China - tweed skirt/jacket set (free gift camellia flower brooch)
Topshop - booties
Louis Vuitton - bag


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4179199
> View attachment 4179200
> 
> 
> There must be something wrong with my camera, it was cloudy out but the pics shouldn't come out this grainy
> 
> Chanel - top, earrings, belt, ring
> China - tweed skirt/jacket set (free gift camellia flower brooch)
> Topshop - booties
> Louis Vuitton - bag


That Alma bag is awesome!  I love classic Louis!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> That Alma bag is awesome!  I love classic Louis!!!



Thank you 
I must confess it's one of my least favorite bags , I save it for rainy days


----------



## Antonia

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I must confess it's one of my least favorite bags , I save it for rainy days


That's funny!  I personally wouldn't consider it a rainy day bag because of the natural vachetta leather-lol!  Do you have any damier ebene bags?  Now those are definitely rainy day bags!


----------



## KittieKelly

Antonia said:


> That's funny!  I personally wouldn't consider it a rainy day bag because of the natural vachetta leather-lol!  Do you have any damier ebene bags?  Now those are definitely rainy day bags!



No I don't, I don't have many LV's left. I sold a few off.
I've had this one for about 4 or 5 years. I figure because of the canvas it is somewhat water proof, but yeah I see what you mean about the leather. It just barely started to patina, probably because I never take it out much 
It does seem to go well with just about any outfit


----------



## Vanana

Which one do we like better?


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great weekend! Loving this tee 
Top: Gucci
Black denim: Guess
Shoes: Gucci
Bag: LV


----------



## KittieKelly

Vanana said:


> Which one do we like better?
> View attachment 4179918
> View attachment 4179919



#2 
Beautiful!


----------



## dotty8

On a rainy day  :

- *Max&Co *floral skirt with a bow
- *Skiny* black body suit
- *Calzedonia* navy tights
- *Armani Exchange* black parka with a ruffle
- *Michael Kors* sneakers


----------



## dotty8

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4177939
> 
> View attachment 4177940
> 
> 
> Jacket Isabel Marant
> Dress: Prada
> Shoes: Minna Parikka
> Clutch: Marimekko



Lovely  I love those iconic Unikko floral Marimekko items, too


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Vanana said:


> Which one do we like better?
> View attachment 4179918
> View attachment 4179919



2nd one—very Grecian Goddess[emoji7][emoji7]!!


----------



## TommyH

Shoes:lendvay & schwarcz
Trousers: H&M
Bottom shirt: Yves Saint Laurent
Hat: diefenthal
Watch: Sony SWR 30


----------



## BelleMort

Vanana said:


> Which one do we like better?
> View attachment 4179918
> View attachment 4179919



Both are nice but love #2!


----------



## BelleMort

Happy Sunday y’all


----------



## KittieKelly

Charlotte Russe - top
Balmain - shorts
Khols - hat
Amazon - quilted bag
Chanel - shoes, accesssories


----------



## BelleMort

When you work Labor Day but get Tuesday off.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BelleMort said:


> When you work Labor Day but get Tuesday off.



Beautiful Everything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Target - top
Topshop - skirt
Christian Louboutin - shoes
Thom Browne - bag


----------



## deetee

BelleMort said:


> A little obsessed with wings lately


K girl, I loved your OOTD so much, I had to get mine earlier than expected but they're so worth it *high pitch squeals*  I will still get the Talulah one day!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone, it's been a while!
blouse- Lela Rose
pants - Sloan from Banana Republic
heels - Sam Edelman
sunglasses - Pucci


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> When you work Labor Day but get Tuesday off.


Gorgeous as always!!  Did you start your fashion blog yet?  Girl, what are you waiting for????


----------



## KittieKelly

Gucci - dress, bag
Valentino - boots


----------



## Sunshine mama

BelleMort said:


> When you work Labor Day but get Tuesday off.


You look so beautiful! What is your bag may I ask?


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 4185350
> 
> 
> Gucci - dress, bag
> Valentino - boots


Total high fashion package!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4176969
> 
> 
> Jacket: Isabel Marant
> Tshirt: Diane von Furstenberg
> Pants: Uniqlo
> Shoes: Minna Parikka
> 
> View attachment 4176980
> 
> Dress: Marimekko
> Bag: Gucci
> Shoes: Minna Parikka


I your style!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sunshine mama said:


> Total high fashion package!!! Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## KittieKelly

Mara Hoffman - terrycloth jumper
Shein - shoes
Prada - velvet bag, brooch's


----------



## barbie_86

My photos are terrible,but:
Blazer & jeans: Marks & Spencer
Top: Shila Australia
Shoes and bag: Valentino


----------



## BelleMort

GeorginaLavender said:


> Beautiful Everything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous as always!!  Did you start your fashion blog yet?  Girl, what are you waiting for????



Thank you so much! Lol I wanted to start one years ago but my fiancé doesn’t have the patience/time to take my ootd that often. I would if selfies would work haha.


----------



## BelleMort

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so beautiful! What is your bag may I ask?



Thank you!  It’s an Italian designer that I got last time I was in Rome. Francesco Rogani. It’s the perfect little white bag.


----------



## BelleMort

Excuse the grainy photos, it was night time. On my way to dinner last night.


----------



## BelleMort

deetee said:


> K girl, I loved your OOTD so much, I had to get mine earlier than expected but they're so worth it *high pitch squeals*  I will still get the Talulah one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183796



You look amazing!! I love those! I was thinking of getting them too awhile back but it seemed overkill since I have them in white. Your whole outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Thank you so much! Lol I wanted to start one years ago but my fiancé doesn’t have the patience/time to take my ootd that often. I would if selfies would work haha.


Both you and your fiance are so photogenic though....someone needs to take notice and do something!!  It does seem a lot of fashion bloggers boyfriends/fiancee's/husbands take their photo's but I also think they might be professional photographers too.  So it helps promote both the blogger and their photographer. Anyway, I'm rambling on but I really feel that you need to just do it!!


----------



## Sculli

Getting in the autumn gear today [emoji170]

-Parka Isabel Marant Etoile
- Jeans J brand
- Shoes Nike
- Bag Balenciaga


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love this zara dress


----------



## KittieKelly

BelleMort said:


> Excuse the grainy photos, it was night time. On my way to dinner last night.



Beautiful!


----------



## ScottyGal

A day at the outlets and lunch [emoji877]️

T-Shirt - Topshop 
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Vans
Bag - LV
Ring - Tiffany


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday! 
Top: Etsy
Blazer: Misguided 
Black denim pants: Guess
Accessories: chanel bag & ankle boots, Hermes belt & bracelet, Cartier bracelet, Tag Heuer watch, Dior choker


----------



## KittieKelly

Forever21 - top
American Eagle - jeans
Jimmy Choo - shoes
Prada - bag
Vince - fox vest
Fendi - bag charm, Chanel - necklace


----------



## Meta

Dress: Massimo Dutti
Jacket: ZARA
Shoes: Cole Haan
Bag: Hermes mini Roulis


----------



## Antonia

rainyarch said:


> @Antonia It's Valentino, from 2010/11


Thank you so much!!  I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the festive scarf!! Happy weekend!


Thank you, have a great weekend as well!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd 
Zara jeans 
Officine Creative shoes 
Banana Republic belt 
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic tank and pants
Chanel boy bag and slingback flats


----------



## steph14

Shirt: Old Navy
Skirt: Target
Shoes: Target


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Banana Republic tank and pants
> Chanel boy bag and slingback flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765679


I just ordered 2 more BR tanks because of your post!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
dress - Diane Von Furstenberg
shoes - Rag & Bone
necklace - grandmother's


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> dress - Diane Von Furstenberg
> shoes - Rag & Bone
> necklace - grandmother's
> View attachment 4765686


I love a dress with pockets!!! You look so summery!!


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> I just ordered 2 more BR tanks because of your post!!!


That’s great!!  It’s the perfect time to stock up on tanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love a dress with pockets!!! You look so summery!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## lakeshow

Halogen jacket
Dress of unknown origin, courtesy of my mother’s closet 
Aquazurra flats


----------



## Christofle

Socks with sandals because why not


Sail EXP top
MMX shorts
Coach 1941 belt
Juun J socks
Saint Laurent sandals
...and a very subtle D&G belt bag


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Ann Taylor dress
Zara belt
Hermes cuff


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Ann Taylor dress
> Zara belt
> Hermes cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766581



Lovely obi belt!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Lovely obi belt!


Thank you!  It actually came with a jacket...I got it a couple years ago.  Well, I ended up consigning the jacket but kept the belt-lol!  I have worn this belt so many times.  I love that it's reversible.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Top - Alfani
Jeans - Celebrity Pink
Shoes - Anne Klein
HERMÈS Birkin 30 Swift Tosca PHW


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Socks with sandals because why not
> 
> 
> Sail EXP top
> MMX shorts
> Coach 1941 belt
> Juun J socks
> Saint Laurent sandals
> ...and a very subtle D&G belt bag
> 
> View attachment 4766537


I love the subtlety of your D&G bag!!


----------



## enensweety

Zara cardigan
Banana top
Madewell jeans
Ferragamo Vara pumps
Chanel flap


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

The neon dress is back! OOTD Tuesday
dress - Ann Taylor
heels - Michael Kors
skinny scarf - Etsy
nails - Dior Aventure


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> The neon dress is back! OOTD Tuesday
> dress - Ann Taylor
> heels - Michael Kors
> skinny scarf - Etsy
> nails - Dior Aventure
> View attachment 4766672


The scarf really compliments the dress!  Love Ann Taylor!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> The neon dress is back! OOTD Tuesday
> dress - Ann Taylor
> heels - Michael Kors
> skinny scarf - Etsy
> nails - Dior Aventure
> View attachment 4766672



All hail the neon dress!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4766646
> 
> Top - Alfani
> Jeans - Celebrity Pink
> Shoes - Anne Klein
> HERMÈS Birkin 30 Swift Tosca PHW



Love those shoes!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!


Thank You Jen, me too


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Ann Taylor dress
> Zara belt
> Hermes cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766581


What a cute dress!!!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute dress!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## enensweety

Today’s ootd


----------



## enensweety

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767743


Love those jeans!


----------



## Antonia

enensweety said:


> Love those jeans!


Thanks, they're vintage Levi's 560's with tapered leg.  I started a vintage Levi's thread and am going to post more pics there.


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Top from local boutique 
Jeans are Good American 
Shoes are Zara


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD - dress over pants
dress - Everlane
linen pants - Joie
heels - Marc Fisher LTD


----------



## enensweety

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - dress over pants
> dress - Everlane
> linen pants - Joie
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4768902


Love the dress over pants look!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD - dress over pants
> dress - Everlane
> linen pants - Joie
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4768902


Clever idea!!!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I obviously need to clean my mirror (sorry about the white spots) Please ignore that, haha!
Anyway, here’s my OOTD:
Dior reflected sunnies
LV Alma bag
LV Alma charm bracelet
Hermés belt
Top and shorts by H&M


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd 
Purple Rain T from Port Hill Brand
Jeans are Citizens of Humanity 
Nikki hobo from Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fry-yay
tee - Vince
scarf - Elie Tahari
skirt - Vince Camuto
heels - Sam Edelman


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Purple Rain T from Port Hill Brand
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity
> Nikki hobo from Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769783


Love this rock-n-roll vibe!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love this rock-n-roll vibe!


Thanks BalenciagaKitte!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Purple Rain T from Port Hill Brand
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity
> Nikki hobo from Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769783


Loving your Friday vibe! And Prince anything is always a fav!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Loving your Friday vibe! And Prince anything is always a fav!


He's the coolest of the coolest, right?  Thanks!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> He's the coolest of the coolest, right?  Thanks!!



He is hte very definition of cool Look cool up in the dictionary, and it's his picture.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> He is hte very definition of cool Look cool up in the dictionary, and it's his picture.


I love this!!!


----------



## enensweety

Happy Friday!
Ralph Lauren sweater
Madewell jeans
Ferragamo Vara pumps


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Purple Rain T from Port Hill Brand
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity
> Nikki hobo from Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769783


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Purple Rain T from Port Hill Brand
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity
> Nikki hobo from Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769783


What a great Fri-yay look!!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

White House Black Market t-shirt
Celebrity Pink Jean shorts
Vionic cork board flip flops
LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## Antonia

Sunday afternoon ootd

The twist sweater and boot cropped jeans are both from Style Snoop.


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd is 
Silly silk blouse
J. Crew jeans 
Banana Republic belt 
Ann Taylor ballet flats


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD
blouse - Dana Buchman
pants - Theory "Hartsdale"
shoes - Loeffler Randall


----------



## ColdSteel

Making friends with this “Wonderful Drug Store” sign on a weekend out!
Trusty Mon Mono Neverful MM
J. Crew x Ratti Pom Pom dress (with pockets!)
Silver Birkenstock spartas

and my homemade mask from Target sheets!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD
> blouse - Dana Buchman
> pants - Theory "Hartsdale"
> shoes - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4772691



Fabulous outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous outfit!


Aw thank you! I love it when colors in my closet just come together!


----------



## starrynite_87

Top:H&M
Jeans:Levi’s 501 Skinny
Shoes:Steve Madden Carrson Sandal
Bag:Fendi Zucchino Baguette


----------



## Antonia

starrynite_87 said:


> Top:H&M
> Jeans:Levi’s 501 Skinny
> Shoes:Steve Madden Carrson Sandal
> Bag:Fendi Zucchino Baguette
> View attachment 4773374


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Fendi Jeans top
Levis jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAM


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Fendi Jeans top
> Levis jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773669


Perfection! Love that top!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection! Love that top!


Thanks!  I just scored it last week at at consignment shop-it was 50% off the ticket so I paid $30-I love finds like that!!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Chanel jacket 
Zara top
Good American jeans 
Ann Taylor shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday with cat
sweater vest - Jones New York
scarf - Emilio Pucci
jeans - J Brand
heels - Stuart Weitzman
nails - OPI Don't Talk Bach to Me


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday with cat
> sweater vest - Jones New York
> scarf - Emilio Pucci
> jeans - J Brand
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> nails - OPI Don't Talk Bach to Me
> View attachment 4774747
> 
> View attachment 4774748


Gorgeous..love the Pucci scarf!!  Your cat is so pretty!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous..love the Pucci scarf!!  Your cat is so pretty!!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday with cat
> sweater vest - Jones New York
> scarf - Emilio Pucci
> jeans - J Brand
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> nails - OPI Don't Talk Bach to Me
> View attachment 4774747
> 
> View attachment 4774748


Love the nail color, esp. with your outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the nail color, esp. with your outfit!


Thank you, the nails were first, then tried to match the clothes.


----------



## Antonia

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is
> Silly silk blouse
> J. Crew jeans
> Banana Republic belt
> Ann Taylor ballet flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772638


I just now noticed I spelled the name of my blouse wrong-OMG-lol!!!  It's Milly not Silly!!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday with cat
> sweater vest - Jones New York
> scarf - Emilio Pucci
> jeans - J Brand
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> nails - OPI Don't Talk Bach to Me
> View attachment 4774747


 What a cute kitty


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

KristinSaysOK said:


> What a cute kitty


Aw thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Preppy Thursday
polo & watch - Lacoste
pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
flats - Repetto
belt - J. Crew


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Zara shirt jacket 
Vintage Levi's 505
Fossil belt


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

LV Eva clutch
Cartier Love bracelet
LV Vivienne charm bracelet
H&M blouse
Levi’s jeans
Converse low top sneakers
Hermés belt


----------



## enensweety

Happy 4th!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy 4th of July!
tee - Uniqlo
shorts - J. Crew
scart - ?
slides - Moschino
nails - OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> tee - Uniqlo
> shorts - J. Crew
> scart - ?
> slides - Moschino
> nails - OPI Big Apple Red
> View attachment 4778174



Great outfit! Especially love the scarf! Happy 4th of July!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

H&M linen trousers and black top
Gina Tricot cardigan
Converse low top sneakers 
Hermés clic h bracelet
LV Alma bracelet 
Cartier love bracelet 
YSL Toy lou lou (worn as wristlet)


----------



## Antonia

Happy 4th everyone! You all look so festive!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Happy 4th, be safe!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


----------



## whateve

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> tee - Uniqlo
> shorts - J. Crew
> scart - ?
> slides - Moschino
> nails - OPI Big Apple Red
> View attachment 4778174


I love the color of those shorts!


----------



## HavPlenty

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Purple Rain T from Port Hill Brand
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity
> Nikki hobo from Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769783


Whoa that Nikki is looking good with that outfit. Makes me want to dust mine off and give them some love.


----------



## Antonia

HavPlenty said:


> Whoa that Nikki is looking good with that outfit. Makes me want to dust mine off and give them some love.


Thank you!! Yes, do it!!!  I've been active in the RM forum these last 2 months....lots of new reveals there from me and several other Minkette's!


----------



## enensweety

Banana Republic tank and pants
Chanel Gabrielle booties and Boy bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with and without cat
Lacoste polo, J. Crew skirt, Louboutin flats


----------



## Christofle

_Vans snoopy edition top
Coach 1941 belt
MMX shorts
Juun J socks
Saint Laurent sandals
	

		
			
		

		
	


_


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with and without cat
> Lacoste polo, J. Crew skirt, Louboutin flats
> View attachment 4779670
> View attachment 4779671


It's like the cat is saying 'Now you see me, now you don't'!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Yesterday’s (birthday) OOTD


Top - Express
Capris - Verve
Heels - INC
Bag - CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## Antonia

Here are a few outfits to catch up in order, Fri-today.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

MaseratiMomma said:


> Yesterday’s (birthday) OOTD
> View attachment 4779884
> 
> Top - Express
> Capris - Verve
> Heels - INC
> Bag - CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Antonia

MaseratiMomma said:


> Yesterday’s (birthday) OOTD
> View attachment 4779884
> 
> Top - Express
> Capris - Verve
> Heels - INC
> Bag - CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


Happy belated Birthday.....Love your Chanel bag!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank You!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Antonia said:


> Happy belated Birthday.....Love your Chanel bag!!!


Awww, Thank You


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Banana Republic top and belt 
Levis jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel


----------



## Christofle

Enzo Lorenzo top
MMX shorts
Coach 1941 belt & sneakers
Marcoliani linen socks


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday
tee - Vince 
linen pants - Joie
shoes - Frye


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> tee - Vince
> linen pants - Joie
> shoes - Frye
> View attachment 4780651


Love the linen pants!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

MaseratiMomma said:


> Yesterday’s (birthday) OOTD
> View attachment 4779884
> 
> Top - Express
> Capris - Verve
> Heels - INC
> Bag - CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


Happy Belated Birthday! Love the sparkly shoes!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday! Love the sparkly shoes!


Thank You!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the linen pants!!!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> tee - Vince
> linen pants - Joie
> shoes - Frye
> View attachment 4780651



Love this outfit! You look great.     I miss your adorable kitten photo bombing the pic...


----------



## Christofle

Fred Perry top
MMX shorts
Marcoliani linen socks
Loewe sneakers


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Fred Perry top
> MMX shorts
> Marcoliani linen socks
> Loewe sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781686


Those sneakers!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd 
Ann Taylor shirt 
Just Black Denim jeans 
Vintage Havana sneakers 
Rebecca Minkoff wine Nikki


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> Ann Taylor shirt
> Just Black Denim jeans
> Vintage Havana sneakers
> Rebecca Minkoff wine Nikki
> View attachment 4781718



What a pretty flower top!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> What a pretty flower top!!!


Thank you @Christofle !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love this outfit! You look great.     I miss your adorable kitten photo bombing the pic...


Here is Buttercup--back by popular demand!
shirt - Theory
pants - Lafeyette 148
heels - Christian Louboutin
nails - OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Here is Buttercup--back by popular demand!
> shirt - Theory
> pants - Lafeyette 148
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - OPI Big Apple Red
> View attachment 4781765
> View attachment 4781766


We love Buttercup....and you too @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Here is Buttercup--back by popular demand!
> shirt - Theory
> pants - Lafeyette 148
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - OPI Big Apple Red
> View attachment 4781765
> View attachment 4781766


Cute shoes!    Even cuter cat!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Here is Buttercup--back by popular demand!
> shirt - Theory
> pants - Lafeyette 148
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - OPI Big Apple Red
> View attachment 4781765
> View attachment 4781766


I love how your nails pop with your outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> I love how your nails pop with your outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you!
> View attachment 4782050


I love this shirt!!!


----------



## lakeshow

Mango dress
Rebecca Minkoff belt
Topshop pumps 
OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy nail polish


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you!
> View attachment 4782050


I need this shirt!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> View attachment 4782703



Fresh neutrals and chunky jewelry !!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Fresh neutrals and chunky jewelry !!!


Thanks...I do love chunky jewelry!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with cat (Buttercup's sister "Sweetie")
dress - Madewell
cardigan - Nic & Zoe
sandals - Balenciaga


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with cat (Buttercup's sister "Sweetie")
> dress - Madewell
> cardigan - Nic & Zoe
> sandals - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4782763


Sweetie is adorable....and i love the Balenciaga sandals!!  Do you have any Bal bags?  I have 2 Work Chevre leather.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Sweetie is adorable....and i love the Balenciaga sandals!!  Do you have any Bal bags?  I have 2 Work Chevre leather.


Thank you! Yes I have 3 Balenciaga bags and a wallet. One of the bags is in my signature (Le Dix line just like my sandals), the other are a Papier and a moto crossbody, both black.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! Yes I have 3 Balenciaga bags and a wallet. One of the bags is in my signature (Le Dix line just like my sandals), the other are a Papier and a moto crossbody, both black.


Ahhh, I'm so used to the motorcycle line that I didn't realize the one in your avatar is Balenciaga!  I figured with your name, you must have a lot of Balenciaga!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> View attachment 4782703


I love that bag!!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> I love that bag!!



Thank you!  It's made by Shiraleah Chicago...bought it last summer at a local boutique.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Sweetie is adorable....and i love the Balenciaga sandals!!  Do you have any Bal bags?  I have 2 Work Chevre leather.



Isn't the Bal chevre leather wonderful?    What colors?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Isn't the Bal chevre leather wonderful?    What colors?


Yes!!  I have Grenat and a navy blue from 07 I think...it's got giant silver hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  It's made by Shiraleah Chicago...bought it last summer at a local boutique.


It has a vintage feel. ❤️


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd 
Nanette Lepore top
Vintage Levi's 505s 
Fossil belt 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Zara shoes
Hermes cuff 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Formal Fri-yay OOTD
turtleneck - secondhand Lauren Ralph Lauren 
skirt - Sezané
heels - Jimmy Choo
brooch - Etsy


----------



## MaseratiMomma

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4782461
> 
> 
> Mango dress
> Rebecca Minkoff belt
> Topshop pumps
> OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy nail polish


Nice pumps!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> View attachment 4782703


This whole ensemble is fantastic!!


----------



## lakeshow

MaseratiMomma said:


> Nice pumps!



Thank you! I love them and have basically have them rebuilt twice at a cobbler because despite their age I can’t find a replacement I like as much. And very comfortable.


----------



## Antonia

Happy Monday everyone! 
Today's outfit


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday!

John Varvatos top
MMX pants
Y-3 4d sneakers
Coach 1941


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Monday!
pants and shirt - Theory
scarf (twilly) - Hermés
heels - Manolo Blahnik


----------



## lakeshow

Everyone is far more cheerful than I am on this Monday morning....happy Monday


----------



## Antonia

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4786780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786779
> 
> 
> Everyone is far more cheerful than I am on this Monday morning....happy Monday


Ohh love the Tory backpack!!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Monday!
> pants and shirt - Theory
> scarf (twilly) - Hermés
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> View attachment 4786734


Love the blue moment


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the blue moment


Awww thank you!


----------



## lakeshow

Antonia said:


> Ohh love the Tory backpack!!



Thanks


----------



## Christofle

Tuesday!

Marbas top
MMX pants
Kämpgen shoes


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Tuesday!
> 
> Marbas top
> MMX pants
> Kämpgen shoes
> 
> View attachment 4787634


Those shoes!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Topshop shirt 
Brock Collection jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel 
Ann Taylor shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD
tee - Cynthia Rowley
vest - Sincerely Jules
skirt - Club Monaco
flats - Rag & Bone


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## Christofle

*happy Wednesday !!*

John varvatos top
MMX shorts
Coach 1941 belt
Juun J socks
Hender scheme vachetta sneakers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

It's hot hot hot today in my city, therefore the A/C at work makes the office freezing, therefore I am wearing a sweater in the middle of July...
linen sweater - Banana Republic
skirt - Vince Camuto
brooch - Etsy
heels - Sam Edelman


----------



## lakeshow

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's hot hot hot today in my city, therefore the A/C at work makes the office freezing, therefore I am wearing a sweater in the middle of July...
> linen sweater - Banana Republic
> skirt - Vince Camuto
> brooch - Etsy
> heels - Sam Edelman
> View attachment 4788935



Love the skirt! I hear you - I am so cold that I actually ran a space heater in the office this week! It’s so mild here but they’re pumping in cold air as if it were 90 degrees. Meanwhile the men in suits don’t notice any change in temperature....


----------



## lakeshow

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788839



Love the wrap over jacket and the ring! Your looks are always so well accessorized, you wear jewellery very well.


----------



## lakeshow




----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top: Bershka
Skirt: Pomelo fashion
Shoes: Zara
Watch: Rolex Datejust
Necklace: Tiffany and Co
Bracelet & Earrings: Pandora
Bag: Christian Dior (Lady Dior Medium Classic)


----------



## Antonia

lakeshow said:


> Love the wrap over jacket and the ring! Your looks are always so well accessorized, you wear jewellery very well.


Thank you @lakeshow !!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Ann Taylor shirt and shoes 
Vintage Levi's 
Dooney and Bourke satchel


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday
top - Aritzia
skirt - Dolce & Gabbana
necklace - Aqua
heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd 
Jed NY shirt 
Gucci belt 
Nobody Denim jeans 
Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## poulinska

I really love this shirt. 
Shirt Gant
Skirt Pepe jeans
Sneakers Adidas
Belt Longchamp


----------



## lakeshow

Thursday outfit...Friday was even less remarkable....I’m tired of summer work dressing!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## lakeshow

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4793627
> View attachment 4793628
> View attachment 4793629
> View attachment 4793630
> View attachment 4793631



Oh my goodness, she is soooo cute! Love the tiny purse!!! So adorable


----------



## lakeshow

At the mall where I did purchase the blue cardigan I tried on
Green cropped cardigan - PLT
Jeans - H&M
Sandals - Prada
LV Pochette Metis
Broken nail - courtesy my kitchen drawer


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday !

Ted baker top
MMX linen/cotton denim
Coach 1941 belt & shoes


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4793645
> View attachment 4793647
> View attachment 4793648
> View attachment 4793649
> View attachment 4793650


She's my favorite fashionista!   She must have an Instagram account.   I need to follow her!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd 
Tucker silk dress
Banana Republic belt 
Lucky Brand shoes


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: HM
Bag: Chanel 
Shoes: Zara
Necklace: Tiffany & Co
Ring: Cartier Love
 Blessed week


----------



## P.Y.T.

Antonia said:


> She's my favorite fashionista!   She must have an Instagram account.   I need to follow her!!!


Thank you  And yes she has an ig page! It’s autumn_sky_walker


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you  And yes she has an ig page! It’s autumn_sky_walker


Thank you, I'm following her now!!


----------



## Christofle

Another warm and humid day at the office...
_Enzo Lorenzo top
MMX shorts
Juun J socks 
Y3 sneakers
	

		
			
		

		
	


_


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795137



Love the way you styled the shirt and belt. They are perfect with those pants. I blame the Marines for my love of camo pants...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love the way you styled the shirt and belt. They are perfect with those pants. I blame the Marines for my love of camo pants...


Thanks!!  I have worn these camo joggers so much!! You are so funny!


----------



## Christofle

Marbas top 
MMX pants
Sail EXP belt
Tods boots
D&G bag


----------



## Antonia

Levis with lace top, Isabel Marant sneakers and Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Levis with lace top, Isabel Marant sneakers and Rebecca Minkoff bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796125



Lovely shoes


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Lovely shoes


Thank you @Christofle !  I just bought them from a local consignment store...they had never been worn.  I got them for a really great price!


----------



## poulinska

Today's Outfit is how I would describe my signature look
Chinos: Scotch and Soda
Belt: Longchamp
Shirt: Dutti
Necklace: selfmade


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Marbas top
> MMX pants
> Sail EXP belt
> Tods boots
> D&G bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796110



Just realized that the boots are in fact Church’s rather than Tod’s.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Just realized that the boots are in fact Church’s rather than Tod’s.


They're nice...you always have nice shoes!!


----------



## baghabitz34

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4793645
> View attachment 4793647
> View attachment 4793648
> View attachment 4793649
> View attachment 4793650


The fashionista is back! Fabulous as always!


----------



## baghabitz34

P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you  And yes she has an ig page! It’s autumn_sky_walker


I started following her.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> They're nice...you always have nice shoes!!


 
and I keep browsing for more online ...do they have a shoe help group?


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> and I keep browsing for more online ...do they have a shoe help group?


I feel like nice quality shoes are uplifting!  To me, nice shoes, bags, jeans and coats are the foundation....the rest can be high street but you'll still look like a million!


----------



## Christofle

The weekend is almost here!

Ted baker top
MMX pant
Meyer belt
Kämpgen shoes
D&G bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

One last OOTD before I head off on a long vacation....
blouse - Maje
pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
heels - Marc Fisher LTD


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I feel like nice quality shoes are uplifting!  To me, nice shoes, bags, jeans and coats are the foundation....the rest can be high street but you'll still look like a million!



+100. So very true!


----------



## lakeshow

BalenciagaKitte said:


> One last OOTD before I head off on a long vacation....
> blouse - Maje
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4797217




Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## lakeshow

Anthropologie skirt
Banana Republic sandals


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> One last OOTD before I head off on a long vacation....
> blouse - Maje
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4797217


The blouse!


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797307


Really cute outfit! Who makes the blouse? I’m always after the perfect white shirt and this is certainly a version!!


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> One last OOTD before I head off on a long vacation....
> blouse - Maje
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4797217



What a clever way to toughen up a pretty lacy top..with jeans! Looks great! And where could you possibly be going for a long vacation?


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd
Zara shirt jacket 
Levis 501 jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> One last OOTD before I head off on a long vacation....
> blouse - Maje
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Marc Fisher LTD
> View attachment 4797217


Have a great vacay!  See you when you get back!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> The blouse!


Hi just saw this....it's from Topshop!  I actually found it on eBay!


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> Really cute outfit! Who makes the blouse? I’m always after the perfect white shirt and this is certainly a version!!


Hi, I just replied to baghabitz34, but this is Topshop and I found it on eBay!  It's an off white.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Happy Saturday


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799516
> View attachment 4799517
> View attachment 4799518
> View attachment 4799519
> View attachment 4799520


I need to take styling tips from Autumn!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Me too


----------



## baghabitz34

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ Me too


Me three, lol! I love the scarf as a belt & the orange bag, so fab!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
Dress: Zara
Vanity Case: Chanel
Shoes: Valentino Caged Rockstuds 
Blessed week


----------



## Antonia

It's a hot one today. ..dress by Ann Taylor


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> View attachment 4802207


Love the green skirt


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the green skirt


Thank you....it's one of my favorite items in my wardrobe!  It's very vibrant!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> View attachment 4802207



Can I ask what purse that is you're holding? It looks incredible!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask what purse that is you're holding? It looks incredible!


Thank you @JenJBS !  It's actually a vintage Rebecca Minkoff Getaway Tote....there's one on Poshmark in a beautiful wine color here:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Getaway-Tote-Bag-5eced26befd0e4bb8f299806  I must warn you...it's very heavy because there is a lot of brass hardware all over the bag.  I don't mind the weight though...It's a gorgeous bag and there are so many ways you can wear it!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thank you @JenJBS !  It's actually a vintage Rebecca Minkoff Getaway Tote....there's one on Poshmark in a beautiful wine color here:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Getaway-Tote-Bag-5eced26befd0e4bb8f299806  I must warn you...it's very heavy because there is a lot of brass hardware all over the bag.  I don't mind the weight though...It's a gorgeous bag and there are so many ways you can wear it!



Thanks! That is a stunning purse!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Michael Kors tunic
Jcrew jeans 
Zara heels 
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## lvuittonaddict

birthday outfit. went to Rasika in DC
Michael Costello x Revolve romper
shoes Gucci sandals and purse Gucci supermini Dionysus


I looked like a bobble head so I crossed my Face out. Lol


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd


----------



## Christofle

Happy soon to be weekend!

Einhorn shirt
MMX pant
Coach 1941 belt
Chanel sequin flap
Dior “death” Mitzah


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy soon to be weekend!
> 
> Einhorn shirt
> MMX pant
> Coach 1941 belt
> Chanel sequin flap
> Dior “death” Mitzah
> View attachment 4804626


Wow that Chanel is amazing!!!


----------



## Antonia

Fri-yay ootd 
Stella McCartney for Adidas jacket 
Levis jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Since we are taking sheltering in place pretty seriously, and have no need to leave home - other than for some groceries shopping every other Friday. It has been T-Shirts or Polos and jogging pants for me. I spare you the jogging pants, promised! And what's better than using the time to give our house an overhaul/ doing stuff that we were often short on time for. Pictures are outfit of the day from all over the last months.

















Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Michael Kors tunic
> Jcrew jeans
> Zara heels
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803204


 The tunic! I’m big into snake print


----------



## Cams

Hello beautiful outfit friends. Since COVID was a bit of a shock not much this side Apart from dropping son to school and I started guitar lessons here are my outfits for the last weeks that I have been away. I hope you all well. Sending you all love ❤️ During these uncertain times.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cams said:


> Hello beautiful outfit friends. Since COVID was a bit of a shock not much this side Apart from dropping son to school and I started guitar lessons here are my outfits for the last weeks that I have been away. I hope you all well. Sending you all love ❤ During these uncertain times.
> 
> View attachment 4807341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807356


Cams, welcome back! Looking fabulous as always


----------



## JenJBS

So great to have Oliver and Cams back! Missed you both! And such great outfits! @the_black_tie_diyer @Cams


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hello beautiful outfit friends. Since COVID was a bit of a shock not much this side Apart from dropping son to school and I started guitar lessons here are my outfits for the last weeks that I have been away. I hope you all well. Sending you all love ❤ During these uncertain times.
> 
> View attachment 4807341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807356


Hey Cams!!!  Welcome back girl!   We missed your fabulousness here!!!  I think you moved, right?  Hope all is well!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Hey Cams!!!  Welcome back girl!   We missed your fabulousness here!!!  I think you moved, right?  Hope all is well!!


Thank you Antonia. No we didn’t we got really scared and decided to stay in Australia.❤️


----------



## Cams

baghabitz34 said:


> Cams, welcome back! Looking fabulous as always


Thank you so much❤️


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you Antonia. No we didn’t we got really scared and decided to stay in Australia.❤


I don't blame you...I've never been to Australia but it's so beautiful there!!


----------



## Blyen

Hello girls! It's been a while  
Here are my two outfits from yesterday, my 35th birthday. 
Both dresses are Mango;
White sneakers from H&M
White purse from Cuoieria Fiorentina 

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Happy Sunday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
> Dress: Zara
> Vanity Case: Chanel
> Shoes: Valentino Caged Rockstuds
> Blessed week
> 
> View attachment 4799940


I LOVE your vanity case!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

One of these days...I'll actually post me with something over my face....I wore this yesterday to go shopping at Costco! This dress is so fun to wear...I'm 5'8 and it hits me at the ankles. The elasticized bodice gracefully shapes to your curves without being restrictive.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I wore this last week some time...tired of wearing Lulu and t-shirts everywhere.....paired it with a white cotton top and pink converse. Plan to only wear with casual tops and very casual shoes.


----------



## baghabitz34

Blyen said:


> Hello girls! It's been a while
> Here are my two outfits from yesterday, my 35th birthday.
> Both dresses are Mango;
> White sneakers from H&M
> White purse from Cuoieria Fiorentina
> 
> Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 4807588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807589


You look beautiful, Happy Birthday!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Blyen said:


> Hello girls! It's been a while
> Here are my two outfits from yesterday, my 35th birthday.
> Both dresses are Mango;
> White sneakers from H&M
> White purse from Cuoieria Fiorentina
> 
> Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 4807588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807589



Stunning! Happy Birthday to you!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Cams said:


> Hello beautiful outfit friends. Since COVID was a bit of a shock not much this side Apart from dropping son to school and I started guitar lessons here are my outfits for the last weeks that I have been away. I hope you all well. Sending you all love ❤ During these uncertain times.
> 
> View attachment 4807341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807356



Great to see you posting again!  If I may say so, that "trench coat" (9th picture) is breathtaking! Incredible outfit!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Blyen

baghabitz34 said:


> You look beautiful, Happy Birthday!





the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Stunning! Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE your vanity case!


Yassss!!!!!! Love it too!!! Unique and such a special collectors piece!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Vacation OOTD (Hollywood Studios in Orlando)


----------



## Blyen

Today's outfit! Rainy day off work. 
Mango shorts 
H&M sneakers 
Local shop t-shirt
Vintage YSL blazer (I think the shoulder pads need to be changed) 
Cuoieria Fiorentina bag


----------



## missframton

P.Y.T. said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807664
> View attachment 4807665
> View attachment 4807666
> View attachment 4807667
> View attachment 4807668
> View attachment 4807669
> View attachment 4807670


Your daughter is adorable. I do however find it difficult to see how pictures of a toddler ootd fit in to this specific thread as I would consider it at thread to and for adults. Could there be a separate thread where parents can post ootd of their lovely kids


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> Hello beautiful outfit friends. Since COVID was a bit of a shock not much this side Apart from dropping son to school and I started guitar lessons here are my outfits for the last weeks that I have been away. I hope you all well. Sending you all love ❤️ During these uncertain times.
> 
> View attachment 4807341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807356


Love all the dresses, esp the 1st one!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Vacation OOTD (EPCOT in Orlando)


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This literally arrived this morning and I must say, I'm simply crazy for this dress....will tell the rest of the story on YOOX finds. It is really nice a amazing casual statement piece. The only thing is one again, if you live alone, have fun getting in and out of it.

Unzip from the two-way zipper from the top of the denim dress to about 1.5 inches above the bottom two-wa zipper
Unzip the zipper from the poplin petticoat (it's a full dress as well)
Pull dress over your head, then
zip the poplin petticoat up to your mid back
zip the denim dress up from the top two-way zipper
reach underneath the denim on either side and tie to gather the petticoat
Yes it's a hassle but a fun unique piece I hope is mostly timeless!


----------



## tsching_k

Rainy Day Outfit
Top & Trousers: H&M
Blazer: Veronica Beard
Shoes: Manolo Blahnik
Bag: Hereu


----------



## Antonia

tsching_k said:


> Rainy Day Outfit
> Top & Trousers: H&M
> Blazer: Veronica Beard
> Shoes: Manolo Blahnik
> Bag: Hereu
> 
> View attachment 4809140


Love the plaid jacket!!!


----------



## Antonia

I forgot to post yesterday so I have 2 days....


----------



## Antonia

Blyen said:


> Hello girls! It's been a while
> Here are my two outfits from yesterday, my 35th birthday.
> Both dresses are Mango;
> White sneakers from H&M
> White purse from Cuoieria Fiorentina
> 
> Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 4807588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807589


WOW!!  I love BOTH so much!!


----------



## tsching_k

Antonia said:


> Love the plaid jacket!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807664
> View attachment 4807665
> View attachment 4807666
> View attachment 4807667
> View attachment 4807668
> View attachment 4807669
> View attachment 4807670


I just love seeing these pics...they bring a smile to my face!!


----------



## tsching_k

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post yesterday so I have 2 days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809375
> View attachment 4809376


You look so summery and fresh! Really nice!


----------



## Antonia

Luv2Scoop said:


> I wore this last week some time...tired of wearing Lulu and t-shirts everywhere.....paired it with a white cotton top and pink converse. Plan to only wear with casual tops and very casual shoes.
> 
> View attachment 4807988


Tell me more about this skirt!!!


----------



## Blyen

Antonia said:


> WOW!!  I love BOTH so much!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

tsching_k said:


> You look so summery and fresh! Really nice!


Oh, thank you @tsching_k !!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Antonia said:


> Tell me more about this skirt!!!


It's a Michael Kors...from his Collection line. Actually, he has a really cute pleated denim skirt on sale now...I had to close my browser before any further damage was done!


----------



## Antonia

Luv2Scoop said:


> It's a Michael Kors...from his Collection line. Actually, he has a really cute pleated denim skirt on sale now...I had to close my browser before any further damage was done!


It's so nice!!  Thanks for the intel!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Vacation OOTD (Magic Kingdom) with and without bag (tip: when heat index is in the 100s, wear a dress to keep cool)


----------



## Cams

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all the dresses, esp the 1st one!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Cams

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Great to see you posting again!  If I may say so, that "trench coat" (9th picture) is breathtaking! Incredible outfit!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Hi Oliver thank you the trench coat is Burburry.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## tsching_k

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4810174


Ui! I really like those Gucci Loafers! I never bought those because I can feel the glances of my employees. Like "what is she wearing again".  But you styled them really in a cool and subtlee way.


----------



## tsching_k

The sun comes out again


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## Christofle

JanJan Van Essche jacket
Venti shirt
MMX tech pants
Y-3 sneakers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Vacation OOTD (last one! Animal Kingdom, Orlando)


----------



## Cams

tsching_k said:


> Ui! I really like those Gucci Loafers! I never bought those because I can feel the glances of my employees. Like "what is she wearing again".  But you styled them really in a cool and subtlee way.


Lol I love them my second paid my puppy chew the first one. Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Blyen

Today's outfit! 
Pretty much everything is from local shops, aside from the bag.


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Lucky Brand top
Vintage Levi's jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAM satchel


----------



## Cams

Today going for a dinner with DH and a comedy show


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd 
Emilio Pucci jacket 
Good American jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel 
Gucci belt


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> Emilio Pucci jacket
> Good American jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Gucci belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812247


Another fabulous blazer Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Another fabulous blazer Antonia!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !  This was another score from The Real Real that reminded me of the Balmain jacket...just like my Veronica Beard one.  It has that strong shoulder and nipped in waist.  I bought it months ago but this is the first time I'm wearing it.  When I bought it I could button it, but with the Covid 15...it's now a little snug!! I gotta get back with the program!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Another fabulous blazer Antonia!



Her blazer collection is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Her blazer collection is amazing, isn't it?


Thank you @JenJBS !


----------



## essiedub

Blyen said:


> Today's outfit! Rainy day off work.
> Mango shorts
> H&M sneakers
> Local shop t-shirt
> Vintage YSL blazer (I think the shoulder pads need to be changed)
> Cuoieria Fiorentina bag
> 
> View attachment 4808455


Cute outfit. I think big shoulders are returning?  Love your bag!


----------



## Blyen

essiedub said:


> Cute outfit. I think big shoulders are returning?  Love your bag!


Thank you! 
The blazer is originally from the '70s, I was told,so with age one of the shoulder pads must have ripped open, because it gets flat enough if I iron it really well, but it returns "fatter" than the other one quite quickly. I will take it to a seamstress to change it.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

31°C @ 10:50 AM and counting.

Shirt: Kitaro w/ vintage print
Sunglasses: LV




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Blyen

Today's outfit! 
Top, earrings and shoes h&m
Skirt Pinko
Bag Cuoieria Fiorentina


----------



## BeachBagGal

Blyen said:


> Today's outfit!
> Top, earrings and shoes h&m
> Skirt Pinko
> Bag Cuoieria Fiorentina
> 
> View attachment 4813189


That skirt is so cute!!


----------



## Blyen

BeachBagGal said:


> That skirt is so cute!!


Thank you! I got it 5 years ago, it also had a matching top but it was way too much yellow for my tastes lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Blyen said:


> Thank you! I got it 5 years ago, it also had a matching top but it was way too much yellow for my tastes lol


I like the white paired with it! And I probably like the color too since I’m wearing nail polish in the same color right now. Lol


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
white shirt - Madewell
houndstooth skirt - Vince Camuto
heels - Chloé


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Necklace: Tiffany &Co
Ring: Cartier
Dress: Zara
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Chanel
Blessed week


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> View attachment 4814883


Antonia I love how you look in a skirt. One day I will get the courage and get one too. beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4815585


Gorgeous!!!  Love the LV bling!!


----------



## Blyen

Too hot to think... Maxi dress to the rescue lol
Bag cacharel
The dress I think is from a local shop


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
tee - Vince
vest - Sincerely Jules
pants - Vince
flats - Christian Louboutin


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4815585



Love that outfit! You look great!


----------



## baghabitz34

Blyen said:


> Today's outfit!
> Top, earrings and shoes h&m
> Skirt Pinko
> Bag Cuoieria Fiorentina
> 
> View attachment 4813189


Love the yellow skirt!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Love the LV bling!!


Thanks Antonia


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Love that outfit! You look great!


Thank you dear


----------



## Cams

Today just took son for boxing classes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams inspired me with her fabulous scarf! So today's OOTD:
tee - James Perse
scarf - Gucci
belt - J. Crew
pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
heels - Stuart Weitzman


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Cams inspired me with her fabulous scarf! So today's OOTD:
> tee - James Perse
> scarf - Gucci
> belt - J. Crew
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4816710



Beautiful scarf!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Cams inspired me with her fabulous scarf! So today's OOTD:
> tee - James Perse
> scarf - Gucci
> belt - J. Crew
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4816710


Wow, love this look and that scarf is


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Wow, love this look and that scarf is


Thank you! Courtesy of TRR!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! Courtesy of TRR!


Love TRR!!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Cams inspired me with her fabulous scarf! So today's OOTD:
> tee - James Perse
> scarf - Gucci
> belt - J. Crew
> pants - Banana Republic "Sloan"
> heels - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4816710


You look amazing.


----------



## Cams

Today did a little shopping g at Zara and watched the new movie hinged with my son at the cinemas


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4817546


I LOVE Zara!!!  Is your jacket from there?


----------



## Antonia

Dress from Marshall's 
Dior sunglasses 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel 
Officine Creative Official shoes
Hermes cuff bracelet


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> You look amazing.


Aw thank you!


----------



## Blyen

Antonia said:


> Dress from Marshall's
> Dior sunglasses
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Officine Creative Official shoes
> Hermes cuff bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817646


Love the dress and the belt!


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd 
Dress from Floating Lotus
Belt is Zara 
Handbag is vintage Louis Vuitton 
Cuff bracelet is from Ibu Movement 
Necklace is handmade by Miss Honey Lavender Vintage


----------



## Antonia

Blyen said:


> Love the dress and the belt!


Thank you @Blyen !!


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815699


Great outfit all around! Shoes, necklace, cuff, bag, skirt and top!  Love the top ! Who makes it?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

No casual Friday for me! Just hot pink polo (and nails), and some Louboutin heels....  OOTD


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> Great outfit all around! Shoes, necklace, cuff, bag, skirt and top!  Love the top ! Who makes it?


Thank you!  I got it from a local boutique 2 years ago.  It's 100% linen, made in Italy from a designer called Nuovo Borgo.  I think I tried looking them up online and didn't find much.  Maybe check out eBay??  It's one of my favorite summer tops as it keeps me cool!


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  I got it from a local boutique 2 years ago.  It's 100% linen, made in Italy from a designer called Nuovo Borgo.  I think I tried looking them up online and didn't find much.  Maybe check out eBay??  It's one of my favorite summer tops as it keeps me cool!


Thanks! Ya linen really does it in hot weather!

also, I am so impressed that you (*and the rest of you all posting in this OOTD*) get dressed up so nicely every day!  I just watch from afar in my loungewear:|


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> Thanks! Ya linen really does it in hot weather!
> 
> also, I am so impressed that you (*and the rest of you all posting in this OOTD*) get dressed up so nicely every day!  I just watch from afar in my loungewear:|


Well, before (covid) I worked with one part time person per day.  I now work alone, even though I had the option of working from home.  I decided since I'd be alone anyway, I'll still come into the office, this way I'll have use of the fax/copier/scanner, etc. that I wouldn't have from home.  Plus, I like that I can get dressed everyday...it's my thing to make me feel like life is still a little normal...I don't like the thought of being home all day in my 'jammas or sweats!  Although in the winter if there is a storm, then it would be nice to just stay home.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I LOVE Zara!!!  Is your jacket from there?


Yes 2 years ago. Lol me too Antonia and the pants is also Zara lol


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> No casual Friday for me! Just hot pink polo (and nails), and some Louboutin heels....  OOTD
> View attachment 4818690


Love your shoes


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Dress from Marshall's
> Dior sunglasses
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Officine Creative Official shoes
> Hermes cuff bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817646


Love your sunnies


----------



## Cams

Been on a weekend with girls sorry. So much fun so nice to have gone somewhere even is it’s in the same state here are my outfits.


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Been on a weekend with girls sorry. So much fun so nice to have gone somewhere even is it’s in the same state here are my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 4819443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819445


You look great...enjoy yourself and stay safe!


----------



## Cams

RTone said:


> You look great...enjoy yourself and stay safe!


Yah in-house dear


----------



## ColdSteel

Enjoying some vegetation after wine tasting with the guy. Just got this Allsaints dress from Bloomingdale's sale and I love the print and weight, plus it has pockets! These Freebird sandals are a serious favorite of mine. They're enough height and still super walkable, even after some wine! And of course, trusty Neverfull carrying my 40 oz hydroflask and the cheese we bought because I insisted it would be worse off roasting in the car! 

Something really nice after a long week for both of us.


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Top Shop tie front shirt with vintage 550s 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Banana Republic belt 
Naughty Monkey shoes
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Nikki in wine


----------



## Blyen

Today 
Gap jeans
H&m belt and earrings


----------



## baghabitz34

ColdSteel said:


> Enjoying some vegetation after wine tasting with the guy. Just got this Allsaints dress from Bloomingdale's sale and I love the print and weight, plus it has pockets! These Freebird sandals are a serious favorite of mine. They're enough height and still super walkable, even after some wine! And of course, trusty Neverfull carrying my 40 oz hydroflask and the cheese we bought because I insisted it would be worse off roasting in the car!
> 
> Something really nice after a long week for both of us.
> 
> View attachment 4821043


Love the Freebird sandals! I’ve been looking into adding a pair of their shoes too.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Ann Taylor shirt and sandals 
Mother Denim jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
blazer - Elizabeth & James
tee - J. Crew
belt - Etsy
jeans - J. Brand
heels - Christian Louboutin
nails - Zoya "Cana"


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> blazer - Elizabeth & James
> tee - J. Crew
> belt - Etsy
> jeans - J. Brand
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - Zoya "Cana"
> View attachment 4821900



Lovely outfit!


----------



## ColdSteel

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Freebird sandals! I’ve been looking into adding a pair of their shoes too.



They are really well made! I have the Bond sandals but haven't had much of a chance to wear them yet. And I bought the Phlow booties secondhand in a black suede/gold crackle and worn them around quite a bit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> blazer - Elizabeth & James
> tee - J. Crew
> belt - Etsy
> jeans - J. Brand
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - Zoya "Cana"
> View attachment 4821900


Love the pop of pink on your nails!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Ann Taylor jacket and heels 
Gucci belt 
Good American jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff MAB


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday
Everlane dress
Jimmy Choo sandals (new!)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> Everlane dress
> Jimmy Choo sandals (new!)
> View attachment 4822744
> 
> View attachment 4822743


Love the Choos!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Ann Taylor jacket and heels
> Gucci belt
> Good American jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822721



Fabulous
From head to toe!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> Everlane dress
> Jimmy Choo sandals (new!)
> View attachment 4822744
> 
> View attachment 4822743


Those shoes are cute!!


----------



## RT1

Christofle said:


> Fabulous
> From head to toe!!!


She *ALWAYS* look fabulous!     
So well coordinated and beautiful.
And, she never takes a bad picture either.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Fabulous
> From head to toe!!!


Aww thanks @Christofle !


----------



## Antonia

RTone said:


> She *ALWAYS* look fabulous!
> So well coordinated and beautiful.
> And, she never takes a bad picture either.


You're too kind @RTone !


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
More vintage Levi's!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> More vintage Levi's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823613



Love that shirt! You look great.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love that shirt! You look great.


Thank you @JenJBS !


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd 
Local boutique top, shoes and joggerss
Nanushka belt 
Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay
cardigan - Layfeyette 148
tee - J. Crew
brooch - Etsy
pants - Theory
heels - Loeffler Randall


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> cardigan - Layfeyette 148
> tee - J. Crew
> brooch - Etsy
> pants - Theory
> heels - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4824559


I love how your brooch matches your cardigan’s buttons.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> I love how your brooch matches your cardigan’s buttons.


Thank you!


----------



## dmitchell15

This outfit is pretty sassy!!  I love it! 



BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> blazer - Elizabeth & James
> tee - J. Crew
> belt - Etsy
> jeans - J. Brand
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> nails - Zoya "Cana"
> View attachment 4821900


----------



## essiedub

Cams said:


> Been on a weekend with girls sorry. So much fun so nice to have gone somewhere even is it’s in the same state here are my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 4819443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819445


You are so cute in the furry hood parka! As I recall, you are in Australia? Where is that bridge?


----------



## lakeshow

Happy Sunday....YSL belt and tote, H&M blouse and jeans, Target sandals, Prada sunglasses


----------



## Cams

essiedub said:


> You are so cute in the furry hood parka! As I recall, you are in Australia? Where is that bridge?


Hi was raining and cold lol. We are in Perth Western Australia the bridge is in the city neat the stadium hard to explain lol


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> Everlane dress
> Jimmy Choo sandals (new!)
> View attachment 4822744
> 
> View attachment 4822743


Love your sandals and your dress. you look beautiful


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my Top Shop tie front shirt with vintage 550s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821133
> 
> Banana Republic belt
> Naughty Monkey shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Nikki in wine


Antonia you look amazing


----------



## Cams

Haven’t done much apart from picking up son at school lol.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Friday... (I wish)

Etro jacket
Venti shirt
MMX pant
Alyx 9sm belt
Tods shoes


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Friday... (I wish)
> 
> Etro jacket
> Venti shirt
> MMX pant
> Alyx 9sm belt
> Tods shoes
> 
> View attachment 4827488



Looks great! Sharp dressed man!


----------



## Antonia

Forgot to post this morning... Monday ootd


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Forgot to post this morning... Monday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827783


Such a cute dress!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Christofle said:


> Happy Friday... (I wish)
> 
> Etro jacket
> Venti shirt
> MMX pant
> Alyx 9sm belt
> Tods shoes
> 
> View attachment 4827488



Great outfit, you look great! The belt, it's amazing how far the Cobra buckle has come, that it is now even found in fashion/ as accessory.

I own one of the, let's call them, original belts those were used on waaayyy back in the day.

Again, great outfit!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a cute dress!


Thanks!! I just scored it at a local consignment store for $28!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday !

Had to add a bright floral shirt to this otherwise depressing outfit. Where’s the colour


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday !
> 
> Had to add a bright floral shirt to this otherwise depressing outfit. Where’s the colour
> 
> View attachment 4828667


Love those boots!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Thanks!! I just scored it at a local consignment store for $28!!


A great price is even better!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving this white dress!   
Dress: Zara
Shoes: Michael Kors
Bag: LV alma bb
Arm Candy: JUC Cartier


----------



## Cams

Today my beautiful outfit friends. It’s officially my husband signed the contract we moving the Vancouver Canada. We waiting for our work permits to come. So might not post all the time as allot to organize before the big move and if any of you are in Vancouver please inbox me and give me hints about the city. Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Another day at the office 

Canali silk/linen jacket
Venti white camouflage shirt
MMX linen/wool pants
Coach 1941 leather/suede sneakers

... Picture quality is horrible so I attached a close up of the jacket since the fabric is so lovely.


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today my beautiful outfit friends. It’s officially my husband signed the contract we moving the Vancouver Canada. We waiting for our work permits to come. So might not post all the time as allot to organize before the big move and if any of you are in Vancouver please inbox me and give me hints about the city. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4829240


Congrats Cams!!  You look fabulous!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Another day at the office
> 
> Canali silk/linen jacket
> Venti white camouflage shirt
> MMX linen/wool pants
> Coach 1941 leather/suede sneakers
> 
> ... Picture quality is horrible so I attached a close up of the jacket since the fabric is so lovely.
> View attachment 4829252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829254


I'm glad you showed a close up of the fabric-it's really nice!  You look great!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD, or also Find the Camouflaged Catbomb


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD, or also Find the Camouflaged Catbomb
> View attachment 4829293
> View attachment 4829294


If you didn't mention the cat, I wouldn't have noticed-lol!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Another day at the office
> 
> Canali silk/linen jacket
> Venti white camouflage shirt
> MMX linen/wool pants
> Coach 1941 leather/suede sneakers
> 
> ... Picture quality is horrible so I attached a close up of the jacket since the fabric is so lovely.
> View attachment 4829252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829254



That jacket is amazing!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829260


Those Shoes Antonia


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Another day at the office
> 
> Canali silk/linen jacket
> Venti white camouflage shirt
> MMX linen/wool pants
> Coach 1941 leather/suede sneakers
> 
> ... Picture quality is horrible so I attached a close up of the jacket since the fabric is so lovely.
> View attachment 4829252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829254


I like your pants


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Those Shoes Antonia


Thank you Cams!!  They're Tabitha Simmons...scored off The Real Real.


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
dress - J. Crew
nails - OPI On Collins Ave.
shoes & watch - Michael Kors
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## RT1

You really look beautiful in your blue dress!


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd


----------



## essiedub

Cams said:


> Today my beautiful outfit friends. It’s officially my husband signed the contract we moving the Vancouver Canada. We waiting for our work permits to come. So might not post all the time as allot to organize before the big move and if any of you are in Vancouver please inbox me and give me hints about the city. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4829240


Oh you will love Vancouver! I’ve visited many times and wouldn’t mind living there.


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830256


Love this Thursday outfit! I am really happy that looser jeans are back. This wide bottom is adorable! Do you think heels are imperative to properly balance the look? I am heel-lazy these days...


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD, or also Find the Camouflaged Catbomb
> View attachment 4829293
> 
> View attachment 4829294


So Very pretty! Is that a pink tourmaline? I recognize that design ... name is at tip of tongue...Temple st. Clair?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

essiedub said:


> So Very pretty! Is that a pink tourmaline? I recognize that design ... name is at tip of tongue...Temple st. Clair?


The necklace was my grandmother's and I don't know anything about it... it came with a set of matching earrings (not shown)


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> dress - J. Crew
> nails - OPI On Collins Ave.
> shoes & watch - Michael Kors
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 4831209


Cute dress and I love the combo with the red dress/nails!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute dress and I love the combo with the red dress/nails!


Aw thank you!


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> Love this Thursday outfit! I am really happy that looser jeans are back. This wide bottom is adorable! Do you think heels are imperative to properly balance the look? I am heel-lazy these days...


Thank you @essiedub !  Personally, yes, I feel as though this cropped wide leg jean needs a heel...it doesn't have to be high but still, it helps elongate your legs.  I find that I look short and stocky if I'm wearing flats with this type of jean.    Hope this helps!


----------



## fendifemale

ROMWE- I'm never ordering from again btw!
White House Black Market
(Shoes were some worn in Coach espadrilles.)


----------



## Christofle

Out enjoying the last days on the lake. Sailing but make it fashion!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830256


You rock the wide leg like nobody!! I feel it is such a staple of yours


----------



## Antonia

susanagonzc said:


> You rock the wide leg like nobody!! I feel it is such a staple of yours


Thank you!!   I do love them!!


----------



## Cams

essiedub said:


> Oh you will love Vancouver! I’ve visited many times and wouldn’t mind living there.


Thank you. For me a new City lots to learn and also will need clothes to suit their weather lol.


----------



## Cams

Today and my little puppy wanted to be in the picture too.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Happy start to your week!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4833723


Love your jeans!!  Your pup is adorable!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy start to your week!
> 
> View attachment 4833815


You have a nice diverse shoe collection!  
Same to you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
wrap dress - Theory
wide-collar blouse - thrifted
heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> You have a nice diverse shoe collection!
> Same to you!



Thank you

I need to be better at rotating them. Some go without use for far too long!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> wrap dress - Theory
> wide-collar blouse - thrifted
> heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4833832



Lovely wrap dress


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4833723



Great outfit! Such an adorable pup!


----------



## JenJBS

Very minimalist today... (aka: no real thought required on a Monday morning)

Purse: Behno, Ina bag
Shirt: White House Black Market
Pants: Loft
Shoes: Lucky Brand


----------



## RT1

Jen, you look really nice in this photo.


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> Jen, you look really nice in this photo.



Thank you!


----------



## tsching_k

Good Morning from cold and rainy South-of-Germany!
I need to wear tights for the first time since march and honestly I am not used to it yet.
Wish you all a fabulous tuesday!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Beautiful week ahead  Loving how my  Valentino shoes matches my Dior Bag


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Love your jeans!!  Your pup is adorable!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Cams

It’s miserable today, cold and rainy doesn’t  seem like spring.


----------



## Christofle

Sea foam pleats today.


----------



## Christofle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Beautiful week ahead  Loving how my  Valentino shoes matches my Dior Bag
> 
> View attachment 4834696


Lovely flower print


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Christofle said:


> Lovely flower print


Sweet compliment, thanks


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Zara jacket and t-shirt 
Citizens of Humanity jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday
sweater - St. John Sport
tank - Everlane
necklace - Etsy
pants - Banana Republic
shoes - Jimmy Choo
nails - Dior Aventure


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> sweater - St. John Sport
> tank - Everlane
> necklace - Etsy
> pants - Banana Republic
> shoes - Jimmy Choo
> nails - Dior Aventure
> View attachment 4834849



What a bright and cheery outfit!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> What a bright and cheery outfit!!!



+1


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> What a bright and cheery outfit!!!


Thanks you guys! Using up my bright summer colors before I break out all my fall clothes.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks you guys! Using up my bright summer colors before I break out all my fall clothes.



It’s also Autumn friendly! Reminds me of Fall foliage.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> sweater - St. John Sport
> tank - Everlane
> necklace - Etsy
> pants - Banana Republic
> shoes - Jimmy Choo
> nails - Dior Aventure
> View attachment 4834849


Loving all this color! And cute detailing on the sweater sleeves.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks you guys! Using up my bright summer colors before I break out all my fall clothes.


That's a great transitional color though but I'm excited for fall dressing!!  I'm over summer clothes-lol!!


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Great outfit! Such an adorable pup!


Thank you Jen


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Sea foam pleats today.
> 
> View attachment 4834775


I love the colors


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday
scarf - Hermés
sweater - J. Crew
tee - Vince
pants - Theory
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Christofle

Multi-coloured stripes today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> scarf - Hermés
> sweater - J. Crew
> tee - Vince
> pants - Theory
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4835990
> 
> View attachment 4835991


Love all the blues! You have some nice bright colors going on this week! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Multi-coloured stripes today!
> 
> View attachment 4836012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836013



Love the multi color stripes! Thanks for the detail pic.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> scarf - Hermés
> sweater - J. Crew
> tee - Vince
> pants - Theory
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4835990
> 
> View attachment 4835991



Great look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday
blouse - Aritzia
skirt - Club Monaco
shoes - Loeffler Randall


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> blouse - Aritzia
> skirt - Club Monaco
> shoes - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4836929


Very pretty indeed!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Tucker silk dress 
Marni slides
Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Tucker silk dress
> Marni slides
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836939



Love that purple dress!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love that purple dress!


Thank you @JenJBS


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Tucker silk dress
> Marni slides
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836939


Love the dress!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the dress!


Thank you @BeachBagGal


----------



## Christofle

Snooze worthy colour palette.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Snooze worthy colour palette.
> 
> View attachment 4837176


Nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## Papples1223

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3667711
> View attachment 3667712
> 
> 
> Kate Spade "allie" coat
> ASOS sheer bodysuit
> Forever21 navy skirt
> Topshop velvet leopard maryjanes
> Hermes Birkin 35 Menthe, twilly's and rodeo


Beautiful!! I am deciding on two colors for a new hermes purchase and menthe is one of them! Would you please be so kind to confirm how menthe looks in real life? Is it closer to the first picture of the wallet on the box or the second picture with the hand holding it? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday with newwwww booooots, getting ready for Fall!
sweater -  Magaschoni
jeans - J. Brand
necklace - Aqua
boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with newwwww booooots, getting ready for Fall!
> sweater -  Magaschoni
> jeans - J. Brand
> necklace - Aqua
> boots - Stewart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4838043


OMG, LOVE THOSE BOOTS!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> OMG, LOVE THOSE BOOTS!!!


Thank you! They are still on sale at SaksOff5th.com! I saved a ton on them.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with newwwww booooots, getting ready for Fall!
> sweater -  Magaschoni
> jeans - J. Brand
> necklace - Aqua
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4838043



Those boots are fabulous!       Great, sleek look with this outfit!


----------



## Antonia

Fri-yay ootd
JED New York shirt
Amo jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Those boots are fabulous!       Great, sleek look with this outfit!


Thank you, I'll be wearing them a lot in the next few months!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with newwwww booooots, getting ready for Fall!
> sweater -  Magaschoni
> jeans - J. Brand
> necklace - Aqua
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4838043


Ooo love those boots!!


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with newwwww booooots, getting ready for Fall!
> sweater -  Magaschoni
> jeans - J. Brand
> necklace - Aqua
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4838043


I saw those @ DSW and after debating myself I walked on by. I can just kick myself. They also had burgundy and pink.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love those boots!!


Aw thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> I saw those @ DSW and after debating myself I walked on by. I can just kick myself. They also had burgundy and pink.


Ooooh! Maybe check OffSaks5th or eBay?


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with newwwww booooots, getting ready for Fall!
> sweater -  Magaschoni
> jeans - J. Brand
> necklace - Aqua
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4838043


Great outfit, but those boots...WOW!  Are those a current Stuart Weitzman style?  My wife loves their boots but hasn't liked any of them for several seasons. We haven't seen these.


----------



## whateve

Cams said:


> It’s miserable today, cold and rainy doesn’t  seem like spring.
> 
> View attachment 4834722


You're going to miss summer this year, right? If you move to Canada soon.


----------



## whateve

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> scarf - Hermés
> sweater - J. Crew
> tee - Vince
> pants - Theory
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4835990
> 
> View attachment 4835991


My favorite colors!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

whateve said:


> My favorite colors!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Great outfit, but those boots...WOW!  Are those a current Stuart Weitzman style?  My wife loves their boots but hasn't liked any of them for several seasons. We haven't seen these.


I tried them on in-person at Saks Fifth Avenue last winter. So they are last year's style.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with newwwww booooots, getting ready for Fall!
> sweater -  Magaschoni
> jeans - J. Brand
> necklace - Aqua
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4838043


You look hot


----------



## Cams

whateve said:


> You're going to miss summer this year, right? If you move to Canada soon.


yes but I am hoping the work permit takes a little longer lol


----------



## Cams

Friday celebrating DH birthday and today


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
J. Crew dress, Gucci belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rachel Zoe ring


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday
dress - Calvin Klein
heels - Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> dress - Calvin Klein
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> View attachment 4841665


Beautiful!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> dress - Calvin Klein
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> View attachment 4841665



Great outfit, as always!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> J. Crew dress, Gucci belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rachel Zoe ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841647


That dress is cute and what a great color!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> That dress is cute and what a great color!


Thank you @BeachBagGal...green is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday and Thursday ootd (not a Chanel bag, just a pin I added to a Zara bag)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD on a cloudy day


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD on a cloudy day
> View attachment 4843693


Great outfit!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> J. Crew dress, Gucci belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rachel Zoe ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841647


Love that shade of green!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Wednesday and Thursday ootd (not a Chanel bag, just a pin I added to a Zara bag)
> View attachment 4843680
> View attachment 4843681



Your second outfit is fab! (Especially your rogue)


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD on a cloudy day
> View attachment 4843693



Lovely scarf! Is it Pucci?


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Your second outfit is fab! (Especially your rogue)


  Thank you so much @Christofle !


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd 
Vintage Levi's from lovehannahlee.com 
Sweater from Style Snoop Manchester 
Isabel Marant wedge sneakers 
Hermes cuff bracelet


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Lovely scarf! Is it Pucci?


Yes it is! Good eye!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Patriot Day from Buttercup and myself!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Patriot Day from Buttercup and myself!
> View attachment 4844872



Perfect outfit for 9/11. Your kitty does the cutest photo bombs!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Perfect outfit for 9/11. Your kitty does the cutest photo bombs!


Aw thanks!!!


----------



## lakeshow

Cams said:


> Today my beautiful outfit friends. It’s officially my husband signed the contract we moving the Vancouver Canada. We waiting for our work permits to come. So might not post all the time as allot to organize before the big move and if any of you are in Vancouver please inbox me and give me hints about the city. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4829240



Hi Cams - I live on Vancouver Island and spend a lot of time in Vancouver for work and visiting family. Can't inbox you but message me if you need any suggestions!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Have a Lovely Day!   
Outfit & Shoes: Zara
Bag: Chanel


----------



## lakeshow

last night...H&M sweater and crop set, baby Balenciaga bag


----------



## awayfromblue

Layered up for a very windy kid's birthday party!






Denim Jacket: Jeanswest 
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Tee: Atmos&Here
Dress: Kmart
Boots: RMK
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4847385


I love how effortless this looks!!


----------



## Antonia

Saturday night OOTN and Monday OOTD


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Saturday night OOTN and Monday OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847564
> View attachment 4847565


Perfection!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD, stepping into Fall...
shirt - Jones New York
scarf - Norma Dori
pants - Joie
new heels - Christian Louboutin (they look like my teal Choo's in this photo but they are more of a denim blue)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection!


Oh, thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD, stepping into Fall...
> shirt - Jones New York
> scarf - Norma Dori
> pants - Joie
> new heels - Christian Louboutin (they look like my teal Choo's in this photo but they are more of a denim blue)
> View attachment 4847606


The joggers are awesome, I love the color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD, stepping into Fall...
> shirt - Jones New York
> scarf - Norma Dori
> pants - Joie
> new heels - Christian Louboutin (they look like my teal Choo's in this photo but they are more of a denim blue)
> View attachment 4847606


I LOVE all this blue!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE all this blue!!!


Thank you, I'll be blue and purple all week to match my nails... OPI Suzi & The Arctic Fox


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you, I'll be blue and purple all week to match my nails... OPI Suzi & The Arctic Fox


Perfect colors! I’m wearing OPI Can’t Find My Czechbook.


----------



## Antonia

qwerty234 said:


> Layered up for a very windy kid's birthday party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denim Jacket: Jeanswest
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton
> Tee: Atmos&Here
> Dress: Kmart
> Boots: RMK
> Bag: Balenciaga


That LV scarf!!!  Gorg!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD, stepping into Fall...
> shirt - Jones New York
> scarf - Norma Dori
> pants - Joie
> new heels - Christian Louboutin (they look like my teal Choo's in this photo but they are more of a denim blue)
> View attachment 4847606



Great outfit, as always; and your new heels are lovely!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Great outfit, as always; and your new heels are lovely!


Awww thank you!


----------



## awayfromblue

Antonia said:


> That LV scarf!!!  Gorg!!


It's such a statement piece, I love it!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I love how effortless this looks!!


Thank you Antonia my lazy look lol


----------



## Cams

Today just went to parent teacher conference


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD - downright chilly now in the mornings, requires a cashmere cardigan...
silk blouse - Adam
cardigan - Aqua
pants - J. Crew
ankle boots - Balenciaga


----------



## Antonia

Zara dress and belt
Tabitha Simmons shoes
Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - downright chilly now in the mornings, requires a cashmere cardigan...
> silk blouse - Adam
> cardigan - Aqua
> pants - J. Crew
> ankle boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4848858



Love this outfit!     The boots!  The bright shirt against black! Did I mention those boots???


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Zara dress and belt
> Tabitha Simmons shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848923



The dress matches the belt perfectly!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The dress matches the belt perfectly!!!


Thank you @Christofle !  I've had the belt for a few years but I just got the dress yesterday...they do look like they were made for each other!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love this outfit!     The boots!  The bright shirt against black! Did I mention those boots???


 Thanks JenJBS! They are so edgy I love the boots too!


----------



## cirka02

I have a lovely vintage silk scarf with this logo in the corner. Would anyone know what it is? Thank you.


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - downright chilly now in the mornings, requires a cashmere cardigan...
> silk blouse - Adam
> cardigan - Aqua
> pants - J. Crew
> ankle boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4848858


Those boots!


----------



## cirka02

I have a vintage silk scarf with this symbol on it. Would anyone know what it is?


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD in navy and purple
cardigan - ?
dress - Ella Moss
skirt (under dress) - Burberry
belt - Marni
heels - Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD in navy and purple
> cardigan - ?
> dress - Ella Moss
> skirt (under dress) - Burberry
> belt - Marni
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> View attachment 4849983


That's very clever to layer the dress over the skirt!  Remember the dress over the jeans trend from last year?  I always liked how it looked in fashion magazines and street style but I never tried it.


----------



## Antonia

cirka02 said:


> I have a vintage silk scarf with this symbol on it. Would anyone know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 4849719


No idea.  I would try taking a pic of the whole scarf, then try Google Lens on it....you might find it that way. Good luck.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> That's very clever to layer the dress over the skirt!  Remember the dress over the jeans trend from last year?  I always liked how it looked in fashion magazines and street style but I never tried it.


Yes the dress was too short to wear to work. I love the layering pants/jeans under dresses Look!


----------



## Christofle

Eeek Vancouver feels like a post apocalyptic landscape with the smoke. 

This outfit is courtesy of a sail Exp jacket, venti shirt and plenty of ppe.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Eeek Vancouver feels like a post apocalyptic landscape with the smoke.
> 
> This outfit is courtesy of a sail Exp jacket, venti shirt and plenty of ppe.
> 
> View attachment 4850299


Nice shirt!!   I feel so bad for everyone on the west coast...be safe!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Nice shirt!!   I feel so bad for everyone on the west coast...be safe!!



+1


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Nice shirt!!   I feel so bad for everyone on the west coast...be safe!!



Thank you


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - downright chilly now in the mornings, requires a cashmere cardigan...
> silk blouse - Adam
> cardigan - Aqua
> pants - J. Crew
> ankle boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4848858


You look great I love your boots


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Zara dress and belt
> Tabitha Simmons shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848923


Hot Antonia I love it❤️


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Eeek Vancouver feels like a post apocalyptic landscape with the smoke.
> 
> This outfit is courtesy of a sail Exp jacket, venti shirt and plenty of ppe.
> 
> View attachment 4850299


Love your shirt


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hot Antonia I love it❤


Thank you @Cams !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday with a J. Crew cardigan, Escada skirt, and Louboutin heels


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Zara top, Nobody Denim jeans,  Aquatalia shoes


----------



## Christofle

Linen denim and bright colours to add some pep to the day!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Linen denim and bright colours to add some pep to the day!
> 
> View attachment 4850960


I want that shirt!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I want that shirt!!!



Closer detail for you !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Closer detail for you !
> 
> View attachment 4851000


Thanks!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tgi-Fri-yay ootd 
The Kooples sweatshirt 
Good American jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel 
Buffalo London booties


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Fri-yay but my iron stopped working so a little wrinkled...
Missoni for Target blouse, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier low heels


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fri-yay but my iron stopped working so a little wrinkled...
> Missoni for Target blouse, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier low heels
> View attachment 4852077



Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

Camera can’t seem to pick up the details in the jacket so I added a zoomed photo.

Happy soon to be weekend everyone!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> The Kooples sweatshirt
> Good American jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Buffalo London booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852071
> View attachment 4852072



Loving the nailhead detailing on the boots!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Loving the nailhead detailing on the boots!


Thanks!! They remind me of the Chloe Susannah booties but at a fraction of the price!!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fri-yay but my iron stopped working so a little wrinkled...
> Missoni for Target blouse, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier low heels
> View attachment 4852077


Love all the colors in your top!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fri-yay but my iron stopped working so a little wrinkled...
> Missoni for Target blouse, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier low heels
> View attachment 4852077



What a lovely print on your top!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4852151


Love the deep green of your jumpsuit !


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> The Kooples sweatshirt
> Good American jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Buffalo London booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852071
> View attachment 4852072


Love the booties & the top!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the booties & the top!


Thank you!!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Tgi-Fri-yay ootd
> The Kooples sweatshirt
> Good American jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Buffalo London booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852071
> View attachment 4852072





BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fri-yay but my iron stopped working so a little wrinkled...
> Missoni for Target blouse, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier low heels
> View attachment 4852077


You both always dress to perfection!  
Always really like seeing your photos!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You both always dress to perfection!
> Always really like seeing your photos!


Thank you @RT1


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

My outfit yesterday:
Sweater from Cubus
Jeans from Levi’s
Scarf, handbag and shoes from LV
Belt and bracelet from Hermés
Sunnies from Dior
Gold bracelets from Kendra Scott and Cartier
Pearl earrings


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Last week, Friday. On my way to have bloodwork done at my Dr's.




Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Clockwise Canvas (Monogram Eclipse)
Polo: Polo Ralph Lauren
Bracelet: Louis Vuitton Check-It Damier Graphite
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Lorenzi Collection Italy

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Christofle

Finally done with planes and hotels for a while. Have a great start to your week everyone !

Added a close up of the pant fabric because my iPhone can’t seem to pick up the pant fabric details.


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd is 
Max Mara sweater,  Ann Taylor top,  Closed jeans, Gucci belt,  See by Chloe boots,  Zara bag with costume Chanel pin.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD
Haider Ackermann blazer, James Perse tee, BCBGMaxAzria joggers, Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Finally done with planes and hotels for a while. Have a great start to your week everyone !
> 
> Added a close up of the pant fabric because my iPhone can’t seem to pick up the pant fabric details.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854574



Very nice! Thanks for the close up. That's a neat fabric!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD
> Haider Ackermann blazer, James Perse tee, BCBGMaxAzria joggers, Christian Louboutin heels
> View attachment 4854635


I like how you dressed up the joggers!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> I like how you dressed up the joggers!


Thank you, they are very comfortable!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Love the deep green of your jumpsuit !


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd:  Kenneth Cole faux fur coat,  Zara SRPLS flight suit,  Frye booties,  Rebecca Minkoff vintage MAM satchel.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Oh, did you say there was a sweater vest trend happening? I am here.for.it.


(AKRIS sweater vest, Christian Louboutin wedge heels)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Oh, did you say there was a sweater vest trend happening? I am here.for.it.
> View attachment 4855695
> 
> (AKRIS sweater vest, Christian Louboutin wedge heels)


I'm here for it too!!  Love it!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I'm here for it too!!  Love it!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Kellyd

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> View attachment 4804200


I like this outfit, including the iconic Speedy, but please tell me if you can, where to find these camo cargo pants?


----------



## Antonia

Kellyd said:


> I like this outfit, including the iconic Speedy, but please tell me if you can, where to find these camo cargo pants?


Thank you so much!  I bought them last year at a local boutique (Style Snoop) and they no longer have them.  I get so many compliments on them...I could have sold so many for her-lol.  It's a brand that's 3 letters...if I think of it tonight I'll look at the label and let you know...and then maybe you can find them on eBay?!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much!  I bought them last year at a local boutique (Style Snoop) and they no longer have them.  I get so many compliments on them...I could have sold so many for her-lol.  It's a brand that's 3 letters...if I think of it tonight I'll look at the label and let you know...and then maybe you can find them on eBay?!


eBay or I have had great luck on Poshmark.


----------



## Kellyd

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much!  I bought them last year at a local boutique (Style Snoop) and they no longer have them.  I get so many compliments on them...I could have sold so many for her-lol.  It's a brand that's 3 letters...if I think of it tonight I'll look at the label and let you know...and then maybe you can find them on eBay?!


You're welcome, and that would be great!  Thank you so much!


----------



## LPR200

Cams said:


> . Love the shoes with a neutral outfit!!! And the LV goes so well with leopard!
> Today
> 
> View attachment 4855647


----------



## LPR200

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is
> Max Mara sweater,  Ann Taylor top,  Closed jeans, Gucci belt,  See by Chloe boots,  Zara bag with costume Chanel pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854601


 I saw that Zara bag and thought of doing the something with it! Looks fantastic! Now the purse is on my list!


----------



## Antonia

LPR200 said:


> I saw that Zara bag and thought of doing the something with it! Looks fantastic! Now the purse is on my list!


Before I even  thought of putting that pin on it, I fell in love with that bag because of the quilting and the chunky brass chain!  You will love it!!!


----------



## Cams

Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd 
Blank NYC jacket 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel 
Kate Spade loafers


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4856649


Beautiful!!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Blank NYC jacket
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856699


You ROCK!!!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You ROCK!!!


 Thank you @RT1


----------



## Antonia

Kellyd said:


> You're welcome, and that would be great!  Thank you so much!


Sorry for the delay....here you go!


----------



## Antonia

@Kellyd , I was just at Style Snoop and she had Vintage Havana camo joggers,  very similar but more in greyish than greenish....$54.  She sells on FB a lot.   I don't do FB but her store is 5 min from my house.   Just an F.Y.I.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday
cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
tee - Vince
jeans - 7 for all Mankind
boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"


----------



## 880

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> Blank NYC jacket
> Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856699


I love your style! I think I was admiring your isabel Marante wedges on another thread too! Off to google L.T.J. Thank you. 

@BalenciagaKitte, love akris and rick owens and the way you’ve combined your pieces!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
> tee - Vince
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4857719


This whole look is right on-those boots are killer!!


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> I love your style! I think I was admiring your isabel Marante wedges on another thread too! Off to google L.T.J. Thank you.
> 
> @BalenciagaKitte, love akris and rick owens and the way you’ve combined your pieces!


Thank you @880


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This whole look is right on-those boots are killer!!


Thanks! I hope you guys won't get sick of seeing them by spring!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks! I hope you guys won't get sick of seeing them by spring!


NEVER!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

880 said:


> I love your style! I think I was admiring your isabel Marante wedges on another thread too! Off to google L.T.J. Thank you.
> 
> @BalenciagaKitte, love akris and rick owens and the way you’ve combined your pieces!


Thanks I am branching out with some of the designers I wear!


----------



## Christofle

Comfort first today! 

Saint laurent sandals at work with a grey venti shirt and pleated sea foam MMX pants.


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Top from Vici Collective 
Good American jeans 
Kurt Geiger shoes


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
> tee - Vince
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4857719



Great outfit!   Love the boots!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Great outfit!   Love the boots!


Aw thanks JenJBS!!!


----------



## avcbob

It's impossible to over do boots!  Love the look.  My wife has a pair of SW ankle boots that are somewhat similar in heel height and look on the bottom.  I can't wait until it's cool enough for her to start wearing them.



BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
> tee - Vince
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind
> boots - Stuart Weitzman "Charlie"
> View attachment 4857719


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Top from Vici Collective
> Good American jeans
> Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857769


Always dressed to the 9s!!!    
Beautiful top today!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Always dressed to the 9s!!!
> Beautiful top today!


Thanks!  I just got it from Vici Collective...it's my new favorite top!!


----------



## Cams

Yesterday and today


----------



## Antonia

Fri-yay ootd 
Saint James shirt 
Citizens of Humanity jeans


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Fri-yay ootd
> Saint James shirt
> Citizens of Humanity jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858697





Cams said:


> Yesterday and today
> 
> View attachment 4858690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858691



You both look fantastic, as usual!     
Have a great day and weekend, you two!!!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You both look fantastic, as usual!
> Have a great day and weekend, you two!!!


Thank you so much!  You as well!!


----------



## Kellyd

Antonia said:


> Sorry for the delay....here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857199


Thank you!  Thanks for remembering as well!


----------



## Kellyd

Antonia said:


> @Kellyd , I was just at Style Snoop and she had Vintage Havana camo joggers,  very similar but more in greyish than greenish....$54.  She sells on FB a lot.   I don't do FB but her store is 5 min from my house.   Just an F.Y.I.


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Kellyd said:


> Thank you Antonia!


You're welcome!! Good luck with your search!


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> You both look fantastic, as usual!
> Have a great day and weekend, you two!!!


Thank you so much for you too, not going out today working in the garden


----------



## Antonia

This was my OOTN last night... Zara jacket and jeans,  Rebecca Minkoff MAC cross body bag,  Vince Camuto boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
blazer - Rag & Bone "Club"
faux leather top - Cabi
pants - Chloe
loafers - vintage Gucci
nails - OPI "You Don't Know Jacques!"


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861625



Lovely RM and your geometric ring is really neat!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Lovely RM and your geometric ring is really neat!


Thank you @Christofle  I wear this ring a lot...it just goes with everything.


----------



## RT1

You look stunning, as always!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You look stunning, as always!


 Thank you @RT1


----------



## Antonia

Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop 
Kate Spade loafers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday layers
sweater - Vince
vest - secondhand VanHeusen
skirt - J. Crew
bag & ankle boots - Balenciaga


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862753


Looks so comfortable!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday layers
> sweater - Vince
> vest - secondhand VanHeusen
> skirt - J. Crew
> bag & ankle boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4862756


Very pretty, as always!


----------



## Louboutin329

Antonia said:


> Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862753


Love this look and love the brand Fate. I get their sweaters at a local boutique in my hood too


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Looks so comfortable!


Yes, I feel like I'm in my PJ's!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday layers
> sweater - Vince
> vest - secondhand VanHeusen
> skirt - J. Crew
> bag & ankle boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4862756


This look is killer!!  Love your Balenciaga!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862753


You always dress to perfection....I'm just always amazed by your style!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You always dress to perfection....I'm just always amazed by your style!


THANKS!   This morning was cool so I decided to wear this since I just bought it last week but now it's warming up and I don't want to put the AC on so I have the front door open with a screen and the fans are going.  LOL


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862753



That outfit looks so comfortable and perfect for fall weather!


----------



## 880

Antonia said:


> Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862753


This is so perfect! Love it! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> This is so perfect! Love it! You look gorgeous!


Thank you @880 !!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That outfit looks so comfortable and perfect for fall weather!


Thank you @JenJBS ....yes, it's so comfy.  This is the closest I'll get to leisure wear at work!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thank you @JenJBS ....yes, it's so comfy.  This is the closest I'll get to leisure wear at work!!!



I have 3 velour sweatshirts that are my 'leisure wear' at work.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD
cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies, dress - Theory, boots - Stuart Weitzman, cat - Buttercup


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies, dress - Theory, boots - Stuart Weitzman, cat - Buttercup
> View attachment 4863673


Buttercup is an 'accessory' to your outfit!  Love the plaid dress!!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies, dress - Theory, boots - Stuart Weitzman, cat - Buttercup
> View attachment 4863673


You look fantastic in your outfit.     
Your smile always make me happy!!!
Buttercup is a real cutie!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies, dress - Theory, boots - Stuart Weitzman, cat - Buttercup
> View attachment 4863673



Love the boots and cardigan. And Buttercup!


----------



## Christofle

Fall weather is around the corner so here come the boots!

Suede magnanni boot
Wool MMX pant
Venti shirt


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies, dress - Theory, boots - Stuart Weitzman, cat - Buttercup
> View attachment 4863673



Love the spookie ghost


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Buttercup is an 'accessory' to your outfit!  Love the plaid dress!!


Yes she is the only fur I "wear"!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd 
Rachel Zoe blouse 
Good American jeans 
Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel


----------



## RT1

Very pretty, as always Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Very pretty, as always Antonia!


----------



## Cams

Hello so I travelled to Sydney to get my biometrics for Canada and now back in my estate 15 days quanrantine, I wont be going any where . Here are my outfits of last few days away. Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hello so I travelled to Sydney to get my biometrics for Canada and now back in my estate 15 days quanrantine, I wont be going any where . Here are my outfits of last few days away. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4864472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864473
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864474
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864475


Simply amazing!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Antonia said:


> Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862753


Oh my, this looks so great!


----------



## Antonia

Current Air dress, See by Chloe boots, Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel,  handmade necklace by Shop Miss Honey Lavender


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Happy October!
dress - A.L.C., turtleneck - Vince, heels - Ann Taylor, nails - O.P.I. "It's a Piazza Cake"


----------



## RT1

Outstanding pictures, Cams.  
Beautiful in every single one of them!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Current Air dress, See by Chloe boots, Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel,  handmade necklace by Shop Miss Honey Lavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864737


Superb!   


BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Happy October!
> dress - A.L.C., turtleneck - Vince, heels - Ann Taylor, nails - O.P.I. "It's a Piazza Cake"
> View attachment 4864763


Beautiful outfit today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> Superb!
> 
> Beautiful outfit today


Thank you!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Knit sweater set by Fate from Style Snoop
> Kate Spade loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862753


Love the outfit - looks cozy & chic at the same time!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Don’t mind my tired face Just had a walk in the woods to calm down after a really stressful day
Teddy coat from Primark
Pants from H&M
Shawl and bag from LV
Shoes from Converse
Smoothie from Mc Donald’s (haha!)


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Can I just jump in and play? 
Very neutral day. New everlane tennis shoes (second time wearing them, so comfortable!), hermes ankle jeans and a blouse my mom gave me that I don't recognize the label of!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Simply amazing!!!


Thank you Antonia. Now in Quarantine


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Outstanding pictures, Cams.
> Beautiful in every single one of them!


Thank you so much ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! With and without jean jacket.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! With and without jean jacket.
> View attachment 4865709
> View attachment 4865710


You look so good in those pencil skirts!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Zara blazer, chanel loafers and no recognizable brand black jumpsuit. Bally sommet purse with etsy strap.

I'm so bad at taking photos of my own outfit.


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Friday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865705


Those boots ROCK!!!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! With and without jean jacket.
> View attachment 4865709
> View attachment 4865710


Beautiful, as always!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> You look so good in those pencil skirts!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> Beautiful, as always!


Thank you RT1!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Friday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865705


Love your camo jacket


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Love your camo jacket


Thank you @Cams !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday night going-out-outfit
jacket - Helmut Lang
hoodie - Vince
jeans - 7 for all Mankind
bag and boots - Balenciaga


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday night going-out-outfit
> jacket - Helmut Lang
> hoodie - Vince
> jeans - 7 for all Mankind
> bag and boots - Balenciaga
> View attachment 4867509


Perfection!!!


----------



## Antonia

Sunday casual Ootd


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm very casual in my science is real hoodie, hermés jeans, floral betabrand Mary Jane sneakers and chanel vintage camera bag.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Perfection!!!


Aw thank you! I had to dress warm, we were eating outdoors at a restaurant!


----------



## Christofle

Have a great start to your week everyone !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
cardigan - COS
tee - Vince
pants - J. Crew
boots - Stuart Weitzman


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Have a great start to your week everyone !
> 
> View attachment 4868537


Perfection!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Have a great start to your week everyone !
> 
> View attachment 4868537


Thank you, same to you!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection!



Thanks


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> cardigan - COS
> tee - Vince
> pants - J. Crew
> boots - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4868574


WOW...love those bright colors on you.
You look great and have such a beautiful smile!


----------



## Antonia

Today it's a no label dress, belt and boots with an Hermes cuff and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Today it's a no label dress, belt and boots with an Hermes cuff and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868866


Cute boots!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Today it's a no label dress, belt and boots with an Hermes cuff and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868866


Your RM is the perfect pop of color to your outfit!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Cute boots!


Thank you @Christofle !


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Your RM is the perfect pop of color to your outfit!


Thank you!! Agree....a red handbag with neutral clothing goes so well together!!


----------



## gps27

Wearing my new tory burch flats today for the first time, whilst going on a first date with a woman im talking to


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday !
> 
> View attachment 4869569


Love the shirt and of course the Louis!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Love the shirt and of course the Louis!!!


It even has the janky pre-speedyB set up.  But at least the hardware matches like this.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
American Eagle sweater,  vintage Levi's 550s,  Salvatore Ferragamo shoes, Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> American Eagle sweater,  vintage Levi's 550s,  Salvatore Ferragamo shoes, Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869656


Love the entire outfit and especially the shoes


----------



## RT1

As always, great in every way!
A really beautiful sweater!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
long cardigan - See by Chloé
sweater and pants - Banana Republic
boots - Donald J. Pilner


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> American Eagle sweater,  vintage Levi's 550s,  Salvatore Ferragamo shoes, Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869656


Love that sweater!!!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> long cardigan - See by Chloé
> sweater and pants - Banana Republic
> boots - Donald J. Pilner
> View attachment 4869679
> View attachment 4869680


Oh, Rock On!
That sweater, necklace and those boots really make your outfit pop!


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> long cardigan - See by Chloé
> sweater and pants - Banana Republic
> boots - Donald J. Pilner
> View attachment 4869679
> View attachment 4869680


Love the boots, how do they fit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

gps27 said:


> Love the boots, how do they fit


Thanks they are true-to-size and comfortable.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> Oh, Rock On!
> That sweater, necklace and those boots really make your outfit pop!


Thanks RT1!


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks they are true-to-size and comfortable.


Oh ok thanks they are so nice im thinking of getting a pair


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love that sweater!!!


Thank you!!  It reminds me so much of a sweater I had in middle school that I absolutely loved but it was 100% wool and I stupidly washed it in the machine and it shrunk down to a childs sweater-LOL!  I know this one won't shrink because it's not wool!


----------



## gps27

Outfit of the day for running errands 
Top - new look
Leggings - primark 
Shoes - tory burch


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd:
Zara sweater,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:
> Zara sweater,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870671


Love the shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD
turtleneck - 3.1 Phillip Lim
blouse - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
pants - Banana Republic
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> turtleneck - 3.1 Phillip Lim
> blouse - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
> pants - Banana Republic
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4870698


Love those heels, I have the same pair and they are great


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> turtleneck - 3.1 Phillip Lim
> blouse - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
> pants - Banana Republic
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4870698


You look so pretty in bright colors.
Love everything about this look!


----------



## l.ch.

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Can I just jump in and play?
> Very neutral day. New everlane tennis shoes (second time wearing them, so comfortable!), hermes ankle jeans and a blouse my mom gave me that I don't recognize the label of!
> 
> View attachment 4864962


I really like your Chanel bag! Which one is it?


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:
> Zara sweater,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870671


Stylish and pretty, as always.
And that bag....Oh My!


----------



## Christofle

Happy hump day!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:
> Zara sweater,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870671


Perfection! Really love the faux leather pants-shoes combo!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:
> Zara sweater,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870671



So many different RMs! They should use you as a brand ambassador.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection! Really love the faux leather pants-shoes combo!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> So many different RMs! They should use you as a brand ambassador.


LOL, I did say that once on one of my Instagram posts...I said I may as well be the spokesperson for Rebecca Minkoff at this point. LOL!!!  I just LOVE her bags so much (I have about 15+)....the older ones when she first came on the scene....the leathers are TDF!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> LOL, I did say that once on one of my Instagram posts...I said I may as well be the spokesperson for Rebecca Minkoff at this point. LOL!!!  I just LOVE her bags so much (I have about 15+)....the older ones when she first came on the scene....the leathers are TDF!!


Here's your chance to work a "second job!"   
You really do have a super collection of her beautiful bags.   

That Gold one really is my favorite, along with your hobos!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> LOL, I did say that once on one of my Instagram posts...I said I may as well be the spokesperson for Rebecca Minkoff at this point. LOL!!!  I just LOVE her bags so much (I have about 15+)....the older ones when she first came on the scene....the leathers are TDF!!



Ive never seen any of her bags outside of TPF. They are the great mystery of the handbag world for me.

Didn’t she used to post and actively reply on the forum back in the day too?


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Ive never seen any of her bags outside of TPF. They are the great mystery of the handbag world for me.
> 
> Didn’t she used to post and actively reply on the forum back in the day too?


Yes, she was very active on the forum.  Not sure if the rules changed or what but it was exciting times back then!!


----------



## RT1

Me too,
The only exposure I have had to her bags is through @Antonia, @Shelby33, and @Jeepgurl76.

They ALL have beautiful bags from RM.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Here's your chance to work a "second job!"
> You really do have a super collection of her beautiful bags.
> 
> That Gold one really is my favorite, along with your hobos!


That would be cool!!  The gold bag is super rare....the hardware is dipped in real gold.  She said that this bag retailed for $1500!!  I bought it on Poshmark for a lot less but the seller who probably got it in the second hand market probably didn't know what she had!  I feel very lucky to have this one.


----------



## RT1

It is, indeed, a phenomenal handbag!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Yes, she was very active on the forum.  Not sure if the rules changed or what but it was exciting times back then!!



Im guessing the company grew and she didn’t have as much time to participate as in the past. Plus with the rise of multiple social media platforms / influencers, I wonder if blogs have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## Christofle

RT1 said:


> Me too,
> The only exposure I have had to her bags is through @Antonia, @Shelby33, and @Jeepgurl76.
> 
> They ALL have beautiful bags from RM.



So true. Best part of TPF is being exposed to the ginormous selection of bags that might not be commonly seen  within our own domestic markets.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Lotuff bag with my outfit
Not sure the brand of my top and bottom but the flats are Tahari and the cupro tuxedo blazer is balmain


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> So true. Best part of TPF is being exposed to the ginormous selection of bags that might not be commonly seen  within our own domestic markets.



+1000

Due to where I live, without TPF I'd only know a fraction of the bags I own. It's why my bag collection was pathetic (didn't even deserve to be called a collection) until I found TPF.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> +1000
> 
> Due to where I live, without TPF I'd only know a fraction of the bags I own. It's why my bag collection was pathetic (didn't even deserve to be called a collection) until I found TPF.


I live in two different locations and one of the two is incredibly rural so I don’t tend to see anything terribly exciting (Outside of an LV Mahina XXL hobo and an H Barenia Evelyne and that’s across 30 years )

So TPF is my fashion salvation!


----------



## Christofle

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Lotuff bag with my outfit
> Not sure the brand of my top and bottom but the flats are Tahari and the cupro tuxedo blazer is balmain
> 
> View attachment 4871001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871014



What a cute pup


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Christofle said:


> What a cute pup


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Im guessing the company grew and she didn’t have as much time to participate as in the past. Plus with the rise of multiple social media platforms / influencers, I wonder if blogs have fallen by the wayside.


I think you are 100% right!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> +1000
> 
> Due to where I live, without TPF I'd only know a fraction of the bags I own. It's why my bag collection was pathetic (didn't even deserve to be called a collection) until I found TPF.


.... AND increased my spending!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:
> Zara sweater,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870671


I have not seen a gold MAB like that! ❤️


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> .... AND increased my spending!


 
Amen


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> I have not seen a gold MAB like that! ❤


It's very rare because they were so expensive...almost 3 times the cost of a regular MAB!  I wonder how many of these bags she made?  I'd love to find out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> It's very rare because they were so expensive...almost 3 times the cost of a regular MAB!  I wonder how many of these bags she made?  I'd love to find out!


Oh wow yes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OK with all the RM talk yesterday I got out my one and only!
shirt - Theory
bag - Rebecca Minkoff
skirt - Ann Taylor
heels - Via Spiga


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, she was very active on the forum.  Not sure if the rules changed or what but it was exciting times back then!!


The rules did change for a time, so she couldn't post anymore. I don't know if it's still like that. I think she was one of the first designers to talk to customers on forums like this.


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK with all the RM talk yesterday I got out my one and only!
> shirt - Theory
> bag - Rebecca Minkoff
> skirt - Ann Taylor
> heels - Via Spiga
> View attachment 4871849
> View attachment 4871850
> View attachment 4871851


You look very pretty this morning!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> You look very pretty this morning!


Aw thank you RT1!


----------



## gps27

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Lotuff bag with my outfit
> Not sure the brand of my top and bottom but the flats are Tahari and the cupro tuxedo blazer is balmain
> 
> View attachment 4871001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871014


Love the flats


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK with all the RM talk yesterday I got out my one and only!
> shirt - Theory
> bag - Rebecca Minkoff
> skirt - Ann Taylor
> heels - Via Spiga
> View attachment 4871849
> View attachment 4871850
> View attachment 4871851


WOW, I love it everything....especially the RM bag/wallet combo!!


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK with all the RM talk yesterday I got out my one and only!
> shirt - Theory
> bag - Rebecca Minkoff
> skirt - Ann Taylor
> heels - Via Spiga
> View attachment 4871849
> View attachment 4871850
> View attachment 4871851


I love the skirt


----------



## gps27

Ootd I wore for a busy day at work


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
J.Crew jacket 
Vintage Levi's 
Marc Jacobs bag (had to switch it up from RM!)


----------



## Antonia

gps27 said:


> Ootd I wore for a busy day at work
> 
> View attachment 4871929


Love the cardigan!!


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Love the cardigan!!


Thanks yeah tory burch does great stuff and it goes really well with my tory burch ballet flats as well


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> J.Crew jacket
> Vintage Levi's
> Marc Jacobs bag (had to switch it up from RM!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871930


WHAT, a Marc Jacobs bag???     
You look stunning, as always.
Just strange to see you w/o a RM bag....I do like that one though!


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> J.Crew jacket
> Vintage Levi's
> Marc Jacobs bag (had to switch it up from RM!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871930


Love the shoes


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK with all the RM talk yesterday I got out my one and only!
> shirt - Theory
> bag - Rebecca Minkoff
> skirt - Ann Taylor
> heels - Via Spiga
> View attachment 4871849
> View attachment 4871850
> View attachment 4871851


Cute outfit and loving your RM with it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute outfit and loving your RM with it!


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:
> Zara sweater,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870671


Love the bag & the shoes!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the bag & the shoes!


Thank you @baghabitz34


----------



## gps27

Ootd for Friday work day at the office
Top - H&M
Jeans - Primark
Ballet flats - Tieks


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay
dress - Lou & Grey (LOFT), Gucci loafers, cat ghost necklace from Etsy


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> dress - Lou & Grey (LOFT), Gucci loafers, cat ghost necklace from Etsy
> View attachment 4872834
> View attachment 4872836
> View attachment 4872837


Love the 'cat ghost ' necklace!!! And the Gucci is


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd 
Beach Lunch Lounge zebra top 
Aritza jeans
Buffalo London booties


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Friday ootd
> Beach Lunch Lounge zebra top
> Aritza jeans
> Buffalo London booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872849


Love your outfit looks perfect on you


----------



## Antonia

gps27 said:


> Love your outfit looks perfect on you


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> dress - Lou & Grey (LOFT), Gucci loafers, cat ghost necklace from Etsy
> View attachment 4872834
> View attachment 4872836
> View attachment 4872837



Love those Gucci loafers!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love those Gucci loafers!


Thank you! They are from TheRealReal.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! They are from TheRealReal.


I just love TRR!  I don't even want to think about how much $$ I've spend there these last 3-4 years.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gps27 said:


> Ootd for Friday work day at the office
> Top - H&M
> Jeans - Primark
> Ballet flats - Tieks
> 
> View attachment 4872722


Love the color of your flats!


----------



## gps27

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color of your flats!


Thanks so much, they are great flats


----------



## gps27

Ootd for Saturday 
Cardigan - new look
Top - Primark 
Jeans - boohoo
Boots - tory burch


----------



## Four Tails

I finally got to wear this jacket again! Fall is my favorite season for outfits.

Jacket: AllSaints Papin (fall 2017)
Shirt: James Perse
Jeans: rag & bone The Skinny in Bedford
Boots: Frye - Molly (the best boots I've ever owned -- so comfortable that I bought two pairs and have already resoled these once)
Accessories: Hermès box CDC and togo B35


----------



## gps27

Four Tails said:


> I finally got to wear this jacket again! Fall is my favorite season for outfits.
> 
> Jacket: AllSaints Papin (fall 2017)
> Shirt: James Perse
> Jeans: rag & bone The Skinny in Bedford
> Boots: Frye - Molly (the best boots I've ever owned -- so comfortable that I bought two pairs and have already resoled these once)
> Accessories: Hermès box CDC and togo B35
> 
> View attachment 4874532


Love the outfit everything goes so perfect together and I especially adore your jacket


----------



## Four Tails

gps27 said:


> Love the outfit everything goes so perfect together and I especially adore your jacket


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Casual


----------



## Antonia

gps27 said:


> Ootd for Saturday
> Cardigan - new look
> Top - Primark
> Jeans - boohoo
> Boots - tory burch
> 
> View attachment 4874379


Great look!!!


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Great look!!!


Thanks, it was my first time ever wearing a full outfit of female clothes so glad you like it


----------



## BeachBagGal

gps27 said:


> Ootd for Saturday
> Cardigan - new look
> Top - Primark
> Jeans - boohoo
> Boots - tory burch
> 
> View attachment 4874379


Love those boots!


----------



## gps27

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those boots!


Thank you so much, first time wearing them out so wasn't sure if they looked good


----------



## gps27

Ootd for a day out with my mom


----------



## fendifemale

Hey everyone! Headed to work off this quarantine double chin. Just thought I'd drop my Sunday fit before changing.
Ann Taylor
Express
Naughty Monkey
Jewelry from Nordstrom (Kate Spade) & Jcrew sale.


----------



## Christofle

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4875694
> 
> View attachment 4875695
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Headed to work off this quarantine double chin. Just thought I'd drop my Sunday fit before changing.
> Ann Taylor
> Express
> Naughty Monkey
> Jewelry from Nordstrom (Kate Spade) & Jcrew sale.



Cute pants! Are they wool tweed? Hard to tell in the pic!


----------



## fendifemale

Christofle said:


> Cute pants! Are they wool tweed? Hard to tell in the pic!


Thanks Christolfe! Nah they aren't wool. Just Aunt Polly & Esther.


----------



## Christofle

fendifemale said:


> Thanks Christolfe! Nah they aren't wool. Just Aunt Polly & Esther.



Had to google that...thought it was a figure of speech but turns out it is the name of the brand.


----------



## fendifemale

Christofle said:


> Had to google that...thought it was a figure of speech but turns out it is the name of the brand.


Oh it is an expression. Lol! Polly & Esther= Polyester. They are from Express.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gps27 said:


> Ootd for a day out with my mom
> 
> View attachment 4875542


You both have great flats!


----------



## Cams

gps27 said:


> Ootd for Friday work day at the office
> Top - H&M
> Jeans - Primark
> Ballet flats - Tieks
> 
> View attachment 4872722


I like your shoes


----------



## gps27

Cams said:


> I like your shoes


Thank you so much, I recommend a pair of tieks as they are perfect


----------



## Cams

Hello beautiful outfit friends, on my way out to do my last covid test if I am negative I am out if the house by the end of the week. I can’t wait going a little nuts with no exercise and friends around.


----------



## gps27

Cams said:


> Hello beautiful outfit friends, on my way out to do my last covid test if I am negative I am out if the house by the end of the week. I can’t wait going a little nuts with no exercise and friends around.
> 
> View attachment 4875939


Love the outfit


----------



## Cams

gps27 said:


> Love the outfit


Thank you


----------



## gps27

For this ootd I decided to go really feminine with the shoes for work today


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Hello beautiful outfit friends, on my way out to do my last covid test if I am negative I am out if the house by the end of the week. I can’t wait going a little nuts with no exercise and friends around.
> 
> View attachment 4875939


Cams, Beautiful, as always!   
Good luck on the test, my friend.


----------



## TC1

Canadian Thanksgiving
All Saints
Mother Denim
Hermes
Yeezy


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Cams, Beautiful, as always!
> Good luck on the test, my friend.


Thank you so much


----------



## gps27

Outfit of the day for a boring day at the office


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Oh it is an expression. Lol! Polly & Esther= Polyester. They are from Express.


That is so funny,  I've never heard that before but I'm going to use it someday!!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd 
Kors leather blazer 
Ann Taylor pants 
Gucci belt 
Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag 
Vince Camuto boots


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> Kors leather blazer
> Ann Taylor pants
> Gucci belt
> Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag
> Vince Camuto boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876980



Lovely jacket and belt combo!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Lovely jacket and belt combo!


Thank you @Christofle !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - as there is less light in the mornings my photos are getting more grainy
orange velvet blazer - Jones New York
white ribbed shirt - Jones New York
pants with leather trim pockets - Banana Republic Sloan
suede heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - as there is less light in the mornings my photos are getting more grainy
> orange velvet blazer - Jones New York
> white ribbed shirt - Jones New York
> pants with leather trim pockets - Banana Republic Sloan
> suede heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4877003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877002


I adore the heels


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - as there is less light in the mornings my photos are getting more grainy
> orange velvet blazer - Jones New York
> white ribbed shirt - Jones New York
> pants with leather trim pockets - Banana Republic Sloan
> suede heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4877003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877002


You still look fabulous!  I hear you though....I have an old cell phone that has one lens (when they all had one lens)....and the pics don't come out that great when it's gloomy weather as it is today where I am.  My husband has one of those newer Samsung's with the 3 lenses and that phone takes amazing pics!  I think it's time for me to upgrade-lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gps27 said:


> Outfit of the day for a boring day at the office
> 
> View attachment 4876925


You have the best flats collection in an array of colors! ❤️


----------



## gps27

BeachBagGal said:


> You have the best flats collection in an array of colors! ❤


Aww thanks so much, yeah I have most pairs of tory burch in most colors and just adore ballet flats and love wearing them


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> That is so funny,  I've never heard that before but I'm going to use it someday!!!


Yes we say it in Texas. Lol! I'm loving the leather & boots. I'm waiting for a breeze down here.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

gps27 said:


> I adore the heels


Thanks GPS27!


----------



## Tootsie17

fendifemale said:


> Thanks Christolfe! Nah they aren't wool. Just Aunt Polly & Esther.


Thanks for the good chuckle!  Cute play on words.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Yes we say it in Texas. Lol! I'm loving the leather & boots. I'm waiting for a breeze down here.


Yeah, I hear it's a little on the mild side in Texas!!!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - as there is less light in the mornings my photos are getting more grainy
> orange velvet blazer - Jones New York
> white ribbed shirt - Jones New York
> pants with leather trim pockets - Banana Republic Sloan
> suede heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4877003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877002


Superb, as always.
Your smile always makes my day!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Yeah, I hear it's a little on the mild side in Texas!!!


It cooled down a lot overnight.
Chilly this morning!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Yeah, I hear it's a little on the mild side in Texas!!!


It is. I'm ready for boots and scarves.


----------



## fendifemale

Tootsie17 said:


> Thanks for the good chuckle!  Cute play on words.


No problem. Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - as there is less light in the mornings my photos are getting more grainy
> orange velvet blazer - Jones New York
> white ribbed shirt - Jones New York
> pants with leather trim pockets - Banana Republic Sloan
> suede heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4877003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877002



I love those pants!


----------



## lakeshow

H&M skirt
Uniqlo turtleneck
Valentino bag
Aquazurra flats


----------



## gps27

Ootd for work then a date with a guy from work


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - LAYERS!
jacket - Helmut Lang
ribbed sweater - Vince
layered skirt - secondhand Zara
skull flats - Loeffler Randall


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - LAYERS!
> jacket - Helmut Lang
> ribbed sweater - Vince
> layered skirt - secondhand Zara
> skull flats - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4878038
> View attachment 4878039
> View attachment 4878040


I have the same flats and i love them, they are amazing and look fantastic on you


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - LAYERS!
> jacket - Helmut Lang
> ribbed sweater - Vince
> layered skirt - secondhand Zara
> skull flats - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4878038
> View attachment 4878039
> View attachment 4878040


Those flats rock!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing a Loft dress with Vince Camuto boots and no surprise,  a Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel in chocolate brown


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a Loft dress with Vince Camuto boots and no surprise,  a Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel in chocolate brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878046


Love your style


----------



## Antonia

gps27 said:


> Love your style


Thank you @gps27 !


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - LAYERS!
> jacket - Helmut Lang
> ribbed sweater - Vince
> layered skirt - secondhand Zara
> skull flats - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4878038
> View attachment 4878039
> View attachment 4878040


Always love that smile.    
Looking really beautiful today, young lady!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> Always love that smile.
> Looking really beautiful today, young lady!


Thanks!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday!
Hidden logo outfit. Nobody will know.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing a Loft dress with Vince Camuto boots and no surprise,  a Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel in chocolate brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878046



Those boots!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Hidden logo outfit. Nobody will know.
> 
> View attachment 4878128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878129


We promise, we'll keep it a secret!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

gps27 said:


> I have the same flats and i love them, they are amazing and look fantastic on you


Awesome! Someone over at Loeffler Randall needs to re-issue them!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Those boots!


Thank you!!  They're one of my fave!!


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Awesome! Someone over at Loeffler Randall needs to re-issue them!


Yeah definitely


----------



## loves

Paper bag waist skirt, oversized no brand tee, mini Jodie and white Adidas sneakers not shown


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
Sonia Rykiel jacket,  Ann Taylor blouse,  Brock Collection jeans,  Ferragamo shoes,  Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab


----------



## gps27

Ootd for Thursday at work and decided to go full female again and this time add a purse to my outfit 

Top - bohoo
Belt - tory burch
Jeans - new look
Shoes  - tory burch
Purse - don't know roommate let me borrow it


----------



## gps27

gps27 said:


> Ootd for Thursday at work and decided to go full female again and this time add a purse to my outfit
> 
> Top - bohoo
> Belt - new look
> Jeans - new look
> Shoes  - tory burch
> Purse - don't know roommate let me borrow it
> 
> View attachment 4878893



Meant to edit my original post not reply to it


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> Sonia Rykiel jacket,  Ann Taylor blouse,  Brock Collection jeans,  Ferragamo shoes,  Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878888



Your RM is such a gorgeous shade of red  Seems like a dark burgundy on my phone.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Your RM is such a gorgeous shade of red  Seems like a dark burgundy on my phone.


Thank you @Christofle . Yes, it's called Berry and it's a very rare color.  Apparently back in the day, it was highly sought after.  I just lucked out when I found it on Mercari.  The person I got it from didn't use it much (if at all) so it was like getting brand new 15 yr old bag!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Christofle . Yes, it's called Berry and it's a very rare color.  Apparently back in the day, it was highly sought after.  I just lucked out when I found it on Mercari.  The person I got it from didn't use it much (if at all) so it was like getting brand new 15 yr old bag!



Not surprised at all that it was so sought after! Enjoy your bag and your day.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Not surprised at all that it was so sought after! Enjoy your bag and your day.


Thank you!!!


----------



## poulinska

I like my outfit today, also there is the new bag 
Coat and Sweater Dutti
Bag Longchamp


----------



## gps27

poulinska said:


> I like my outfit today, also there is the new bag
> Coat and Sweater Dutti
> Bag Longchamp
> 
> View attachment 4878941


Love the bag


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Really love my paisley romper   
Romper: Zara
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Chanel
Earring & Bracelet: VCA/Cartier


----------



## gps27

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Really love my paisley romper
> Romper: Zara
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> Earring & Bracelet: VCA/Cartier
> 
> View attachment 4878964


Adore the outfit, especially those beautiful shoes


----------



## Firstchanellv28

gps27 said:


> Adore the outfit, especially those beautiful shoes


Thanks! Im wit you..they are pretty!


----------



## gps27

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thanks! Im wit you..they are pretty!


Yeah they are, always though about getting a pair but haven't done so yet


----------



## Christofle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Really love my paisley romper
> Romper: Zara
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> Earring & Bracelet: VCA/Cartier
> 
> View attachment 4878964



The blue and pink really go nicely together!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

gps27 said:


> Yeah they are, always though about getting a pair but haven't done so yet


Ah..get it soon. Best investment and they comfy too!


----------



## gps27

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Ah..get it soon. Best investment and they comfy too!


Will do thanks, could you tell me how they feel and fit please


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Christofle said:


> The blue and pink really go nicely together!


Thanks Chris! Good to hear! Turns out to be a lovely combo!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

gps27 said:


> Will do thanks, could you tell me how they feel and fit please


If you can’t try it in store, get half size up from your usual shoe size and they fit nicely! Feels great much better than rockstud flats!


----------



## gps27

Firstchanellv28 said:


> If you can’t try it in store, get half size up from your usual shoe size and they fit nicely! Feels great much better than rockstud flats!


OK thanks hopefully they are available in my size because as a man I have large feet


----------



## Christofle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thanks Chris! Good to hear! Turns out to be a lovely combo!



Now I feel like I should have brought my flap to work instead of a boring briefcase.


----------



## avcbob

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Really love my paisley romper
> Romper: Zara
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> Earring & Bracelet: VCA/Cartier
> 
> View attachment 4878964


Great look!!  How high are the Rockstuds?? My wife is thinking about a pair, but like you she doesn't find flat or low heels comfortable.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Really love my paisley romper
> Romper: Zara
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> Earring & Bracelet: VCA/Cartier
> 
> View attachment 4878964


That romper is cute!!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

LV alma bracelet, shawl and purse
Vero Moda knitted dress and stockings
Cala Jade belt
Dior sunnies
Vagabond ankle boots
Cartier bracelet
Garmin watch


----------



## gps27

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> View attachment 4880005
> 
> LV alma bracelet, shawl and purse
> Vero Moda knitted dress and stockings
> Cala Jade belt
> Dior sunnies
> Vagabond ankle boots
> Cartier bracelet
> Garmin watch


Fantastic outfit, looks absolutely perfect on you


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

gps27 said:


> Fantastic outfit, looks absolutely perfect on you


Thank you so so much, how lovely of you to say that


----------



## gps27

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Thank you so so much, how lovely of you to say that


I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it


----------



## gps27

Ootd
Top - bohoo
Bottoms - Primark 
Shoes - tory of course 
Purse - don't know I'm borrowing it


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd 
Zara trench,  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ALC sweater,  Rebecca Minkoff faux leather pants,  Ann Taylor leopard shoes, Hermes cuff


----------



## fendifemale

poulinska said:


> I like my outfit today, also there is the new bag
> Coat and Sweater Dutti
> Bag Longchamp
> 
> View attachment 4878941


Loving the purse. Enjoy.


----------



## fendifemale

No shoes due to Zoom .
Dress from Kohls.
Jewelry Kenneth Jay Lane & Kate Spade.


----------



## Christofle

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4880241
> 
> No shoes due to Zoom .
> Dress from Kohls.
> Jewelry Kenneth Jay Lane & Kate Spade.



Looking fab!!!


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Friday ootd
> Zara trench,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALC sweater,  Rebecca Minkoff faux leather pants,  Ann Taylor leopard shoes, Hermes cuff


Adore these beautiful shoes


----------



## Antonia

gps27 said:


> Adore these beautiful shoes


Thank you!!  I get a lot of compliments on these.  They're comfortable too.


----------



## gps27

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I get a lot of compliments on these.  They're comfortable too.


Thats good and yeah comfortable shoes are the best shoes


----------



## fendifemale

Christofle said:


> Looking fab!!!


Thanks Christofle!♡


----------



## Christofle

fendifemale said:


> Thanks Christofle!♡



Have yourself a fantastic weekend!


----------



## RT1

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4880241
> 
> No shoes due to Zoom .
> Dress from Kohls.
> Jewelry Kenneth Jay Lane & Kate Spade.


You look beautiful!


----------



## Cams

Last few days


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Last few days
> 
> View attachment 4880691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880694


Girl, how do you improve on perfection????    
You always look fabulous in everything!


----------



## fendifemale

Christofle said:


> Have yourself a fantastic weekend!





RT1 said:


> You look beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Girl, how do you improve on perfection????
> You always look fabulous in everything!


Thank you beautiful friend  you too kind


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Last few days
> 
> View attachment 4880691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880694



The fact that you matched your tumbler to your outfit is quite impressive! It is all about the details.


----------



## awayfromblue

Dress: Kmart $1 opshop find
Scarf: Alexander McQueen
Shoes: Novo
Bag: Balenciaga work


----------



## fendifemale

qwerty234 said:


> Dress: Kmart $1 opshop find
> Scarf: Alexander McQueen
> Shoes: Novo
> Bag: Balenciaga work


Oh how I miss Kmart.


----------



## awayfromblue

It's still going strong here in Australia! It's taking over failed Target stores in fact  While the have the names in common our stores seem completely different from the US ones.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> The fact that you matched your tumbler to your outfit is quite impressive! It is all about the details.


Thank you Christofle, I guess I just wanted to go out of the house and wanted that good cup of coffee lol after being locked for weeks lol


----------



## JenJBS

Dress: Eileen Fisher
Jacket: White House Black Market
Shoes: Charles David


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4882689


Beautifully dressed, as always!   
Your smile brightens every picture you take.


----------



## gps27

Ootd for a day at home 
Top - new look 
Shorts - Walmart 
Shoes - tory burch of course


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Beautifully dressed, as always!
> Your smile brightens every picture you take.


Thank you, you are too kind to me


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday!

I don’t usually wear denim but I’m making an exception for these limited edition MMX. Love the hand stitched detailing. 

Venti top and Ecco biom trail shoes.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Dress: Eileen Fisher
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Shoes: Charles David
> 
> View attachment 4882030


I love that jacket!!!


----------



## Antonia

I have a few days to catch up on!   Sunday,  Monday and Tuesday


----------



## RT1

Antonia, All are beautiful, but today’s outfit really ROCKS!!!
Gorgeous lady, for sure!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I have a few days to catch up on!   Sunday,  Monday and Tuesday
> View attachment 4883700
> View attachment 4883697
> View attachment 4883698



Your top from Monday looks so cozy and has a really nice knit/texture.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> All are beautiful, but today’s outfit really ROCKS!!!
> Gorgeous lady, for sure!!!


Thank you so much @RT1 !  BTW, I love your new avatar!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Your top from Monday looks so cozy and has a really nice knit/texture.


Thank you @Christofle !  OMG it is super soft and cozy!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD
olive turtleneck - Vince
belt - J. Crew
black coated jeans - AG "Wyatt"
brown heels - Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love that jacket!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> olive turtleneck - Vince
> belt - J. Crew
> black coated jeans - AG "Wyatt"
> brown heels - Salvatore Ferragamo
> View attachment 4883723


Love the coated jeans!  I just bought a pair myself (Good American).


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> olive turtleneck - Vince
> belt - J. Crew
> black coated jeans - AG "Wyatt"
> brown heels - Salvatore Ferragamo
> View attachment 4883723


Always looking great!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> Always looking great!


Thanks RT! You're always so encouraging!


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Dreary Rainy Wednesday
cashmere open sweater & necklace - Aqua (Bloomingdale's)
purple shirt - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
ponte pants - J. Crew
block heels - Roger Vivier (perfect shoes for today! Rubber (not leather) soles for the wet pavement, block heel, almond toe)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Dreary Rainy Wednesday
> cashmere open sweater & necklace - Aqua (Bloomingdale's)
> purple shirt - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> block heels - Roger Vivier (perfect shoes for today! Rubber (not leather) soles for the wet pavement, block heel, almond toe)
> View attachment 4884573
> 
> View attachment 4884574


You have an amazing shoe collection @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> View attachment 4884569





BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Dreary Rainy Wednesday
> cashmere open sweater & necklace - Aqua (Bloomingdale's)
> purple shirt - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> block heels - Roger Vivier (perfect shoes for today! Rubber (not leather) soles for the wet pavement, block heel, almond toe)
> View attachment 4884573
> 
> View attachment 4884574



You two never look short of phenomenal.     
Always dressed to perfection.   

You both have such a sense of fashion, period.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You two never look short of phenomenal.
> Always dressed to perfection.
> 
> You both have such a sense of fashion, period.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> View attachment 4884569



Love that shirt!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Dreary Rainy Wednesday
> cashmere open sweater & necklace - Aqua (Bloomingdale's)
> purple shirt - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> block heels - Roger Vivier (perfect shoes for today! Rubber (not leather) soles for the wet pavement, block heel, almond toe)
> View attachment 4884573
> 
> View attachment 4884574



Love the black, with a splash of bright pink!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love that shirt!


Thanks @JenJBS


----------



## Christofle

Gross rainy day outside but the work week is nearly over! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## gps27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> olive turtleneck - Vince
> belt - J. Crew
> black coated jeans - AG "Wyatt"
> brown heels - Salvatore Ferragamo
> View attachment 4883723


Love it


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> I don’t usually wear denim but I’m making an exception for these limited edition MMX. Love the hand stitched detailing.
> 
> Venti top and Ecco biom trail shoes.
> 
> View attachment 4883688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883689


You look great as always


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I have a few days to catch up on!   Sunday,  Monday and Tuesday
> View attachment 4883700
> View attachment 4883697
> View attachment 4883698


Beautiful Antonia


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Dreary Rainy Wednesday
> cashmere open sweater & necklace - Aqua (Bloomingdale's)
> purple shirt - ADAM (Adam Lippes)
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> block heels - Roger Vivier (perfect shoes for today! Rubber (not leather) soles for the wet pavement, block heel, almond toe)
> View attachment 4884573
> 
> View attachment 4884574


Love this look


----------



## Cams

Today only left the house to go to the supermarket lol


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Beautiful Antonia


Thank you @Cams !!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today only left the house to go to the supermarket lol





Cams said:


> You look great as always



Thanks Cams! Hope you enjoyed your outing to the supermarket.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

So excited to wear my own hand knit top that I’m trying diff styles with it  
Top: Handmade by me
Skirt - Liz Lisa
Jeans/ Bershka
Shoes: valentino 
bag: Chanel  
Blessed week beautiful ppl


----------



## Christofle

A bit chilly today so cashmere pants it is!

Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## Antonia

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So excited to wear my own hand knit top that I’m trying diff styles with it
> Top: Handmade by me
> Skirt - Liz Lisa
> Jeans/ Bershka
> Shoes: valentino
> bag: Chanel
> Blessed week beautiful ppl


That's adorable!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> A bit chilly today so cashmere pants it is!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4885621


I didn't know they made cashmere PANTS-nice.  I really like that shirt!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd 
J.crew tweed jacket with sequin collar 
Current Air dress
Vince Camuto boots 
Michelle Vale cross body bag


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I didn't know they made cashmere PANTS-nice.  I really like that shirt!!



MMX has cashmere, wool, silk, linen, hemp, marijuana and cotton pants. There’s even a pure silk winter weight pant (560gram)!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> MMX has cashmere, wool, silk, linen, hemp, marijuana and cotton pants. There’s even a pure silk winter weight pant (560gram)!!!


OMG, marijuana pants?? Do they have magical powers?   And if you get sick of them, I suppose you can smoke them? LOL!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> OMG, marijuana pants?? Do they have magical powers?   And if you get sick of them, I suppose you can smoke them? LOL!



No clue! Can’t say that I’ve tried.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> J.crew tweed jacket with sequin collar
> Current Air dress
> Vince Camuto boots
> Michelle Vale cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885643


From Scottish Highlands to TPF we present Antonia the newest member of the Outlander cast.

I really love this look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday and gonna be 85 degrees for one day, then temps plummet tomorrow. Cat photobomb!
blouse - LOFT (tucked in, tucked out)
ribbed skirt - Vince
sock booties - Stuart Weitzman


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> J.crew tweed jacket with sequin collar
> Current Air dress
> Vince Camuto boots
> Michelle Vale cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885643


Gorgeous!!!
Love everything here, especially your shoes and bag!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday and gonna be 85 degrees for one day, then temps plummet tomorrow. Cat photobomb!
> blouse - LOFT (tucked in, tucked out)
> ribbed skirt - Vince
> sock booties - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4885717
> View attachment 4885718


Beautiful...and that smile always looks perfect!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> From Scottish Highlands to TPF we present Antonia the newest member of the Outlander cast.
> 
> I really love this look!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> Love everything here, especially your shoes and bag!


Thank you!  I never heard of the handbag brand before but they must not be in business anymore because I couldn't find anything current.  It's very well made and made in NY!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday and gonna be 85 degrees for one day, then temps plummet tomorrow. Cat photobomb!
> blouse - LOFT (tucked in, tucked out)
> ribbed skirt - Vince
> sock booties - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4885717
> View attachment 4885718


Love this look....I think I like the top untucked because it has that pretty hem!  Those boots are killer!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  I never heard of the handbag brand before but they must not be in business anymore because I couldn't find anything current.  It's very well made and made in NY!!


It looks so well made and gorgeous with your outfit.
You always ROCK, girl!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> MMX has cashmere, wool, silk, linen, hemp, marijuana and cotton pants. There’s even a pure silk winter weight pant (560gram)!!!


By the way, the silk winter weight pant sounds really nice!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> By the way, the silk winter weight pant sounds really nice!



The bottoms need to be tailored and due to covid that isn’t exactly a priority right now. :/


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> J.crew tweed jacket with sequin collar
> Current Air dress
> Vince Camuto boots
> Michelle Vale cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885643


Love the jacket!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thursday ootd
> J.crew tweed jacket with sequin collar
> Current Air dress
> Vince Camuto boots
> Michelle Vale cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885643


THAT's how you wear a blazer with a dress - stunning!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the jacket!





BalenciagaKitte said:


> THAT's how you wear a blazer with a dress - stunning!



Awww, thank you so much!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay!
blazer - Rick Owens
lavender bodysuit - Free People
olive pants - AG "Wyatt"
wedge heels - Christian Louboutin


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay!
> blazer - Rick Owens
> lavender bodysuit - Free People
> olive pants - AG "Wyatt"
> wedge heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4886596
> View attachment 4886597


Lovely outfit.
The lavender and gray together make a stunning contrast.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay!
> blazer - Rick Owens
> lavender bodysuit - Free People
> olive pants - AG "Wyatt"
> wedge heels - Christian Louboutin
> View attachment 4886596
> View attachment 4886597


I love lavender...it's had a big comeback this season!!  And let's talk about that amazing Rick Owens jacket!!


----------



## RT1

Anxiously awaiting yours, Antonia!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Fri-yay ootd 
Vintage Havana sweater
Vintage Levi's jeans 
Ferragamo shoes 
Rebecca Minkoff Matinee


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love lavender...it's had a big comeback this season!!  And let's talk about that amazing Rick Owens jacket!!


Well it's from TheRealReal if you hadn't guessed....


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Well it's from TheRealReal if you hadn't guessed....


I feel like I'm buying something new from them weekly!   Eek!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia, beautiful, as always.   
That cuff bracelet ROCKS!     

Look at it this way..."you're stimulating the economy!"


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Antonia, beautiful, as always.
> That cuff bracelet ROCKS!
> 
> Look at it this way..."you're stimulating the economy!"


That's what I try to tell myself....lol!!  
Thanks on the bracelet compliment...it's one of my faves!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday OOTD casual
sweatsuit - Vince
jacket - Helmut Lang
boots - Timberland
cap - Bridges (Death Stranding)a


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday OOTD casual
> sweatsuit - Vince
> jacket - Helmut Lang
> boots - Timberland
> cap - Bridges (Death Stranding)a
> View attachment 4887560



 one of the greatest outfits you have ever shown here ! Imo


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Pollie-Jean said:


> one of the greatest outfits you have ever shown here ! Imo


Wow thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Dress: Banana Republic
Velvet Jacket: Eileen Fisher
Heels: Charles David


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Dress: Banana Republic
> Velvet Jacket: Eileen Fisher
> Heels: Charles David
> 
> View attachment 4888777


Love that velvet jacket!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that velvet jacket!



Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD in orange and grey/black
cardigan - Jones New York
tee - Vince
belt - Etsy
jeans - Mother
shoes - Converse


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone! Have a great start to your week!

Green cord pants and multi coloured shirt today.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Have a great start to your week!
> 
> Green cord pants and multi coloured shirt today.
> 
> View attachment 4889344
> View attachment 4889345


You seriously have the best shirts!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> You seriously have the best shirts!!



Thanks Antonia!!!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd is:
Sweater by Promesa from local boutique 
Jeans are Citizens of Humanity 
Belt is Gucci


----------



## Christofle

Grewt


Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is:
> Sweater by Promesa from local boutique
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity
> Belt is Gucci
> View attachment 4889390


 
What a comfy looking sweater!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Grewt
> 
> 
> What a comfy looking sweater!


It is!!  Perfect weight for this time of year.


----------



## RT1

Antonia, Those jeans are fantastic.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Antonia, Those jeans are fantastic.


Thanks....I think they're cool myself-got 'em from The Real Real for around $50!  Citizens jeans are one of my favorite brands (the new ones that are a high rise).


----------



## RT1

You must be a Real Real regular and a preferred customer by now!!!


----------



## Christofle

RT1 said:


> You must be a Real Real regular and a preferred customer by now!!!



One could even say a real good customer.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You must be a Real Real regular and a preferred customer by now!!!


I'm afraid so!!


----------



## Nhare

Antonia said:


> Today it's a no label dress, belt and boots with an Hermes cuff and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868866


Cute outfit! I like your belt, it looks great with many of your outfits. I also have that CDC cuff and never wear it, but you wear it well.  Makes me want to wear mine.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone.
It’s a cold one today. 

Sunnies LV
Jacket RootsxPendleton
Pants MMX
Shoes Roots 
Scarf Coach 1941


----------



## jeans&heels

---


----------



## jeans&heels

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So excited to wear my own hand knit top that I’m trying diff styles with it
> Top: Handmade by me
> Skirt - Liz Lisa
> Jeans/ Bershka
> Shoes: valentino
> bag: Chanel
> Blessed week beautiful ppl



Love how you wear the shoes over your jeans


----------



## Antonia

Nhare said:


> Cute outfit! I like your belt, it looks great with many of your outfits. I also have that CDC cuff and never wear it, but you wear it well.  Makes me want to wear mine.


You should wear it....it definitely jazzes up any outfit!!  I bought both of mine through Anns Fab Finds...I have to get my cost per wear in!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone.
> It’s a cold one today.
> 
> Sunnies LV
> Jacket RootsxPendleton
> Pants MMX
> Shoes Roots
> Scarf Coach 1941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890161


That's a cool looking jacket and I love the scarf too!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday #ootd 
Vici Dolls peplum top, Good American jeans,  Frye booties,  and Rebecca Minkoff Roadie cross body bag.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> That's a cool looking jacket and I love the scarf too!



Thanks!!! The scarf is super soft and cozy; it’s like carrying around a throw.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Tuesday #ootd
> Vici Dolls peplum top, Good American jeans,  Frye booties,  and Rebecca Minkoff Roadie cross body bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890190



Lovely flower print peplum top! I like how it softens the look of the studded RM. Floral rocker if you wish.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Lovely flower print peplum top! I like how it softens the look of the studded RM. Floral rocker if you wish.


Thank you! Yes, I agree.  I wish I could find more of these exact tops in different prints because I love the placement of the ruching along the upper bodice and not just he waist.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone.
> It’s a cold one today.
> 
> Sunnies LV
> Jacket RootsxPendleton
> Pants MMX
> Shoes Roots
> Scarf Coach 1941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890161


You always pair joggers with your shoes/boots so perfectly!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday rain and dark outside but this is the outfit!
black blazer - Calvin Klein
white button-up - Everlane
rust skirt - Theory
boots - Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday rain and dark outside but this is the outfit!
> black blazer - Calvin Klein
> white button-up - Everlane
> rust skirt - Theory
> boots - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4890247
> 
> View attachment 4890246



That rust coloured skirt is the perfect fall look with those suede boots!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday rain and dark outside but this is the outfit!
> black blazer - Calvin Klein
> white button-up - Everlane
> rust skirt - Theory
> boots - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4890247
> 
> View attachment 4890246


OMG, I love this skirt!!! Great pop of color!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone!




	

		
			
		

		
	
Wearing my snowflake pants today since it is snowing outside. Gotta match the weather. 

Added a closer look of the cute jacquard snowflakes.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4891025
> View attachment 4891026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my snowflake pants today since it is snowing outside. Gotta match the weather.
> 
> Added a closer look at the cute jacquard snowflakes.


SNOW??? Eek!! Your outfit looks great...love all the small details that you highlight.


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd:  Sweater by & Other Stories, Jeans by Nobody Denim, Boots by Coach, Belt is Gucci, and t-shirt is courtesy of @BalenciagaKitte !!    (Thank you again!!)


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> SNOW??? Eek!! Your outfit looks great...love all the small details that you highlight.


No accumulation yet so it just feels like an ominous omen of things to come. 

I was hoping people enjoyed the little details as much as I do.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> No accumulation yet so it just feels like an ominous omen of things to come.
> 
> I was hoping people enjoyed the little details as much as I do.


Yes, because without the close up pics, we can't appreciate those amazing details!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:  Sweater by & Other Stories, Jeans by Nobody Denim, Boots by Coach, Belt is Gucci, and t-shirt is courtesy of @BalenciagaKitte !!    (Thank you again!!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891058



That’s such a cool t-shirt!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> That’s such a cool t-shirt!!!!


Thanks, I think so too!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:  Sweater by & Other Stories, Jeans by Nobody Denim, Boots by Coach, Belt is Gucci, and t-shirt is courtesy of @BalenciagaKitte !!    (Thank you again!!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891058


Looks fantastic on you! Great outfit!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Looks fantastic on you! Great outfit!


Thank YOU!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> No accumulation yet so it just feels like an ominous omen of things to come.
> 
> I was hoping people enjoyed the little details as much as I do.



Love the details you post. And those snowflakes are great!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd:  Sweater by & Other Stories, Jeans by Nobody Denim, Boots by Coach, Belt is Gucci, and t-shirt is courtesy of @BalenciagaKitte !!    (Thank you again!!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891058


Antonia, That T-Shirt ROCKS!!!     
You always look amazing!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Antonia, That T-Shirt ROCKS!!!
> You always look amazing!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Love the details you post. And those snowflakes are great!



Speaking of details, I feel like you all might appreciate this one.

The interior lining of this wool pant is so beautiful that I had to post it here.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Speaking of details, I feel like you all might appreciate this one.
> 
> The interior lining of this wool pant is so beautiful that I had to post it here.
> 
> View attachment 4891220


Does that mean  you can wear them inside out??    That's too nice to not show off!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Does that mean  you can wear them inside out??    That's to nice to now show off!!



It makes ironing more fun... something to look at while doing the most boring chore. 

Hidden details can be fun too! Like Roberto coin with the hidden ruby.


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Tuesday #ootd
> Vici Dolls peplum top, Good American jeans,  Frye booties,  and Rebecca Minkoff Roadie cross body bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890190


I just learned about Vici. I'm ordering some boots from them now. How do you like their apparel?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
orange blazer - Jones New York
tee - Theory
pants - AG
boots - Donald J. Pilner
necklaces - Aqua and Etsy


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> orange blazer - Jones New York
> tee - Theory
> pants - AG
> boots - Donald J. Pilner
> necklaces - Aqua and Etsy
> View attachment 4891577
> View attachment 4891578



Your hammered gold medallion and burnt orange blazer are outstanding.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## RT1

Christofle said:


> Your hammered gold medallion and burnt orange blazer are outstanding.


This is quite the truth.
Have to add "your smile" as it always add too the beauty of your outfits!


----------



## fendifemale

Just simple today.
	

		
			
		

		
	



GAP
Lee curvy fit
Vince Camuto


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> orange blazer - Jones New York
> tee - Theory
> pants - AG
> boots - Donald J. Pilner
> necklaces - Aqua and Etsy
> View attachment 4891577
> View attachment 4891578


Love that orange blazer! You look like the perfect Fall color combo!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD burgundy, bright pink & dusty pink
argyle sweater - J. Crew
pants - Theory
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I just learned about Vici. I'm ordering some boots from them now. How do you like their apparel?


Hi!!!  I love them....I have 3 more things coming from them.  A mint green sherpa coat,  and two blouses!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD burgundy, bright pink & dusty pink
> argyle sweater - J. Crew
> pants - Theory
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4892663


Loving the argyle sweater!!!!


----------



## Antonia

I just realized I forgot to post yesterday so this is both days


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> I just realized I forgot to post yesterday so this is both days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893003
> View attachment 4893004


Your outfit for Friday totally ROCKS!
Gorgeous in every way.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Your outfit for Friday totally ROCKS!
> Gorgeous in every way.


Thank you my friend!!   Happy weekend!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Hi!!!  I love them....I have 3 more things coming from them.  A mint green sherpa coat,  and two blouses!


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Can't wait to see them.


Me too!  Post wearing your new boots when you can.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Can't wait to see them.


This blouse just arrived today! Here is the link... https://www.vicicollection.com/products/mell-metallic-peplum-blouse It was sold out but I put my name on the waitlist. Maybe I'll wear it next week!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD
The Child leather earrings - Etsy
denim dress - Asos
tights - Donna Karan
skull flats - Loeffler Randall


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> A bit chilly today so cashmere pants it is!
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4885621


I like you’re shoes


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday and gonna be 85 degrees for one day, then temps plummet tomorrow. Cat photobomb!
> blouse - LOFT (tucked in, tucked out)
> ribbed skirt - Vince
> sock booties - Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 4885717
> View attachment 4885718


Love this look stunning


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is:
> Sweater by Promesa from local boutique
> Jeans are Citizens of Humanity
> Belt is Gucci
> View attachment 4889390


Antonia I love this look


----------



## Cams

Last night at the charity Boobalicious ball at the event and before leaving home.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> The Child leather earrings - Etsy
> denim dress - Asos
> tights - Donna Karan
> skull flats - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4893708


I love it


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> This blouse just arrived today! Here is the link... https://www.vicicollection.com/products/mell-metallic-peplum-blouse It was sold out but I put my name on the waitlist. Maybe I'll wear it next week!
> View attachment 4893571


This is gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Last night at the charity Boobalicious ball at the event and before leaving home.


So very pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia I love this look


Thanks @Cams


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Last night at the charity Boobalicious ball at the event and before leaving home.


Wow..... Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thanks @fendifemale !!  It looks just as nice in person, so happy with it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Halloween! It's another Sweatsuit Saturday!
coat - Burberry
sweatshirt - Everlane
sweatpants - Splendid
cap - Halogen
sneakers - Nike Court Blanc
sticker - Local Government Office


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> So very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Wow..... Gorgeous!!!


Thank you Antonia


----------



## lakeshow

fendifemale said:


> I just learned about Vici. I'm ordering some boots from them now. How do you like their apparel?



I have a sweat suit from Vici that has been my favourite quarantine purchase! Not the world’s greatest quality, but so comfy and looks good. Also bought some summer tops I was happy with However I’m tall and my complaint is that their sizing runs small.


----------



## lakeshow




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD: Eileen Fisher purple vest, Banana Republic light grey sweater, Mother jeans, Stuart Weitzman light grey ankle boots.
Here is a joke for all of you... What do you call an alligator wearing a vest?


....an investigator!


----------



## JenJBS

lakeshow said:


> I have a sweat suit from Vici that has been my favourite quarantine purchase! Not the world’s greatest quality, but so comfy and looks good. Also bought some summer tops I was happy with However I’m tall and my complaint is that their sizing runs small.



As someone who is Petite, that 'sizes run small' sounds promising! I'll have to check them out. Especially when described as 'so comfy'!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD: Eileen Fisher purple vest, Banana Republic light grey sweater, Mother jeans, Stuart Weitzman light grey ankle boots.
> Here is a joke for all of you... What do you call an alligator wearing a vest?
> View attachment 4895056
> 
> ....an investigator!


LOL, cute joke!!!  Love the jeans and shoes!!


----------



## IntheOcean

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4895055


Love your outfit!   And that Valentino bag is just plain gorgeous.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> The Child leather earrings - Etsy
> denim dress - Asos
> tights - Donna Karan
> skull flats - Loeffler Randall
> View attachment 4893708


Love this outfit!


----------



## fendifemale

lakeshow said:


> I have a sweat suit from Vici that has been my favourite quarantine purchase! Not the world’s greatest quality, but so comfy and looks good. Also bought some summer tops I was happy with However I’m tall and my complaint is that their sizing runs small.


Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Cams

Today casual.


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Today casual.


Just gorgeous, as always!
You take wonderful pictures of your beautiful outfits!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd , Zara sweater,  Rebecca Minkoff faux leather pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd , Zara sweater,  Rebecca Minkoff faux leather pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895972


Perfection!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd , Zara sweater,  Rebecca Minkoff faux leather pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895972


Beautiful, as always!    
What's your scarf look like?


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Beautiful, as always!
> What's your scarf look like?


Thanks!


----------



## RT1

Beautiful scarf.   
Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Just gorgeous, as always!
> You take wonderful pictures of your beautiful outfits!


Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday a little late


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday a little late
> View attachment 4896373


You look great in your multi colored outfits AND you look great in a black monochromatic outfit!


----------



## Cams

Today Melbourne cup


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday
new purple sweater - Acne Studios
black bodysuit - n: philanthropy
pants - Chloé
heels - Via Spiga


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> You look great in your multi colored outfits AND you look great in a black monochromatic outfit!


Aw thanks BeachBagGal!!!


----------



## RT1

@BalenciagaKitte, you look great in both your Monday and Tuesday outfits.    
That smile always looks so good on you.


----------



## Antonia

Election day ootd


----------



## RT1

Another home run, Antonia.     
Your boots are really cute, but what bag today?


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Election day ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896831


Love the boots!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Another home run, Antonia.
> Your boots are really cute, but what bag today?


LOL-I'm still using my RM Nikki today (posted it yesterday).


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> LOL-I'm still using my RM Nikki today (posted it yesterday).


----------



## Cams

Today, my normal self lol. No make up apart from a lipstick


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today, my normal self lol. No make up apart from a lipstick


You look amazing and so lucky that you don't need makeup!!


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd,  Vici Collection sherpa coat and peplum top, Good American jeans,  Zara belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday featuring a brown cashmere vest
vest - Bloomingdale's
dress - Calvin Klein
heels - Ferragamo


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Wednesday ootd,  Vici Collection sherpa coat and peplum top, Good American jeans,  Zara belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897580





BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday featuring a brown cashmere vest
> vest - Bloomingdale's
> dress - Calvin Klein
> heels - Ferragamo
> View attachment 4897638



Both of you always look fantastic, and today is no exception.  
Always love seeing what cute outfits you both pick to wear.


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Today, my normal self lol. No make up apart from a lipstick


Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Both of you always look fantastic, and today is no exception.
> Always love seeing what cute outfits you both pick to wear.


Thank you!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Antonia it’s your fault I bought a Gucci belt today! I wish I had your figure to cinch with it but at least I will have a cool buckle.


----------



## Antonia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Antonia it’s your fault I bought a Gucci belt today! I wish I had your figure to cinch with it but at least I will have a cool buckle.


Oh congrats...that's awesome!  Thank you!   You won't regre it...you will get so much use out of it so the cost per wear will work out in your favor. I bought mine large enough so that I can wear it a little lower with a pair of jeans, or smaller at the waist. I feel as though a belt completes an outfit, it really pulls the look together. I wear them almost all the time!! Congrats again!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Why thank you miss lovely!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is the one I got because I am a bit “extra”.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I’m thinking about buying this one too so I have a black and a brown.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You look amazing and so lucky that you don't need makeup!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Totally gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today casual


----------



## Antonia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’m thinking about buying this one too so I have a black and a brown.


Why not???


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898282



Love your shoes Antonia! What a lovely colour!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today casual



Cams those matching leopard print shoes and pants are so cute!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Love your shoes Antonia! What a lovely colour!!!!


Thank you @Christofle !!  They're Aquatalia...I get compliments every time I wear them.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday
sweater - Jones New York
skirt - J. Crew
heels - Ann Taylor
brooch - Etsy


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> sweater - Jones New York
> skirt - J. Crew
> heels - Ann Taylor
> brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4898326


Love this whole outfit, especially that green skirt!!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> sweater - Jones New York
> skirt - J. Crew
> heels - Ann Taylor
> brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4898326



Love your brooch and shoes! They add so much personality and pizzaz to what would otherwise be a very classic outfit.


----------



## RT1

Christofle said:


> Love your brooch and shoes! They add so much personality and pizzaz to what would otherwise be a very classic outfit.


I totally agree with this post.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> sweater - Jones New York
> skirt - J. Crew
> heels - Ann Taylor
> brooch - Etsy
> View attachment 4898326


Cute shoes! Loving a little animal print for a pop!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Cams those matching leopard print shoes and pants are so cute!!!


Thank you Christofle


----------



## Cams

Just picked son at school haven’t been doing much lol too much partying so recovering lol


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

A family member brought her lovely french kangaroo over (Obviously adhering to social distancing rules ...) for some winter prep. (Checking battery, silicone spray for door & window (rubber) seals (so they don't stick together at subzero (°C) temperatures, adding anti freeze, (...) & a complimentary disinfection of all the parts frequently touched, outside and inside ... Perfect time to "show" my typical work outfit. 


Overall by Marc & Mark professional work wear for big guys
T-Shirt by Engelbert Strauss professional work wear (10 bucks, cotton shirt - I have a gazillion of these in different colors ...)
Cap by Klein Tools
Sunnies (OSHA/ANSI compliant) by Snap-On/UVEX
Shoes by Brütting "Made in Germany"
Bracelet by Louis Vuitton






Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top: Zara
Bottom: Korean branding
Shoes: House of Avenues 
Bag: Chanel
Didnt have the mood to dress up but randomly everything matches pink and white


----------



## IntheOcean

O


Antonia said:


> Election day ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896831


OMG, the coat is superb!    Love the boots, too!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> O
> 
> OMG, the coat is superb!    Love the boots, too!


Thank you @IntheOcean !  It's a vintage Burberry....it had old leather worn out buttons and I found some metal Burberry buttons on eBay and had my mom who is a seamstress switch them out...makes the coat a little more 'modern'.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thank you @IntheOcean !  It's a vintage Burberry....it had old leather worn out buttons and I found some metal Burberry buttons on eBay and had my mom who is a seamstress switch them out...makes the coat a little more 'modern'.


I didn't even realize it was vintage just by looking at the picture. Timeless piece!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> I didn't even realize it was vintage just by looking at the picture. Timeless piece!


Thank you!  Yes, I would guess it's from the 80's...it's marked a size 6 but fit's much larger.  I can actually wear a thick heavy sweater and still be comfortable wearing it.  I saw this at a local consignment store for around $350-which is a steal!  It has the zip away plaid lining that adds more warmth.  I fell in love with the dark green color....perfect neutral.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay
sweater - Vince
ponte pants - J. Crew
belt - Etsy
heels - Ferragamo


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> sweater - Vince
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> belt - Etsy
> heels - Ferragamo
> View attachment 4899624


Love the look of some sass!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the look of some sass!


Thanks BeachBagGal, and I forgot my earrings are "The Child" from the Mandalorian!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks BeachBagGal, and I forgot my earrings are "The Child" from the Mandalorian!
> View attachment 4899712


So cute!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> sweater - Vince
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> belt - Etsy
> heels - Ferragamo
> View attachment 4899624


This is such a killer sexy look...I love everything!!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> sweater - Vince
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> belt - Etsy
> heels - Ferragamo
> View attachment 4899624


You look like a rock star!


----------



## RT1

avcbob said:


> You look like a rock star!


She really does!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Purse: Alexander Wang
Sweater: Loft
Leggings: local store
Boots: Diba

So happy it's fall boot wearing weather!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Alexander Wang
> Sweater: Loft
> Leggings: local store
> Boots: Diba
> 
> So happy it's fall boot wearing weather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4900083
> View attachment 4900084


Me too! I am a sweater & boots girl.

Love your boots!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Me too! I am a sweater & boots girl.
> 
> Love your boots!



Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sweatsuit Saturday! one sweatsuit, 2 outfits!
hoodie & sweatpants - Splendid
sneakers - Ecco
booties - Stuart Weitzman
jean jacket - DKNY Jeans
necklace - Aqua


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sweatsuit Saturday! one sweatsuit, 2 outfits!
> hoodie & sweatpants - Splendid
> sneakers - Ecco
> booties - Stuart Weitzman
> jean jacket - DKNY Jeans
> necklace - Aqua
> View attachment 4900438
> View attachment 4900440
> View attachment 4900441


Nearly shoe twins! I have the men's version of those ecco but in brown, they are super comfy!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Wearing pink hair brings memories of my holiday trip to my dream country- US last year! Memories! 
Dress: Pomelo x Barbie 
shoes: House of Avenue x Barbie
bag: Chanel


----------



## Christofle

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wearing pink hair brings memories of my holiday trip to my dream country- US last year! Memories!
> Dress: Pomelo x Barbie
> shoes: House of Avenue x Barbie
> bag: Chanel


So much pink! What a cheery outfit to wear and even better that it brings up happy memories.

Enjoy the remainder of your weekend!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Purse: Alexander Wang
> Sweater: Loft
> Leggings: local store
> Boots: Diba
> 
> So happy it's fall boot wearing weather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4900083
> View attachment 4900084


Ohhh, love those boots!!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sweatsuit Saturday! one sweatsuit, 2 outfits!
> hoodie & sweatpants - Splendid
> sneakers - Ecco
> booties - Stuart Weitzman
> jean jacket - DKNY Jeans
> necklace - Aqua
> View attachment 4900438
> View attachment 4900440
> View attachment 4900441


It's official...I want to raid your shoe closest!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, love those boots!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Christofle said:


> So much pink! What a cheery outfit to wear and even better that it brings up happy memories.
> 
> Enjoy the remainder of your weekend!


Thank you! Yeah it is! Brings out the best! 
You too blessed weekend!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> sweater - Vince
> ponte pants - J. Crew
> belt - Etsy
> heels - Ferragamo
> View attachment 4899624


You look great  love it


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Lovely shoes Cams and a very nice pairing with the red scarf! Have a great start to your week!


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd is Zara sweater,  Yohji Yamamoto skirt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is Zara sweater,  Yohji Yamamoto skirt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901414


That Yamamoto piece is fab!!!! Love the side buckle detail and the depth of the pleats.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> That Yamamoto piece is fab!!!! Love the side buckle detail and the depth of the pleats.


Thank you!!  It's definitely a special piece I treasure in my closet!  (PS: Got it from The Real Real about a year ago)


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is Zara sweater,  Yohji Yamamoto skirt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901414


Those are really lovely shoes!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Those are really lovely shoes!


Thank you @IntheOcean !  I wear them so often that everyone must think I only have one pair of shoes-lol!  I gravitate to wearing these mostly because they're comfortable and because there is a zipper in the back so you slide your feet in rather than buckle them.  I fumble with buckles when I'm rushing around in the morning-lol!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thank you @IntheOcean !  I wear them so often that everyone must think I only have one pair of shoes-lol!  I gravitate to wearing these mostly because they're comfortable and because there is a zipper in the back so you slide your feet in rather than buckle them.  I fumble with buckles when I'm rushing around in the morning-lol!


Oh yes, having a zipper makes it so much better! I definitely appreciate it when things are not only fashionable but also functional and as much hassle-free as possible.


----------



## gps27

Outfit of the day for my first day working at my new job
Also would like to here some womens opinions on me wearing womens clothing as a man


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is Zara sweater,  Yohji Yamamoto skirt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rebecca Minkoff vintage Mab satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901414


Love this top with the skirt!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gps27 said:


> Outfit of the day for my first day working at my new job
> Also would like to here some womens opinions on me wearing womens clothing as a man


You look great!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this top with the skirt!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

gps27 said:


> Outfit of the day for my first day working at my new job
> Also would like to here some womens opinions on me wearing womens clothing as a man


I love how you posed in front of your favorite store!!  You have to do what makes YOU happy....it should not matter what anyone else thinks but it is nice that you can go out and not feel so judged these days!!!  A lot has changed in the last few years!   You look great!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> I love how you posed in front of your favorite store!!  You have to do what makes YOU happy....it should not matter what anyone else thinks but it is nice that you can go out and not feel so judged these days!!!  A lot has changed in the last few years!   You look great!


Totally agree!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday
faux leather top - Cabi
skirt - Ann Taylor
heels - Christian Louboutin
bag - Balenciaga (full disclosure: bag Photoshopped in from one of my other shots)


----------



## JenJBS

gps27 said:


> Outfit of the day for my first day working at my new job
> Also would like to here some womens opinions on me wearing womens clothing as a man



Congratulations on your new job!    Hope your first day went well.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> A family member brought her lovely french kangaroo over (Obviously adhering to social distancing rules ...) for some winter prep. (Checking battery, silicone spray for door & window (rubber) seals (so they don't stick together at subzero (°C) temperatures, adding anti freeze, (...) & a complimentary disinfection of all the parts frequently touched, outside and inside ... Perfect time to "show" my typical work outfit.
> 
> 
> Overall by Marc & Mark professional work wear for big guys
> T-Shirt by Engelbert Strauss professional work wear (10 bucks, cotton shirt - I have a gazillion of these in different colors ...)
> Cap by Klein Tools
> Sunnies (OSHA/ANSI compliant) by Snap-On/UVEX
> Shoes by Brütting "Made in Germany"
> Bracelet by Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899086
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I love the fact you know how to dress for the- any -occasion and that you've added a touch of designer flare to it all. Looking awesome, Oliver


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Lovely shoes Cams and a very nice pairing with the red scarf! Have a great start to your week!


Thank you Christofle same to you.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD featuring a secondhand leather blazer from Poshmark!
brown blazer - The Limited
dress- LOFT
heels - Manolo Blahnik
cat - Buttercup


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD featuring a secondhand leather blazer from Poshmark!
> brown blazer - The Limited
> dress- LOFT
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> cat - Buttercup


The pick stitch on your leather jacket is lovely!

Thanks for point out buttercup! I nearly missed her/him.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> The pick stitch on your leather jacket is lovely!
> 
> Thanks for point out buttercup! I nearly missed her/him.


Thanks! It's such a nice blazer for the price I paid. And Buttercup is very good at camoflaging herself!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD featuring a secondhand leather blazer from Poshmark!
> brown blazer - The Limited
> dress- LOFT
> heels - Manolo Blahnik
> cat - Buttercup
> View attachment 4902269


Love your Loft pleated dress!!  LOL, all I see are eyes in the background!!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Your Dior Mitzah (?) on your shirt is such nice detail, it adds a lot of pizzazz!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone !

Cargo pants and camo top today in case the pandemic goes apocalyptic.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday
blazer - Haider Ackermann
shirt - Banana Republic
skirt - Burberry
booties - Stuart Wetizman


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> blazer - Haider Ackermann
> shirt - Banana Republic
> skirt - Burberry
> booties - Stuart Wetizman
> View attachment 4902988



Are the pockets functional on the jacket? I’ve never seen a pleated pocket before, really neat detail!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Are the pockets functional on the jacket? I’ve never seen a pleated pocket before, really neat detail!


No they are just sewn to look like pockets!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd:   Theory jacket,  Ann Taylor blouse,  Zara belt,  Good American jeans,  Frye booties


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Your Dior Mitzah (?) on your shirt is such nice detail, it adds a lot of pizzazz!


Thank you Christofle it’s not Dior it’s LV lol.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


So elegant as always!!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Your pearl set is so pretty!

As @Antonia said above, what an elegant outfit!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> So elegant as always!!


Thank you beautiful friend.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Your pearl set is so pretty!
> 
> As @Antonia said above, what an elegant outfit!


Thank you Christofle.


----------



## Cams

Today a little cold here for me. Watching my son Skating


----------



## tsching_k

Cams said:


> Today a little cold here for me. Watching my son Skating


These shoes  love them!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today a little cold here for me. Watching my son Skating


Love the jeans!!  Boy the weather changes a lot where you are!  One day you look summery and the next winter!!


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Today a little cold here for me. Watching my son Skating


Beautiful, as always!
Cold day, huh?


----------



## Antonia

TGIF ootd:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday! I am having a Brunello Cucinelli moment (or month) without actually wearing any Brunello Cucinelli LOL


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> TGIF ootd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904455


Antonia, this is so pretty on you!
You always amaze me with your outfits!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday! I am having a Brunello Cucinelli moment (or month) without actually wearing any Brunello Cucinelli LOL
> View attachment 4904871
> View attachment 4904872


Beautiful outfit and picture here, my friend!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> Beautiful outfit and picture here, my friend!


Awww thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sweatsuit Saturday!
sweatshirt - Banana Republic
sweatpants - Abercrombie & Fitch
heels - Jimmy Choo


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Wow I never would pair sweats with heels but you look so boss ❤️


----------



## Antonia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Wow I never would pair sweats with heels but you look so boss ❤


That's what it's all about now....athleisure (sp?) dressed up a notch!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday! I am having a Brunello Cucinelli moment (or month) without actually wearing any Brunello Cucinelli LOL
> View attachment 4904871
> View attachment 4904872


I love this, especially the hat!!!  I wish I could pull off wearing a hat.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Antonia, this is so pretty on you!
> You always amaze me with your outfits!


Thank you!!  When will we see you post OOTD???


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sweatsuit Saturday!
> sweatshirt - Banana Republic
> sweatpants - Abercrombie & Fitch
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4905601


Wow you took sweats to the next level with those heels! Nice!!


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Beautiful, as always!
> Cold day, huh?


Lol yes for me. I love the heat I don’t know how I will survive in Canada lol


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday! I am having a Brunello Cucinelli moment (or month) without actually wearing any Brunello Cucinelli LOL
> View attachment 4904871
> View attachment 4904872


Love that hat. I would like a Nice hat


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Love the jeans!!  Boy the weather changes a lot where you are!  One day you look summery and the next winter!!


Yes that Austrália for you lol specially where I am at the moment.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> TGIF ootd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904455


Love this look and that Belt is top.


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Lol yes for me. I love the heat I don’t know how I will survive in Canada lol


Layer your clothes...that's about the only way you can beat the cold.


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sweatsuit Saturday!
> sweatshirt - Banana Republic
> sweatpants - Abercrombie & Fitch
> heels - Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 4905601


There was a time when heels didn't look right with any outfit that wasn't 'dressy' by whatever standards defined dressy.  These days my wife often wears heels with jeans and its a slick look.  Your sweat pants take it to yet another level, and you look great!  The color coordination is what really pulls it together.


----------



## Cams

At music lessons today


----------



## Antonia

Zara turtleneck,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 4907117


Love the leather pants!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the leather pants!!!


Thanks!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 4907117


I wondered where you were...LOL!   
I also love the leather pants...and your smile, of course!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone !!!



And here are some extra details:


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone !!!
> 
> View attachment 4907648
> 
> And here are some extra details:
> View attachment 4907651


Happy Tuesday!  Love the little details!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

RT1 said:


> I wondered where you were...LOL!
> I also love the leather pants...and your smile, of course!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907736



Love the details on your sweater!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907736


OK, you’re really rocking it with this outfit today!     
Love everything, including your LV!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Love the details on your sweater!


Thank you!!  I've been on the lookout for a heavy wool hand made fair isle sweater and this was one of the nicer ones I came across on Poshmark.  I wanted a cardigan...I feel like a cardi is more versatile than a sweater.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> OK, you’re really rocking it with this outfit today!
> Love everything, including your LV!


Thank you @RT1


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907736


Love the shoes!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the shoes!


Thank you!!   (they're See by Chloe-from The Real Real)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908136
> View attachment 4908135


Beautiful, as always!     
Those boots are too cool...love the colors!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908136
> View attachment 4908135


I'm really loving that green and black top (and the boots!!)


----------



## Cams

Monday Tuesday today my work outfit is boring I wear all black lol


----------



## RT1

Cams, you're still a real doll.
Love your outfits!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908136
> View attachment 4908135


Omg those boots are great and so is your top!! ❤️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg those boots are great and so is your top!! ❤


thanks to everyone for their encouragement! The top is from Target (Who What Wear) and the boots are ASOS.


----------



## Christofle

Last day of the work week!

Casual
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 look today!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Monday Tuesday today my work outfit is boring I wear all black lol



Cute suede jacket Cams! Looks great with your oxfords.


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

Antonia said:


> Zara turtleneck,  Ann Taylor faux leather cropped pants,  Kurt Geiger shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906715


Very smart outfit x


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908136
> View attachment 4908135


very nice style and love the boots x


----------



## Antonia

Sabrina Flowers said:


> Very smart outfit x


Thank you @Sabrina Flowers !


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd:   Chic Wish sweater,  Good American Jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD with and without coat. Also with and without cat (rear view)
J Crew cardigan, LOFT blouse, Joie pants, Bottega Veneta suede flats


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD with and without coat. Also with and without cat (rear view)
> J Crew cardigan, LOFT blouse, Joie pants, Bottega Veneta suede flats
> View attachment 4909070
> View attachment 4909071


I love 'with and without cat' LOL!   I love the belted sweater-I'm a big fan of this look!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> I love 'with and without cat' LOL!   I love the belted sweater-I'm a big fan of this look!!


I agree with Antonia completely!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD mixing up some recent secondhand purchases
cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
faux leather top - Cabi
skirt - Zara
tights - Donna Karan 
boots - old, unknown


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD mixing up some recent secondhand purchases
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
> faux leather top - Cabi
> skirt - Zara
> tights - Donna Karan
> boots - old, unknown
> View attachment 4909928


As always, a great look.  Love the short skirt and boots!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> As always, a great look.  Love the short skirt and boots!


Thanks Avcbob!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD mixing up some recent secondhand purchases
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
> faux leather top - Cabi
> skirt - Zara
> tights - Donna Karan
> boots - old, unknown
> View attachment 4909928


Vavavoom!!!


----------



## Cams

tsching_k said:


> These shoes  love them!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908136
> View attachment 4908135


You look stuning


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Cams, you're still a real doll.
> Love your outfits!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today 
I am in love with the Zara Archive collection I want it all lol


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today
> I am in love with the Zara Archive collection I want it all lol


You rock that look Cams!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd:  Vici Dolls top, Good American jeans,  Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love cross body


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Today's ootd:  Vici Dolls top, Good American jeans,  Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love cross body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910361


Love your belt and top.
You always look so well dressed in your pictures.


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Today
> I am in love with the Zara Archive collection I want it all lol


Cams, You ROCK this look!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Love your belt and top.
> You always look so well dressed in your pictures.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Wednesday ootd:   Chic Wish sweater,  Good American Jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908782


Loving the boots!♡ Who are they by?


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Loving the boots!♡ Who are they by?


Thank you!   I got them at TJMAXX a few years ago.   They're by 'Napoleoni ' and are made in Italy. BTW, what size are you?  I found an exact pair on eBay!


----------



## Cams

RT1 said:


> Cams, You ROCK this look!


Thank you beautiful friend


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You rock that look Cams!!!


Thank you Antonia


----------



## Cams

Today with son at bounce


----------



## Christofle

Good morning and happy start to everyone’s week!

Starting the week off with some lovely jacquard details!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Good morning and happy start to everyone’s week!
> 
> Starting the week off with some lovely jacquard details!
> View attachment 4912645
> View attachment 4912646


Love the details of your shirt!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Love the details of your shirt!


Thanks Antonia! Have a great day


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thanks Antonia! Have a great day


Thanks, I'll try!   I'm off work today and tomorrow and it's pouring rain at the moment so I'll probably be in my PJs most of the day-Lol!  I'll have to post my ootd from yesterday.


----------



## Antonia

This was yesterday's ootd... Zara jacket and hat, Alexander Wang jeans


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thanks, I'll try!   I'm off work today and tomorrow and it's pouring rain at the moment so I'll probably be in my PJs most of the day-Lol!  I'll have to post my ootd from yesterday.


That was me this weekend with the snow storm!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Selfie from this morning, on my way out to run some necessary errands in town - on foot.




Coffee back at home, another selfie. And just for the record, since the resolution of that front camera is pretty moot, yes, I pushed a dimple into the tie/ knot, to ensure it doesn't look like there's a sausage hanging from my neck ... 




And after my better half got up, mod shot.




Obligatory B&W edition.




Headphones: Beats by Dr.Dre/Apple
Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Clockwise Canvas Gun Metal Grey Monogram Eclipse
Tie: Barneys New York *sigh* 
Tie clip: Lanvin Paris
Shirt: Casa Moda
Cufflinks: Bespoke
Watch: Nomos Tangente Steel
Bracelet: Bottega Veneta
Pocketsquare: Turnbull & Asser
Jacket: Atelier Torino
Jeans: Pierre Cardin
Shoes: Lorenzi Collection Italy, Brogues

"Business as usual" ... nothing special.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday morning everyone!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Thank you!   I got them at TJMAXX a few years ago.   They're by 'Napoleoni ' and are made in Italy. BTW, what size are you?  I found an exact pair on eBay!


I'm a 7 1/2 or 8. I usually go up to the 8 in boots. My Vici boots aren't coming until Dec 18th.


----------



## fendifemale

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Selfie from this morning, on my way out to run some necessary errands in town - on foot.
> 
> View attachment 4913340
> 
> 
> Coffee back at home, another selfie. And just for the record, since the resolution of that front camera is pretty moot, yes, I pushed a dimple into the tie/ knot, to ensure it doesn't look like there's a sausage hanging from my neck ...
> 
> View attachment 4913341
> 
> 
> And after my better half got up, mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 4913342
> 
> 
> Obligatory B&W edition.
> 
> View attachment 4913343
> 
> 
> Headphones: Beats by Dr.Dre/Apple
> Sunnies: Louis Vuitton Clockwise Canvas Gun Metal Grey Monogram Eclipse
> Tie: Barneys New York *sigh*
> Tie clip: Lanvin Paris
> Shirt: Casa Moda
> Cufflinks: Bespoke
> Watch: Nomos Tangente Steel
> Bracelet: Bottega Veneta
> Pocketsquare: Turnbull & Asser
> Jacket: Atelier Torino
> Jeans: Pierre Cardin
> Shoes: Lorenzi Collection Italy, Brogues
> 
> "Business as usual" ... nothing special.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Sharp Oliver!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I'm a 7 1/2 or 8. I usually go up to the 8 in boots. My Vici boots aren't coming until Dec 18th.


Oh ok!  The ones I found were a 39 (or 8 1/2 US).


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> View attachment 4913764


Beautiful, as usual.
Brown really looks superb on you!


----------



## Cams

Today just relaxing going for a massage


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

fendifemale said:


> Sharp Oliver!



Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone 
indoor vs outdoor today! lots of snow out there...


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone
> indoor vs outdoor today! lots of snow out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914138
> View attachment 4914145


Love the shirt!!  I don't even want to think of snow and so far only one day of it here in New England and that was in October!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone
> indoor vs outdoor today! lots of snow out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914138
> View attachment 4914145


You look great


----------



## Cams

On my way to a jazz club.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> On my way to a jazz club.


Love the mini Alma!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! From me and Sweetie the cat who was at the end of the porch, here in an inset.
cashmere sweater - Maison Jules
knit skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
loafers - Brunello Cucinelli (secondhand from TheRealReal)


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Love the mini Alma!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! From me and Sweetie the cat who was at the end of the porch, here in an inset.
> cashmere sweater - Maison Jules
> knit skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
> loafers - Brunello Cucinelli (secondhand from TheRealReal)
> View attachment 4914971
> View attachment 4914972


Beautiful love the shoes abs your jumper, happy thanks giving


----------



## Cams

Today I tried to shop the Black Friday sales and only bought one candle that doesn’t go on sale lol.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today I tried to shop the Black Friday sales and only bought one candle that doesn’t go on sale lol.



Looking fab Cams!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! From me and Sweetie the cat who was at the end of the porch, here in an inset.
> cashmere sweater - Maison Jules
> knit skirt - BCBGMaxAzria
> loafers - Brunello Cucinelli (secondhand from TheRealReal)
> View attachment 4914971
> View attachment 4914972


Ohhh, love the shoes!!!!  Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, love the shoes!!!!  Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!!!


Thank you! I had a very nice, small and peaceful Thanksgiving.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Beautiful love the shoes abs your jumper, happy thanks giving


Thanks Happy Thanksgiving to  you too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday - no shopping for me....
sweater - Vince
jeans - AG
loafers - Brunello Cucinelli


----------



## fendifemale

For Zoom worship last night.
LOFT & JCrew


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4915581
> 
> 
> For Zoom worship last night.
> LOFT & JCrew



Beautiful!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking fab Cams!


Thank you Christofle


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday - no shopping for me....
> sweater - Vince
> jeans - AG
> loafers - Brunello Cucinelli
> View attachment 4915500


You really look so cute in this picture!


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Jen!♡


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## WineLover

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4915581
> 
> 
> For Zoom worship last night.
> LOFT & JCrew


Very pretty!


----------



## fendifemale

WineLover said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!♡


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD - very cold here now!
sweater - Banana Republic, pants - AG, boots - Tabitha Simmons


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD - very cold here now!
> sweater - Banana Republic, pants - AG, boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4918272



Love this red and black look!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD - very cold here now!
> sweater - Banana Republic, pants - AG, boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4918272


Omg, you have the best shoe collection....have I told you lately that I want to raid your shoe closet??


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Today


Perfection!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD - very cold here now!
> sweater - Banana Republic, pants - AG, boots - Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 4918272


WOW!!!!
Gorgeous Red & Black!


----------



## RT1

Cams said:


> Today


Really Beautiful here, Cams!


----------



## Antonia

I guess I have a few days to catch up.  Saturday,  Monday and today.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I guess I have a few days to catch up.  Saturday,  Monday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918534
> View attachment 4918535
> View attachment 4918536



Your belt game is on point as usual


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Your belt game is on point as usual


Thanks!!  I do love a good belt to cinch the waist!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I guess I have a few days to catch up.  Saturday,  Monday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918534
> View attachment 4918535
> View attachment 4918536


Alll gorgeous and fantastic outfits!!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Alll gorgeous and fantastic outfits!!!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Antonia that's a great Burgundy purse!
I got my gucci belt !!


----------



## Antonia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Antonia that's a great Burgundy purse!
> I got my gucci belt !!


Thank you!!  It's my newest Rebecca Minkoff Edie flap in Cherrywood.  Congrats on your new belt!!  Be sure to post outfit pics with it!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia, three beautiful days in a row.     
Wonderful looks, as always!


----------



## Christofle

Nothing too exciting today!

Probably going to be one of the last days in espadrilles though.


----------



## RT1

Christofle said:


> Nothing too exciting today!
> 
> Probably going to be one of the last days in espadrilles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918616


That's a really cool shirt right here!


----------



## Christofle

RT1 said:


> That's a really cool shirt right here!



Thank you


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Antonia, three beautiful days in a row.
> Wonderful looks, as always!


Thank you @RT1 !!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection!


Thank you so much


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD
big COS cardigan over a oversized Acne Studios sweater. Ann Taylor skirt, Ferragamo heels


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD
> big COS cardigan over a oversized Acne Studios sweater. Ann Taylor skirt, Ferragamo heels
> View attachment 4919025


Love your skirt. you look great


----------



## Cams

Today haven’t done much apart from eating and driving son around.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday! It is a day of textures 


MMX fustagno pant


Neat woven belt loop on the pant


Venti shirt


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday! It is a day of textures
> View attachment 4919360
> 
> MMX fustagno pant
> View attachment 4919362
> 
> Neat woven belt loop on the pant
> View attachment 4919363
> 
> Venti shirt
> View attachment 4919361


So funny how from afar these look like solid colors but the details are great!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> So funny how from afar these look like solid colors but the details are great!!



I still have an iPhone 7plus so hopefully the 12 pro max that I’ll be receiving next week will show the details better.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday browns and green


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday browns and green
> View attachment 4919766


You have a great boot collection!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday ootd:   SportMax jacket,  MM6 Maison Margiela jeans,  Gucci belt,  Tabitha Simmons shoes,  Rebecca Minkoff bag.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> You have a great boot collection!


Aw thank you! And hoping to add to it soon!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> I still have an iPhone 7plus so hopefully the 12 pro max that I’ll be receiving next week will show the details better.


I desperately need a new phone with a better camera.  I want one of those phone's that can take night time pics!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm buying clothes like its the last black Friday ever. Mostly for my daughters but me too.
So, brand suggestions for really high quality stuff that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I've long been into Betabrand and Everlane and me&i (Nordic brand) but I'm branching out to Boden and Club Monaco now with orders from all 5 on their way (plus Hanna Andersson and Gymboree and the childrens place)....
Can you guys think of any brand I might like, given the ones I mentioned?


----------



## Antonia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm buying clothes like its the last black Friday ever. Mostly for my daughters but me too.
> So, brand suggestions for really high quality stuff that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I've long been into Betabrand and Everlane and me&i (Nordic brand) but I'm branching out to Boden and Club Monaco now with orders from all 5 on their way (plus Hanna Andersson and Gymboree and the childrens place)....
> Can you guys think of any brand I might like, given the ones I mentioned?


I would probably start a new thread or search the other threads but I always loved Ann Taylor, Banana Republic and J. Crew for generally well made clothes.  Ann Taylor has sales every week so I never pay full price for anything.  When you mention Everlane, it makes me also think of Cuyana...minimalist style-classic! Have fun shopping!!


----------



## RT1

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday browns and green
> View attachment 4919766


Those have to be some of the coolest boots ever!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD mixing up some recent secondhand purchases
> cardigan - Rick Owens Lilies
> faux leather top - Cabi
> skirt - Zara
> tights - Donna Karan
> boots - old, unknown
> View attachment 4909928


Those black SW boots you wore today would look great with this outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Those black SW boots you wore today would look great with this outfit!


Totally agree! good call


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday!
> View attachment 4921419


Such a classic look, love it!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday browns and green
> View attachment 4919766


Love it


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday Everyone!

Velvet fused denim to start the week off with a cozy fabric.


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd is Zara


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923608


Love those pants!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those pants!


Thank you!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with cat "Sweetie"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with cat "Sweetie"
> View attachment 4924088


Those boots are my favorite of yours!  I love how you styled the sweater dress!!!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with cat "Sweetie"
> View attachment 4924088


I agree, wonderful outfit but LOVE the boots!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with cat "Sweetie"
> View attachment 4924088



Love those boots!       Hi, Sweetie! Such a pretty kitty!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone!

Office Christmas party today.

Super soft cashmere and silk pants today with a lovely textured jacket.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> Office Christmas party today.
> 
> Super soft cashmere and silk pants today with a lovely textured jacket.
> 
> View attachment 4924346
> View attachment 4924347
> View attachment 4924348


Very sharp!


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> Very sharp!



Thank you !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> Office Christmas party today.
> 
> Super soft cashmere and silk pants today with a lovely textured jacket.
> 
> View attachment 4924346
> View attachment 4924347
> View attachment 4924348


Very nice @Christofle !!  Have a fun time!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Very nice @Christofle !!  Have a fun time!



Thanks Antonia


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> View attachment 4924732


Love the green top!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

Making the most of the summer weather in shorts and tee, and wearing all the pink!






Tee: Cotton On
Shorts: Kmart
Necklace: House of Harlow
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jean MAC


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday
J. Crew cardigan, Theory skirt, Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> J. Crew cardigan, Theory skirt, Jimmy Choo shoes
> View attachment 4925592


Love the Choos!  That's the perfect height heel.  I bet you can walk in those all day!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> J. Crew cardigan, Theory skirt, Jimmy Choo shoes
> View attachment 4925592


Loving the bright bold colours here paired with those lovely neutral shoes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the Choos!  That's the perfect height heel.  I bet you can walk in those all day!


Thanks! Yes they are about 2 inches, very comfy!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Loving the bright bold colours here paired with those lovely neutral shoes.


Thank you! I like trying unexpected color combos.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday ootd is Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923608


Beautiful Antonia que Queen of skirts


----------



## Cams

The last few days sorry my friends have started organizing farewell party and I don’t even have the visas yet lol.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> The last few days sorry my friends have started organizing farewell party and I don’t even have the visas yet lol.


You look so elegant in those dresses!! Good luck with everything!!! XO


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You look so elegant in those dresses!! Good luck with everything!!! XO


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Antonia

TGIF ootd


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> TGIF ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927099



Cute jacket! Love the blush tones against the faded jeans.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Cute jacket! Love the blush tones against the faded jeans.


Thank you @Christofle  I bought the jacket locally but it's from a company called Adroit Atelier who I've never heard of before but I love it!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Christofle  I bought the jacket locally but it's from a company called Adroit Atelier who I've never heard of before but I love it!



When I checked their insta page, your jacket is the second picture. Guess it is popular! Their trench coats look really nice too!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> When I checked their insta page, your jacket is the second picture. Guess it is popular! Their trench coats look really nice too!


Oh yea, I just looked!!


----------



## rosiier

Burberry Trench, Gucci Dionysus, Nike Jordans @ the MET Fashion exhibit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD windy cold Saturday wearing my Vince burgundy sweater again, this time with a Lanvin silk scarf, Mother jeans and Louboutin brown tall boots underneath...


----------



## fendifemale

This pic is so crappy, I gave up. This is a gorgeous powder blue btw.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Tahari
Ann Taylor
JCrew
Report


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> This pic is so crappy, I gave up. This is a gorgeous powder blue btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929253
> 
> Tahari
> Ann Taylor
> JCrew
> Report


Gorgeous coat!


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Gorgeous coat!


Thank you! It's my new fave.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD windy cold Saturday wearing my Vince burgundy sweater again, this time with a Lanvin silk scarf, Mother jeans and Louboutin brown tall boots underneath...
> View attachment 4928439


Love this outfit!!!


----------



## Antonia

Yesterday and today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this outfit!!!


Awww thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday (clothes all wrinkled after a day of work)
new Christian Louboutin second-hand boots from TheRealReal


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday (clothes all wrinkled after a day of work)
> new Christian Louboutin second-hand boots from TheRealReal
> View attachment 4930082


Love that blue... and those boots! ❤️


----------



## maria28

Uchiha (from Naruto anime/manga) inspired oversized top that I made and Etoupe Bolide


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - warm wool sweater and Banana Republic sloan pants


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - warm wool sweater and Banana Republic sloan pants
> View attachment 4930584
> View attachment 4930585



Love grey with burgundy!


----------



## Christofle

maria28 said:


> Uchiha (from Naruto anime/manga) inspired oversized top that I made and Etoupe Bolide
> 
> View attachment 4930288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930289



What a creative top!


----------



## Cams

Hello my Beautiful outfit friends, our visas to Canada have been approved so I  be here everyday, wanted to wish you all a beautiful Christmas and happy New Year much love to you all, I will be packing for my big move. Much love to you all.


----------



## maria28

Christofle said:


> What a creative top!


Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Hello my Beautiful outfit friends, our visas to Canada have been approved so I  be here everyday, wanted to wish you all a beautiful Christmas and happy New Year much love to you all, I will be packing for my big move. Much love to you all.



Happy Packing!
Merry Christmas and have a lovely new year !


----------



## Christofle

First photo with the new phone!

-20 C today! A perfect day for shearling gloves, boots and scarf!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> First photo with the new phone!
> 
> -20 C today! A perfect day for shearling gloves, boots and scarf!
> 
> View attachment 4930925


Nice phone and outfit!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hello my Beautiful outfit friends, our visas to Canada have been approved so I  be here everyday, wanted to wish you all a beautiful Christmas and happy New Year much love to you all, I will be packing for my big move. Much love to you all.


So beautiful!!   Good luck with everything!!!   Same wishes to you!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> So beautiful!!   Good luck with everything!!!   Same wishes to you!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cams said:


> Hello my Beautiful outfit friends, our visas to Canada have been approved so I  be here everyday, wanted to wish you all a beautiful Christmas and happy New Year much love to you all, I will be packing for my big move. Much love to you all.


Good luck on the big move! Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you & your family too


----------



## Christofle

A day for cargo pants... wish I didn’t have to come to work while on holiday.


----------



## Antonia

Friday ootd:   Zara sweater,  Columbia boots,  Hidden jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Friday OOTD


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Friday OOTD
> View attachment 4933267


Cute shoes!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Friday OOTD
> View attachment 4933267


Love the shoes!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks Beach Bag Gal and Antonia; they are by Repetto.


----------



## dotty8

Yesterday's 'casual Friday' work outfit  ... we have had the tradition of wearing 'ugly Christmas sweaters' every Friday in December for the last few years (I work at a law office and everybody has one, including the boss) 

My outfit:
- *Calzedonia *jeans with pearls
- *Vero moda *Christmas sweater with a snowman
- *Chanel *nail polish
- *Ugg *wedge booties


----------



## Cams

baghabitz34 said:


> Good luck on the big move! Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you & your family too


Thank you same to you also .


----------



## Sterntalerli

Antonia said:


> Friday ootd:   Zara sweater,  Columbia boots,  Hidden jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932687


Love the sweater - is it recent?


----------



## Antonia

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the sweater - is it recent?


No, it's a collection sweater from two years ago.


----------



## Antonia

Monday ootd


----------



## BeachBagGal

Liking those boots!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Liking those boots!


Antonia said:


> Monday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934878


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Liking those boots!


Me too!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Liking those boots!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Me too!


Thank you too!!


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday ootd:  Ann Taylor dress, Zara belt


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

boden cheetah print jumpsuit, everlane perfect sneakers that I just painted metallic gold and Esprit denim jacket.
And my 4mo old chow chow!


----------



## Antonia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935872
> 
> boden cheetah print jumpsuit, everlane perfect sneakers that I* just painted metallic gold* and Esprit denim jacket.
> And my 4mo old chow chow!


Whoa that's cool!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Tuesday ootd:  Ann Taylor dress, Zara belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935608


I need a close up of those earrings!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935872
> 
> boden cheetah print jumpsuit, everlane perfect sneakers that I just painted metallic gold and Esprit denim jacket.
> And my 4mo old chow chow!


Cute romper and nice job on the shoes (and of course adorable pup!)!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Antonia said:


> Whoa that's cool!!


Thank you!


BeachBagGal said:


> Cute romper and nice job on the shoes (and of course adorable pup!)!


Thank you ! Let’s see if the paint job holds up.


----------



## Christofle

Another day at the office...

Pleated corduroy MMX 
LV sunnies 
YSL fedora 
Venti shirt
Ecco trail shoes


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Another day at the office...
> 
> Pleated corduroy MMX
> LV sunnies
> YSL fedora
> Venti shirt
> Ecco trail shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936546


Great hat!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My Wednesday OOTD.


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> Great hat!



Thank you! It’s super soft and warm too.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Another day at the office...
> 
> Pleated corduroy MMX
> LV sunnies
> YSL fedora
> Venti shirt
> Ecco trail shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936546


Love the fedora!!!


----------



## Antonia

Weds ootd :  Vici sweater,  MM6 jeans,  Kate Spade loafers,  Rebecca Minkoff Edie flap


----------



## Antonia

Christmas Eve ootd .  Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Christmas Eve ootd .  Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937112



Have yourself a wonderful Christmas eve Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Have yourself a wonderful Christmas eve Antonia!


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Christmas Eve ootd .  Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937112


That blouse is lovely Antonia. Merry Christmas


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> That blouse is lovely Antonia. Merry Christmas


Thank you and same to you!!


----------



## fendifemale

This is for you Antonia. I finally received my Vici boots!


Banana Republic


----------



## BeachBagGal

fendifemale said:


> This is for you Antonia. I finally received my Vici boots!
> View attachment 4937511
> 
> Banana Republic


Cute top with those boots!


----------



## fendifemale

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute top with those boots!


Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> This is for you Antonia. I finally received my Vici boots!
> View attachment 4937511
> 
> Banana Republic



They look great!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> This is for you Antonia. I finally received my Vici boots!
> View attachment 4937511
> 
> Banana Republic


I love them!!!   I also love your black and white top!!!!  Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Merry Christmas everyone !!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone !!!


You too @Christofle !


----------



## awayfromblue

This was my outfit for Christmas day.

Being in Queensland, Australia with very relaxed restrictions we were able to spend it with family which was wonderful. Hope you all had a nice Christmas!







Dress: Jeanswest
Earrings: Kmart
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Leo Envelope clutch


----------



## BeachBagGal

qwerty234 said:


> This was my outfit for Christmas day.
> 
> Being in Queensland, Australia with very relaxed restrictions we were able to spend it with family which was wonderful. Hope you all had a nice Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Jeanswest
> Earrings: Kmart
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Leo Envelope clutch


What a cute dress and the whole outfit with your clutch! Looks really pretty on you!


----------



## Antonia

qwerty234 said:


> This was my outfit for Christmas day.
> 
> Being in Queensland, Australia with very relaxed restrictions we were able to spend it with family which was wonderful. Hope you all had a nice Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Jeanswest
> Earrings: Kmart
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Leo Envelope clutch


I love everything!!


----------



## Selenet

New normal with the mask...
Wearing
Versace down jacket
Trussardi Boots
Hermes bag and scarf
Riski skirt
Arela cashmere cardigan


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with the Christmas gifts I got: LOFT sweater with pearl cuffs, LOFT scarf worn 2 ways...


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with the Christmas gifts I got: LOFT sweater with pearl cuffs, LOFT scarf worn 2 ways...
> View attachment 4940011
> View attachment 4940012



Love those boots!


----------



## maria28

Christmas at home... pic of daughter & I


----------



## Antonia

Here are Mon and Tues 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
ootd


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> They look great!





Antonia said:


> I love them!!!   I also love your black and white top!!!!  Merry Christmas!!!!


Thanks Jen!
Thanks Antonia!


----------



## l.ch.

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4939659
> 
> View attachment 4939653
> 
> New normal with the mask...
> Wearing
> Versace down jacket
> Trussardi Boots
> Hermes bag and scarf
> Riski skirt
> Arela cashmere cardigan


I love the feu(?) Evelyne on the greenish jacket! Also, can you please share how you tied your scarf so beautifully?


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Here are Mon and Tues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941067
> View attachment 4941068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ootd


Beautiful! The black and white dress is amazing!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful! The black and white dress is amazing!


Thank you...it's by Zara (bought in Sept.)


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Here are Mon and Tues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941067
> View attachment 4941068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ootd


Stunning outfits! Love the sweater.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - wearing _all the patterns_ today: fair isle + houndstooth + lace + cat socks (because it's cold out)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - wearing _all the patterns_ today: fair isle + houndstooth + lace + cat socks (because it's cold out)
> View attachment 4941835
> View attachment 4941837
> View attachment 4941838


OMG, love the cat socks!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's ootd


----------



## Antonia

Last ootd for 2020!!!  Top and jeans are from Vici and otk boots are Vince Camuto


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> OMG, love the cat socks!!!


Thanks they are from LOFT and they have pajamas in that same pattern!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Last ootd for 2020!!!  Top and jeans are from Vici and otk boots are Vince Camuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942351


Super cute and love that green top!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute and love that green top!


Thank you!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## SouthernPurseGal

kimonos as bedtime wear


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942949


Fantastic photo! HappyNewYear!


----------



## maria28

Daughter and I for NYE last night


----------



## maria28

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942949


Love the matching outfits


----------



## Samia

Super casual to go get groceries, basically the only time I go out these days in real clothes


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> Last ootd for 2020!!!  Top and jeans are from Vici and otk boots are Vince Camuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942351



Great new years outfit! Happy new year


----------



## Antonia

jeans&heels said:


> Great new years outfit! Happy new year


Thank you...happy new year!!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Rocking my Coach Parker


----------



## baghabitz34

HarlemBagLady said:


> Rocking my Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944117


Love the jacket!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the jacket!



Thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD with and without scarf + cat


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Happy new golden year
dress -HM
shoes- chanel
bag- chanel
bracelet- cartier JUC 
necklace- vca


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with and without scarf + cat
> View attachment 4947105
> View attachment 4947106


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

Catching up....


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Catching up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947683
> View attachment 4947684
> View attachment 4947685


All fantastic looks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> All fantastic looks!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## 880

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful! The black and white dress is amazing!


@Antonia, I love the photo of you in the black and white dress too! Actually I love all of your outfits! Love the gorgeous dark red slouchy bag too!


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> @Antonia, I love the photo of you in the black and white dress too! Actually I love all of your outfits! Love the gorgeous dark red slouchy bag too!


Thank you so much, I appreciate it!  The red bag is a Rebecca Minkoff vintage Nikki hobo that I'm going to use for a month straight to break it in, so you'll be seeing a lot of this bag-lol!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD with Rebecca Minkoff zip envelope clutch I scored off Poshmark


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD with Rebecca Minkoff zip envelope clutch I scored off Poshmark
> View attachment 4948382
> View attachment 4948383


Love this look!!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD with Rebecca Minkoff zip envelope clutch I scored off Poshmark
> View attachment 4948382
> View attachment 4948383


Love the shoes!


----------



## Selenet

Bag: Gucci
Scarf/ Louis Vuitton
Skirt Moschino
Shirt Andiata
Jacket Max Mara


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - this skirt has been part of many OOTDs


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the shoes!


Thank you they are Stuart Weitzman!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - this skirt has been part of many OOTDs
> View attachment 4949304


Nice...love the boots...those are Stuart Weitzman too...right?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Nice...love the boots...those are Stuart Weitzman too...right?


Yes!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Yes!


All of your SW shoes are beautiful!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> All of your SW shoes are beautiful!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Today....


----------



## IntheOcean

HarlemBagLady said:


> Rocking my Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944117


It goes great with your outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday with Timberland boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950041


Love the lavender sweater and coat!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love the lavender sweater and coat!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## Antonia

Fri-yay ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! with Ferragamo shoes


----------



## enensweety

Saturday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday with and without scarf


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday with and without scarf
> View attachment 4953250
> View attachment 4953251


Love it with the scarf!!  Great pops of color here!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD Louboutin wedges and Rag & Bone blazer


----------



## HavPlenty

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Happy new golden year
> dress -HM
> shoes- chanel
> bag- chanel
> bracelet- cartier JUC
> necklace- vca


love the bag and shoes.


----------



## Antonia

Mon, Tues, Weds


----------



## Selenet

Earlier today.
Wearing
Fur
Gucci bag
Halti leggins
Balmuir Kid Mohair Scarf


----------



## enensweety

Currently living in these Amazon sweatpants set - got them in multiple colors!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTDs Tuesday and Wednesday with a cat photobomb


----------



## Selenet

Marc Jacobs Boots
Longchamp bag
Balmuir kid mohair scarf
H&M skirt
Halti shirt
It's -20°c today, so freezing!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Happy Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day!


----------



## Selenet

Vintage fur
Gucci bag
Louis Vuitton Leo scarf
Valentino rockstud combat boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - August Silk sweater over A.L.C. cargo dress


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Pearls and neutrals for Wednesday OOTD!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Pearls and neutrals for Wednesday OOTD!
> View attachment 4964337


I love this look. Classy!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Pearls and neutrals for Wednesday OOTD!
> View attachment 4964337


I love it! Wearing suffragette white today is perfect! 
You remind me of another classy lady in 1984 accepting the VP nomination, also donning a warm smile, pearls and a cream blazer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Pearls and neutrals for Wednesday OOTD!
> View attachment 4964337


Very chic!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love it! Wearing suffragette white today is perfect!
> You remind me of another classy lady in 1984 accepting the VP nomination, also donning a warm smile, pearls and a cream blazer.
> View attachment 4964369


Thank you so much! Go PEARL POWER!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love this look. Classy!!!


Thanks Antonia!!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Very chic!


Thanks BeachBagGal!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Pearls and neutrals for Wednesday OOTD!
> View attachment 4964337



Beautiful look!


----------



## BigTexy

enensweety said:


> Currently living in these Amazon sweatpants set - got them in multiple colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956578


These are super cute! Would you mind sharing which ones they are on Amazon? It's always hit or miss for me there, and we could all use more loungewear in our lives, lol .


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD with my Balenciaga Papier


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD with my Balenciaga Papier
> View attachment 4965359


Another home run @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday casual with a warm Vince cable knit cashmere sweater and Splendid sweatpants.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: Liz lisa
shoe: Valentino rockstud
bag: chanel


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday casual with a warm Vince cable knit cashmere sweater and Splendid sweatpants.
> View attachment 4967698


I love  your sweater!!!


----------



## Antonia

Here are a few days to catch up


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love  your sweater!!!


Thank you Antonia, another Poshmark score!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Casual OOTD


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you Antonia, another Poshmark score!


I thought for sure you were going to say TRR!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Casual OOTD
> View attachment 4969790



I love this outfit!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Here are Mon and Tues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941067
> View attachment 4941068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ootd


Antonia stuning beautiful


----------



## Cams

The last few days in Australia now  in Vancouver in isolation tomorrow last day of isolation. I have missed you all.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia stuning beautiful


Thank you Cams!!  Nice to see you back!!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> The last few days in Australia now  in Vancouver in isolation tomorrow last day of isolation. I have missed you all.


All are so beautiful!!  We've missed you too!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> All are so beautiful!!  We've missed you too!


Thank you beautiful Antonia.


----------



## Christofle

First day at the office in a long long while...


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> First day at the office in a long long while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970277


Welcome back to you too!   Love the coat...looks warm.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Welcome back to you too!   Love the coat...looks warm.



Thanks Antonia! Have yourself a lovely week! It is indeed a very warm coat and wonderfully soft too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday a navy sweater dress, navy cardigan, navy sock boots


----------



## Selenet

Dress: &Otherstories
Rain boots: Michael Kors
Bag: Hermes
Down jacket: Marimekko x Uniqlo


----------



## Antonia

Hump day ootd


----------



## Christofle

Wearing my wool denim on this cold day! Added some close up shots of the lovely details! (Handstitching, lacquered button and cork patch)


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Dress: HM
Bag: Chanel
Shoee: Valentino rockstud


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antonia said:


> Hump day ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971383



I love these pants on you ! Very flattering


----------



## Antonia

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love these pants on you ! Very flattering


Thank you @Pollie-Jean !  I get more compliments on these pants than any other I own!   They're very comfy too!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay with Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Beautiful Sunday 
Top : boutique clothing
denim: HM
shoes: HOA
Bag: Chanel boy


----------



## Cams

Today I am still getting used to get dressed for vancouver, so wet and cold.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

Catching up again.... Saturday,  Sunday,  Monday and Tuesday


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Catching up again.... Saturday,  Sunday,  Monday and Tuesday
> View attachment 4977566
> View attachment 4977567
> View attachment 4977570
> View attachment 4977571



Always love seeing that Burberry coat. 

That belt on Sunday!!!       Details, please... Pretty please...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Always love seeing that Burberry coat.
> 
> That belt on Sunday!!!       Details, please... Pretty please...


Oh, thank you @JenJBS!  It's actually hand made by a company called Marblehead Leathers...here is the link:
https://www.marbleheadleather.com/product-page/hoof-pick-belt  It's a really cool and different belt...I almost didn't buy it because of the cost but then my friend talked me into it.  I'm glad she did because I wear it a lot and always get compliments on it.  I didn't buy it directly from them, it was another store carrying it but they don't carry it any longer.  It's very thick leather...like a saddle bag or something-well constructed!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Oh, thank you @JenJBS!  It's actually hand made by a company called Marblehead Leathers...here is the link:
> https://www.marbleheadleather.com/product-page/hoof-pick-belt  It's a really cool and different belt...I almost didn't buy it because of the cost but then my friend talked me into it.  I'm glad she did because I wear it a lot and always get compliments on it.  I didn't buy it directly from them, it was another store carrying it but the don't carry it any longer.  It's very thick leather...like a saddle bag or something-well constructed!!



Thank you!    Will probably be ordering one...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Will probably be ordering one...


Ohhhh!!!  If you do, be sure to post a pic when you get it!    
(What I can do is DM you a picture of mine tonight as mine does not have that buckle part....unless you prefer that??  I just noticed it's slightly different BUT I'm sure he can make the exact one as mine if that's the style you want and you show him the pic)!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday: black jacket, brooch, scarf & skirt with a Banana Republic stripe shirt and Stuart Weitzman boots.


----------



## Antonia

Wednesday ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> View attachment 4979328


Ooo cute shoes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo cute shoes!


Thanks! Super-old Ann Taylor.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD a rainy Thursday so had to take my photo inside.... recreating this street style look with an Etsy sweater:


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> View attachment 4979328



Love the tan with a splash of bright pink!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone !
> View attachment 4977422


Love those pants


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Love those pants



Thanks


----------



## Mimmy

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD a rainy Thursday so had to take my photo inside.... recreating this street style look with an Etsy sweater:
> View attachment 4979674
> View attachment 4979673


Love this!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD a rainy Thursday so had to take my photo inside.... recreating this street style look with an Etsy sweater:
> View attachment 4979674
> View attachment 4979673


I love this @BalenciagaKitte !!   You can really find some treasures on Etsy!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday and Friday ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay J Crew cashmere Tippi sweater with Ferragamo shoes


----------



## awayfromblue

Antonia said:


> Thursday and Friday ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980551
> View attachment 4980552


Love the old school Minkoff!


----------



## Antonia

qwerty234 said:


> Love the old school Minkoff!


Thank you!!  I have  ton of her O/S bags....they're my favorite and I've had bags from all different designers, high end and contemporary.


----------



## enensweety

Allsaints jacket
Madewell jeans
Banana Republic bodysuit
Manolo Blahnik mules


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday !


----------



## fendifemale

enensweety said:


> Allsaints jacket
> Madewell jeans
> Banana Republic bodysuit
> Manolo Blahnik mules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983054


Welcome back Enensweety!


----------



## enensweety

fendifemale said:


> Welcome back Enensweety!


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday in the snow


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday in the snow
> View attachment 4984393


Loving the boots.♡


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Loving the boots.♡


Thank you! They are Tabitha Simmons!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! They are Tabitha Simmons!


I love Tabitha Simmons!!  Those are great!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984657


Love this Coach belt!!  Is this one of those inter-changeable belts with one buckle but different leathers??  This is a great color!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Love this Coach belt!!  Is this one of those inter-changeable belts with one buckle but different leathers??  This is a great color!



You can swap the buckles around but they are sold with a single reversible strap. This particular one is pink and burgundy. 

I only have a few of them and wished that I purchased more of them. 

They are still available and are my go to belt due to their durability and fun array of colours.




__





						C Hardware Reversible Belt, 32 Mm | COACH®
					

This belt is crafted from smooth glovetanned leather and reverses to textured pebble leather for two looks in one. It's finished with our C hardware for heritage style.




					ca.coach.com


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> You can swap the buckles around but they are sold with a single reversible strap. This particular one is pink and burgundy.
> 
> I only have a few of them and wished that I purchased more of them.
> 
> They are still available and are my go to belt due to their durability and fun array of colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C Hardware Reversible Belt, 32 Mm | COACH®
> 
> 
> This belt is crafted from smooth glovetanned leather and reverses to textured pebble leather for two looks in one. It's finished with our C hardware for heritage style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.coach.com


Nice!!!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> View attachment 4985982


Love that shirt....I think we need close up pics!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Love that shirt....I think we need close up pics!!



Thanks Antonia!

It is indeed a very cool weave


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thanks Antonia!
> 
> It is indeed a very cool weave
> View attachment 4985989


Awesome!! It's funny how it looks purple/lavender in the first pic you posted....but blue mixed with red makes purple and that's probably why it looks purple from afar!! Cool!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Awesome!! It's funny how it looks purple/lavender in the first pic you posted....but blue mixed with red makes purple and that's probably why it looks purple from afar!! Cool!



The pants didn’t come out properly either... much more green in reality!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The pants didn’t come out properly either... much more green in reality!
> 
> View attachment 4986283


Are those like a velour type of material?  The color is very unique!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Are those like a velour type of material?  The color is very unique!!



It is cotton velvet fused to denim


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> It is cotton velvet fused to denim


Oh wow, that's so cool!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday everyone !
	

		
			
		

		
	




Close up of my favourite sneaker moccasin !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986955
> 
> 
> Close up of my favourite sneaker moccasin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986956


Love those!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986955
> 
> 
> Close up of my favourite sneaker moccasin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986956


Perfection and the corduroy pants are


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection and the corduroy pants are



Thank you !


----------



## Antonia

Catching up a few days.....


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Catching up a few days.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987684
> View attachment 4987688
> View attachment 4987690


Every time I see your gold RM, I'm blown away!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Every time I see your gold RM, I'm blown away!



+1


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Every time I see your gold RM, I'm blown away!


Thanks!   It was one of my best finds!  it's like small luggage though because the leather is very structured and the bag looks bigger than my other RMs .


----------



## Cams

Last few days,.


----------



## JenJBS

So, there are Bag Showcase Threads. I'd love to see Shoe/Boot Showcase Threads in the Glass Slipper Forum.  Not to name names , but...  @BalenciagaKitte @Antonia @Cams @enensweety @fendifemale


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> So, there are Bag Showcase Threads. I'd love to see Shoe/Boot Showcase Threads in the Glass Slipper Forum.  Not to name names , but...  @BalenciagaKitte @Antonia @Cams @enensweety @fendifemale


I'm in the middle of moving but I'd definitely like to do a showcase once everything is settled and organized.♡


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> I'm in the middle of moving but I'd definitely like to do a showcase once everything is settled and organized.♡



Good luck with your move!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Last few days,.


These are great!!  BTW, which bag do you get more use out of, the Chanel WOC or the LV?  In other words, if you could only have one which one??


----------



## JenJBS

JenJBS said:


> So, there are Bag Showcase Threads. I'd love to see Shoe/Boot Showcase Threads in the Glass Slipper Forum.  Not to name names , but...



So sorry, @Christofle . Didn't mean to leave you out. When I think shoes, I think high heels... so you didn't come to mind. But would love to see your shoe collection as well, if you wanted to share.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> So sorry, @Christofle . Didn't mean to leave you out. When I think shoes, I think high heels... so you didn't come to mind. But would love to see your shoe collection as well, if you wanted to share.


Lmaoooo my Burberry equestrian boots have a short heel, does that count ?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Lmaoooo my Burberry equestrian boots have a short heel, does that count ?



Burberry always counts!


----------



## Antonia

TGIF ootd


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> TGIF ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988152



Those boots!    That bag!   The coat looks so cozy and warm.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Those boots!   That bag!  The coat looks so cozy and warm.


Thank you @JenJBS !!  It's a sweater coat I got from VICI :https://www.vicicollection.com/products/fireside-pocketed-knit-cardigan-oatmeal  If anything is sold out you can always put your email down for them to notify you when it's back in stock.  That's what I did with this sweater...it's soooo cozy!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thank you @JenJBS !!  It's a sweater coat I got from VICI :https://www.vicicollection.com/products/fireside-pocketed-knit-cardigan-oatmeal  If anything is sold out you can always put your email down for them to notify you when it's back in stock.  That's what I did with this sweater...it's soooo cozy!!!



Thanks!


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Good luck with your move!


Thank you. I need all of the prayers that I can get.


----------



## enensweety

Happy weekend, everyone! ❤️


----------



## fendifemale

enensweety said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989668


Loving the boots!


----------



## enensweety

fendifemale said:


> Loving the boots!


Thank you! ☺️ I missed these Chanel Gabrielle high boots when they first came out a few seasons ago, but thankfully found them (new!) at TRR.


----------



## enensweety

Celebrating ❤️s day with my family


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday !!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991384


Very sharp!


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> Very sharp!


Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## enensweety




----------



## enensweety




----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday !

Cashmere hoodie -Adaptation
Cashmere and silk pants - MMX
Monk-strap shoes - Jimmy Choo


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Very sharp!


Ditto!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> Cashmere hoodie -Adaptation
> Cashmere and silk pants - MMX
> Monk-strap shoes - Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 4993673


Love the hoodie!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Love the hoodie!!



Thanks 

Have yourself a lovely day!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thanks
> 
> Have yourself a lovely day!


Thank you...you as well!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD weather has preventing me from taking photos outside... Ferragamo shoes


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994645
> View attachment 4994649
> View attachment 4994650


Aaaaah that last outfit with the shirt, belt and shoes -- love it so much!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Aaaaah that last outfit with the shirt, belt and shoes -- love it so much!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !  Guess where I got the shoes??  Our favorite place-TRR!!!  (They're Phillip Lim)


----------



## DIO

I love the coordinating Walk'n'Dior sneakers and Lady D-Lite combo lately!


----------



## HavPlenty

DIO said:


> I love the coordinating Walk'n'Dior sneakers and Lady D-Lite combo lately!
> View attachment 4995287


This bag! Oh My God! Love your whole look!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my lunar new year outfit with just the same pair of iridescent pink shoes & bag!
 Dress: Zara/ Miss Selfridge/ Japanese brand
Shoes: Puma
Bag: Chanel


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday: Todd & Duncan cashmere cardi, BCBGMaxAzria knit skirt, Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday: Todd & Duncan cashmere cardi, BCBGMaxAzria knit skirt, Jimmy Choo heels
> View attachment 4995580


BTW I just wanted to say I love your hair!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> BTW I just wanted to say I love your hair!!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday: Todd & Duncan cashmere cardi, BCBGMaxAzria knit skirt, Jimmy Choo heels
> View attachment 4995580


Beautiful Friday outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Beautiful Friday outfit!


Thank you AVCBOB! Trying to think Spring even with current low temps.


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994645
> View attachment 4994649
> View attachment 4994650


Loving the pequin clutch.♡


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Loving the pequin clutch.♡


Thank you!!  I should have known that you know your Fendi!!


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> So, there are Bag Showcase Threads. I'd love to see Shoe/Boot Showcase Threads in the Glass Slipper Forum.  Not to name names , but...  @BalenciagaKitte @Antonia @Cams @enensweety @fendifemale


Thank you Jen, but I am currently living in a serviced apartment waiting for my container to arrive, I am living of a suitcase lol.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> These are great!!  BTW, which bag do you get more use out of, the Chanel WOC or the LV?  In other words, if you could only have one which one??


Thank you Antonia, I think the LV lol, maybe because it’s monogram and my WOC is lambskin.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday !
> 
> Cashmere hoodie -Adaptation
> Cashmere and silk pants - MMX
> Monk-strap shoes - Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 4993673


Love it


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Tuesday,  Wednesday,  Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994645
> View attachment 4994649
> View attachment 4994650


Bella Antonia


----------



## Cams

This week. Have a lovely weekend outfit friends. Sending love to you all.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I really want spring, does it show?
ESPRIT trench
Old striped tee
Old yellow leather bag (bought in Florence three years ago or so)
And Gucci sunnies


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD casual Saturday with Balenciaga Papier and Stuart Weitzman boots


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD casual Saturday with Balenciaga Papier and Stuart Weitzman boots
> View attachment 4997196


Great look, but I'm in love with those boots!


----------



## Selenet

Gucci Soho bicolour Disco bag
Aarikka jewellery
Marimekko shirt
Valentino rockstud boots


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I should have known that you know your Fendi!!


Yep I love pequin. I'm hoping to have a hobo with the cherry trim soon.


----------



## Christofle

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4997822
> 
> View attachment 4997823
> 
> Gucci Soho bicolour Disco bag
> Aarikka jewellery
> Marimekko shirt
> Valentino rockstud boots


Cute polka dot shirt !


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD casual Saturday with Balenciaga Papier and Stuart Weitzman boots
> View attachment 4997196


Love the Balenciaga tote


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD with Theory pants, Hermés scarf and Rag & Bone blazer


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> This week. Have a lovely weekend outfit friends. Sending love to you all.


These are all such great outfits!  Can you tell me more about the jeans in pic #3??  Love the cut!!


----------



## Antonia

avcbob said:


> Great look, but I'm in love with those boots!


Ditto here!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with Theory pants, Hermés scarf and Rag & Bone blazer
> View attachment 4999055
> View attachment 4999057


Love the Hermes!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD, Roger Vivier heels


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Top: DIY a plain HM singlet 
Tweed Skirt: Zara
Bag: Chanel


----------



## DIO

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Top: DIY a plain HM singlet
> Tweed Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Chanel


Impeccable y2k vibes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday Michael Kors belt and Louboutin heels


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday Michael Kors belt and Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5001299


All your blues look perfect together and with your belt! And are those blue nails too??


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday Michael Kors belt and Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5001299


Yes, I see a little red peeping out on those beautiful heels!!!  Loving the blue tweed skirt with the denim shirt too-perfect pairing!!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday Michael Kors belt and Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5001299


Beautiful in blue!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> All your blues look perfect together and with your belt! And are those blue nails too??


Thank you! It's OPI's Suzi and the Arctic Fox, kind of a dusty purple


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Beautiful in blue!


Thanks AVCBOB!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Yes, I see a little red peeping out on those beautiful heels!!!  Loving the blue tweed skirt with the denim shirt too-perfect pairing!!


Thanks Antonia, the skirt is from TRR!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Antonia, the skirt is from TRR!


I just love TRR....I find so many great things there!  I'm addicted!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - brown leather blazer, grey silk skirt, Ferragamo heels


----------



## Antonia

Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> These are all such great outfits!  Can you tell me more about the jeans in pic #3??  Love the cut!!


Thank you Antonia they are from Zara.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002388
> View attachment 5002389
> View attachment 5002390
> View attachment 5002391


I love everything the color combination top.


----------



## Cams

The last few days


----------



## Selenet

top Diane von Furstenberg
Trousers/ Hope
Bag Longchamp
Shoes Valentino


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you Antonia they are from Zara.


I love Zara!!  They do have some of the best jeans!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> The last few days


Fabulous!!  Love the Gucci scarf!!!


----------



## Christofle

Business travel isn’t fun at all these days ...
Bring your own towels, cleaning and disinfecting supplies, utensils, etc...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002388
> View attachment 5002389
> View attachment 5002390
> View attachment 5002391


Love your jacket in last pic!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your jacket in last pic!


Thank you @BeachBagGal !!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I love Zara!!  They do have some of the best jeans!!


I agree Antonia, you know I have not much at the moment can’t wait for my container to arrive.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Fabulous!!  Love the Gucci scarf!!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay: Haider Ackermann blazer, coated jeans, Balenciaga ankle boots


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay: Haider Ackermann blazer, coated jeans, Balenciaga ankle boots
> View attachment 5003568


Love the boots


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay: Haider Ackermann blazer, coated jeans, Balenciaga ankle boots
> View attachment 5003568


I love those coated jeans and this layering look is perfection!!


----------



## Christofle

Business as usual


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay: Haider Ackermann blazer, coated jeans, Balenciaga ankle boots
> View attachment 5003568


I also like the look of the coated jeans!  Is that a new fabric style??  I've been seeing ads online for coated clothing recently.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> I also like the look of the coated jeans!  Is that a new fabric style??  I've been seeing ads online for coated clothing recently.


I think I have seen coated jeans in the past couple of seasons, they are a less expensive alternative to leather!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday playing with a long layer over skinny jeans (shirt dress and long cardigan, respectively)


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday playing with a long layer over skinny jeans (shirt dress and long cardigan, respectively)
> View attachment 5004552
> View attachment 5004553


Love the looks and especially with those heels!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday playing with a long layer over skinny jeans (shirt dress and long cardigan, respectively)
> View attachment 5004552
> View attachment 5004553


I would totally wear a shirtdress over skinny jeans!       It's a great look @BalenciagaKitte!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the looks and especially with those heels!


Thanks they are from Ann Taylor!


----------



## Volvomom

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with Theory pants, Hermés scarf and Rag & Bone blazer
> View attachment 4999055
> View attachment 4999057


Kitte......i love your white trousers..... gorgeous outfits.


----------



## Selenet

Trench coat: Burberry
Shirt: Diane von Furstenberg
Trousers: Comme des garcons
Shoes: Valentino
Scarf: Louis Vuitton


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD for Monday...sequin shirt, pink skirt and Louboutins?   Kind of a strange NYE-spring-office-casual combo


----------



## Volvomom

Love the sequins!


----------



## Antonia

Monday and Tuesday


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Monday and Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007720
> View attachment 5007722


What a great green color!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> What a great green color!


Thanks...I agree, that's what caught my eye on this jacket!  I actually hunted it down...long story short:  I spotted a fashion blogger with the jacket and matching purse from Popsugar street style from Stockholm...here is the pic attached.  I had no clue who made the jacket (turns out it's by Stand Studio) so I took a picture with my phone, then used 'Google Lens' and it found the jacket for me!  I could only find one place online that had it and now they're sold out...I had to get it-it was instant obsession!!


----------



## WineLover

Antonia said:


> Thanks...I agree, that's what caught my eye on this jacket!  I actually hunted it down...long story short:  I spotted a fashion blogger with the jacket and matching purse from Popsugar street style from Stockholm...here is the pic attached.  I had no clue who made the jacket (turns out it's by Stand Studio) so I took a picture with my phone, then used 'Google Lens' and it found the jacket for me!  I could only find one place online that had it and now they're sold out...I had to get it-it was instant obsession!!
> View attachment 5008048


Wow, great sleuthing. I like the way you styled it much better. Very pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Thanks...I agree, that's what caught my eye on this jacket!  I actually hunted it down...long story short:  I spotted a fashion blogger with the jacket and matching purse from Popsugar street style from Stockholm...here is the pic attached.  I had no clue who made the jacket (turns out it's by Stand Studio) so I took a picture with my phone, then used 'Google Lens' and it found the jacket for me!  I could only find one place online that had it and now they're sold out...I had to get it-it was instant obsession!!
> View attachment 5008048


That’s awesome! Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Thanks...I agree, that's what caught my eye on this jacket!  I actually hunted it down...long story short:  I spotted a fashion blogger with the jacket and matching purse from Popsugar street style from Stockholm...here is the pic attached.  I had no clue who made the jacket (turns out it's by Stand Studio) so I took a picture with my phone, then used 'Google Lens' and it found the jacket for me!  I could only find one place online that had it and now they're sold out...I had to get it-it was instant obsession!!
> View attachment 5008048


It kind of reminds me of this Coach bag:


----------



## Antonia

WineLover said:


> Wow, great sleuthing. I like the way you styled it much better. Very pretty.


Awww thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> It kind of reminds me of this Coach bag:
> 
> View attachment 5009075


Yes!!  Puffy bags are in right now (actually since last year).


----------



## Selenet

Wearing Chanel bag
Uniqlo x Marimekko trousers and jacket
Liisa Riski sweatshirt


----------



## Antonia

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5009697
> 
> View attachment 5009698
> 
> Wearing Chanel bag
> Uniqlo x Marimekko trousers and jacket
> Liisa Riski sweatshirt


Love the Chanel reissue!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - blazers are just my style


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - blazers are just my style
> View attachment 5010464


This is a killer look @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This is a killer look @BalenciagaKitte !


Aw thanks Antonia!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday and Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007720
> View attachment 5007722


Beautiful I love that green jacket.


----------



## Cams

This week


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Beautiful I love that green jacket.


Thank you Cams!!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> This week


Amazing style Cams!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Amazing style Cams!!


Thank you Antonia. You too kind kind of wearing the same lol.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - wide leg pants and lavender tee by Vince, Everlane sweater, Marc Fisher LTD heels


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - wide leg pants and lavender tee by Vince, Everlane sweater, Marc Fisher LTD heels
> View attachment 5015767



Love this outfit!  Lavender and black look stunning together!


----------



## Antonia

Monday and Tuesday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Theory blazer, cropped Banana Republic pants, Louboutin flats


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Theory blazer, cropped Banana Republic pants, Louboutin flats
> View attachment 5016969


Your pearls look great with that outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Your pearls look great with that outfit!


Thank you BeachBagGal... some little pearls never hurt anybody!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - wide leg pants and lavender tee by Vince, Everlane sweater, Marc Fisher LTD heels
> View attachment 5015767


Love this


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday and Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016355
> View attachment 5016356


Antonia the shoes


----------



## Cams

Sorry friends I have been learning how to ski everyday and falling, so this week first day I wore normal clothes


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia the shoes


I'm assuming you're referring to the 2nd photo...those are from Zara from a few seasons ago. Thank you!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday did someone say pinstripes were back?
Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday did someone say pinstripes were back?
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> View attachment 5018226
> View attachment 5018227


They never go out of style!!  You look great!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> They never go out of style!!  You look great!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday did someone say pinstripes were back?
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> View attachment 5018226
> View attachment 5018227


Love the pinstripes!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I'm assuming you're referring to the 2nd photo...those are from Zara from a few seasons ago. Thank you!!


Yes Antonia they are beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## HarlemBagLady




----------



## Volvomom

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5019779


Gorgeous


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday with J Brand jeans and Repetto flats


----------



## Antonia

Weds, Thurs,  Fri


----------



## BeachBagGal

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5019779


Love that yellow coat!!!


----------



## Christofle

Vancouver is lovely


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Volvomom said:


> Gorgeous





BeachBagGal said:


> Love that yellow coat!!!



Thanks


----------



## Cams

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5019779


I like the yellow jacket.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Vancouver is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020341


You live in Vancouver? Lol so do I.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with J Brand jeans and Repetto flats
> View attachment 5020053


Love the pop of red shoes.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> You live in Vancouver? Lol so do I.


No, business travel! Hehe


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Love the pop of red shoes.


Thank you Cams!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday


----------



## ditzydi

Starting a new job today after not working for three years.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Starting a new job today after not working for three years.


Have yourself a lovely first day !


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Starting a new job today after not working for three years.


Congrats on your new job...you look fabulous!!


----------



## sdkitty

ditzydi said:


> Starting a new job today after not working for three years.


you look great....have  a good first day....I  personally hate being the new person but anyway


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Starting a new job today after not working for three years.




congratulations on the new job!     You look great!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday (Brooks Brothers dress)


----------



## ditzydi

Happy St. Patty’s day everybody!


----------



## Christofle

Forgot to wear green today 
Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Happy St. Patty’s day everybody!


Perfection! Happy St. Patty's Day to you too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My green outfit for today- this Theory Lackland blazer I wanted forever and finally bought it on Poshmark- and Loeffler Randall shoes.


----------



## Antonia

Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My green outfit for today- this Theory Lackland blazer I wanted forever and finally bought it on Poshmark- and Loeffler Randall shoes.
> View attachment 5026246
> View attachment 5026248
> View attachment 5026249


Love how the nail polish matches your shirt!!  Nice outfit @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love how the nail polish matches your shirt!!  Nice outfit @BalenciagaKitte !!


Thanks Antonia! I love that green jacket in your post!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Antonia! I love that green jacket in your post!


Oh thanks!! It's by Zara!!  I was trying to find you the link but I can't find it which means it might be sold out...but there's this new version too...it's a little more cropped:








						TEXTURED FITTED BLAZER
					

Cropped blazer with lapel collar and long sleeves. Front flap pockets with buttons. Front embossed metal button closure.




					www.zara.com


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Antonia! I love that green jacket in your post!



+1   It's lovely @Antonia


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> +1   It's lovely @Antonia


Thanks @JenJBS !!


----------



## ditzydi

I was all bows today.  Instead of clip dots, my blouse had clipbows.


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026686
> View attachment 5026687
> View attachment 5026688
> View attachment 5026689


Love the looks but now I have the Happy Days theme song in my head.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Love the looks but now I have the Happy Days theme song in my head.


I love that show!!  I got lazy posting my pics every single day so now I wait until I have a few at a time-lol!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> I was all bows today.  Instead of clip dots, my blouse had clipbows.


Super cute blouse and earrings!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay with some neon and a new pillbug pouch (I am using as sunglasses holder). Bag- Balenciaga


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay with some neon and a new pillbug pouch (I am using as sunglasses holder). Bag- Balenciaga
> View attachment 5028492
> View attachment 5028495
> View attachment 5028499


OMG I love everything!!! Those pants are amazing!!!  Happy weekend!!


----------



## ditzydi

Casual Friday at the office today.


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay with some neon and a new pillbug pouch (I am using as sunglasses holder). Bag- Balenciaga
> View attachment 5028492
> View attachment 5028495
> View attachment 5028499


Love everything, that pillbug pouch is too cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay with some neon and a new pillbug pouch (I am using as sunglasses holder). Bag- Balenciaga
> View attachment 5028492
> View attachment 5028495
> View attachment 5028499


Ooo I love this look with the neon yellow!


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Starting a new job today after not working for three years.


Congrats all the best .


----------



## Cams

This week have a great weekend you all.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> This week have a great weekend you all.


Love them all!   Those ripped jeans are so cool!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Have yourself a lovely first day !


@ditzydi, Belated congrats! Hope the first week was lovely! I love the moto details on your jacket. In the camel color, they really pop!
@Cams, I love the proportions and colors of all of your outfits!
@Antonia, I love the contrast of drape and structure in your fashion choices!
@BalenciagaKitte, that theory blazer with its safari pockets is gorgeous on you. Also love the pop of your pedicure against the loeffler Randall sandals.
@Christofle, I forgot this week was St. Patrick’s altogether. you look very smart even without the green touch.
here are some pics I spent an hour with acrylic (a paint medium I haven’t used in years) in a temporary studio (an apt we will be gut renovating), so found a use for work out clothing. Palette was inspired by one of my favorite dresses, dead stock vintage Donald brooks, a 57 usd find on eBay. In the DB dress, the pockets and shoulders and everything line uo perfectly within the pattern and the fabric is a heavy but not itchy textured wool. Metallic 30B vache liegee rescue bag, brushed Phw, lovingly refurbished by @docride.
happy weekend!


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> @ditzydi, Belated congrats! Hope the first week was lovely!
> @Cams, I love the proportions and colors of all of your outfits!
> @Antonia, I love the contrast of drape and structure in your fashion choices!
> @BalenciagaKitte, that theory blazer with its safari pockets is gorgeous on you. Also love the pop of your pedicure against the loeffler Randall sandals.
> @Christofle, I forgot this week was St. Patrick’s altogether. you look very smart even without the green touch.
> haply weekend!


Aww, thanks @880 !!


----------



## ditzydi

Thank you @Cams and @880.  It was a fantastic first week.  Even if I was exhausted and in bed before 9 like a 5 year old.


----------



## Christofle

Have a great week everyone !
Shorts and linen socks are back... Spring has arrived !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> OMG I love everything!!! Those pants are amazing!!!  Happy weekend!!


Thanks the pants are Lauren Ralph Lauren!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Have a great week everyone !
> Shorts and linen socks are back... Spring has arrived !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031450


Happy spring @Christofle !  And everyone else!!  It's much milder these days but I'm not ready for shorts yet!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Theory jacket, Vince crinkle pants, Loeffler Randall flats


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone


It is a fil coupé kinda day ! Lovely fabric but a bit too delicate for my linking!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 5032498
> 
> It is a fil coupé kinda day ! Love fabric but a bit too delicate for my linking!
> 
> View attachment 5032501


Can we talk about those sneakers!?!?!?!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Can we talk about those sneakers!?!?!?!


Some extra detail for you! Couldn’t see the perforations nor the patent sections that well in the previous pic.

Thanks Antonia


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Some extra detail for you! Couldn’t see the perforations nor the patent sections that well in the previous pic.
> 
> Thanks Antonia
> View attachment 5032531


Love these!!!


----------



## Selenet

Lamb shearling coat Burberry
Skirt Moschino
Bag Chanel
Knit Wolford
Shoes Valentino
Scarf Louis Vuitton


----------



## Antonia

Mon, Tues,  Wed


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 5032498
> 
> It is a fil coupé kinda day ! Lovely fabric but a bit too delicate for my linking!
> 
> View attachment 5032501


Stunning fabric! and, I love your sneaker wardrobe!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Mon, Tues,  Wed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033797
> View attachment 5033798
> View attachment 5033799


Loving those fantastic neutrals Antonia!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday with my new Balenciaga XS Camera bag! Vintage DvF button-down shirt, Vince satin wide-leg pants, Sergio Rossi heels (from TheRealReal)


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday with my new Balenciaga XS Camera bag! Vintage DvF button-down shirt, Vince satin wide-leg pants, Sergio Rossi heels (from TheRealReal)
> View attachment 5034186
> View attachment 5034188



I was wondering how you would style the kitten bag. Beautifully, of course!  Love this look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> I was wondering how you would style the kitten bag. Beautifully, of course!  Love this look!


JenJBS thank you for your encouraging words, you make me smile!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Loving those fantastic neutrals Antonia!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday with my new Balenciaga XS Camera bag! Vintage DvF button-down shirt, Vince satin wide-leg pants, Sergio Rossi heels (from TheRealReal)
> View attachment 5034186
> View attachment 5034188


Such a cool purse and of course there are cute kitties on it!!


----------



## maria28

The rare occasion of not wearing gym clothes the other day , so took some pics.


----------



## ditzydi

Here’s my week of ootd’s.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Friday !


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Love them all!   Those ripped jeans are so cool!


Thank you Antonia they are from Zara.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Some extra detail for you! Couldn’t see the perforations nor the patent sections that well in the previous pic.
> 
> Thanks Antonia
> View attachment 5032531


Love this


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> @ditzydi, Belated congrats! Hope the first week was lovely! I love the moto details on your jacket. In the camel color, they really pop!
> @Cams, I love the proportions and colors of all of your outfits!
> @Antonia, I love the contrast of drape and structure in your fashion choices!
> @BalenciagaKitte, that theory blazer with its safari pockets is gorgeous on you. Also love the pop of your pedicure against the loeffler Randall sandals.
> @Christofle, I forgot this week was St. Patrick’s altogether. you look very smart even without the green touch.
> here are some pics I spent an hour with acrylic (a paint medium I haven’t used in years) in a temporary studio (an apt we will be gut renovating), so found a use for work out clothing. Palette was inspired by one of my favorite dresses, dead stock vintage Donald brooks, a 57 usd find on eBay. In the DB dress, the pockets and shoulders and everything line uo perfectly within the pattern and the fabric is a heavy but not itchy textured wool. Metallic 30B vache liegee rescue bag, brushed Phw, lovingly refurbished by @docride.
> happy weekend!
> View attachment 5029256
> View attachment 5029257
> View attachment 5029258
> View attachment 5029259


Thank you I love your dress.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Mon, Tues,  Wed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033797
> View attachment 5033798
> View attachment 5033799


Antonia love them all but that ring?? Beautiful.


----------



## Cams

This week


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> This week


Looks like you are enjoying the warmer weather!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia love them all but that ring?? Beautiful.


Ahhh the 2nd photo with sapphire/diamond??  Well, a little secret...I have the earrings too but they are Princess Diana replicas!! My mom got them on one of those shopping channels years ago and she gave them to me!  I love them!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday and Friday


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Friday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035664
> View attachment 5035665



Love the outfit, and especially the shirt!


----------



## l.ch.

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5032742
> 
> Lamb shearling coat Burberry
> Skirt Moschino
> Bag Chanel
> Knit Wolford
> Shoes Valentino
> Scarf Louis Vuitton


Such a beautiful smile!


----------



## maria28

Christofle said:


> Happy Friday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035664
> View attachment 5035665


Love the shirt


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday with my new Balenciaga XS Camera bag! Vintage DvF button-down shirt, Vince satin wide-leg pants, Sergio Rossi heels (from TheRealReal)
> View attachment 5034186
> View attachment 5034188



I love the cats!!!!  Such a happy purse.


----------



## Selenet

My outfit:
Burberry vintage trench coat
Valentino boots
Louis Vuitton scarf
Bottega Veneta bag
Zara jeans


----------



## Antonia

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5037699
> 
> My outfit:
> Burberry vintage trench coat
> Valentino boots
> Louis Vuitton scarf
> Bottega Veneta bag
> Zara jeans


Love those boots!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD - a little wrinkled but made it through the work day!


----------



## Christofle

The last two days... 

Hope everyone is having a lovely week so far !


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looks like you are enjoying the warmer weather!


Lol very much so, but we just went to another lock down again


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Thursday and Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035766
> View attachment 5035767


Bella .


----------



## Cams

No outfits for me this week, we are on a lockdown again, been on gym gear. Just these 2 lol.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> No outfits for me this week, we are on a lockdown again, been on gym gear. Just these 2 lol.


The flowers are so pretty on that tree


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The last two days...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely week so far !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040567
> View attachment 5040568


Love that jacket in the first pic!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> The flowers are so pretty on that tree


Yeh I love them cherry blossom first time leaving in a city with them.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thin sweater from massimo dutti
Coulottes new at zara
Gold pendant from etsy
Belt bought in italy


----------



## Antonia

Monday,  Tuesday and today... I took a vacation day yesterday lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD - a little wrinkled but made it through the work day!
> View attachment 5040049


Love that skirt!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday and today... I took a vacation day yesterday lol.
> View attachment 5041465
> View attachment 5041466
> View attachment 5041467


Belts look great on you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD a very sunny Thursday


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Belts look great on you!


Thank you!  I love belts, they help create a waistline!!


----------



## ditzydi

This week chewed me up and spit me out.  This week’s outfits.  Wore the company polo and jeans today to reduce brain usage this morning.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday
> View attachment 5043881


I absolutely love this look...I think it might be my favorite!!


----------



## chicklety

Happy Easter, Happy Spring!


----------



## awayfromblue

Mandala print maxi dress for my son's birthday party, and my latest bag buy!
Dress and necklace: Jeanswest
Earrings: Piper
Shoes: Novo
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Love Too


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Easter! Here's a variation from last year's Easter suit (different skirt and blouse under the vest).


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

T


Antonia said:


> I absolutely love this look...I think it might be my favorite!!


Thanks Antonia, it's a hoodie from Uniqlo, Mother jeans and Lacoste sneakers.


----------



## BeachBagGal

chicklety said:


> Happy Easter, Happy Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045121


Omg those shoes are adorable!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Such a 


qwerty234 said:


> Mandala print maxi dress for my son's birthday party, and my latest bag buy!
> Dress and necklace: Jeanswest
> Earrings: Piper
> Shoes: Novo
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Love Too


Such a cute dress!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - I love this DvF dress!


----------



## Antonia

@BalenciagaKitte Pretty in pink!!!


----------



## Antonia

Monday and Tuesday


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - I love this DvF dress!
> View attachment 5046179


Looks adorable on you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - bag is Milly


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Early OOTD Wednesday - vintage Chloé pumps


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - bag is Milly
> View attachment 5047206
> View attachment 5047207


Love those colors!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those colors!


Thank you BeachBagGal!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - wide-wale corduroy blazer from Zara


----------



## Antonia

Mon, Tues,  Wed and today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Mon, Tues,  Wed and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048767
> View attachment 5048768
> View attachment 5048770
> View attachment 5048772


That purple dress is so cute!


----------



## ditzydi

This weeks outfits.  Today wore my office polo until they sent me home because I looked and felt like crap after my second moderna shot yesterday.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> This weeks outfits.  Today wore my office polo until they sent me home because I looked and felt like crap after my second moderna shot yesterday.


Lovely outfits!  I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Etro scarf, Converse sneakers, Adidas pants and Topman shirt. Celine bag on the background.


----------



## patsku

Simone Rocha x HM dress, Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag, Miu Miu pumps


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Lovely outfits!  I hope you feel better!!!


Thank you!  Feeling much better today.


----------



## HavPlenty

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday
> View attachment 5043881


I love this top! Looks so soft. Where is it from? ETA: nvm I see you posted it is from Uniqlo.


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s outfit to take the kiddo to the train museum.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

HavPlenty said:


> I love this top! Looks so soft. Where is it from? ETA: nvm I see you posted it is from Uniqlo.


It's the *WOMEN ULTRA STRETCH DRY SWEAT PULLOVER HOODIE *Mine has drawstrings on the hood so an older style. But same awesome scuba fabric is still on the site.


----------



## HavPlenty

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's the *WOMEN ULTRA STRETCH DRY SWEAT PULLOVER HOODIE *Mine has drawstrings on the hood so an older style. But same awesome scuba fabric is still on the site.


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with another Uniqlo dry sweat hoodie, neon Air Force 1s... and Sweetie the cat.


----------



## pursekitten

The cherry blossoms finally bloomed! So it was picnic time with my hubs and the pups. 



Dress: Lulu's
Bag: Loewe Puzzle Mini in tan
Bag scarf: Vintage Celine
Shoes: Madewell Margo flat in desert camel


----------



## Firstchanellv28

New in pink outfit from Zara. Having fun mismatching them.   
Bag: Dior
Shoes: Valentino/ Barbie X House of Avenues


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with cat (Vince blouse and Theory pants)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with another Uniqlo dry sweat hoodie, neon Air Force 1s... and Sweetie the cat.
> View attachment 5052363


Wow 
I love that ! You're looking great !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow
> I love that ! You're looking great !


Thanks Pollie-Jean!!!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Antonia said:


> Monday and Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046677
> View attachment 5046678


LOOOOOVE those boots!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

ETRO Bailey blazer


----------



## Antonia

BringMyBurberry said:


> LOOOOOVE those boots!


Thank you!   They are 3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with Loeffler Randall skull flats (old)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with Loeffler Randall skull flats (old)
> View attachment 5054596
> View attachment 5054597


Those are so cool!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Those are so cool!!!


Thanks! I have them in black patent too.....


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with Loeffler Randall skull flats (old)
> View attachment 5054596
> View attachment 5054597



I love those shoes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> I love those shoes!


Thanks JBS!


----------



## 880

No name stingray bag (Constance style) posted for @Purses & Perfumes but since it doesn’t fit much, I actually wore a BV hobo (fashionphile) out

Brunello cargo pants and chanel sleeveless knit top (boutique)
Rick Owens navy stretch leather jacket (TRR)
Golden goose sneakers
morganthal frederics glasses and sunglasses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> No name stingray bag (Constance style) posted for @Purses & Perfumes but since it doesn’t fit much, I actually wore a BV hobo (fashionphile) out
> 
> Brunello cargo pants and chanel sleeveless knit top (boutique)
> Rick Owens navy stretch leather jacket (TRR)
> Golden goose sneakers
> morganthal frederics glasses and sunglasses
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055097
> View attachment 5055134


Thank you, @880 for the lovely mod shots!  Love your stingray bag (even if it doesn't fit much).   And your BV hobo looks so chic and comfortable.  It's a beautiful color.


----------



## Antonia

Mon,  Tues and Wed


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Beige and white: spring neutrals


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - J Brand Tate jeans


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - J Brand Tate jeans
> View attachment 5056089


I love the top and how it's fitted and love the color!  Great look!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love the top and how it's fitted and love the color!  Great look!!


Thanks Antonia, it's a bodysuit from Aritzia!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Antonia, it's a bodysuit from Aritzia!


Love Aritzia....I need to check out the website!!


----------



## patsku

Dress Self-Portrait, flats Chloé, bag Fendi


----------



## Antonia

Thursday and Friday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay with cat


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay with cat
> View attachment 5057075


Please tell me more about those boots!!  That color!!!  (And we always love the kitty photo bombs!!)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Please tell me more about those boots!!  That color!!!  (And we always love the kitty photo bombs!!)


Hi Antonia, thank you! These are the same Stuart Weitzman Charlie boots I have in black, but found burgundy ones on Poshmark for a song!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi Antonia, thank you! These are the same Stuart Weitzman Charlie boots I have in black, but found burgundy ones on Poshmark for a song!


 
You Stuart Weitzman boots are amazing!  Love this color.  And I agree with Antonia about loving kitty photo bombs!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi Antonia, thank you! These are the same Stuart Weitzman Charlie boots I have in black, but found burgundy ones on Poshmark for a song!


I love that color, it really stands out!!  I think I'm going to have to look for these Charlie boots!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ditzydi

The week of outfits.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my gingham dress from HM  
Shoes: Michael Kors
Bag: Chanel 
Bracelet & Ring: Cartier JUC & LOVE Band
Necklace: DBTY Tiffany and Co
Earring: Frivole VCA


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Strathberry Nano bag, SuperDry leather jacket and some random jeans...


----------



## ditzydi

BringMyBurberry said:


> Strathberry Nano bag, SuperDry leather jacket and some random jeans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058057


Love the bag and that jacket looks butta.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Thursday and Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057071
> View attachment 5057072


Antonia loving all of your outfit looking great as always .


----------



## Cams

My container arrived 
So I have been unpacking missed you all. Here my outfits from the days I left home


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia loving all of your outfit looking great as always .


Awww thanks Cams....gotta say the same about you!!!


----------



## avcbob

Cams said:


> My container arrived
> So I have been unpacking missed you all. Here my outfits from the days I left home


Cams - Looking great.  It must be wonderful to have all of your stuff!!


----------



## patsku

Dress Alexander McQueen, belt Fendi, bag and sandals Valentino


----------



## Lux.

I LOVE OOTD threads I wish I saw this sooner. Here are a couple of mine recently.

J Crew men's garter stitch sweater, Paige Jeans, Rag & Bone belt, and Dr Martens 1460s.
Madewell tie dye sweater and Madewell curvy perfect vintage jean in Fitzgerald.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Awww thanks Cams....gotta say the same about you!!!


Thank you Antonia


----------



## Cams

avcbob said:


> Cams - Looking great.  It must be wonderful to have all of your stuff!!


Thank you so much, yes but we had such a big home in Australia we moved into a condo, so we donated most of our belongings to settle well in the condo small closet now, I am
Happy it feeling like home.


----------



## avcbob

Cams said:


> Thank you so much, yes but we had such a big home in Australia we moved into a condo, so we donated most of our belongings to settle well in the condo small closet now, I am
> Happy it feeling like home.


Is this photo you new 'smaller' closet???


----------



## Cams

avcbob said:


> Is this photo you new 'smaller' closet???


Yes it is the new small one.


----------



## Cams

Today visiting one of the world early wonders in Vancouver


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today visiting one of the world early wonders in Vancouver


Have fun and enjoy the great outdoors !


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Yes it is the new small one.


Good thing DH doesn’t seem to have a large shoe or bag collection.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD


----------



## Christofle

Time for Spring bag and shoes !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD with kitty loaf in background... ugh I'm getting my hair cut next week and can't wait! Hermés twilly as scarf.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD with kitty loaf in background... ugh I'm getting my hair cut next week and can't wait! Hermés twilly as scarf.
> View attachment 5060539


Kitty loaf is adorable


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD
> View attachment 5060207
> View attachment 5060208


Nice sleek all black outfit!


----------



## Cams

Today I am
In love with this weather, the flowers so beautiful


----------



## Christofle

It’s snowing today... not sure where Spring has gone off to.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> It’s snowing today... not sure where Spring has gone off to.
> 
> View attachment 5061557


I see your corduroy pants and raise you a corduroy blazer  OOTD Wednesday:


----------



## 880

You guys look so spring like! It’s been cold here, so I’ve been wearing  jackets, (vintage  dead stock pucci and striped Jay kos jacket, a men’s jacket, tailored to fit, and vintage from my closet) H belt and vuori joggers. And with Dior gauchos or culottes or whatever the designers are calling those pants these days. Vintage from my closet issey miyake top and Warren edwards moto boots ans 21p chanel cardigan.  Barenia 30B, an eBay deal, refurbished by @docride.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I see your corduroy pants and raise you a corduroy blazer  OOTD Wednesday:
> View attachment 5062159


 You win


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday: knife kitten mules with socks? yes please. Neon bag is Balenciaga.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today I am
> In love with this weather, the flowers so beautiful


Beautiful.... You and the scenery!!


----------



## Antonia

I was off Monday,  so here are Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Beautiful.... You and the scenery!!


Thank you Antonia I love this weather so much.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I was off Monday,  so here are Tuesday,  Wednesday and Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062466
> View attachment 5062467
> View attachment 5062468


Love that white blazer Antonia.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Love that white blazer Antonia.


Thank you @Cams , it's Zara!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


You look like a Greek goddess!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Cams , it's Zara!!


I hope you don’t mind I am going to look for it. I love it.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You look like a Greek goddess!!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> I hope you don’t mind I am going to look for it. I love it.


No, not at all!!!   It's a great jacket!!!   If you get it,  be sure to post pics!!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: knife kitten mules with socks? yes please. Neon bag is Balenciaga.
> View attachment 5062457
> View attachment 5062458


I love the shoes!! But, how do you keep them on the feet? This kept me from buying them...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> I love the shoes!! But, how do you keep them on the feet? This kept me from buying them...


I was concerned about that too since I bought them online. However, they are "deep" enough-- cover enough of the front and sides of my foot-- to stay on. The only trouble I have with them, the toes are so long and pointy, I have banged them on steps. So I have scuffed the point of the toes. I don't think I would buy satin or other delicate fabric mules for this reason!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> No, not at all!!!   It's a great jacket!!!   If you get it,  be sure to post pics!!


I will I hope I will find it I am planing to go tomorrow.


----------



## Cams

Today, have a great weekend outfit friends.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today, have a great weekend outfit friends.


Stunning!!!!   You have a great weekend too!!  Good luck finding the jacket!!   Did you look online?    If not I can try to send you the link for it.


----------



## ditzydi

This week’s outfits.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> This week’s outfits.


Love all your outfits! So classic and perfect.


----------



## patsku

T-shirt Alexander McQueen, jeans Frame, sneakers Stella McCartney. I love this t-shirt, it is the most recent one in my small collection of McQueen t-shirts, but I do think it is a bit too long for me since I am very short. Maybe I should get it fixed.


----------



## Cams

Today, I got my Zara jacket Antonia. Now off to go and get hair done, lots of grey lol


----------



## Work_For_Purse

ditzydi said:


> I was all bows today.  Instead of clip dots, my blouse had clipbows.


Love this earrings! so cute


----------



## patsku

Dress Batsheva, slippers Chloé, bag Alexander McQueen


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Today, I got my Zara jacket Antonia. Now off to go and get hair done, lots of grey lol



Great outfit


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today



Looking fab!
Love the white blazer with the pop of yellow under.


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Great outfit


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking fab!
> Love the white blazer with the pop of yellow under.


Thank you, I believe the Blazer is the one I liked on Antonia. Zara.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD an about-to-rain Tuesday. Theory "Livwilth" dress, Rails blouse, Louboutin heels


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD an about-to-rain Tuesday. Theory "Livwilth" dress, Rails blouse, Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5068286


Lovely neutral outfit !!!


----------



## Christofle

Nothing too exciting but thankfully the last day of the work week!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Nothing too exciting but thankfully the last day of the work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068404


Fantastic! Enjoy your extended weekend!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fantastic! Enjoy your extended weekend!


It’s not quite extended. I only work 3 days a week


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD an about-to-rain Tuesday. Theory "Livwilth" dress, Rails blouse, Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5068286


Stuning


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Nothing too exciting but thankfully the last day of the work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068404


Love those sneakers


----------



## Cams

Today, I am in love with this weather flower buds everywhere


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today, I am in love with this weather flower buds everywhere


That’s a lot of raking


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> That’s a lot of raking


True.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today, I got my Zara jacket Antonia. Now off to go and get hair done, lots of grey lol


YAY!!!   I can't wait to see you model it!!


----------



## Antonia

patsku said:


> T-shirt Alexander McQueen, jeans Frame, sneakers Stella McCartney. I love this t-shirt, it is the most recent one in my small collection of McQueen t-shirts, but I do think it is a bit too long for me since I am very short. Maybe I should get it fixed.


I wouldn't cut it....just do the 'half tuck' and voila!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


Oh I spoke too soon on the previous post!  It looks FABULOUS on you!!  Congrats!!   Oh and your hair came out so pretty!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> It’s not quite extended. I only work 3 days a week


 Lucky you!!!!


----------



## Antonia

I was off yesterday,  so here are Mon, Tues and Thursday.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> This week’s outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5064384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064387


OMG that little black bag is so cute!  I know it looks like Hermes but is it a mini Tory Burch Lee Radziwill??


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> OMG that little black bag is so cute!  I know it looks like Hermes but is it a mini Tory Burch Lee Radziwill??



It is!  It’s the petite size.  Apparently there is now a nano size.  This one fits just my essentials.  I wonder what all can fit into the nano.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> It is!  It’s the petite size.  Apparently there is now a nano size.  This one fits just my essentials.  I wonder what all can fit into the nano.
> 
> View attachment 5069737


OMG, love it!!!  What a great photo!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Oh I spoke too soon on the previous post!  It looks FABULOUS on you!!  Congrats!!   Oh and your hair came out so pretty!!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5070175


Love the yellow with the black ! Very spring bumble bee!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5070175


I love that hoodie!!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5070175


I love the shoes.


----------



## Cams

Today it’s a little cold for me have a great weekend outfit friends.


----------



## mandaron

enensweety said:


> Celebrating ❤s day with my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990422


Beautiful!


----------



## ditzydi

This week’s outfits.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> I love the shoes.


Thank you they are Stuart Weitzman!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> This week’s outfits.


Perfection!!!


----------



## fendifemale

ditzydi said:


> This week’s outfits.


Where's the denim dress from? It looks so comfy.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Nothing too exciting but thankfully the last day of the work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068404


Love the way your sneakers and top and pants coordinate! 
OT, but did you ever mention something about a sliver lavender jade cuff? I may be thinking of something or someone else, but I was really curious so I thought I would ask! Hugs


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you they are Stuart Weitzman!



Thanks.  It was a gross week and the bright colors early in the week helped keep me from feeling depressed.  I think next week's color theme will be white.  Ha.  



fendifemale said:


> Where's the denim dress from? It looks so comfy.


It's Gloria Vanderbilt from Costco.


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Love the way your sneakers and top and pants coordinate!
> OT, but did you ever mention something about a sliver lavender jade cuff? I may be thinking of something or someone else, but I was really curious so I thought I would ask! Hugs


Yes I mentioned it in the jewelry box thread!

I had it made by my uncle and engraved with the year I finished my undergrad.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Yes I mentioned it in the jewelry box thread!
> 
> I had it made by my uncle and engraved with the year I finished my undergrad.


please Post pics! Would love to see!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> please Post pics! Would love to see!



+1


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday a rainy day and a neutral outfit. Louboutin heels.


----------



## Christofle

New day, new pant material!
First time wearing my new cannabis pants... I’ve had hemp before but this is definitely a first. Very very soft and breathable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> New day, new pant material!
> First time wearing my new cannabis pants... I’ve had hemp before but this is definitely a first. Very very soft and breathable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073975


Nice! They look like they are super soft.


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! They look like they are super soft.


Very much like linen but without the creasing issue.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD May the 4th Be With You


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> New day, new pant material!
> First time wearing my new cannabis pants... I’ve had hemp before but this is definitely a first. Very very soft and breathable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073975



Love this outfit! Sounds like a great material.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD May the 4th Be With You
> View attachment 5074025
> View attachment 5074026


Nice play with your outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice play with your outfit!


Aww thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, Sergio Rossi sandals


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD May the 4th Be With You
> View attachment 5074025
> View attachment 5074026


Ahhh, love it!  (a day late but) May the 4th be with you too!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, Sergio Rossi sandals
> View attachment 5075317
> View attachment 5075318


Love the jacket!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the jacket!!!


Thanks Antonia, it's Theory "Lackland"


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Antonia, it's Theory "Lackland"


Nice!!  And of course, I love that you belted it...I would have done the same!!


----------



## Antonia

Mon, Tues,  Weds


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, Sergio Rossi sandals
> View attachment 5075317
> View attachment 5075318


Cute! And loving those earrings!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! And loving those earrings!


Thanks, they are from Etsy!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Nice!!  And of course, I love that you belted it...I would have done the same!!


Thank you...You have an excellent belt collection Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you...You have an excellent belt collection Antonia!


Thank you!  I feel like they really complete an outfit weather you're wearing on belt loops with pants, or cinching the waist over a jacket/cardi/coat.  I just ordered one that look like they're tied in a knot from & Other Stories in black with gold HW.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## JenJBS

Inspired by BalenciagaKitte, I got some joggers from White House Black Market.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by BalenciagaKitte, I got some joggers from White House Black Market.
> 
> View attachment 5076278


Love WHBM....you look great!! Love the pink color on you!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Love WHBM....you look great!! Love the pink color on you!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by BalenciagaKitte, I got some joggers from White House Black Market.
> 
> View attachment 5076278


You look AWESOME and those joggers are so slouchy-cool!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> You look AWESOME and those joggers are so slouchy-cool!



Thank you!    So slouchy comfortable too!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by BalenciagaKitte, I got some joggers from White House Black Market.
> 
> View attachment 5076278


You’re gorgeous in that shade of pink! Love it! Is that the Giles bros twisted bracelet? Hugs

@JenJBS, I love your whole bracelet collection including all of the Giles and also the Opes Robur!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> You’re gorgeous in that shade of pink! Love it! Is that the Giles bros twisted bracelet? Hugs



Thank you!    You're very kind. It is my silver Giles bros twisted bracelet! Good call!


----------



## foxgal

I haven’t been on this thread before, but loving all these looks! I have to share some of my latest purchases for spring...Aritzia Farrah wide-leg jeans and Perfect Shrunken Hoodie, with Birkenstock EVA Arizona sandals and my YSL toy Loulou. Note... I don’t work and live in a smallish rural city, so VERY casual!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, Frye heels


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Frye heels
> View attachment 5076681


Fab and casual!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Frye heels
> View attachment 5076681


Love it....especially the denim top!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

And now for something completely different... Friday OOTD


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> And now for something completely different... Friday OOTD
> View attachment 5077167
> View attachment 5077168


Love the pop of color with your lace top!!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday and Friday


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD May the 4th Be With You
> View attachment 5074025
> View attachment 5074026


Love these colours


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Mon, Tues,  Weds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075571
> View attachment 5075572
> View attachment 5075573


Só Beautiful Antónia


----------



## Cams

My outfits for the past week.


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> My outfits for the past week.




Love number 3 and 5


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits for the past week.


Gorgeous!!  I spy Valentino Rockstuds in the last photo!!


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Love number 3 and 5


Thank you Jeans&heels.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!  I spy Valentino Rockstuds in the last photo!!


Yes Antonia my favorite designer in terms of comfort for high heels.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Yes Antonia my favorite designer in terms of comfort for high heels.


What is the heel height of the ones you have on?  I know I could never wear the super high ones!!  They look great!!


----------



## Cams

Hi Antonia it’s 10cm I have worn them Everywhere they are so confortable you should try. You will love it, hopefully I can add more in future, have 4 pairs now. But there is just so much I want lol it never ends lol. birthday coming up I have put on my list but there are allot of other items there too so whatever husbands picks I have to grateful.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hi Antonia it’s 10cm I have worn them Everywhere they are so confortable you should try. You will love it, hopefully I can add more in future, have 4 pairs now. But there is just so much I want lol it never ends lol. birthday coming up I have put on my list but there are allot of other items there too so whatever husbands picks I have to grateful.


WOW nice collection!!!  I love them all!!!  Looking forward to see your birthday reveal!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday in Manolos... with cat.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday in Manolos... with cat.
> View attachment 5079566


Your cat really loves getting her photo taken!!  I love the heel of those shoes as they are slightly wider at the bottom!! Nice!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Your cat really loves getting her photo taken!!  I love the heel of those shoes as they are slightly wider at the bottom!! Nice!


Thanks! She does anything to get attention!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Hi Antonia it’s 10cm I have worn them Everywhere they are so confortable you should try. You will love it, hopefully I can add more in future, have 4 pairs now. But there is just so much I want lol it never ends lol. birthday coming up I have put on my list but there are allot of other items there too so whatever husbands picks I have to grateful.


They are beautiful! I feel the same way about Louboutins, I have 6 pairs and am always looking for my next!


----------



## TC1

Mother's Day OOTD


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone !

I hope everyone’s week has been off to a lovely start!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, feeling like wearing red + black lately! Vince tee and pants, J. Crew scarf, Loeffler Randall shoes, Marni belt, Lacoste watch. Nail Polish is OPI Ledo Kiss


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> WOW nice collection!!!  I love them all!!!  Looking forward to see your birthday reveal!!


Antonia what reveal lol,
Yesterday and today’s outfit.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> They are beautiful! I feel the same way about Louboutins, I have 6 pairs and am always looking for my next!


 I have tried louboutins, they just don’t go with my feet, find them very uncomfortable, must be because I have wife feet lol. But they are gorgeous for sure. I bought a pair of Kate and returned and got Gucci instead. One day will see if I can try them again.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone !
> 
> I hope everyone’s week has been off to a lovely start!
> View attachment 5080523


You look great I like your shirt.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Another red and black OOTD


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Another red and black OOTD
> View attachment 5081534


I love how diverse all your OOTDs are!!

Loving this black and red combos!


----------



## michellem

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Another red and black OOTD
> View attachment 5081534


Love the shoes!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Cams

Today the sun is out.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday


----------



## Antonia

Here are Mon,  Tues, Thurs and Fri....I was off Weds.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Here are Mon,  Tues, Thurs and Fri....I was off Weds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083522
> View attachment 5083523
> View attachment 5083524
> View attachment 5083525


Especially love that denim dress with the shoes!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Girls night out... sorry for the photo dump. Didn’t take a full outfit pic.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Especially love that denim dress with the shoes!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !  The shoes look exactly like Valentino's but they're Steve Madden...he likes to copy designer shoes!  Valentino's go for $1,100 and SM go for under $80!   The denim dress is from Mango but now that I think of it, Valentino has a similar dress with that deep V but that's also over $1000!  The only thing missing from the dress are pockets...it would have been perfect!!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today


OMG I love the jacket!! Is it from Zara?  I've seen similar ones on there.  Love the white with gold buttons!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> OMG I love the jacket!! Is it from Zara?  I've seen similar ones on there.  Love the white with gold buttons!!


Yes Antonia the jacket is from Zara. I want in all colors they so cute.


----------



## patsku

Very summery today, so wearing dress by Faithfull the Brand, shoes and bag Valentino


----------



## Cams

patsku said:


> View attachment 5085034
> 
> Very summery today, so wearing dress by Faithfull the Brand, shoes and bag Valentino


Beautiful love your dress and bag.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> Today


Such a cute dress!


----------



## Louboutin329

Cams said:


> Today


This dress is so pretty!


----------



## Cams

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a cute dress!


Is not a dress is a Camilla Frank’s Australian designer Kaftan, you can style it in many different way it’s all silk. thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with cat, shoes are Jimmy Choo


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with cat, shoes are Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 5086252
> View attachment 5086253


The cat tried to make a run for it-lol!  Love the outfit...the colors suit you so well!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> The cat tried to make a run for it-lol!  Love the outfit...the colors suit you so well!!


Thank you! Yeah she totally photobombed me!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, cardigan over Firth tank dress. New Dior suede mules!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday with a lounging Buttercup the cat! Theory dress, Sam Edelman shoes.


----------



## Cams

The top 2 outfits was for yesterday celebrating my birthday, one for brunch and the other in the evening, last outfit today.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> The top 2 outfits was for yesterday celebrating my birthday, one for brunch and the other in the evening, last outfit today.


Happy belated birthday !
Looks like you received some lovely flowers too!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy belated birthday !
> Looks like you received some lovely flowers too!!


Thank you Christofle, was really spoiled for a few very small items Hermes and a box from Cartier that I am very scared to open, lol what if it’s something I don’t like lol.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> The top 2 outfits was for yesterday celebrating my birthday, one for brunch and the other in the evening, last outfit today.


OMG those flowers are beautiful!!  Happy Birthday again!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle, was really spoiled for a few very small items Hermes and a box from Cartier that I am very scared to open, lol what if it’s something I don’t like lol.


No, open it now!!  Do a live unboxing here!!


----------



## Cams

I will open it today promiss, but left home now to drop son at sports before school.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> OMG those flowers are beautiful!!  Happy Birthday again!!


Thank you Antonia.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle, was really spoiled for a few very small items Hermes and a box from Cartier that I am very scared to open, lol what if it’s something I don’t like lol.



I used to worry about that but I’ve always ended up liking the item more because someone gifted it to me even though it might not have been something I would have chosen for myself.

What exciting H goodies did you receive ?


----------



## Antonia

Monday,  Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday and Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087442
> View attachment 5087443
> View attachment 5087446


Wow loving the bags you chose for these outfits!   Great pairings!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow loving the bags you chose for these outfits!   Great pairings!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday and Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087442
> View attachment 5087443
> View attachment 5087446


Antonia you rock beautiful friend.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> I used to worry about that but I’ve always ended up liking the item more because someone gifted it to me even though it might not have been something I would have chosen for myself.
> 
> What exciting H goodies did you receive ?


Hello Antonia, Christofle all of you here it is, I am actually happy and grateful, I just opened the box here it is. he said he preferred the thinner because he thinks my wrists are small also maybe it was around 6k and the other was a little more, thank you  for letting me share my outfit friends, I am wearing it I don’t care it if it scratches, will it wear it everyday on its own I love it.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Hello Antonia, Christofle all of you here it is, I am actually happy and grateful, I just opened the box here it is. he said he preferred the thinner because he thinks my wrists are small also maybe it was around 6k and the other was a little more, thank you  for letting me share my outfit friends, I am wearing it I don’t care it if it scratches, will it wear it everyday on its own I love it.


Happy birthday again and enjoy your new goodies !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Hello Antonia, Christofle all of you here it is, I am actually happy and grateful, I just opened the box here it is. he said he preferred the thinner because he thinks my wrists are small also maybe it was around 6k and the other was a little more, thank you  for letting me share my outfit friends, I am wearing it I don’t care it if it scratches, will it wear it everyday on its own I love it.


Beautiful! A perfect fit. Congratulations!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hello Antonia, Christofle all of you here it is, I am actually happy and grateful, I just opened the box here it is. he said he preferred the thinner because he thinks my wrists are small also maybe it was around 6k and the other was a little more, thank you  for letting me share my outfit friends, I am wearing it I don’t care it if it scratches, will it wear it everyday on its own I love it.


Wow, it's simply stunning!!   So happy to hear that you love it!!!   Congrats again!!


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Hello Antonia, Christofle all of you here it is, I am actually happy and grateful, I just opened the box here it is. he said he preferred the thinner because he thinks my wrists are small also maybe it was around 6k and the other was a little more, thank you  for letting me share my outfit friends, I am wearing it I don’t care it if it scratches, will it wear it everyday on its own I love it.



It's beautiful!    Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cams

Thank you thank you to you all my beautiful outfit friends.


----------



## avcbob

Cams said:


> Hello Antonia, Christofle all of you here it is, I am actually happy and grateful, I just opened the box here it is. he said he preferred the thinner because he thinks my wrists are small also maybe it was around 6k and the other was a little more, thank you  for letting me share my outfit friends, I am wearing it I don’t care it if it scratches, will it wear it everyday on its own I love it.


I was going to guess it was a Love bracelet since you mentioned some time ago that was your dream!  Happy Birthday cams - enjoy your bracelet in good health!  Oh, and you've got the right idea, wear it 24/7 and don't worry about the scratches.  It's meant to be worn and loved.


----------



## Cams

avcbob said:


> I was going to guess it was a Love bracelet since you mentioned some time ago that was your dream!  Happy Birthday cams - enjoy your bracelet in good health!  Oh, and you've got the right idea, wear it 24/7 and don't worry about the scratches.  It's meant to be worn and loved.


Thank you so much.


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with cat, shoes are Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 5086252
> View attachment 5086253


You look amazing! Really great outfit with a color combination that one almost never sees!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday and Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087442
> View attachment 5087443
> View attachment 5087446


OMG, THE GREEN AND WHITE OUTFIT! It’s so, so perfect. I know you are always very kind, but if you think it’s too much to ask about the dress and coat, please just ignore me asking


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> OMG, THE GREEN AND WHITE OUTFIT! It’s so, so perfect. I know you are always very kind, but if you think it’s too much to ask about the dress and coat, please just ignore me asking


Thank you so very much!!  I don't mind at all!!  
The dress is by Zara: https://www.zara.com/us/en/cut-out-linen-blend-dress-p04437090.html?v1=95758310
The trench coat is H&M: https://www2.hm.com/en_us/productpage.0975418001.html

On the dress, you will see it has these side cut out holes which are fine if you're going out to dinner or whatever but since I was at work I didn't think that would be appropriate, so I wore my Zara obi belt wrapped around so that it hid those openings on the sides. The dress is the prettiest shade of green and it's a linen blend so it's perfect for summer!  When I got the trench I ordered it online and went for the m/l size but now I wish I got the smaller size because it's quite oversized.  Since everything is oversized these days, I decided to keep it (plus at the time the smaller size was sold out).  When I opened the package, it was a wrinkled mess but I loved everything about it so I just steamed it thoroughly and now it's perfect.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday. Helmut Lang black jacket, Aritzia purple bodysuit, MK Michael Kors chain belt, secondhand Agnona silk skirt.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday. Helmut Lang black jacket, Aritzia purple bodysuit, MK Michael Kors chain belt, secondhand Agnona silk skirt.
> View attachment 5088384
> View attachment 5088385


Love this!!! Wait, the shoes...you forgot to mention the shoes....but if I'm going to take a guess, are they SW?????


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday. Helmut Lang black jacket, Aritzia purple bodysuit, MK Michael Kors chain belt, secondhand Agnona silk skirt.
> View attachment 5088384
> View attachment 5088385


Beautiful


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> You look amazing! Really great outfit with a color combination that one almost never sees!


Thank you!!! l.ch!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this!!! Wait, the shoes...you forgot to mention the shoes....but if I'm going to take a guess, are they SW?????


 They are a no-name brand off Poshmark!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday. Helmut Lang black jacket, Aritzia purple bodysuit, MK Michael Kors chain belt, secondhand Agnona silk skirt.
> View attachment 5088384
> View attachment 5088385


Looking fab !


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> They are a no-name brand off Poshmark!


No way!  They look so much like the heel that SW does!!  Nice!!!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Thank you so very much!!  I don't mind at all!!
> The dress is by Zara: https://www.zara.com/us/en/cut-out-linen-blend-dress-p04437090.html?v1=95758310
> The trench coat is H&M: https://www2.hm.com/en_us/productpage.0975418001.html
> 
> On the dress, you will see it has these side cut out holes which are fine if you're going out to dinner or whatever but since I was at work I didn't think that would be appropriate, so I wore my Zara obi belt wrapped around so that it hid those openings on the sides. The dress is the prettiest shade of green and it's a linen blend so it's perfect for summer!  When I got the trench I ordered it online and went for the m/l size but now I wish I got the smaller size because it's quite oversized.  Since everything is oversized these days, I decided to keep it (plus at the time the smaller size was sold out).  When I opened the package, it was a wrinkled mess but I loved everything about it so I just steamed it thoroughly and now it's perfect.  Hope this helps!!


Thank you so much!!! It looks great on you! Well, everything looks great on you!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much!!! It looks great on you! Well, everything looks great on you!


You're welcome!  Ohh, thanks!!


----------



## Cams

Today, a little bit formal and mostly black because I had a job interview


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today, a little bit formal and mostly black because I had a job interview


Very elegant!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Very elegant!!


Thank you Antonia I got the job, I start next week Tuesday. I don’t know if I will post allot lol. I don’t like my work outfit lol.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you Antonia I got the job, I start next week Tuesday. I don’t know if I will post allot lol. I don’t like my work outfit lol.


Congrats!!  Does this mean you have to have a certain 'uniform' look to wear?  You'll just have to post weekend outfits or after work outfits!!  Best of luck!!


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Thank you Antonia I got the job, I start next week Tuesday. I don’t know if I will post allot lol. I don’t like my work outfit lol.



Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## Antonia

Thursday and Friday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thursday and Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089212
> View attachment 5089213


Both outfits... perfection!


----------



## 880

patsku said:


> View attachment 5085034
> 
> Very summery today, so wearing dress by Faithfull the Brand, shoes and bag Valentino


Love this! You look great!

@Cams, happy belated birthday and congrats on the job! I am so happy for you!  Your interview outfit is stunning!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Both outfits... perfection!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!  Does this mean you have to have a certain 'uniform' look to wear?  You'll just have to post weekend outfits or after work outfits!!  Best of luck!!


Yea Antonia mostly black and I don’t like black all the time yes I will do that.❤️ I am excited as I am new I am grateful to have a job


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD with Stuart Weitzman shoes!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with Stuart Weitzman shoes!
> View attachment 5091550



Love the houndstooth skirt!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love the houndstooth skirt!


Thanks JenJBS! It used to be longer but I had it shortened. By Vince Camuto.


----------



## Cams

I don’t think my mum and dad would be very happy with what I am wearing lol. Have a great week outfit friends.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> I don’t think my mum and dad would be very happy with what I am wearing lol. Have a great week outfit friends.


I know what you mean.  My mother, who is a seamstress, would have a fit if she saw me wearing those jeans-lol, but you my friend are rocking them!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday you've seen this dress before...


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday you've seen this dress before...
> View attachment 5092394


Love it...and the shoes!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love it...and the shoes!!!


Thanks Antonia! Balenciaga you know...


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I know what you mean.  My mother, who is a seamstress, would have a fit if she saw me wearing those jeans-lol, but you my friend are rocking them!!


Lol Antonia lucky you having a mum that is a seamstress. now I know where you got your beautiful style from.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Lol Antonia lucky you having a mum that is a seamstress. now I know where you got your beautiful style from.


Aww, thanks!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Today


Cams love this look, it is perfection! I posted in the shoe forum, I am looking for suggestions on fancy shoes to wear in the rain. All my date night heels are leather and would be ruined, do you have any suggestions for a waterproof heel? I noticed your footwear in this shot!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Cams love this look, it is perfection! I posted in the shoe forum, I am looking for suggestions on fancy shoes to wear in the rain. All my date night heels are leather and would be ruined, do you have any suggestions for a waterproof heel? I noticed your footwear in this shot!


Thank you so much, the shoes are from an Australian brand called Tony Bianco, it’s all leather, the link below, however when we purchase we are given a water proof spray I have them for so many years and they are getting old beautifully, they comfortable for work,I just don’t go on big puddles and when I get home I dry them out. https://www.tonybianco.com/pages/our-story


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday !
Hope everyone is having a lovely week so far!

Wearing one of my favourite “Cape Horn“ shirts from Italy circa 99-2005… I don’t remember exactly when I got it.


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Cams love this look, it is perfection! I posted in the shoe forum, I am looking for suggestions on fancy shoes to wear in the rain. All my date night heels are leather and would be ruined, do you have any suggestions for a waterproof heel? I noticed your footwear in this shot!


BalenciagaKitte,  My wife has the same issue with dressing up in the wet months and loves her Tods boots.  They are waterproof and look great with slacks, jeans or a skirt.  These are from a few years ago, but it's an idea for something stylish in the rain!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> BalenciagaKitte,  My wife has the same issue with dressing up in the wet months and loves her Tods boots.  They are waterproof and look great with slacks, jeans or a skirt.  These are from a few years ago, but it's an idea for something stylish in the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092615


ooooh! *grabby hands* thanks AVCBOB! I will find them!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5092578
> 
> Happy Tuesday !
> Hope everyone is having a lovely week so far!
> 
> Wearing one of my favourite “Cape Horn“ shirts from Italy circa 99-2005… I don’t remember exactly when I got it.


You have an amazing collection of shirts one day you will have to share your closet is Beautiful shirt. Where do you keep them all lol.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> You have an amazing collection of shirts one day you will have to share your closet is Beautiful shirt. Where do you keep them all lol.



Thanks Cams !

I have four closets so there’s quite a bit of space for clothes.  But even that’s not enough so all the rest is in various chest of drawers. 



I also keep things organized by folding quite a bit of them into these neat little bags as they help keep dust off them during long term storage.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Thanks Cams !
> 
> I have four closets so there’s quite a bit of space for clothes.  But even that’s not enough so all the rest is in various chest of drawers.
> View attachment 5092950
> View attachment 5092948
> 
> I also keep things organized by folding quite a bit of them into these neat little bags as they help keep dust off them during long term storage.


Wow that’s awesome. Congrats you always look great.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Wow that’s awesome. Congrats you always look great.


But you have a point that I have a storage issue… I try to keep my in-season clothes at my condo… but everything else ends up stored at another location. (Parents house)


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thanks Cams !
> 
> I have four closets so there’s quite a bit of space for clothes.  But even that’s not enough so all the rest is in various chest of drawers.
> View attachment 5092950
> View attachment 5092948
> 
> I also keep things organized by folding quite a bit of them into these neat little bags as they help keep dust off them during long term storage.


Hands down, you have an awesome shirt collection!!!


----------



## Antonia

avcbob said:


> BalenciagaKitte,  My wife has the same issue with dressing up in the wet months and loves her Tods boots.  They are waterproof and look great with slacks, jeans or a skirt.  These are from a few years ago, but it's an idea for something stylish in the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092615


Wow, these are nice and the actually look comfortable!!


----------



## avcbob

Antonia said:


> Wow, these are nice and the actually look comfortable!!


Antonia, My wife says that the boots are very comfortable and she can wear them for hours.


----------



## Antonia

avcbob said:


> Antonia, My wife says that the boots are very comfortable boots and she can wear them for hours.


Thank you for letting me (and @BalenciagaKitte ) know!!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> ooooh! *grabby hands* thanks AVCBOB! I will find them!


I actually found a pair on the web:









						Tod's Leather Black Buckle Platform Bootie Heels
					

Shop shoplegacy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. - Women's Size 37.5  - Bootie Wedge Platforms - Leather - Made in Italy  - Excellent condition. - Light wear as shown.  - Check out my closet for other deals & bundle your likes for a...




					poshmark.com


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> I don’t think my mum and dad would be very happy with what I am wearing lol. Have a great week outfit friends.



Love the jeans


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Love the jeans


Zara lol.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, Jimmy Choo shoes. + shoe tip of the day: if you have slingbacks that are always falling off the back of your foot, buy some clear elastic (mine is from Etsy) and loop it through the back part of your shoe, then around your ankle. Not very noticeable and helps keep them on!


----------



## 880

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Jimmy Choo shoes. + shoe tip of the day: if you have slingbacks that are always falling off the back of your foot, buy some clear elastic (mine is from Etsy) and loop it through the back part of your shoe, then around your ankle. Not very noticeable and helps keep them on!
> View attachment 5094254
> View attachment 5094256


You look amazing and I love this tip thank you!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Jimmy Choo shoes. + shoe tip of the day: if you have slingbacks that are always falling off the back of your foot, buy some clear elastic (mine is from Etsy) and loop it through the back part of your shoe, then around your ankle. Not very noticeable and helps keep them on!
> View attachment 5094254
> View attachment 5094256


You look stunning, love this all look on your, I love sling backs and never new about the elastics.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Today


Perfect way to wear your Twilly! Love it!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Jimmy Choo shoes. + shoe tip of the day: if you have slingbacks that are always falling off the back of your foot, buy some clear elastic (mine is from Etsy) and loop it through the back part of your shoe, then around your ankle. Not very noticeable and helps keep them on!
> View attachment 5094254
> View attachment 5094256


Excellent advice!!   You look fabulous!!


----------



## Antonia

Mon-Thurs ( I'm off tomorrow)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Mon-Thurs ( I'm off tomorrow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094364
> View attachment 5094365
> View attachment 5094366
> View attachment 5094367


Your blazers are so awesome and you wear them perfectly!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Your blazers are so awesome and you wear them perfectly!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !  Actually the 2 blue ones were my moms and she doesn't fit into them anymore and was going to donate them so I said to her 'let me try these on just for fun' and I really liked the oversized look so I kept them.  I'm sure she'd rather me wear them than donate so it's a win win!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfect way to wear your Twilly! Love it!


Thank you dear. I do love them they dress up an out fit lol. Also love to put on my bags handle.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Mon-Thurs ( I'm off tomorrow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094364
> View attachment 5094365
> View attachment 5094366
> View attachment 5094367


Beautiful Antonia I love that blue Blazer too.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Beautiful Antonia I love that blue Blazer too.


Thank you Cams!!!!


----------



## Cams

Happy Friday beautiful friends, i suck at putting make up, no make up only lipstick. Have a great weekend.


----------



## avcbob

Cams said:


> Happy Friday beautiful friends, i suck at putting make up, no make up only lipstick. Have a great weekend.


Cams - You look great and don't need any make up!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Happy Friday beautiful friends, i suck at putting make up, no make up only lipstick. Have a great weekend.


I agree with @avcbob, you look great just the way you are!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Friday OOTD


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Friday OOTD
> View attachment 5095706


Love the brown tones with a splash of red from the Loubs!


----------



## Cams

avcbob said:


> Cams - You look great and don't need any make up!


Thank you so much you are very kind.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Friday OOTD
> View attachment 5095706


Beautiful and elegant


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I agree with @avcbob, you look great just the way you are!!


Thank you beautiful


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Love the brown tones with a splash of red from the Loubs!


Good eye! And thank you!


----------



## patsku

Dress Zimmermann, bag Valentino, flats Gianvito Rossi


----------



## Cams

Today 2 outfits one went and saw VanGogh exhibition amazing then lunch with my little boy.


----------



## Antonia

patsku said:


> Dress Zimmermann, bag Valentino, flats Gianvito Rossi
> 
> View attachment 5096383


That dress and bag are TDF!!!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Looking fab Cams!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking fab Cams!


Thank you Christofle.


----------



## patsku

Antonia said:


> That dress and bag are TDF!!!


Thank you!


----------



## maria28

Glorious weather & am actually in normal clothes instead of gym clothes today & yesterday .


----------



## Christofle

maria28 said:


> Glorious weather & am actually in normal clothes instead of gym clothes today & yesterday .


What a lovely Bolide!


----------



## maria28

Christofle said:


> What a lovely Bolide!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday (it's my birthday!) Diane Von Furstenburg dress, Loeffler Randall flats


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday (it's my birthday!) Diane Von Furstenburg dress, Loeffler Randall flats
> View attachment 5099079


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU LOOK LOVELY!!!! ENJOY YOUR DAY!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday (it's my birthday!) Diane Von Furstenburg dress, Loeffler Randall flats
> View attachment 5099079


Happpy Birthday! Have yourself a wonderful day! 

Your pendant is super unique!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday (it's my birthday!) Diane Von Furstenburg dress, Loeffler Randall flats
> View attachment 5099079


Happy birthday you look great. Much love


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Happpy Birthday! Have yourself a wonderful day!
> 
> Your pendant is super unique!


Thanks Christofle! It's from Etsy, a pink jade necklace but appearing very light pink here compared to my dress


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Christofle! It's from Etsy, a pink jade necklace but appearing very light pink here compared to my dress
> View attachment 5099089


No wonder I like it… pink and lavender jade are two of my favourite gemstones.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday (it's my birthday!) Diane Von Furstenburg dress, Loeffler Randall flats
> View attachment 5099079



Happy Birthday!    Hope you have a wonderful day, and year!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday (it's my birthday!) Diane Von Furstenburg dress, Loeffler Randall flats
> View attachment 5099079


Happy birthday!  Pretty in Pink!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Cams said:


> Today 2 outfits one went and saw VanGogh exhibition amazing then lunch with my little boy.


Pretty outfit!  I am contemplating to go to see Van Gogh exhibition.  Was it entertaining?


----------



## Cams

Work_For_Purse said:


> Pretty outfit!  I am contemplating to go to see Van Gogh exhibition.  Was it entertaining?


For me it was amazing, it was awesome seeing his work in that bigger large scale , it’s almost like we were being wrapped around his work, you will love it my son and I just had a few candid moments. I love his storey too. I am a big fan.


----------



## Cams

Today I got my first Covid Shot I got Pfizer. I am so happy.


----------



## 880

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Friday OOTD
> View attachment 5095706


Love these warm colors on you! The pants make me want a chocolate bar  and, happy birthday!
@Cams, congrats on Pfizer!
@maria28, you look so summery!


----------



## michellem

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday (it's my birthday!) Diane Von Furstenburg dress, Loeffler Randall flats
> View attachment 5099079


Happy birthday to you! Love the pink!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks everyone for the birthday well-wishes! OOTD Thursday with Louboutin flats


----------



## Cams

The weather here is so good at the moment wish I could freeze it.


----------



## Christofle

do


Cams said:


> The weather here is so good at the moment wish I could freeze it.


Enjoy the weather and have a lovely weekend !


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> do
> 
> Enjoy the weather and have a lovely weekend !


Thank you Christofle what’s happening why are you not posting ?


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle what’s happening why are you not posting ?


Been mostly indoors doing leisure reading so unless I post pics of my pjs there’s not much to post.


----------



## Antonia

Tuesday thru Friday


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Been mostly indoors doing leisure reading so unless I post pics of my pjs there’s not much to post.


Lol enjoy your reading.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Tuesday thru Friday
> View attachment 5100787
> View attachment 5100788
> View attachment 5100789
> View attachment 5100790


Beautiful Antonia, love the black and white dress is that Zara? I taught I saw one in the store I was there yesterday lol.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


What a cute puppy photobomb 

The yellow jumpsuit is very pretty too though!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Beautiful Antonia, love the black and white dress is that Zara? I taught I saw one in the store I was there yesterday lol.


Thank you!  Yes, it's from Zara from the fall....I've worn it a few times now...I really love the print.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> What a cute puppy photobomb
> 
> The yellow jumpsuit is very pretty too though!


Thank you Christofle I purchased in Venice, my last trip before Covid lol. Yes!!! That’s Mobi, here is a pic of him my little baby.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle I purchased in Venice, my last trip before Covid lol. Yes!!! That’s Mobi, here is a pic of him my little baby.


Awwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> Today


Love this yellow jumpsuit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle I purchased in Venice, my last trip before Covid lol. Yes!!! That’s Mobi, here is a pic of him my little baby.


Omg so precious! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle I purchased in Venice, my last trip before Covid lol. Yes!!! That’s Mobi, here is a pic of him my little baby.



He's adorable!


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> He's adorable!


Thank you JenJBS. Nos that my 19 year old is out of the house he is my company as my DH always traveling.


----------



## Cams

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this yellow jumpsuit!


Thank you


----------



## Louboutin329

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle I purchased in Venice, my last trip before Covid lol. Yes!!! That’s Mobi, here is a pic of him my little baby.


oh my gosh, is your fur baby a ****zu?


----------



## Louboutin329

Louboutin329 said:


> oh my gosh, is your fur baby a ****zu?





Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle I purchased in Venice, my last trip before Covid lol. Yes!!! That’s Mobi, here is a pic of him my little baby.



sorry that was supposed to say shih tzu!


----------



## Cams

Louboutin329 said:


> sorry that was supposed to say shih tzu!


Thank you yes he is a Maltese shih tzu, don’t worry sometimes I also think it’s too long lol.


----------



## Louboutin329

Cams said:


> Thank you yes he is a Maltese shih tzu, don’t worry sometimes I also think it’s too long lol.


I have a shih tzu and and poodle-shih tzu. Both males and 13 years old. They're my old men babies. Your little guys is so adorable!!


----------



## Cams

Louboutin329 said:


> I have a shih tzu and and poodle-shih tzu. Both males and 13 years old. They're my old men babies. Your little guys is so adorable!!


Thank you, so goof hear hoepfully Mobi will have a look life also he will be 3 in September.


----------



## maria28

Sunday selfie


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone !


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103532


Looking nice and relaxed happy Monday.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Looking nice and relaxed happy Monday.


Thanks Cams! Just wishing that we would get more windy days… haven’t been able to sail much during my vacation.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Thanks Cams! Just wishing that we would get more windy days… haven’t been able to sail much during my vacation.



Sorry you aren't getting any wind for sailing. Last night I had insomnia, so from 11:30 - 12:00 I was out standing in the wind, instead of lying in bed. I figured if I couldn't sleep I could at least enjoy the wind. Finally fell asleep a bit after 2am.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Sorry you aren't getting any wind for sailing. Last night I had insomnia, so from 11:30 - 12:00 I was out standing in the wind, instead of lying in bed. I figured if I couldn't sleep I could at least enjoy the wind. Finally fell asleep a bit after 2am.


Those windy nights are amazing!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Thanks Cams! Just wishing that we would get more windy days… haven’t been able to sail much during my vacation.


Sorry to hear, I use to sail too back in the days we use to have a hobby Cat 16. Hopefully soon you will as Covid gets better. Enjoy your holidays.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Love your edgy shoes Cams !


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Love your edgy shoes Cams !


Thank you


----------



## Cams

First day of work today outfit family. I
So happy because over the years I gave up my career to follow husband around the world, 2 kids, one gone to Uni already, and everytime i applied for a job in my field but but you have a long Gap on your Cv. Now I will be working h the luxury industry só so excited only part time but happy.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> First day of work today outfit family. I
> So happy because over the years I gave up my career to follow husband around the world, 2 kids, one gone to Uni already, and everytime i applied for a job in my field but but you have a long Gap on your Cv. Now I will be working h the luxury industry só so excited only part time but happy.
> 
> View attachment 5104476


You look fabulous Cams!!  Love this whole look...very classic!!   Have a great first day at work!!


----------



## Louboutin329

Cams said:


> First day of work today outfit family. I
> So happy because over the years I gave up my career to follow husband around the world, 2 kids, one gone to Uni already, and everytime i applied for a job in my field but but you have a long Gap on your Cv. Now I will be working h the luxury industry só so excited only part time but happy.
> 
> View attachment 5104476


looking good! Can you share what type of luxury industry you're in?


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> First day of work today outfit family. I
> So happy because over the years I gave up my career to follow husband around the world, 2 kids, one gone to Uni already, and everytime i applied for a job in my field but but you have a long Gap on your Cv. Now I will be working h the luxury industry só so excited only part time but happy.
> 
> View attachment 5104476


Looking fab Cams! Good luck with your new work, hope it will be tons of fun.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Sorry to hear, I use to sail too back in the days we use to have a hobby Cat 16. Hopefully soon you will as Covid gets better. Enjoy your holidays.


Hobby 16s are the best part of Caribbean vacations! 

Rented a 21 foot one in Corsica and it was an amazing experience minus the scary giant rolling waves on the ocean.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You look fabulous Cams!!  Love this whole look...very classic!!   Have a great first day at work!!


Thank you Bella.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Hobby 16s are the best part of Caribbean vacations!
> 
> Rented a 21 foot one in Corsica and it was an amazing experience minus the scary giant rolling waves on the ocean.


I know that always got me one day I cried thinking I would never make it back lol.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking fab Cams! Good luck with your new work, hope it will be tons of fun.


Thank you, was really a lovely day and made some friends.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Hobby 16s are the best part of Caribbean vacations!
> 
> Rented a 21 foot one in Corsica and it was an amazing experience minus the scary giant rolling waves on the ocean.


Foe you Christofle, who knows one day when I retire in warm waters probably in Africa or Australia will get another one. A pic of what mine looked like she gave me lots of beautiful memories. I think in the future I will want a motor lol, not just sails .


----------



## JasmineKS

Yesterday grocery shopping  love b&w


----------



## JasmineKS

I don’t know how to post

https://i.ibb.co/wKNPR7t/F2728961-4804-451-C-A150-66-ED0-AA574-D2.gif


----------



## Antonia

Mon thru Thursday ( I'll be off tomorrow) using my Edie wallet on chain by Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

love all those amazing outfits Antoinia!


Antonia said:


> Mon thru Thursday ( I'll be off tomorrow) using my Edie wallet on chain by Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106554
> View attachment 5106555
> View attachment 5106556
> View attachment 5106557


love all those amazing outfits Antonia!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Back from vacation, back to work, OOTD. SW shoes


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> love all those amazing outfits Antoinia!
> 
> love all those amazing outfits Antonia!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Mon thru Thursday ( I'll be off tomorrow) using my Edie wallet on chain by Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106554
> View attachment 5106555
> View attachment 5106556
> View attachment 5106557


Beautiful outfits Antonia love them all.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Back from vacation, back to work, OOTD. SW shoes
> View attachment 5106605


You look great I love the green on you. I have a green dress I hope to wear it on the weekend, you have inspired me.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Beautiful outfits Antonia love them all.


Thank you Cams!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> You look great I love the green on you. I have a green dress I hope to wear it on the weekend, you have inspired me.


Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Mon thru Thursday ( I'll be off tomorrow) using my Edie wallet on chain by Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106554
> View attachment 5106555
> View attachment 5106556
> View attachment 5106557


Love that green dress!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that green dress!


Thank you!   It's from Mango!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Happy Fri-yay!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Happy Fri-yay!
> View attachment 5107388
> View attachment 5107389


Happy Friday to you and Kitty!!


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Simple 100% viscose chocolate brown dress from H&M. And a rosegold/pink color seedbeads/pearls necklace lariat type I made.


----------



## 880

BelleDeNuit said:


> Simple 100% viscose chocolate brown dress from H&M. And a rosegold/pink color seedbeads/pearls necklace lariat type I made.


@BelleDeNuit, we’d love to see a photo here and there is Also a pearl lovers thread in Jewelry Box!
@ditzydi, Love all of the outfits below, but especially the blue top with the orange, black, and cream skirt!


----------



## ditzydi

Get ready for a outfit dump.  A few outfits from the past few weeks that are even worth posting.  Been super busy at work and am exhausted.


----------



## Cams

Don’t have many outfits now that i am working


----------



## Elm1979

Polene numero Sept, and target jeans for seeing “In the Heights” today!


----------



## Sferics

Summer - finally!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> Get ready for a outfit dump.  A few outfits from the past few weeks that are even worth posting.  Been super busy at work and am exhausted.


Cute outfits and love the mix of bags!


----------



## ditzydi

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute outfits and love the mix of bags!


Thanks!  I try and rotate them so they all get some lovin’.


----------



## Cams

My outfits for the last days


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Don’t have many outfits now that i am working


I love those pants!!!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Get ready for a outfit dump.  A few outfits from the past few weeks that are even worth posting.  Been super busy at work and am exhausted.


Amazing outfits @ditzydi !!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits for the last days


Oh wow, what a cool photo with the flower booth!!!


----------



## maria28

Another beautiful summer weather today, so decided to wear the dress my mum gave me years ago.  Miss her


----------



## ditzydi

Going to try and post regularly again.  Skirt in today’s outfit is from my mil’s closet.  She had it in a pile for a garage sale over a decade ago.  I grabbed it, had it altered and have been wearing it since.  I think she said it’s from the 90s.  The pattern and style will never go out of style and goes to show crap from the olden days was made better.


----------



## Antonia

maria28 said:


> Another beautiful summer weather today, so decided to wear the dress my mum gave me years ago.  Miss her


So pretty!!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Going to try and post regularly again.  Skirt in today’s outfit is from my mil’s closet.  She had it in a pile for a garage sale over a decade ago.  I grabbed it, had it altered and have been wearing it since.  I think she said it’s from the 90s.  The pattern and style will never go out of style and goes to show crap from the olden days was made better.


This print will never go out of style and you look great in it!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I love those pants!!!


Thank you Antonia .


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, wide-leg linen pants


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> My outfits for the last days


Love this pic! You look amazing!
@maria28, beautiful dress and lovely memory!
It’s been oddly chilly in NY, so here’s mine from the other day:
also, I’ve been dieting and exercising during covid, so I can fit into a, vintage from my own closet, boucle vest and skirt from 2001 spring! 




@Cams, @BeachBagGal, @maria28, thank you for your kind words of encouragement below! Hugs


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> Love this pic! You look amazing!
> @maria28, beautiful dress and lovely memory!
> It’s been oddly chilly in NY, so here’s mine from the other day:
> also, I’ve been dieting and exercising during covid, so I can fit into a, vintage from my own closet, boucle vest and skirt from 2001 spring!
> View attachment 5109803
> View attachment 5109810
> View attachment 5109811


Thank you, you look great. I really like your jacket with the animal print, I am such a print lover. Looks great on you. Keep going with your exercises.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> My outfits for the last days


Love that bright green!


----------



## BeachBagGal

maria28 said:


> Another beautiful summer weather today, so decided to wear the dress my mum gave me years ago.  Miss her


That is a super cute dress!


----------



## BeachBagGal

880 said:


> Love this pic! You look amazing!
> @maria28, beautiful dress and lovely memory!
> It’s been oddly chilly in NY, so here’s mine from the other day:
> also, I’ve been dieting and exercising during covid, so I can fit into a, vintage from my own closet, boucle vest and skirt from 2001 spring!
> View attachment 5109803
> View attachment 5109810
> View attachment 5109811
> 
> @Cams, thank you for your kind words of encouragement! Hugs


Great job! Looking good!


----------



## maria28

Thank you @Antonia , @BeachBagGal , @880 

@880 you look fantastic.


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> This print will never go out of style and you look great in it!!



Thanks!  And that's what I said about the print when I saw it all those years ago.


----------



## ditzydi

Went consignment shopping and found this CK dress.  Feels like it was made for me but also makes me realize I need more arm workouts.  Ha.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Went consignment shopping and found this CK dress.  Feels like it was made for me but also makes me realize I need more arm workouts.  Ha.


Oh I love that!!  It drapes so nicely....and you look great!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> Went consignment shopping and found this CK dress.  Feels like it was made for me but also makes me realize I need more arm workouts.  Ha.


Looks great on you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday more wide-leg pants and Saint Laurent flats


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday more wide-leg pants and Saint Laurent flats
> View attachment 5110876
> View attachment 5110877


This is my favorite outfit you've posted to date-so flattering on you!  Love those shoes...what a great pop of color!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Awww thanks Antonia! I wanted to do my take on the tan-loose-pants, white-tee, white-shirt-outfit I've been seeing everywhere!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Awww thanks Antonia! I wanted to do my take on the tan-loose-pants, white-tee, white-shirt-outfit I've been seeing everywhere!


You totally nailed this look!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> You totally nailed this look!!



She always does, no matter what the look is.


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing this blush BCBG dress that was another weekend consignment find.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Get ready for a outfit dump.  A few outfits from the past few weeks that are even worth posting.  Been super busy at work and am exhausted.


Ditzidi, I see your Phillip Lim 3.1 skirt and raise you the matching Phillip Lim 3.1 scarf!!!  OOTD Wednesday


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Ditzidi, I see your Phillip Lim 3.1 skirt and raise you the matching Phillip Lim 3.1 scarf!!!  OOTD Wednesday
> View attachment 5111747
> View attachment 5111748


Love!  I did not even know there was a scarf!  Now I feel so incomplete.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Love!  I did not even know there was a scarf!  Now I feel so incomplete.


You can find a couple on Poshmark or other secondhand sites!


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> You can find a couple on Poshmark or other secondhand sites!


I’ll have to look and I totally want to take a nap with your cat.  It looks so fluffy.


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing this Kate Spade dress I got from my neighborhood buy sell page for $10 years ago.  First time actually wearing it.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, Rebecca Minkoff "Mary" dress, with and without Zara blazer.


----------



## Cams

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that bright green!


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday more wide-leg pants and Saint Laurent flats
> View attachment 5110876
> View attachment 5110877


Wow you look stunning. Love it


----------



## Cams

My outfits this week so far


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> My outfits this week so far


Lovely paisley dress


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Lovely paisley dress


Thank you Christofle, it’s from Veronica Maine. An Australian designer that designes and makes her clothes in Australia. But a little mature sometimes her designs. The fabrics are just beautiful.


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle, it’s from Veronica Maine. An Australian designer that designes and makes her clothes in Australia. But a little mature sometimes her designs. The fabrics are just beautiful.


Blue is your color!♡


----------



## Cams

fendifemale said:


> Blue is your color!♡


It’s one of my favorite for sure. Thank you Blue and white lol.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! Navy sheath dress, Calvin Klein, Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Rebecca Minkoff "Mary" dress, with and without Zara blazer.
> View attachment 5112651
> View attachment 5112652


Love this!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits this week so far


I love that tweed jacket!!!


----------



## Antonia

A weeks worth of outfits!!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! Navy sheath dress, Calvin Klein, Jimmy Choo heels.
> View attachment 5113724
> View attachment 5113725


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> A weeks worth of outfits!!!
> View attachment 5113905
> View attachment 5113906
> View attachment 5113907
> View attachment 5113908
> View attachment 5113909


Beautiful .


----------



## Cams

Friday going away for a few days so excited to just go away lol.


----------



## 880

Antonia said:


> This is my favorite outfit you've posted to date-so flattering on you!  Love those shoes...what a great pop of color!!


+1 I love this outfit too. Summerly, classic, yet with an unexpected attitude  new haircut? Looks great around your face! 

@Cams, I love your outfits and adore the different ways you style your hair!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday more wide-leg pants and Saint Laurent flats
> View attachment 5110876
> View attachment 5110877


Beautiful outfit!


----------



## patsku

First dress Les Rêveries, sneakers Stella McCartney
second dress Veronica Beard, sandals Jimmy Choo, bag Valentino
third dress Alexander McQueen, mules Valentino


----------



## Cams

patsku said:


> View attachment 5114860
> View attachment 5114861
> View attachment 5114862
> 
> First dress Les Rêveries, sneakers Stella McCartney
> second dress Veronica Beard, sandals Jimmy Choo, bag Valentino
> third dress Alexander McQueen, mules Valentino


Love your dress dress beautiful.


----------



## ditzydi

Weekend edition.  Running some errands getting stuff together for Father’s Day dinner for the husband and fil.


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing the Target + Alexis wrap dress I picked up from Target. Now I remember why I hate wrap dresses.  They always tend to gape open in front.  But I could t resist the pleats and it matches my manicure.  Hopefully I don’t have any wardrobe malfunctions in this thing today.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

880 said:


> +1 I love this outfit too. Summerly, classic, yet with an unexpected attitude  new haircut? Looks great around your face!
> 
> @Cams, I love your outfits and adore the different ways you style your hair!


Yes thank you - new haircut!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, not a new outfit but with new shoes: Theory pants and shirt, Melissa shoes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## missmandymarie

Date night  
Dress-pinkblush 
Bag-Dior
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Cams

My outfits while away


----------



## BeachBagGal

missmandymarie said:


> Date night
> Dress-pinkblush
> Bag-Dior
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin


Super cute dress! ❤️


----------



## ditzydi

Feeling like a Jcrew ad today in my blue suede shoes.  Or maybe they’re purple?  I can’t ever tell.     

Dress Jcrew
Heels: Jcrew
Purse: Coach


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

two OOTDs: first is black crochet Phillip Lim 3.1 crop sweater with Helmut Lang Hi Masc Jeans
second is J. Crew neon sweater with Vince wide-leg pants


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday: Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## ditzydi

It’s National Pink Day!  

Celebrating my favorite color.


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday: Jimmy Choo shoes
> View attachment 5118112
> View attachment 5118113


Another great outfit.  Blue tones look WONDERFUL on you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Another great outfit.  Blue tones look WONDERFUL on you!


Thank you AVCBOB!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> It’s National Pink Day!
> 
> Celebrating my favorite color.


Great outfit! ***runs home to put on something pink***


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Just celebrated my BIG 4-0 on Saturday.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HarlemBagLady said:


> Just celebrated my BIG 4-0 on Saturday.
> View attachment 5118544


Happy bday!!! Love the outfit and decor, HOT!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

BeachBagGal said:


> Happy bday!!! Love the outfit and decor, HOT!!



Thanks


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing another Target collab piece.  This time from the Lilly Pulitzer collab.


----------



## ditzydi

HarlemBagLady said:


> Just celebrated my BIG 4-0 on Saturday.
> View attachment 5118544


Happy belated birthday!  You look fabulous!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday, not a new outfit but with new shoes: Theory pants and shirt, Melissa shoes.
> View attachment 5116543
> View attachment 5116544


Very nice outfit and I love the kitty


----------



## Christofle

Just came back from a lovely walk under the sun with my new custom hat! The milliner did such a lovely job.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

ditzydi said:


> Happy belated birthday!  You look fabulous!


Thanks


----------



## HarlemBagLady




----------



## fendifemale

HarlemBagLady said:


> Just celebrated my BIG 4-0 on Saturday.
> View attachment 5118544


Me too this past fall. Welcome to the club.


----------



## baghabitz34

HarlemBagLady said:


> Just celebrated my BIG 4-0 on Saturday.
> View attachment 5118544


Happy Birthday!!Looking good!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Birthday!!Looking good!


Thank You


----------



## HarlemBagLady

fendifemale said:


> Me too this past fall. Welcome to the club.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5119114


Omg those shoes!!! ❤️


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5119114


Love this!
@HarlemBagLady, happy belated 40th!

Blue camo dior sale bomber jacket; telfar t shirt; moncler shorts (they make the most flattering paper bag waist shorts); Dior black perforated oblique men’s saddle bag with integrated airline seatbelt strap); white leather puffer Birkenstock’s (bergdorf sale); matsuda glasses from morganthal Frederics. older chanel dress with this years sale sweater plus  dior mens saddle bag. Hermes jersey scarf caleche elastique with more scarf ring as a halter top ( tied in back on the diagonal) with Dior shorts. Old Papillio birkenstock slides. Eileen Fisher outfit with James perse button down, H etainTPM, phw; brunello cuchinelli linen dress, 30B etoupe, phw


----------



## HarlemBagLady

880 said:


> Love this!
> @HarlemBagLady, happy belated 40th!
> 
> Blue camo dior sale bomber jacket; telfar t shirt; moncler shorts (they make the most flattering paper bag waist shorts); Dior black perforated oblique men’s saddle bag with integrated airline seatbelt strap); white leather puffer Birkenstock’s (bergdorf sale); matsuda glasses from morganthal Frederics
> 
> earlier outfit older chanel dress with this years sale sweater plus  bag
> 
> View attachment 5119662
> View attachment 5119661
> View attachment 5119696
> View attachment 5119697



Thank You!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Love this!
> @HarlemBagLady, happy belated 40th!
> 
> Blue camo dior sale bomber jacket; telfar t shirt; moncler shorts (they make the most flattering paper bag waist shorts); Dior black perforated oblique men’s saddle bag with integrated airline seatbelt strap); white leather puffer Birkenstock’s (bergdorf sale); matsuda glasses from morganthal Frederics
> 
> earlier outfit older chanel dress with this years sale sweater plus  bag
> 
> View attachment 5119662
> View attachment 5119661
> View attachment 5119696
> View attachment 5119697


Beautiful glasses  Matsuda makes very good quality eyeglass frames.


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful glasses  Matsuda makes very good quality eyeglass frames.


Thank you for your kind compliment, @Hanna Wilson! they are very light and durable 
@Cams, I love your cape below!


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5119876


That yellow Chanel stuning.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cams said:


> That yellow Chanel stuning.


Thank you @Cams! I like variety of colors, so I don't think I would ever buy black Chanel bag! But I am sure it is the most popular color ;-


----------



## Antonia

A few this week


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> A few this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120139
> View attachment 5120140
> View attachment 5120141


Beautiful  Antonia I love the shorts.


----------



## Cams

This week we were back at work  last 3 days .


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## ditzydi

We went and took family photos at our wedding venue before they tear it down and turn it into condos after this wedding season.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> This week we were back at work  last 3 days .


I think I want to raid your closet Cams!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> This week we were back at work  last 3 days .


Wow love that pale green dress!


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> We went and took family photos at our wedding venue before they tear it down and turn it into condos after this wedding season.


What a lovely dress. Beautiful


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow love that pale green dress!


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I think I want to raid your closet Cams!!


Antonia sister’s share, we can share. That’s why I love this forum we all so different and yet we all motivate each other this keeps us all young. Sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## mularice

Hi!
New to this particular thread!

Yesterday I went to the ballet in London, UK. Nice to be out and about even with restrictions still in place. Felt like a bit more “normalcy”.

Dress - H&M (recent sale pickup)
Belt - Zara (last year also sale score iirc)
Shoes - Sandals from a cheap shoe store when I was in Asia called Vincci.
Bag - Hermés Herbag 31 with matching Twilly.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HarlemBagLady




----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> What a lovely dress. Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cute


HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5122265


Cute outfit and love your Coach pop of color!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute
> 
> Cute outfit and love your Coach pop of color!



THANKS!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Peter Pilotto dress, Aquazzura sandals


----------



## ditzydi

Channeling my inner Peg Buddy in this outfit today.


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> Hi!
> New to this particular thread!
> 
> Yesterday I went to the ballet in London, UK. Nice to be out and about even with restrictions still in place. Felt like a bit more “normalcy”.
> 
> Dress - H&M (recent sale pickup)
> Belt - Zara (last year also sale score iirc)
> Shoes - Sandals from a cheap shoe store when I was in Asia called Vincci.
> Bag - Hermés Herbag 31 with matching Twilly.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122134


This whole outfit is so lovely!!!


----------



## Antonia

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5122265


I love how your bag and lipstick match!  Great pop of color!!


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> This whole outfit is so lovely!!!


Thank you so much! ♥️


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Antonia said:


> I love how your bag and lipstick match!  Great pop of color!!



Thanks So Much!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Peter Pilotto dress, Louboutin shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

An outfit you've seen before (exactly one year ago today) but still my OOTD


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> An outfit you've seen before (exactly one year ago today) but still my OOTD
> View attachment 5123468


Love the colour combinations !!!!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Peter Pilotto dress, Louboutin shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123436


Fab combo


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Fab combo


Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you


Making me want to pull out my flap for the day.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Making me want to pull out my flap for the day.


You definitely should! They are such fantastic bags, great for all kinds of outfits


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## ditzydi

I hate flats but today is end of mo th and quarter.  I’ll be lucky if my day ends at 12 hours. Had this dress from Target for over 10 years. I will say these Sam Edelman flats are super comfy.  Wish they didn’t look so dirty.  The toe area got dingy or worn after one wear.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday OOTD
> View attachment 5124445
> View attachment 5124446



Love that pretty pink with the hounds tooth.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love that pretty pink with the hounds tooth.


Thanks JenJBS!!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Carrying my Coach East/West Swingpack


----------



## ditzydi

I survived quarter close.  So tired.  I didn’t feel like washing my hair because getting a fancy coffe on my way back into the office was more important. So I used a can of dry shampoo and threw it up in a bun which I also hate.  Carrying my empriente twice which I managed to spill fancy coffee on.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> I survived quarter close.  So tired.  I didn’t feel like washing my hair because getting a fancy coffe on my way back into the office was more important. So I used a can of dry shampoo and threw it up in a bun which I also hate.  Carrying my empriente twice which I managed to spill fancy coffee on.


I also usually put my hair up after using dry shampoo...it's the only way it looks 1/2 decent on me-lol!  You look great!!


----------



## ditzydi

We made it to Friday friends!  And I get off on Monday in observation of the 4th.  Woo hoo!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay with and without Longchamp crossbody Pilage bag. Dior mules.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Antonia

This week....


HarlemBagLady said:


> Just celebrated my BIG 4-0 on Saturday.
> View attachment 5118544


How did I miss this?  Va va voom!!   Happy 4-0!!


----------



## Antonia

This week....


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Antonia said:


> This week....
> 
> How did I miss this?  Va va voom!!   Happy 4-0!!



Thank You!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> An outfit you've seen before (exactly one year ago today) but still my OOTD
> View attachment 5123468


You look stuning love love


----------



## Cams

My outfits last few days.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week....
> View attachment 5126243
> View attachment 5126244
> View attachment 5126245
> View attachment 5126246
> View attachment 5126247


Those pants Antonia


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> This week....
> View attachment 5126243
> View attachment 5126244
> View attachment 5126245
> View attachment 5126246
> View attachment 5126247



Oooohhhh. What is the bag in the third picture?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Manolo Blahnik shoes


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Oooohhhh. What is the bag in the third picture?


Oh, that's my Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love cross body....I took off the cross body chain and added this 2 tone chunky chain from "Dress Up Your Purse".  The Jumbo Love can come with or without the extra top handle.  The top handle ones are more rare though.  I found mine on The Real Real last year!!


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Oh, that's my Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love cross body....I took off the cross body chain and added this 2 tone chunky chain from "Dress Up Your Purse".  The Jumbo Love can come with or without the extra top handle.  The top handle ones are more rare though.  I found mine on The Real Real last year!!




What about the fourth one?  It looks so much like a picotin.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> What about the fourth one?  It looks so much like a picotin.


Oh that one is my Polene Paris #9/Neuf bag.  I love it...the leather is sumptuous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Manolo Blahnik shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126925


Love that dress!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that dress!!


Thank you @BeachBagGal, I find Alaia dresses to be so timeless and versatile. They are simple enough, so I can wear them to work but elegant enough to wear for more formal occasions, like galas etc. The dress is from few seasons ago (when Mr. Azzedine Alaia was still alive) and I like it a lot better than many current Alaia designs (btw, I don’t even know who is at the helm right now).


----------



## HavPlenty

ditzydi said:


> Weekend edition.  Running some errands getting stuff together for Father’s Day dinner for the husband and fil.


Cute summer outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Independence Day (US)!
Had a wedding to go to today... BCBGMaxAzria dress, Balenciaga bag


----------



## dangerouscurves

Went to the first rave here where I live with this outfit (the photo is filtered to enhance the colors). Sunglasses, bag and belt are Gucci. My shirt is from Mexx and short are from a flea market.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Independence Day (US)!
> Had a wedding to go to today... BCBGMaxAzria dress, Balenciaga bag
> View attachment 5128193


That is such a fantastic outfit. I love it. And you Balenciaga kitten bag is cherry on top


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Independence Day (US)!
> Had a wedding to go to today... BCBGMaxAzria dress, Balenciaga bag
> View attachment 5128193


You look so effortlessly stylish! May I please ask you something about your bag? What can you fit in it and what are the dimensions? I’m eyeing a Balenciaga camera bag on yoox, not with the kittens, though, a plain one.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Independence Day (US)!
> Had a wedding to go to today... BCBGMaxAzria dress, Balenciaga bag
> View attachment 5128193


Love your outfit AND I love that truck!!  Is it yours??   My husband has a few antique vehicles.  I think they're so cool!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> You look so effortlessly stylish! May I please ask you something about your bag? What can you fit in it and what are the dimensions? I’m eyeing a Balenciaga camera bag on yoox, not with the kittens, though, a plain one.


Thank you! Dimensions are 8 x 6 x 1.5 inches. I can fit my keys, a lipstick, my phone and my sunglasses in it with a couple of cards. It may fit a small wallet but I don't use one.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love your outfit AND I love that truck!!  Is it yours??   My husband has a few antique vehicles.  I think they're so cool!!


Hi Antonia, thank you! No, not our truck; this was a farm wedding so it was just sitting in the parking lot waiting for me to take a photo next to it. It was really cool.


----------



## miumiu666

my ootd!
the most fun fendi shirt (a grey t with a button on leather part), alexander mcqueen jewelry, h&m pants, a balenciaga mirror for a pant charm, céline trapeze bag in small and ann demeulemeester shoes!!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! Dimensions are 8 x 6 x 1.5 inches. I can fit my keys, a lipstick, my phone and my sunglasses in it with a couple of cards. It may fit a small wallet but I don't use one.


Thank you very much! The fact that it fits sunglasses makes it perfect! I have a seasonal chanel mini and everything looks so crammed in it… Probably too small on my (fat) frame, but it’s so cute and I saw it for a great price. So tempted right now…


----------



## Christofle

Cheery yellow today! Hope everyone is having a lovely week!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD grey and navy is always a good idea


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> Thank you very much! The fact that it fits sunglasses makes it perfect! I have a seasonal chanel mini and everything looks so crammed in it… Probably too small on my (fat) frame, but it’s so cute and I saw it for a great price. So tempted right now…


If your sunglasses don't fit in your Chanel, have you considered a clip-on sunglasses holder? Here is mine before I lost it...


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> If your sunglasses don't fit in your Chanel, have you considered a clip-on sunglasses holder? Here is mine before I lost it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129253
> View attachment 5129254


That is so adorable !!! Is that a peach coloured flea plushy?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> That is so adorable !!! Is that a peach coloured flea plushy?


Thanks! It's a "pillbug" with a zipper where I kept my sunglasses... until the carbine broke and I lost it somewhere out and about. Thankfully my sunglasses were not in it... next time I'm gonna zip-tie it to my bag


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks! It's a "pillbug" with a zipper where I kept my sunglasses... until the carbine broke and I lost it somewhere out and about. Thankfully my sunglasses were not in it... next time I'm gonna zip-tie it to my bag


Oh I see… I didn’t have much luck with my glasses container either. I fell while cross-country skiing a few years back and completely smooshed my LV case into oblivion.

Luckily just like you by some miracle the sunglasses came out unscathed.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Oh I see… I didn’t have much luck with my glasses container either. I fell while cross-country skiing a few years back and completely smooshed my LV case into oblivion.
> 
> Luckily just like you by some miracle the sunglasses came out unscathed.


Oh no! Well I guess they did what they were supposed to do... protect the sunglasses!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> If your sunglasses don't fit in your Chanel, have you considered a clip-on sunglasses holder? Here is mine before I lost it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129253
> View attachment 5129254


Hahaha, no never considered it, although I know they exist. It’s too much for me. My Chanel is a seasonal one from the cruise 2017 (Cuba) and already colorful. I actually regret not buying the bigger size, but the color combination looked cuter in the mini size…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Evening attire: Peter Pilotto dress, Givenchy shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday slouchy office outfit with Hermés sandals...


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wednesday slouchy office outfit with Hermés sandals...
> View attachment 5129957


Love love love this look! So casual but still prim.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Evening attire: Peter Pilotto dress, Givenchy shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129709


 Stunning dress! Do I correctly spy tweed, sequins and velvet?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Stunning dress! Do I correctly spy tweed, sequins and velvet?


Yes, you are absolutely right @Christofle; good eye


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right @Christofle; good eye



@Christofle has a excellent eye!


----------



## Christofle

Plum colours today!

Happy Wednesday everyone !


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Plum colours today!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130407


Love it. I love the bag and socks.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Love it. I love the bag and socks.



Thanks Cams, it is my birthday present to myself from last July but I only received it today so I guess it will end up being my gift for two birthdays. 

Totally worth the special order process...and the ostrich is so so so soft.  Cant speak enough about how much Delvaux blew me away from customer service all the way to the end product!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Thanks Cams, it is my birthday present to myself from last July but I only received it today so I guess it will end up being my gift for two birthdays.
> 
> Totally worth the special order process...and the ostrich is so so so soft.  Cant speak enough about how much Delvaux blew me away from customer service all the way to the end product!


Happy birthday to you. You have very good taste.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Happy birthday to you. You have very good taste.


Early birthday as the 24th is still a ways away. 

If you have eagle eyes you may  spot her little sister on the chair.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thanks Cams, it is my birthday present to myself from last July but I only received it today so I guess it will end up being my gift for two birthdays.
> 
> Totally worth the special order process...and the ostrich is so so so soft.  Cant speak enough about how much Delvaux blew me away from customer service all the way to the end product!


Happy Birthday X 2!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Happy Birthday X 2!!


Thanks Antonia


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Early birthday as the 24th is still a ways away.
> 
> If you have eagle eyes you may  spot her little sister on the chair.


OMG, @Christofle, the little lime one on the chair


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> OMG, @Christofle, the little lime one on the chair




Here she is a bit closer


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Here she is a bit closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130612
> View attachment 5130613


She is beautiful! Congratulations on your purchase. I thought the color was lime but it is actually yellow.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> She is beautiful! Congratulations on your purchase. I thought the color was lime but it is actually yellow.


The colour changes significantly depending on the lighting! I just checked the receipt and it is described as “Absinth”.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> The colour changes significantly depending on the lighting! I just checked the receipt and it is described as “Absinth”.


"Absinth"?! Very confusing, I thought absinth is usually associated with green :-<


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> "Absinth"?! Very confusing, I thought absinth is usually associated with green :-<


I think it is supposed to be yellow-green which is why it is so hard to capture and looks so different depending on the picture.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Plum colours today!
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130407


Happy birthday! Your birdie and her absinthe sister are amazing! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Happy birthday! Your birdie and her absinthe sister are amazing! I am so happy for you!


Thank you so much 880!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130847


You have the best shirt collection @Christofle !!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> You have the best shirt collection @Christofle !!!


Thanks Antonia 
Have a lovely day!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday with my new McQueen scarf...


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with my new McQueen scarf...
> View attachment 5130980
> View attachment 5130981


Love this!!  I've always wanted one of those scarves!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with my new McQueen scarf...
> View attachment 5130980
> View attachment 5130981


Lovely scarf especially the pale fringe !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this!!  I've always wanted one of those scarves!!


There are a bunch of color ways for this scarf on sale now at Saks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Lovely scarf especially the pale fringe !


Thank you I hope I can go a long time without dirt or snags! That's the trick.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you I hope I can go a long time without dirt or snags! That's the trick.


Or even worse … moths


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130847


Looking sharp as always .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with my new McQueen scarf...
> View attachment 5130980
> View attachment 5130981


You look stunning. White suits you.


----------



## Antonia

This week...


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> This week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131929
> View attachment 5131930
> View attachment 5131931
> View attachment 5131932


All the outfits are great but I especially love the white one


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay with Jimmy Choo shoes and new Vince tee


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131929
> View attachment 5131930
> View attachment 5131931
> View attachment 5131932


All your outfits are perfection! Especially love the white ensemble and the camouflage pants with duster coat is just


----------



## Christofle

Felt inspired by @Hanna Wilson today!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Felt inspired by @Hanna Wilson today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131963


Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> All the outfits are great but I especially love the white one


Thank you @Hanna Wilson !!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> All your outfits are perfection! Especially love the white ensemble and the camouflage pants with duster coat is just


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !!   I love a monochromatic look (like you!). I've gotten a few compliments on the duster coat...it's by Zara. A woman stopped me downtown last week asking where I got it, lol!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Felt inspired by @Hanna Wilson today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131963


I want that Chanel bag, @Christofle !!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I want that Chanel bag, @Christofle !!


You can try to rip it from my cold dead hands. 

Canada only received one and I had to reserve it a month before the collection launched.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131929
> View attachment 5131930
> View attachment 5131931
> View attachment 5131932


Love the camp pants .


----------



## Cams

Mine for the week


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Mine for the week


Looking fab !!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay with Jimmy Choo shoes and new Vince tee
> View attachment 5131955
> View attachment 5131956


Love those shoes!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking fab !!!!


Thank you Christofle. loving this warm
Weather at the moment in Vancouver .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Felt inspired by @Hanna Wilson today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131963


Wow what a beautiful classic flap.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Wow what a beautiful classic flap.


Thanks! I didn’t want it to be too cute so I put the tarot card death Mitzah on it. 

What new H goodies did you pick up?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Thanks! I didn’t want it to be too cute so I put the tarot card death Mitzah on it.
> 
> What new H goodies did you pick up?


Ha ha ha, you are so funny @Christofle. Btw, the bag is gorgeous, fits your style perfectly!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Thanks! I didn’t want it to be too cute so I put the tarot card death Mitzah on it.
> 
> What new H goodies did you pick up?


I still want to see it pose it. Death Mitzah. Christofle touch lol. love it.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> I still want to see it pose it. Death Mitzah. Christofle touch lol. love it.


Here’s a clearer shot of it!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Here’s a clearer shot of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132773


It’s so you.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Yesterday’s evening outfit: Bottega Veneta dress, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Louis Vuitton shoes


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Yesterday’s evening outfit: Bottega Veneta dress, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Louis Vuitton shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133496


Absolutely love your Grimm’s fairy tale clutch!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Absolutely love your Grimm’s fairy tale clutch!


Thank you @Christofle; I fell in love with Olympia Le-Tan “book” clutches a while ago. It is all handmade, the details are amazing, embroidery etc. She must have spent hours working on each one of them.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday! Sergio Rossi shoes.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone !


----------



## ditzydi

Yesterday’s and today’s outfit. My office is moving buildings and the movers showed up.  Still need to pack so much but my trainer from corporate is also in town to audit me.  I will need lots of wine by the end of this week.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Yesterday’s and today’s outfit. My office is moving buildings and the movers showed up.  Still need to pack so much but my trainer from corporate is also in town to audit me.  I will need lots of wine by the end of this week.


Good luck @ditzydi !!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135298


Ohhhh, is that Snoopy on your shirt?  How cute!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - double denim day! Polo Ralph Lauren shirt, J Brand "Tate" jeans, Balenciaga sandals, J. Crew belt


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Ohhhh, is that Snoopy on your shirt?  How cute!!!


Sure is ! Adorable snoopy print!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Yesterday’s and today’s outfit. My office is moving buildings and the movers showed up.  Still need to pack so much but my trainer from corporate is also in town to audit me.  I will need lots of wine by the end of this week.



Good luck!


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Yesterday’s and today’s outfit. My office is moving buildings and the movers showed up.  Still need to pack so much but my trainer from corporate is also in town to audit me.  I will need lots of wine by the end of this week.


Good luck !!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Delvaux bag


----------



## Volvomom

ditzydi said:


> Yesterday’s and today’s outfit. My office is moving buildings and the movers showed up.  Still need to pack so much but my trainer from corporate is also in town to audit me.  I will need lots of wine by the end of this week.


I love your kitchen!!!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Passed the audit.  Today we have inspection of the new space, families coming to our current space and then we’re shutting down this afternoon to move.  Moving an office makes a house move feel like a cake walk.  Shirt Lily Pulitzer, Winnie pants from Jcrew Factory and Sam Edelman shoes.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136644


Very sharp @Christofle !!


----------



## ditzydi

Volvomom said:


> I love your kitchen!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Christofle

Fils coupés shorts today that  are far too delicate for my heart.

Happy Thursday everyone !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday looking for new ways to wear my new scarf... Theory blazer and Dolce & Gabbana skirt, both secondhand.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday looking for new ways to wear my new scarf... Theory blazer and Dolce & Gabbana skirt, both secondhand.
> View attachment 5137563


Oh dear… I’m clearly blind. I didn’t notice the scarf till I read your post. 

Lovely outfit !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Oh dear… I’m clearly blind. I didn’t notice the scarf till I read your post.
> 
> Lovely outfit !


Thank you! It is subtle.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! It is subtle.


No I’m blind. My brain registered your jacket as having a shawl lapel.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136644


Very sharp!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Carrying my Kate Spade Grove Street Millie the other day.


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> Very sharp!!


Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Casual rainy-day Friday OOTD


----------



## Antonia

Another weeks worth of outfits,  lol.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Fils coupés shorts today that  are far too delicate for my heart.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137478
> View attachment 5137479


Those shorts are beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Another weeks worth of outfits,  lol.
> View attachment 5138628
> View attachment 5138629
> View attachment 5138630
> View attachment 5138634
> View attachment 5138636


As always beautiful Anotnia .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Casual rainy-day Friday OOTD
> View attachment 5138430
> View attachment 5138431
> View attachment 5138432


Stuning.


----------



## Cams

HarlemBagLady said:


> Carrying my Kate Spade Grove Street Millie the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137902


Love your red skirt.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday looking for new ways to wear my new scarf... Theory blazer and Dolce & Gabbana skirt, both secondhand.
> View attachment 5137563


Love this looks your shoes abs your skirt.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136644


Love this look


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> As always beautiful Anotnia .


Thank you @Cams !


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week


You always look so 'red carpet ready' Cams!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week


Lovely outfits! What brand are the sandals in the last picture?


----------



## dotty8

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week



Those are lovely, esp. the first one


----------



## dotty8

Last week at the office  - *PennyBlack* dress, *Tommy Hilfiger* bracelet, *Banana Republic* striped cardigan (on the chair), *Botter *pink flats, *Calzedonia *tights*, Anny* nail polish


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with peplum detail on the back of this top


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You always look so 'red carpet ready' Cams!!


Thank you Antonia you so kind to me .


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Lovely outfits! What brand are the sandals in the last picture?


They from Australia called Witnner about 4 years ago.


----------



## Christofle

*Happy Monday everyone !
	

		
			
		

		
	



H scarf tie that I haven’t worn in over a decade… poor thing.*


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> *Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141132
> 
> H scarf tie that I haven’t worn in over a decade… poor thing.*


Hermes scarf tie is beautiful and the whole look great!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with peplum detail on the back of this top
> View attachment 5141093
> View attachment 5141094


OH 2 kitties  how sweet.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> *Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141132
> 
> H scarf tie that I haven’t worn in over a decade… poor thing.*


I love the whole look especially the jacket!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> *Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141132
> 
> H scarf tie that I haven’t worn in over a decade… poor thing.*


Perfection.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hanna Wilson said:


> OH 2 kitties  how sweet.


Thanks they are sisters!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Hermes scarf tie is beautiful and the whole look great!


Thanks! 


Antonia said:


> I love the whole look especially the jacket!!



It’s super comfy too!


BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection.


Thanks


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Peter Pilotto dress, Valentino shoes, Rejane bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Peter Pilotto dress, Valentino shoes, Rejane bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141437


Love all the little pops of color!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all the little pops of color!


Thank you @BeachBagGal; my thinking exactly.


----------



## HiTechGirl




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> *Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141132
> 
> H scarf tie that I haven’t worn in over a decade… poor thing.*


Those pants and shoes Happy Mo day .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> View attachment 5141951
> View attachment 5141952


Love the sweater.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Those pants and shoes Happy Mo day .


Thanks  
It’s one of my favourite ermenegildo zegna wools because the check is not dyed rather they use wools of different coloured sheep in the weave!


----------



## ditzydi

Today is a repeat but it’s evidence that I survived the office move.  I’m still sore from moving all that crap.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Today is a repeat but it’s evidence that I survived the office move.  I’m still sore from moving all that crap.


Cute outfit and lovely alma.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Hanna Wilson said:


> Peter Pilotto dress, Valentino shoes, Rejane bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141437


Wow love this!


----------



## Christofle

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## ditzydi

Another repeat but swapped out the strap of the Radziwill for my Muatto chain strap.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday


----------



## Christofle

Forgot to add a close up shot… of the not so subtle matching today.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Is it the weekend yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142763


That shirt!!!


----------



## Christofle

Happy almost weekend!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@Christofle, your outfits are absolutely impeccable! Styles, colors, details, the way you pair things together


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Happy almost weekend!
> View attachment 5143804


This look is so perfect!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I kept seeing white dresses on IG recently so here goes, my one white dress by Everlane. Club Monaco sweater, CL flats.


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Christofle, your outfits are absolutely impeccable! Styles, colors, details, the way you pair things together


Right??  He has a knack for this for sure!!  Too bad more men don't post here but we'll gladly take @Christofle !!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I kept seeing white dresses on IG recently so here goes, my one white dress by Everlane. Club Monaco sweater, CL flats.
> View attachment 5143854


This is so nice @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Christofle, your outfits are absolutely impeccable! Styles, colors, details, the way you pair things together



Thank you so much!

I take great joy in putting together my outfits… especially those with bright cheery prints.



BalenciagaKitte said:


> This look is so perfect!



 Thank you so much! Your white outfit is perfect too!!!



Antonia said:


> Right??  He has a knack for this for sure!!  Too bad more men don't post here but we'll gladly take @Christofle !!



Thanks Antonia 
Maybe the other men will show up eventually… they are still trying to decide which shirt goes with which pants. Have to be patient, not many of them enjoy putting together outfits.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> Right??  He has a knack for this for sure!!  Too bad more men don't post here but we'll gladly take @Christofle !!


My thoughts exactly @Antonia


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Casadei shoes


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Casadei shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144647


Stunning Alaia dress


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd ...I was off Weds.  Today's t-shirt courtesy of our friend @BalenciagaKitte!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Stunning Alaia dress


Thank you @Christofle, so kind of you!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd ...I was off Weds.  Today's t-shirt courtesy of our friend @BalenciagaKitte!!
> View attachment 5144756
> View attachment 5144757
> View attachment 5144758
> View attachment 5144759


Love your heel T-shirt Antonia! It’s super cute!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Love your heel T-shirt Antonia! It’s super cute!


Thank you!!  I love it!!


----------



## 880

Antonia said:


> This week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131929
> View attachment 5131930
> View attachment 5131931
> View attachment 5131932


Very parisian chic (says someone not french and not from Paris


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Felt inspired by @Hanna Wilson today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131963


Love this! Very rocker vibe!


----------



## 880

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with my new McQueen scarf...
> View attachment 5130980
> View attachment 5130981


So crisp and and tan!


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> Very parisian chic (says someone not french and not from Paris


Why thank you for the compliment!!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Thanks
> It’s one of my favourite ermenegildo zegna wools because the check is not dyed rather they use wools of different coloured sheep in the weave!


Love emenegildo.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy almost weekend!
> View attachment 5143804


That’s belt


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Casadei shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144647


Love your dress.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd ...I was off Weds.  Today's t-shirt courtesy of our friend @BalenciagaKitte!!
> View attachment 5144756
> View attachment 5144757
> View attachment 5144758
> View attachment 5144759


Antonia lovd all your braziers beautiful.


----------



## Cams

My outfits this week, the sequin dress was for a disco party themed lol. I don’t normally wear that lol.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> My outfits this week, the sequin dress was for a disco party themed lol. I don’t normally wear that lol.


Lovely outfits as always Cams!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia lovd all your braziers beautiful.


Did you mean 'blazers'??


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits this week, the sequin dress was for a disco party themed lol. I don’t normally wear that lol.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Lovely outfits as always Cams!


Thank you Christofle


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you beautiful


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday -- never thought I would get on the wear-shorts-to-work trend but here we are


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday -- never thought I would get on the wear-shorts-to-work trend but here we are
> View attachment 5147287


Why not? I love it!! 
Why hello there Kittie!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5147677



Love that dress!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Love that dress!


Thank you @JenJBS, another Alaia.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday -- never thought I would get on the wear-shorts-to-work trend but here we are
> View attachment 5147287


Wow very sexy love it.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Wow very sexy love it.


Aww thanks Cams!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> View attachment 5148074
> View attachment 5148075


So nice with the white blazer !


----------



## patsku

Zimmermann dress, Valentino sandals


----------



## ditzydi

More like ootn.  I wore the Target+Alexis dress for dinner out with my girlfriends fort very belated birthday dinner.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> View attachment 5148074
> View attachment 5148075


This dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148056


Looking sharp as always my friend!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday: Theory blouse (secondhand), old Swatch watch


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> This dress looks amazing on you!


Awwww thanks!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Peter Pilotto dress, Aquazzura sandals, Karen Millen clutch


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: Theory blouse (secondhand), old Swatch watch
> View attachment 5150029
> View attachment 5150030


You always have the best accessory, beautiful smile


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday !


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Peter Pilotto dress, Aquazzura sandals, Karen Millen clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150031


Love the pom poms on those shoes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150130


I love the combination of the subtle colors of the clothes with bright, fun shoes  impeccable as always.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay
Boss pants, Banana Republic tank top, Marc Fisher LTD heels. Belt is from Etsy.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> Boss pants, Banana Republic tank top, Marc Fisher LTD heels. Belt is from Etsy.
> View attachment 5151041



Great outfit! I especially love those shoes!


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> Boss pants, Banana Republic tank top, Marc Fisher LTD heels. Belt is from Etsy.
> View attachment 5151041


Gotta love an all black look! ❤️


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Preen dress, Manolo Blahnik shoes, Gucci clutch


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148056


Love this outfit .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: Theory blouse (secondhand), old Swatch watch
> View attachment 5150029
> View attachment 5150030


Beautiful blouse


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week
> View attachment 5151077
> View attachment 5151078
> View attachment 5151079
> View attachment 5151080
> View attachment 5151081


Beautiful outfits my favorite the 4th.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> Boss pants, Banana Republic tank top, Marc Fisher LTD heels. Belt is from Etsy.
> View attachment 5151041


Stunning


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150130


The sneakers  Top


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Peter Pilotto dress, Aquazzura sandals, Karen Millen clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150031


Love all the colors


----------



## Cams

My outfit for this week.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Cams said:


> Love all the colors


Thank you @Cams


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> My outfit for this week.


Ah those are awesome blue pants!!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Ah those are awesome blue pants!!!


Thank you dear .


----------



## ditzydi

Wore my Target+Rodarte dress last night to celebrate my friends 40th birthday last night.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> Wore my Target+Rodarte dress last night to celebrate my friends 40th birthday last night.


Super cute dress!!! ❤️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - please forgive me in advance but I discovered some new Photoshop filter actions that I am playing with!



and thank you for noticing my nail polish matches my pants


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - please forgive me in advance but I discovered some new Photoshop filter actions that I am playing with!
> View attachment 5153624
> View attachment 5153625
> 
> and thank you for noticing my nail polish matches my pants


Love all the colors


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Aquazzura shoes


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - please forgive me in advance but I discovered some new Photoshop filter actions that I am playing with!
> View attachment 5153624
> View attachment 5153625
> 
> and thank you for noticing my nail polish matches my pants


Love that pop of blue with your outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Aquazzura shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154042


Shoes are so cute! I can’t tell - butterflies or flowers?


----------



## 880

ditzydi said:


> Wore my Target+Rodarte dress last night to celebrate my friends 40th birthday last night.


Love this! Happy belated birthday!
@Christofle, loved the shoes!
@Hanna Wilson, @BalenciagaKitte, @Antonia, and @Cams, I love all the eye candy outfits!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Shoes are so cute! I can’t tell - butterflies or flowers?


Butterflies


----------



## ditzydi

I love white in the spring and summer as much as I love black in the winter  Dress is on repeat with different shoes and my LV papillon.  Love that they brought it back in the recent collections and as a trunk.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> I love white in the spring and summer as much as I love black in the winter  Dress is on repeat with different shoes and my LV papillon.  Love that they brought it back in the recent collections and as a trunk.



Love it!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD: ASTR blazer, Vince pants, Oran sandals, with and without McQueen scarf


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD: ASTR blazer, Vince pants, Oran sandals, with and without McQueen scarf
> View attachment 5154518
> View attachment 5154519


What a great jacket...love the color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Butterflies


That’s what I thought, but I was tired at the time so just checking lol.  So cute!


----------



## ditzydi

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute dress!!! ❤


Thanks!  I was super excited to be able to wear it out.  I've clearly missed getting out of the house the last 18 months and may be making up for lost time in some fun dresses.  .


----------



## ditzydi

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Aquazzura shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154042


I always love your dresses.  I'm a dress gal myself.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - please forgive me in advance but I discovered some new Photoshop filter actions that I am playing with!
> View attachment 5153624
> View attachment 5153625
> 
> and thank you for noticing my nail polish matches my pants


I love the kitten t-shirt!  I always look disheveled and homeless when I wear a t-shirt.  Ha.


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Love it!!


Thanks @Antonia !


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ditzydi said:


> I always love your dresses.  I'm a dress gal myself.


Thank you @ditzydi, nice to see another dress gal on this forum


----------



## ditzydi

I’m off today for a bunch of doctors appointments.  Wanted to make sure Imm comfy.  Everything is from Walmart.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday. 3.1 Phillip Lim sweater, Saint Laurent sandals


----------



## Sferics

New Prada sneakers and ancient Prada nylon 
(and I swear my fingers and arms don't look like sausages in rl )


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Date night (Saturday), carrying my Brandon Blackwood ESR Tote.


----------



## Christofle

Currently melting in Vancouver… far too warm.

Hope everyone is having a lovely week so far!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Herve Leger dress, Louboutin shoes, clutch (a gift from a friend, not a designer item)


----------



## Christofle

My outfit today felt pretty lame so I am deciding how to upgrade it… Leaning towards the Serpenti…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> My outfit today felt pretty lame so I am deciding how to upgrade it… Leaning towards the Serpenti…
> View attachment 5156076
> View attachment 5156075


They are both beautiful handbags! Either one will be a great option. I understand why you might be leaning towards Serpenti, it such an iconic bag with equally iconic clasp.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> My outfit today felt pretty lame so I am deciding how to upgrade it… Leaning towards the Serpenti…
> View attachment 5156076
> View attachment 5156075


OMG that fuschia bag!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, Joie yellow blouse, Oran sandals


----------



## ditzydi

My outfits all look the same but did t see it in my camera roll so I’m posting it.  Another day and another lace skirt.


----------



## Christofle

Wearing my brand new wool pants today! So so so soft!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Wearing my brand new wool pants today! So so so soft!
> View attachment 5156783


OMG those look sooooo comfy!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> OMG those look sooooo comfy!!!


They really are… I think I’ll get a pair in navy too.


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Wearing my brand new wool pants today! So so so soft!
> View attachment 5156783


I'm pretty sure I would fall asleep in those at the office.  .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Louboutin shoes, clutch (a gift from a friend, not a designer item)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156069


Love all the colors on your dress! Cute!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Louboutin shoes, clutch (a gift from a friend, not a designer item)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156069


Those Herve léger dresses bring me back to circa 2010. They made for such lovely gifts, I’m surprised that we don’t see more bandage dresses these days!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Those Herve léger dresses bring me back to circa 2010. They made for such lovely gifts, I’m surprised that we don’t see more bandage dresses these days!


You are absolutely right! Herve Leger dresses were very popular about 10 years ago, I used to buy many of them. I still wear them occasionally, but not nearly as often as I used to.


----------



## ditzydi

Today dry shampoo is my BFF.  .


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Today dry shampoo is my BFF.  .


Gotta love that dry shampoo!


----------



## Antonia

This week... Mon,  Tues,  Thursday and Friday.   I had Wednesday off and didn't bother with ootd.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## Christofle

Happy Friday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Friday everyone !
> View attachment 5157405


TGIF!!  Are those the other joggers? NICE!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> TGIF!!  Are those the other joggers? NICE!!


Another new pair 
Organic cotton and nylon… can’t really see it in this picture but it is a woven fabric!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Another new pair
> Organic cotton and nylon… can’t really see it in this picture but it is a woven fabric!


Ohhh post a pic (if it's not too much trouble)!  I love the close ups of your wardrobe because you choose the most amazing fabrics!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Ohhh post a pic (if it's not too much trouble)!  I love the close ups of your wardrobe because you choose the most amazing fabrics!!


This one doesn’t look particularly interesting though ! Glad you like the close ups Antonia !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> This one doesn’t look particularly interesting though ! Glad you like the close ups Antonia !
> 
> View attachment 5157572


Thanks for posting.  Well, I can appreciate well made clothing and nice fabrics.  I just bought my first Tibi white button down from TRR and it's 100% cotton....honestly, I've never felt cotton as nice as this...it almost feels like silk!!  I had to double check the fabric tag-lol!  I don't know what it originally retailed for but I paid $40...what a steal!!  

Enjoy the weekend!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@Christofle, I've just heard you've received The Best Dressed Award in Canada  Congratulations!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thanks for posting.  Well, I can appreciate well made clothing and nice fabrics.  I just bought my first Tibi white button down from TRR and it's 100% cotton....honestly, I've never felt cotton as nice as this...it almost feels like silk!!  I had to double check the fabric tag-lol!  I don't know what it originally retailed for but I paid $40...what a steal!!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!!


What a steal!!! Your new shirt sounds lovely. 

Try to find some sea island cotton clothing if you really want to be blown away. I’m still undecided if I prefer 100% mulberry silk bed sheets or 100% sea island cotton sheets.

They had a really lovely Sea island cotton Brioni sports jacket at a local retailer that I unfortunately only noticed after it sold out in my size.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Christofle, I've just heard you've received The Best Dressed Award in Canada  Congratulations!


Doesn’t always feel that way 

I didn’t expect it to be so warm in Vancouver so I didn’t have any short sleeve tops… felt mildly embarrassed trying on exotic leather bags yesterday in my old pyjama t-shirt.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> What a steal!!! Your new shirt sounds lovely.
> 
> Try to find some sea island cotton clothing if you really want to be blown away. I’m still undecided if I prefer 100% mulberry silk bed sheets or 100% sea island cotton sheets.
> 
> They had a really lovely Sea island cotton Brioni sports jacket at a local retailer that I unfortunately only noticed after it sold out in my size.


Ooh, thanks for the info...will definitely be looking!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Doesn’t always feel that way
> 
> I didn’t expect it to be so warm in Vancouver so I didn’t have any short sleeve tops… felt mildly embarrassed trying on exotic leather bags yesterday in my old pyjama t-shirt.


They probably thought you were another Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Aquazzura shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154042


Love everthing.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> I love white in the spring and summer as much as I love black in the winter  Dress is on repeat with different shoes and my LV papillon.  Love that they brought it back in the recent collections and as a trunk.


You look beautiful love white .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Currently melting in Vancouver… far too warm.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely week so far!
> 
> View attachment 5155856


You in Vancouver lol. I am
Coking home today been away you look great those sneaker and those shorts.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Joie yellow blouse, Oran sandals
> View attachment 5156425


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> My outfit today felt pretty lame so I am deciding how to upgrade it… Leaning towards the Serpenti…
> View attachment 5156076
> View attachment 5156075


The serpenti looks great on you


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Wearing my brand new wool pants today! So so so soft!
> View attachment 5156783


Love the shirt .


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Louboutin shoes, clutch (a gift from a friend, not a designer item)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156069


Stuning


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> You in Vancouver lol. I am
> Coking home today been away you look great those sneaker and those shorts.


So warm and smoky ! But so much lovely seafood!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week... Mon,  Tues,  Thursday and Friday.   I had Wednesday off and didn't bother with ootd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157320
> View attachment 5157321
> View attachment 5157322
> View attachment 5157323


I love them all Antonia the white one is top.


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week I have been away


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week I have been away


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> You look beautiful love white .



Awww thanks @Cams!


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week I have been away


So cute and it looks like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## ditzydi

Ootd weekend edition.  Our son asked to go to the train museum about an hour away one last time before he starts school on Thursday. I just need a conductor hat.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Ootd weekend edition.  Our son asked to go to the train museum about an hour away one last time before he starts school on Thursday. I just need a conductor hat.


Have a lovely outing!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you Bella.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Ootd weekend edition.  Our son asked to go to the train museum about an hour away one last time before he starts school on Thursday. I just need a conductor hat.


Love this look on you.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> So cute and it looks like you had a lot of fun.


Thank you. Yes we did.


----------



## LilOshawott

Night out with the girls


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, Theory bomber jacket, Melissa shoes


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Night out with the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159668


What’s the bear charm from? Very cute!


----------



## Cams

LilOshawott said:


> Night out with the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159668


Beautiful love your boots


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday, Theory bomber jacket, Melissa shoes
> View attachment 5159769


Hello gorgeous.


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> What’s the bear charm from? Very cute!



Thank you! It is actually a hand sanitizer holder I got from daisojapan.com


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> View attachment 5160377
> View attachment 5160378


I love both looks and how a t-shirt can make an outfit a bit more casual and not so business-y!!


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my Target+Alexis dress again.  I was going to try and add an eye and hook to avoid wardrobe malfunctions but haven’t had time but also wanted to wear it.  So I threw a tank top on under it just in case.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> View attachment 5160377
> View attachment 5160378



Love how put together you look even in a T-shirt.  I never look that good.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Love how put together you look even in a T-shirt.  I never look that good.


T-shirt + skirt + heels = always fab, and if not....


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, LOFT blouse, Boss Hugo Boss pants, Loeffler Randall flats. A great outfit that I should wear more often!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with and without blazer
> View attachment 5160377
> View attachment 5160378


Beautiful I love the shoes.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, LOFT blouse, Boss Hugo Boss pants, Loeffler Randall flats. A great outfit that I should wear more often!
> View attachment 5161379
> View attachment 5161380


Looking fab! What a lovely outfit!


----------



## HarlemBagLady




----------



## Antonia

This week... I was off again Wednesday so skipped that day.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! with and without Milly bag


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Using my LV PA as a crossbody


----------



## dotty8

Office outfit: *Rinascimento *lilac blouse, *Patrizia Pepe* lilac leather bracelet, *Anny *nail polish 

Casual outfit: *Tommy Hilfiger *white parka, *Tommy Hilfiger* pink T-shirt, *Calzedonia *leggings, *Lauren Ralph Lauren* striped tote, *Chanel *nail polish (yes, I'm too lazy to untangle the earphones' cord )


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week... I was off again Wednesday so skipped that day.
> View attachment 5163147
> View attachment 5163148
> View attachment 5163149
> View attachment 5163150


Beautiful Antonia. I love the dress and the shorts.


----------



## Cams

Here are my outfits for this week. I wore a skirt Antonia see what you made me do, I actually liked the skirt lol


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here are my outfits for this week. I wore a skirt Antonia see what you made me do, I actually liked the skirt lol


Awe, thanks!  Well, you always look smashing!!  I'm getting excited to start wearing fall clothes now...I love fall fashion so much more than summer.


----------



## ditzydi

Drove up to Ft. Worth for my son to see the Union Pacific Big Boy that is finally touring again after being parked due to covid.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Awe, thanks!  Well, you always look smashing!!  I'm getting excited to start wearing fall clothes now...I love fall fashion so much more than summer.


Can wait to see you on your beautiful Skirts.


----------



## ditzydi

I already ordered a chain strap for my Evelyne because it feels weird not to have a top handle.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - my take on double denim


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - my take on double denim
> View attachment 5166196


Casual yet so we’ll put together !!!? Lovely pairing of the denim with white heels.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Casual yet so we’ll put together !!!? Lovely pairing of the denim with white heels.


Thank you Christofle!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you Christofle!


Your adorable display picture is making me want to adopt a cat.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Your adorable display picture is making me want to adopt a cat.


Cats are the best.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone !
> View attachment 5167034


What a great shirt!     Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ditzydi

We survived Monday.  Here’s hoping the rest of this week flies by.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD featuring that lime vest, with and without blazer. Pucci scarf (hair)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD featuring that lime vest, with and without blazer. Pucci scarf (hair)
> View attachment 5167113
> View attachment 5167114
> View attachment 5167115


Love the Pucci scarf and those sunglasses too!!


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone !
> View attachment 5167034


This shirt is so happy and bright.  Love it.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> This shirt is so happy and bright.  Love it.


I agree! It is such a cheery colour combo!


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s outfit.  Got the chunky chain for my Evelyne but thinking it’s too long and chunky.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday "Happiness is the same price as red bottoms" - my favorite Louboutins. Gearing up for fall with brown tones!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit.  Got the chunky chain for my Evelyne but thinking it’s too long and chunky.


I love that chunky strap! Nice pairing.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone !


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday "Happiness is the same price as red bottoms" - my favorite Louboutins. Gearing up for fall with brown tones!
> View attachment 5168160


Pretty skirt !


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD featuring that lime vest, with and without blazer. Pucci scarf (hair)
> View attachment 5167113
> View attachment 5167114
> View attachment 5167115


Love this outfit and the shirt my kind of color.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday "Happiness is the same price as red bottoms" - my favorite Louboutins. Gearing up for fall with brown tones!
> View attachment 5168160


Beautiful skirt . you look stuning.


----------



## Cams

We been lazy here the outfits for the last 3 days


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> We been lazy here the outfits for the last 3 days


Lovely!!  Is it chilly where you are?  I see you're already wearing scarves!


----------



## ditzydi

Another white dress.  Having dinner with my girlfriends for one of their birthdays.  First picture is work.  Second for tonight.  Haven’t worn the bcbg stud shoes in so long I feel weird wearing them.


----------



## WineLover

ditzydi said:


> Another white dress.  Having dinner with my girlfriends for one of their birthdays.  First picture is work.  Second for tonight.  Haven’t worn the bcbg stud shoes in so long I feel weird wearing them.


Lovely dress!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Another white dress.  Having dinner with my girlfriends for one of their birthdays.  First picture is work.  Second for tonight.  Haven’t worn the bcbg stud shoes in so long I feel weird wearing them.


Love those shoes....I thought they were Valentino's!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday in that Brooks Brothers safari/trench dress you've seen before. Choo shoes.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Lovely!!  Is it chilly where you are?  I see you're already wearing scarves!


Antonia Vancouver is really funny, one minute is sun shining and the other is grey cold and raining. Plus I feel cold much more compared to the locals. I was born in a hot place lol.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Love those shoes....I thought they were Valentino's!!!!


Thanks!  I bought them when it seemed like everybody was making a version the Rockstud pumps.  I always wanted a pair but knew I would destroy them.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Another white dress.  Having dinner with my girlfriends for one of their birthdays.  First picture is work.  Second for tonight.  Haven’t worn the bcbg stud shoes in so long I feel weird wearing them.


What a stunningly detailed outfit! Love the details of the white dress!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Looking fab Cams!


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> What a stunningly detailed outfit! Love the details of the white dress!


Thanks!  I got it on sale for $25 at Anthropologie.  It was originally $200.  Coukdn’t walk out without it.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Thanks!  I got it on sale for $25 at Anthropologie.  It was originally $200.  Coukdn’t walk out without it.


What a steal !


----------



## ditzydi

Boring swing dress and a whole can of dry shampoo today but I’m wiped out. I  going to need an iv drip with caffeine to survive today.  TGIF!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay, Prada sandals


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking fab Cams!


Thank you darling


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Is it that cold in Vancouver already?


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay, Prada sandals
> View attachment 5170449



Love that houndstooth skirt!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Is it that cold in Vancouver already?


Ver Christo even today the weather is not that great. Yesterday we had train and all. I was wondering where is summer??. I really don’t like the cold.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Ver Christo even today the weather is not that great. Yesterday we had train and all. I was wondering where is summer??. I really don’t like the cold.


You can take Montreal weather… 40 Celsius with the humidex.


----------



## eunaddict

Cams said:


> We been lazy here the outfits for the last 3 days



Love the grey coat! Mind if I ask where you got it? :3


----------



## Cams

eunaddict said:


> Love the grey coat! Mind if I ask where you got it? :3


Thank you not at all the grey coat was from Zara last year I pretty much, have it in all colours. Maybe they will bring some back this year.


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> Ver Christo even today the weather is not that great. Yesterday we had train and all. I was wondering where is summer??. I really don’t like the cold.


I would love colder weather right now.  So sick of it being so hot and humid.  You look so warm and comfy.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> I would love colder weather right now.  So sick of it being so hot and humid.  You look so warm and comfy.


Really. I don’t like it at all. I will send you some lol. It makes me lazy the cold weather. The warm makes me happy and gives me allot of energy.


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> Really. I don’t like it at all. I will send you some lol. It makes me lazy the cold weather. The warm makes me happy and gives me allot of energy.


I love being lazy and being able to curl up under 50 million blankets.  I feel so cozy and secure under a pile of blankets.  Although I will say that it was a tad challenging when Texas had the Snowpocolypse in February and we lost power and water for a week to feel cozy.


----------



## Antonia

Last week ...last picture is Fri night


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Yesterdays outfit with my bright blue YSL camera bag


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Last week ...last picture is Fri night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172757
> View attachment 5172758
> View attachment 5172759
> View attachment 5172760
> View attachment 5172761
> View attachment 5172763


Cool outfits!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Last week ...last picture is Fri night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172757
> View attachment 5172758
> View attachment 5172759
> View attachment 5172760
> View attachment 5172761
> View attachment 5172763


Hot Antonia.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Dior shoes, Moynat bag


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Cool outfits!


  Thank you @Christofle !  BTW, the white button down shirt is the one from Tibi I was saying in another post that has the softest cotton I've ever felt.   


Cams said:


> Hot Antonia.


  Thank you @Cams !!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Dior shoes, Moynat bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173374


Alaia has the prettiest dresses


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Alaia has the prettiest dresses


Thank you so much @Christofle; I like how versatile they are, I can wear them to work or to official galas and events. The quality is also paramount. I find them to be timeless as well and I like buying good quality clothes that can be worn for years.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone!

Nearly 20 year old outfit that I still love very much! Wish I could still get my paws on Cape Horn as the quality was unrivalled.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Nearly 20 year old outfit that I still love very much! Wish I could still get my paws on Cape Horn as the quality was unrivalled.
> 
> View attachment 5173398


Perfect example of what I mentioned above. Great quality clothes that look brand new but are actually 20 years old!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Dior shoes, Moynat bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173374


Those shoes!!! ❤️


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Dior shoes, Moynat bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173374


Love everything. Hopefully we see you modeling these for us one day.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Nearly 20 year old outfit that I still love very much! Wish I could still get my paws on Cape Horn as the quality was unrivalled.
> 
> View attachment 5173398


Nice and relaxed .


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Louboutin shoes, clutch (a gift from a friend, not a designer item)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156069





Cams said:


> Love everything. Hopefully we see you modeling these for us one day.


I did it once, lovely @Cams (above) and I don't think I will ever do it again  First of all I absolutely hate taking pictures of myself and second of all, I find all the clothes and accessories a lot more interesting by themselves than on me   But I am always so happy to see all you lovely ladies (plus Christofle) modeling your beautiful clothes and accessories!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> I did it once, lovely @Cams (above) and I don't think I will ever do it again  First of all I absolutely hate taking pictures of myself and second of all, I find all the clothes and accessories a lot more interesting by themselves than on me   But I am always so happy to see all you lovely ladies (plus Christofle) modeling your beautiful clothes and accessories!


Your floor outfit layout is kinda cool too! Which is why I stole the idea once.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Those shoes!!! ❤


I am glad you like Galliano design  all my Dior shoes come from the time when Galliano was at the helm. I was never interested in Raf Simons designs, Maria Grazia Chiuri is not my cup of tea either. But Galliano, ah Galliano.....his brilliance, creative mind, opulence!!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Your floor outfit layout is kinda cool too! Which is why I stole the idea once.


I am glad to hear it @Christofle


----------



## Christofle

Mid day outfit swap


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Dior shoes, Moynat bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173374


Wow, these shoes are a work of art!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> Wow, these shoes are a work of art!!!


Thank you, @Antonia. Hats off to Galliano!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Mid day outfit swap
> 
> View attachment 5173561


Fantastic as always!


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sooo I have been thinking I should post some of my outfit when I am not in leggings. Lol.  And the other day I had a dream I took a picture of myself with an outfit then discovered I was bald   It completely freaked me out.  So I am going back to reading only….


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday!

Lovely details on the pants!


----------



## ditzydi

I love all the blue @LiveAndLuxessorize !


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> Lovely details on the pants!
> View attachment 5174497
> View attachment 5174498


Love this outfit!


----------



## ditzydi

My kid tested positive for covid on Sunday but the office wants me back at the office. They sure learned a lot during last year.  I got a negative test but I’m not sure I’m outside the incubation period at this point and whether I can transmit.  Not to mention they wouldn’t let me stay home with a sick kid.  Being a parent is hard.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> My kid tested positive for covid on Sunday but the office wants me back at the office. They sure learned a lot during last year.  I got a negative test but I’m not sure I’m outside the incubation period at this point and whether I can transmit.  Not to mention they wouldn’t let me stay home with a sick kid.  Being a parent is hard.


Thinking of you @ditzydi


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> My kid tested positive for covid on Sunday but the office wants me back at the office. They sure learned a lot during last year.  I got a negative test but I’m not sure I’m outside the incubation period at this point and whether I can transmit.  Not to mention they wouldn’t let me stay home with a sick kid.  Being a parent is hard.


I’m surprised they wouldn’t want you to wait 14 days before returning… I hope your child is fit as a fiddle ASAP. Work is already stressful enough, sick children isn’t a topper anyone should have to deal with.


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> My kid tested positive for covid on Sunday but the office wants me back at the office. They sure learned a lot during last year.  I got a negative test but I’m not sure I’m outside the incubation period at this point and whether I can transmit.  Not to mention they wouldn’t let me stay home with a sick kid.  Being a parent is hard.



I'm so sorry about this rotten situation. I hope your child feels better soon.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> You can take Montreal weather… 40 Celsius with the humidex.


I wish lol.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Mid day outfit swap
> 
> View attachment 5173561


Nice shirt and shoes .


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> My kid tested positive for covid on Sunday but the office wants me back at the office. They sure learned a lot during last year.  I got a negative test but I’m not sure I’m outside the incubation period at this point and whether I can transmit.  Not to mention they wouldn’t let me stay home with a sick kid.  Being a parent is hard.


So so
Sorry to hear about this hope he is okay. Sending you good healing powers your way.


----------



## Cams

Cams said:


> So so
> Sorry to hear about this hope he is okay. Sending you good healing powers your way.
> How old is he is I may ask? My boy who is 13 just got his 2 shot of the vacine. Hopefully when we all get COvid as we vaccinated the symptoms are easier, one can only hope.


----------



## Speedster70

If the tri-fecta of leopard, plaid and color blocking is wrong, I don't want to be right


----------



## Antonia

Speedster70 said:


> If the tri-fecta of leopard, plaid and color blocking is wrong, I don't want to be right
> 
> View attachment 5175784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175785


Actually they say you can mix prints as long as the colors all go/match!


----------



## ditzydi

Thanks y’all.  Luckily he’s not feeling too horrible.  Tuesday he said he felt like he would be over the covid yesterday.  For the most part it seems that his symptoms have gone away except he still can’t taste much.  So him not feeling like complete ass makes going back to work a little easier. But now the husband and father-in-law are both symptomatic but tested negative.  So Much fun.  

Today’s outfit because I just feel blah and dark today.  Not bright and happy like I normally am.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Thanks y’all.  Luckily he’s not feeling too horrible.  Tuesday he said he felt like he would be over the covid yesterday.  For the most part it seems that his symptoms have gone away except he still can’t taste much.  So him not feeling like complete ass makes going back to work a little easier. But now the husband and father-in-law are both symptomatic but tested negative.  So Much fun.
> 
> Today’s outfit because I just feel blah and dark today.  Not bright and happy like I normally am.


Glad to hear he's feeling better...but yeah, not fun times!  However, I do love your outfit...the skirt details are beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Speedster70 said:


> If the tri-fecta of leopard, plaid and color blocking is wrong, I don't want to be right
> 
> View attachment 5175784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175785


Looks great together!


----------



## Speedster70

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great together!


Thanks


----------



## Speedster70

Antonia said:


> Actually they say you can mix prints as long as the colors all go/match!



I am constantly inspired by the outrageously cool fashion I see in the my Fluevog groups to think outside the box when mixing and matching patterns and colors now, constantly experimenting.


----------



## IntheOcean

ditzydi said:


> Thanks y’all.  Luckily he’s not feeling too horrible.  Tuesday he said he felt like he would be over the covid yesterday.  For the most part it seems that his symptoms have gone away except he still can’t taste much.  So him not feeling like complete ass makes going back to work a little easier. But now the husband and father-in-law are both symptomatic but tested negative.  So Much fun.
> 
> Today’s outfit because I just feel blah and dark today.  Not bright and happy like I normally am.


I hope he gets better soon and his taste returns back to normal! You look lovely, not dull at all.


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Today



Very cute outfit


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

ditzydi said:


> I love all the blue @LiveAndLuxessorize !


Thank you so much


----------



## Antonia

This week.... My creativity is waning... I need to wear fall clothing, way more fun getting dressed lol!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Antonia said:


> This week.... My creativity is waning... I need to wear fall clothing, way more fun getting dressed lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176771
> View attachment 5176772
> View attachment 5176773
> View attachment 5176774
> View attachment 5176775


I think you look great! I love green and black. I am excited as well that I think I might have the same snake print top as OOTD’s Antonia 

Which is silly considering loads of us have the same bag/bag obsession it never occurs to me we might have the same clothes


----------



## Antonia

jelliedfeels said:


> I think you look great! I love green and black. I am excited as well that I think I might have the same snake print top as OOTD’s Antonia
> 
> Which is silly considering loads of us have the same bag/bag obsession it never occurs to me we might have the same clothes


Oh thank you!!  That's right, I'm sure lots of us have the same clothes too!!  That snake print top is so comfortable and fits well under jackets...perfect for that too!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> This week.... My creativity is waning... I need to wear fall clothing, way more fun getting dressed lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176771
> View attachment 5176772
> View attachment 5176773
> View attachment 5176774
> View attachment 5176775


So many cool outfits !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> So many cool outfits !


Thank you @Christofle !


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> This week.... My creativity is waning... I need to wear fall clothing, way more fun getting dressed lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176771
> View attachment 5176772
> View attachment 5176773
> View attachment 5176774
> View attachment 5176775


Love that green shade of your bag!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that green shade of your bag!


Thank you!  I love it too...it's a great color!


----------



## ditzydi

IntheOcean said:


> I hope he gets better soon and his taste returns back to normal! You look lovely, not dull at all.


Thanks!  Me too because he’s frustrated that he can’t taste.  We’re now just giving him all the crap food because h needs calories.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Thanks y’all.  Luckily he’s not feeling too horrible.  Tuesday he said he felt like he would be over the covid yesterday.  For the most part it seems that his symptoms have gone away except he still can’t taste much.  So him not feeling like complete ass makes going back to work a little easier. But now the husband and father-in-law are both symptomatic but tested negative.  So Much fun.
> 
> Today’s outfit because I just feel blah and dark today.  Not bright and happy like I normally am.


You look great. Happy your son is feeling better.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week.... My creativity is waning... I need to wear fall clothing, way more fun getting dressed lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176771
> View attachment 5176772
> View attachment 5176773
> View attachment 5176774
> View attachment 5176775


Great outfits Antonia you look great.


----------



## Cams

Mine for the last 2 days


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Mine for the last 2 days


Very elegant!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Peter Pilotto dress, Dior bag and shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I am back after a week off... OOTD Monday


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Peter Pilotto dress, Dior bag and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179260


Love the detail on the heels!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the detail on the heels!


Thank you @BeachBagGal, another masterpiece from Galliano!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Very elegant!!!


Thank you dear


----------



## Cams

Happy monogram Monday


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Louboutin shoes


----------



## ditzydi

Matching my mask to my outfit today.  The husband still feels like crap from covid.  I’m exhausted running to do things for two houses because fil has it as well.  I had scheduled off starting tomorrow for a staycation for our wedding anniversary but my plans have changed to take care dh.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Louboutin shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180212


Again your shoes!! ❤️


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Again your shoes!! ❤


Thank you @BeachBagGal; I am glad you like it. Not all my friends like my shoe collection. I have at least one friend, who finds it slightly obscene.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ditzydi said:


> Matching my mask to my outfit today.  The husband still feels like crap from covid.  I’m exhausted running to do things for two houses because fil has it as well.  I had scheduled off starting tomorrow for a staycation for our wedding anniversary but my plans have changed to take care dh.


I am sorry to hear your husband is still suffering from COVID. How is your son? Back to normal?


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Matching my mask to my outfit today.  The husband still feels like crap from covid.  I’m exhausted running to do things for two houses because fil has it as well.  I had scheduled off starting tomorrow for a staycation for our wedding anniversary but my plans have changed to take care dh.


Praying for everyone to have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you @BeachBagGal; I am glad you like it. Not all my friends like my shoe collection. I have at least one friend, who finds it slightly obscene.


I love them and you do a great job pairing them with different outfits! I guess to each one’s own.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> I love them and you do a great job pairing them with different outfits! I guess to each one’s own.


Thank you! I am really glad to hear it


----------



## ditzydi

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am sorry to hear your husband is still suffering from COVID. How is your son? Back to normal?


Thank you.  My son is back to normal other than his taste still being a tad off.  He's already doing remote school again.  There were so many cases in his middle and high school that they shut that part of the school down and went remote last week.  They're hoping they can resume classes again after Labor Day next week.  



Antonia said:


> Praying for everyone to have a speedy recovery!!!



Thank you!  We could use as many prayers, good vibes and dust as we can get!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ditzydi said:


> Thank you.  My son is back to normal other than his taste still being a tad off.  He's already doing remote school again.  There were so many cases in his middle and high school that they shut that part of the school down and went remote last week.  They're hoping they can resume classes again after Labor Day next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  We could use as many prayers, good vibes and dust as we can get!


Great! I am glad to hear your son is doing much better, I guess we don't know how long we have to wait until his taste bounces back, hopefully not too long. How is your husband?


----------



## ditzydi

Hanna Wilson said:


> Great! I am glad to hear your son is doing much better, I guess we don't know how long we have to wait until his taste bounces back, hopefully not too long. How is your husband?


Well Sunday was the worst day with him passing out.  But he seems to be getting better?  I mean, up until him passing out, his symptoms seemed mild and still do.  Luckily we haven't had any more passing out moments since Sunday.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Well Sunday was the worst day with him passing out.  But he seems to be getting better?  I mean, up until him passing out, his symptoms seemed mild and still do.  Luckily we haven't had any more passing out moments since Sunday.


Oh wow...that's scary!! There seems to be so many different symptoms!  I really hope this world can heal from all of this!  Thinking of you....


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ditzydi said:


> Well Sunday was the worst day with him passing out.  But he seems to be getting better?  I mean, up until him passing out, his symptoms seemed mild and still do.  Luckily we haven't had any more passing out moments since Sunday.


Sending you and your husband all the positive vibes! Hopefully no more passing out moments for him.


----------



## ditzydi

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Louboutin shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180212


I'm a dress kinda girl and I love always love seeing your outfits because they're usually dresses too.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday. Inspiration photo first, my photo last!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday. Inspiration photo first, my photo last!
> View attachment 5181837
> View attachment 5181838


Nice!!! (I wonder who those jeans are made by, I like the color and that it's a straight leg)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ditzydi said:


> I'm a dress kinda girl and I love always love seeing your outfits because they're usually dresses too.


Yes, we definitely have it in common; we both love dresses


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Nice!!! (I wonder who those jeans are made by, I like the color and that it's a straight leg)


I'm not sure, I found that photo on the Asians and Hermés thread on TPF...


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I'm not sure, I found that photo on the Asians and Hermés thread on TPF...


Ahhh.  I thought maybe it was someone on Instagram and then I'd be a sleuth and figure it out-lol!!   Thanks!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Ahhh.  I thought maybe it was someone on Instagram and then I'd be a sleuth and figure it out-lol!!   Thanks!!


I think it is on Instagram, hold on...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Ahhh.  I thought maybe it was someone on Instagram and then I'd be a sleuth and figure it out-lol!!   Thanks!!


Instagram is elborn_doris


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Instagram is elborn_doris


Thanks @BalenciagaKitte !!!  I might have to follow her now!


----------



## Antonia

@BalenciagaKitte , now that I look at her page, everything is foreign...Oh well.  Love her style!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay, outfit inspired by a recent @Cams outfit, switching out her LV scarf for this older Gucci...


----------



## Christofle

I have some new Tencel and cotton drawing pants that are super comfortable! They match Luna too which is nice!

I was trying to take a picture at the office yesterday but Luna was being uncooperative with the mirror selfie process.

They appear to be kitten approved though.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> I have some new Tencel and cotton drawing pants that are super comfortable! They match Luna too which is nice!
> 
> I was trying to take a picture at the office yesterday but Luna was being uncooperative with the mirror selfie process.
> 
> They appear to be kitten approved though.
> View attachment 5182790
> View attachment 5182791


Oh my goodness, the kitten


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh my goodness, the kitten


She’s has the sweetest disposition ever… she was kneading with her paws during her first vet visit.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> She’s has the sweetest disposition ever… she was kneading with her paws during her first vet visit.


How cute


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> I have some new Tencel and cotton drawing pants that are super comfortable! They match Luna too which is nice!
> 
> I was trying to take a picture at the office yesterday but Luna was being uncooperative with the mirror selfie process.
> 
> They appear to be kitten approved though.
> View attachment 5182790
> View attachment 5182791


She is beautiful, such unusual coloring, is she a certain breed? Welcome LUNA to TPF!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> She is beautiful, such unusual coloring, is she a certain breed? Welcome LUNA to TPF!


Thanks!

The breeder was so upset when she had to give her away.

She’s an Egyptian mau specifically a smoke coat because they also come in silver, gold and black.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The breeder was so upset when she had to give her away.
> 
> She’s an Egyptian mau specifically a smoke coat because they also come in silver, gold and black.
> She’s an Egyptian mau specifically a smoke coat because they also come in silver, gold and black.


She's gorgeous!!!   Best accessory!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay, outfit inspired by a recent @Cams outfit, switching out her LV scarf for this older Gucci...
> 
> View attachment 5182774
> View attachment 5182775


Love this whole look!!!


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> View attachment 5182846
> View attachment 5182847
> View attachment 5182848
> View attachment 5182850
> View attachment 5182851


Love these outfits ! Especially the last one with the wrap jacket!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Love these outfits ! Especially the last one with the wrap jacket!


Oh thank you @Christofle !   It's by Tibi (my new fave designer) and one of my fave purchases from that brand!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> I have some new Tencel and cotton drawing pants that are super comfortable! They match Luna too which is nice!
> 
> I was trying to take a picture at the office yesterday but Luna was being uncooperative with the mirror selfie process.
> 
> They appear to be kitten approved though.
> View attachment 5182790
> View attachment 5182791


Nice pants, but adorable kitty! Lol


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay, outfit inspired by a recent @Cams outfit, switching out her LV scarf for this older Gucci...
> 
> View attachment 5182774
> View attachment 5182775


Stuning beautiful as always.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> I have some new Tencel and cotton drawing pants that are super comfortable! They match Luna too which is nice!
> 
> I was trying to take a picture at the office yesterday but Luna was being uncooperative with the mirror selfie process.
> 
> They appear to be kitten approved though.
> View attachment 5182790
> View attachment 5182791


Hello cutie .


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Louboutin shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180212


Love it just beautiful.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday. Inspiration photo first, my photo last!
> View attachment 5181837
> View attachment 5181838


Beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> View attachment 5182846
> View attachment 5182847
> View attachment 5182848
> View attachment 5182850
> View attachment 5182851


Stuning Antonia I like them all.


----------



## Cams

Here my outfits for this week


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Here my outfits for this week


I like how your outfit matches the wall on the last shot!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> View attachment 5182846
> View attachment 5182847
> View attachment 5182848
> View attachment 5182850
> View attachment 5182851


Lovely outfits!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Both of you @BalenciagaKitte and @Cams have such beautiful smiles  I always smile myself looking at your pictures.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Here my outfits for this week


Perfection! Love that red dress and the Hunter boots outfit.


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> Lovely outfits!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Stuning Antonia I like them all.


Thank you Cams!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I have some new Tencel and cotton drawing pants that are super comfortable! They match Luna too which is nice!
> 
> I was trying to take a picture at the office yesterday but Luna was being uncooperative with the mirror selfie process.
> 
> They appear to be kitten approved though.
> View attachment 5182790
> View attachment 5182791



Luna is adorable!           Sleeping cutie!


----------



## Christofle

It’s Saturday so silly picture day!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> It’s Saturday so silly picture day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183640


Love the hat!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> I like how your outfit matches the wall on the last shot!


Thank you Christofle


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Both of you @BalenciagaKitte and @Cams have such beautiful smiles  I always smile myself looking at your pictures.


Thank you Hana you too kind lol. My son take my pics when I am not doing a selfie he says I don’t know why you want to take pics mum lol.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection! Love that red dress and the Hunter boots outfit.


Thank you dear.


----------



## Cams

Tonight celebrating my hubby’s birthday.


----------



## BelleMort

Left for a long while. Came back with a new addition .


----------



## Cams

BelleMort said:


> Left for a long while. Came back with a new addition .


Congrats.  welcome back


----------



## BeachBagGal

BelleMort said:


> Left for a long while. Came back with a new addition .


She is a beautiful addition!! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

BelleMort said:


> Left for a long while. Came back with a new addition .



Congratulations!


----------



## 880

@Christofle, love the hat and Luna!
@ditzydi, hope your DD is recovering!
@BelleMort, congrats on your new addition!
@Cams, happy birthday to your DH! Love your outfits of the week
@BalenciagaKitte, @Antonia, @Hanna Wilson, I love your ensembles
here is one of DH (brunello suit jacket, t shirt, and blue & green brand distressed denim
and one of me: Dior t shirt, brunello joggers, Dior men’s saddle


----------



## Antonia

BelleMort said:


> Left for a long while. Came back with a new addition .


@BelleMort !!!  We've missed you!!!   You look amazing as always and OMG, I love your 'new addition'....how adorable-CONGRATS!!


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> @Christofle, love the hat and Luna!
> @ditzydi, hope your DD is recovering!
> @BelleMort, congrats on your new addition!
> @Cams, happy birthday to your DH! Love your outfits of the week
> @BalenciagaKitte, @Antonia, @Hanna Wilson, I love your ensembles
> here is one of DH (brunello suit jacket, t shirt, and blue & green brand distressed denim
> and one of me: Dior t shirt, brunello joggers, Dior men’s saddle
> View attachment 5185134
> View attachment 5185135


I like it you kind of both matching.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> @Christofle, love the hat and Luna!
> @ditzydi, hope your DD is recovering!
> @BelleMort, congrats on your new addition!
> @Cams, happy birthday to your DH! Love your outfits of the week
> @BalenciagaKitte, @Antonia, @Hanna Wilson, I love your ensembles
> here is one of DH (brunello suit jacket, t shirt, and blue & green brand distressed denim
> and one of me: Dior t shirt, brunello joggers, Dior men’s saddle
> View attachment 5185134
> View attachment 5185135


Very nice outfits, both of you. I remember when Chiuri came up with the idea of this T-shirt, it immediately became very popular.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

And btw, how does your DH like Brunello Cucinelli clothes? And you? Do you have any? I considered getting some but at the end never pulled the trigger. How does it compare to Loro Piana? @880


----------



## ditzydi

Going back to work today after being off since last Wednesday.  Spent the whole time taking care of Dh and doing stuff for the il’s since fil also has Covid.  Took Dh to urgent care yesterday and he also has pneumonia.  I’m exhausted.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ditzydi said:


> Going back to work today after being off since last Wednesday.  Spent the whole time taking care of Dh and doing stuff for the il’s since fil also has Covid.  Took Dh to urgent care yesterday and he also has pneumonia.  I’m exhausted.


I am sorry to hear it, pneumonia in addition to Covid, how awful


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Going back to work today after being off since last Wednesday.  Spent the whole time taking care of Dh and doing stuff for the il’s since fil also has Covid.  Took Dh to urgent care yesterday and he also has pneumonia.  I’m exhausted.


Sorry to hear, you look great sending you good vibes. Have a beautiful week.


----------



## Cams

Good morning everyone. Today is my day off I am just running around getting my son set for back to school. Very casual.
But I wanted to share with you all how proud I am that my daughter who is currently studying in college by the way nothing to do with music. Helped write a song that is on Spotify so please if you can, please listen she is also singing on the chorus.
Thank you outfit Family.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Good morning everyone. Today is my day off I am just running around getting my son set for back to school. Very casual.
> But I wanted to share with you all how proud I am that my daughter who is currently studying in college by the way nothing to do with music. Helped write a song that is on Spotify so please if you can, please listen she is also singing on the chorus.
> Thank you outfit Family.


That's so cool Cams!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> That's so cool Cams!!


Thank you Antonia  she always loved music as a little girl. She played the piano etc as a mum is just such a good feeling to see a child happy I guess’s


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - wearing summer while I still have the chance...


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - wearing summer while I still have the chance...
> View attachment 5186533


Love it beautiful colours.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> View attachment 5182846
> View attachment 5182847
> View attachment 5182848
> View attachment 5182850
> View attachment 5182851


Beautiful outfits - I especially love the monochrome print wrap dress and the green skirt outfit! Stunning xx


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Delvaux bag


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Delvaux bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187515


Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Absolutely fabulous


Thank you so much dear @Christofle, it means so much coming from you!


----------



## Antonia

jelliedfeels said:


> Beautiful outfits - I especially love the monochrome print wrap dress and the green skirt outfit! Stunning xx


Thank you @jelliedfeels !


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you so much dear @Christofle, it means so much coming from you!


Have a lovely Wednesday!

No posts from me today since I’m wearing chest waders to plant 50 large cedars and so many hydrangeas in the pouring rain for the next 5 days.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - white after Labor Day! linen Joie pants and cotton everything else


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - white after Labor Day! linen Joie pants and cotton everything else
> View attachment 5187587


Love this!
Looks so comfy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Delvaux bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187515


Love all these color combos!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - white after Labor Day! linen Joie pants and cotton everything else
> View attachment 5187587


Love this lol I wore white too. Love it you look beautiful as always .


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress (Moynat bag, Louboutins)


----------



## JenJBS

Relaxed, comfortable outfit today. I'm the only one in the office.


----------



## HavPlenty

Cams said:


> Here my outfits for this week


I love, love, love your red dress! Who is it by?


----------



## HavPlenty

BelleMort said:


> Left for a long while. Came back with a new addition .


You guys look adorable.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Delvaux bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## Antonia

This week... I was off Monday


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Delvaux bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189694


Those shoes 
Are they heavy with the detailing ?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Those shoes
> Are they heavy with the detailing ?


They are  I like them but I have a friend, who thinks they are horrible. She said they are a proper fit for a burlesque dancer, not a professional!


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> They are  I like them but I have a friend, who thinks they are horrible. She said they are a proper fit for a burlesque dancer, not a professional!


Pfftttt. That’s their prerogative   

Life is too short not to have pretty clothes and accessories!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Pfftttt. That’s their prerogative
> 
> Life is too short not to have pretty clothes and accessories!


Exactly! I don't find them to be vulgar. I am glad you like them and I like them, so that is good enough for me! BTW, I have no idea how to use the emojis on this forum. Can you tell me how to do it? When I use the computer, I can only use  or ; when I use the iphone, emojis just disappear


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Exactly! I don't find them to be vulgar. I am glad you like them and I like them, so that is good enough for me! BTW, I have no idea how to use the emojis on this forum. Can you tell me how to do it? When I use the computer, I can only use  or ; when I use the iphone, emojis just disappear


Those are the two steps !
Have a lovely day!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Those are the two steps !
> Have a lovely day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189958
> View attachment 5189959


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cams

HavPlenty said:


> I love, love, love your red dress! Who is it by?


Thank you it’s Trenery I hope I spelt it right lol


----------



## Cams

My outfits fits this week thank you have a lovely weekend outfit friends.


----------



## HavPlenty

Cams said:


> Thank you it’s Trenery I hope I spelt it right lol


Thank you! You look great in it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Delvaux bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189694


Gorgeous shoes! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> They are  I like them but I have a friend, who thinks they are horrible. She said they are a proper fit for a burlesque dancer, not a professional!


Horrible?!? Meh smdh.  Love them!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Horrible?!? Meh smdh.  Love them!


Thank you! I am glad there are more people than me and Christofle, who like them


----------



## Cams

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you! You look great in it.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Herve Leger dress, Sergio Rossi shoes, Moynat bag


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> And btw, how does your DH like Brunello Cucinelli clothes? And you? Do you have any? I considered getting some but at the end never pulled the trigger. How does it compare to Loro Piana? @880


DH loves brunello, and buys so much he is a VIP customer there (invitation to solomeo; shop at corporate; meals, gifts etc). It helps that i think he is built like a younger brunello so he buys almost everything that fits(Japanese designers fit him well; he wears turnbull custom shirts.The brunello shoes run large. Hes a 10 US, 9.5 UK (Edward green shoes), 42.5 brunello (i think a size 10 is normally a 44 EU). our SA used to be a top men’s SA at LP, and brunello is apparently cut less full than LP if that helps. I wear brunello pants almost exclusively and some  of their outerwear (i am a 38 brunello pant; 40 chanel; 40 dior, unless a dior skirt, in which case i go up sizewise bc of my waist). BTW, brunello men’s is a lot cheaper than brunello womens, which is sometimes more expensive than hermes or dior. SA says its bc of the monili, which is this shiny jeweled stuff sewn onto a lot of womens clothing. Also, the fantasy sweaters and large gauge elaborate knits seem to be made for women with Kiera Knightleys build. I do love select brunello pieces. BC does metallic leather and shearling really well! HTH


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> DH loves brunello, and buys so much he is a VIP customer there (invitation to solomeo; shop at corporate; meals, gifts etc). It helps that i think he is built like a younger brunello so he buys almost everything that fits(Japanese designers fit him well; he wears turnbull custom shirts.The brunello shoes run large. Hes a 10 US, 9.5 UK (Edward green shoes), 42.5 brunello (i think a size 10 is normally a 44 EU). our SA used to be a top men’s SA at LP, and brunello is apparently cut less full than LP if that helps. I wear brunello pants almost exclusively and some  of their outerwear (i am a 38 brunello pant; 40 chanel; 40 dior, unless a dior skirt, in which case i go up sizewise bc of my waist). BTW, brunello men’s is a lot cheaper than brunello womens, which is sometimes more expensive than hermes or dior. SA says its bc of the monili, which is this shiny jeweled stuff sewn onto a lot of womens clothing. Also, the fantasy sweaters and large gauge elaborate knits seem to be made for women with Kiera Knightleys build. I do love select brunello pieces. BC does metallic leather and shearling really well! HTH


Your DH is lucky! I had to return the few items I ordered from them through Saks… the 46 is too small and the 48 is too big.

I would have to go made to measure whereas Etro and Canali Kei fit like a glove.


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> They are  I like them but I have a friend, who thinks they are horrible. She said they are a proper fit for a burlesque dancer, not a professional!


What, your friend is crazy! They’re gorgeous, and for what they are, comfy


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Sergio Rossi shoes, Moynat bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190765


You already know I love these shoes too! Lol


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Have a lovely Wednesday!
> 
> No posts from me today since I’m wearing chest waders to plant 50 large cedars and so many hydrangeas in the pouring rain for the next 5 days.


Forgot to say we need pics of this! Good luck and happy planting!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Forgot to say we need pics of this! Good luck and happy planting!


Things are slowly wrapping up but we can’t finish the rest of the planting till the contractors return to raise the ground level a foot. The cedars are very fragrant !


----------



## baghabitz34

BelleMort said:


> Left for a long while. Came back with a new addition .


Congrats on your new addition, such a cutie!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with Louboutin heels


----------



## patsku

Dress See by Chloé, boots Chloé, bag Alexander McQueen


----------



## Christofle

Finally something that isn’t a set of gardening clothes 

Fils coupés pleated pants today! Détail shot added!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Finally something that isn’t a set of gardening clothes
> 
> Fils coupés pleated pants today! Détail shot added!
> 
> View attachment 5192763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192765


Love those pants!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermes jacket 
Zimmermann dress
Pantherella socks
Some Russian brand boots 
Fendi baguette


----------



## ditzydi

Yesterday and today.  

Yesterday Dh said I looked like a fluffy snowman.  I think he may be starting to feel better.  Glad I have my own fashion police at home.  Ha.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Herve Leger dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Chanel bag


----------



## Antonia

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hermes jacket
> Zimmermann dress
> Pantherella socks
> Some Russian brand boots
> Fendi baguette
> View attachment 5193473


Love the Fendi bag!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD nothing new here! Probably the last time I'll wear the Saint Laurent sandals this year, fall is coming!!


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Chanel bag


I love the dress.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD nothing new here! Probably the last time I'll wear the Saint Laurent sandals this year, fall is coming!!
> View attachment 5193756


Love it red looks great on you.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Love it red looks great on you.


Awww thanks Cams!


----------



## ditzydi

Outfit inspired by @BalenciagaKitte and her neon earlier this week.  Neon sweater from Jcrew and navy skirt from Banana.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Outfit inspired by @BalenciagaKitte and her neon earlier this week.  Neon sweater from Jcrew and navy skirt from Banana.


Perfection!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD, or when you're on the phone with your friend and leaving for work and trying to take an OOTD...
Sam Edelman shoes, J. Crew cardigan, Boss pants, Cingular Flip IV phone


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD, or when you're on the phone with your friend and leaving for work and trying to take an OOTD...
> Sam Edelman shoes, J. Crew cardigan, Boss pants, Cingular Flip IV phone
> View attachment 5194681


Looking Fall-tastic


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday!
These woven shorts are too delicate with the new office worker and her claws..


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> These woven shorts are too delicate with the new office worker and her claws..
> 
> View attachment 5194761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194762



Hi, Luna!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> These woven shorts are too delicate with the new office worker and her claws..
> 
> View attachment 5194761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194762


Those kitty eyes!! ❤️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> View attachment 5195864
> View attachment 5195865


You’re making me want to pull out my scarves!

Looking fab!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> You’re making me want to pull out my scarves!
> 
> Looking fab!


THANKS! Yes please we want to see all your scarves! And if Luna can wear one even better!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> THANKS! Yes please we want to see all your scarves! And if Luna can wear one even better!


I would need to get her a micro twilly hehe


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Outfit inspired by @BalenciagaKitte and her neon earlier this week.  Neon sweater from Jcrew and navy skirt from Banana.


Love your neo shirt you look great.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> View attachment 5195864
> View attachment 5195865


That’s gorgeous.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> These woven shorts are too delicate with the new office worker and her claws..
> 
> View attachment 5194761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194762


Love this.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD, or when you're on the phone with your friend and leaving for work and trying to take an OOTD...
> Sam Edelman shoes, J. Crew cardigan, Boss pants, Cingular Flip IV phone
> View attachment 5194681


Beautiful .


----------



## Cams

Here are my outfits for this week Monday trough to Thursday.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Here are my outfits for this week Monday trough to Thursday.


They are all fab but the cream dress is lovely!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> They are all fab but the cream dress is lovely!


Thank you Christofle, nothing is new in my closet. Really just wearing what’s in the closet. Proud to report haven’t bought anything new. Just an order at VCA, and waiting patiently.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle, nothing is new in my closet. Really just wearing what’s in the closet. Proud to report haven’t bought anything new. Just an order at VCA, and waiting patiently.


That’ll be exciting when it arrives


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> That’ll be exciting when it arrives


 If it arrives lol. It’s my first little purchase from VCA. I hope it does. Just have so much in the closet so decided to use it.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> If it arrives lol. It’s my first little purchase from VCA. I hope it does. Just have so much in the closet so decided to use it.


Small or not, all of VCA is fun! Enjoy!

VCA corporate boutiques are such amazing places! I love all the animal brooches and couldn’t help myself from trying them all on. 

Fell in love with the rose de Noël earrings in carnelian and the zipper necklace from the high jewelry line.


----------



## Cams

Christofle you are a pro I am a new bee. So just ordered these earrings I am excited can’t wait to see them lol, from there let’s see how we go lol.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Proenza Schouler dress, Louboutins, Chanel


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD
> View attachment 5195864
> View attachment 5195865


Such a perfect fall outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such a perfect fall outfit!


Awww thanks Hanna!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay - Theory wrap dress with Dior Absolu suede mules


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Proenza Schouler dress, Louboutins, Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196353


Beautiful everything.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay - Theory wrap dress with Dior Absolu suede mules
> View attachment 5196750


Hello stunner love your shoes and your dress.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Here are my outfits for this week Monday trough to Thursday.



Loved the jeans outfit


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Michael Kors dress, Givenchy shoes, Moynat bag


----------



## Antonia

This was last week....I was away the later half of the week so just getting around to posting!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD - tee twins with @Antonia ! From The Cosmopolitan Hotel in Vegas... BCBG joggers and Louboutin heels.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - tee twins with @Antonia ! From The Cosmopolitan Hotel in Vegas... BCBG joggers and Louboutin heels.
> View attachment 5199677


Yes!!!! Love this and it looks great with those joggers! I love joggers!!


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> This was last week....I was away the later half of the week so just getting around to posting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199667
> View attachment 5199668
> View attachment 5199669
> View attachment 5199670
> View attachment 5199671
> View attachment 5199672
> View attachment 5199673



Love the ripped jeans!


----------



## Antonia

jeans&heels said:


> Love the ripped jeans!


Oh thanks!!  They are by SLVLKE but I bought them from Nordstrom Rack.  I decided that my super ripped jeans from Zara that I've coveted for a while are just too distressed for me (I just think I'm too 'old' now-lol!) but I don't mind some rips....my other jeans that were really ripped on the knee (AGOLDE) I had my mom sew a patch BEHIND the opening so it gives the vibe of ripped jeans without showing your knees.  I won't bother doing that with the Zara's since they were cheap anyway.


----------



## Antonia

Antonia said:


> Oh thanks!!  They are by SLVLKE but I bought them from Nordstrom Rack.  I decided that my super ripped jeans from Zara that I've coveted for a while are just too distressed for me (I just think I'm too 'old' now-lol!) but I don't mind some rips....my other jeans that were really ripped on the knee (AGOLDE) I had my mom sew a patch BEHIND the opening so it gives the vibe of ripped jeans without showing your knees.  I won't bother doing that with the Zara's since they were cheap anyway.


Meant to say SLVRLAKE!!


----------



## ditzydi

I’m alive but I’d barely call it that.  
This may be a repeat but it’s been so long I can’t remember.  How it it only Tuesday?


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> I’m alive but I’d barely call it that.
> This may be a repeat but it’s been so long I can’t remember.  How it it only Tuesday?


Hang in there girl!  I know, only Tuesday...the weekends just go by too fast!  Nice outfit and love the close up of the skirt....a la @Christofle with his close ups!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, my fall wardrobe is unpacked so here we go! New Chloé boots: do you prefer pants tucked in, or pants over the top of the boots?


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, my fall wardrobe is unpacked so here we go! New Chloé boots: do you prefer pants tucked in, or pants over the top of the boots?
> View attachment 5201524
> View attachment 5201525
> View attachment 5201526
> View attachment 5201527


I love whipping out the fall clothes!  The color of your sweater is beautiful!  So, I think I prefer the pants tucked into the boots!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, my fall wardrobe is unpacked so here we go! New Chloé boots: do you prefer pants tucked in, or pants over the top of the boots?
> View attachment 5201524
> View attachment 5201525
> View attachment 5201526
> View attachment 5201527


Another wonderful outfit!  The boots look great either way, but I prefer them covered. Covered has a dresser appearance.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, my fall wardrobe is unpacked so here we go! New Chloé boots: do you prefer pants tucked in, or pants over the top of the boots?
> View attachment 5201524
> View attachment 5201525
> View attachment 5201526
> View attachment 5201527



Think tucked in looks the best


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, my fall wardrobe is unpacked so here we go! New Chloé boots: do you prefer pants tucked in, or pants over the top of the boots?
> View attachment 5201524
> View attachment 5201525
> View attachment 5201526
> View attachment 5201527



Another vote for tucked in.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday: maple Michael Michael Kors pants, Banana Republic bodysuit, Limited brown leather blazer, Ferragamo heels


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: maple Michael Michael Kors pants, Banana Republic bodysuit, Limited brown leather blazer, Ferragamo heels
> View attachment 5202687


Perfect fall outfit @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## ditzydi

Almost the weekend!  Finally starting to feel like fall and now I can wear my cardigans and not look like a crazy person.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Almost the weekend!  Finally starting to feel like fall and now I can wear my cardigans and not look like a crazy person.


Lovely!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: maple Michael Michael Kors pants, Banana Republic bodysuit, Limited brown leather blazer, Ferragamo heels
> View attachment 5202687


It’s a home run!


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: maple Michael Michael Kors pants, Banana Republic bodysuit, Limited brown leather blazer, Ferragamo heels
> View attachment 5202687


 

I love the fall vibes of this outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> This was last week....I was away the later half of the week so just getting around to posting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199667
> View attachment 5199668
> View attachment 5199669
> View attachment 5199670
> View attachment 5199671
> View attachment 5199672
> View attachment 5199673



all outfits amazing, but in love with the one withe brown leather pants and tweed blazer!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Herve Leger dress, Dior bag and shoes


----------



## l.ch.

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Dior bag and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203505


Beautiful dress!


----------



## l.ch.

Are we allowed to post the outfits that we wish we were wearing? And not the actual ones?
If not, please tell me and I won’t post again.
So this is my wish outfit of the day:


----------



## Hanna Wilson

l.ch. said:


> Are we allowed to post the outfits that we wish we were wearing? And not the actual ones?
> If not, please tell me and I won’t post again.
> So this is my wish outfit of the day:
> 
> View attachment 5203531


I am sure it is okay, I don’t think anybody would mind


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> all outfits amazing, but in love with the one withe brown leather pants and tweed blazer!


Thank you so much!!!  The tweed blazer is by Isabel Marant (from TRR) and the faux leather pants are by Bernardo that I found at Marshall's last month for $20...I bought 2, one in black...even though I have a pair of real leather black joggers-lol!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Are we allowed to post the outfits that we wish we were wearing? And not the actual ones?
> If not, please tell me and I won’t post again.
> So this is my wish outfit of the day:
> 
> View attachment 5203531


Wow, I absolutely love the coat and jeans!  Do you know who makes them????


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Wow, I absolutely love the coat and jeans!  Do you know who makes them????


Unfortunately no! I’m also trying to spot them. I found the picture on Pinterest..


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much!!!  The tweed blazer is by Isabel Marant (from TRR) and the faux leather pants are by Bernardo that I found at Marshall's last month for $20...I bought 2, one in black...even though I have a pair of real leather black joggers-lol!


I thought it had an Isabel Marant vibe!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> View attachment 5203569
> View attachment 5203570
> View attachment 5203571
> View attachment 5203572
> View attachment 5203573


Lovely as usual


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> Lovely as usual


Thank you @Hanna Wilson


----------



## ditzydi

It’s Friday!!!!  

Posting a pic of my pup since y’all can see the back of his head in the mirror.  He’s Eyore as a dog.


----------



## ditzydi

l.ch. said:


> Are we allowed to post the outfits that we wish we were wearing? And not the actual ones?
> If not, please tell me and I won’t post again.
> So this is my wish outfit of the day:
> 
> View attachment 5203531



I want to wear that too.  Looks so comfy!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This was last week....I was away the later half of the week so just getting around to posting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199667
> View attachment 5199668
> View attachment 5199669
> View attachment 5199670
> View attachment 5199671
> View attachment 5199672
> View attachment 5199673


All beautiful Antonia.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, my fall wardrobe is unpacked so here we go! New Chloé boots: do you prefer pants tucked in, or pants over the top of the boots?
> View attachment 5201524
> View attachment 5201525
> View attachment 5201526
> View attachment 5201527


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> I’m alive but I’d barely call it that.
> This may be a repeat but it’s been so long I can’t remember.  How it it only Tuesday?


Beautiful skirt


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week


----------



## Louboutin329

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week



Amazing! What are you black pumps in the first pic - all black outfit with Chanel woc?


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> All beautiful Antonia.


Thank you @Cams


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week


You look like such a badass in that first all black outfit.  Love it!


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> It’s Friday!!!!
> 
> Posting a pic of my pup since y’all can see the back of his head in the mirror.  He’s Eyore as a dog.



Happy Friday! What is your adorable pup's name?


----------



## l.ch.

ditzydi said:


> It’s Friday!!!!
> 
> Posting a pic of my pup since y’all can see the back of his head in the mirror.  He’s Eyore as a dog.


Adorable! I love dogs! Mine died after Easter, he was very old, but it still hurts…


----------



## Cams

Louboutin329 said:


> Amazing! What are you black pumps in the first pic - all black outfit with Chanel woc?


Thank you so much they are 10 years old I got them at Aldo.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> You look like such a badass in that first all black outfit.  Love it!


Thank you dear. lol love it badass.


----------



## ditzydi

JenJBS said:


> Happy Friday! What is your adorable pup's name?


His name is Buddy.  I like to call him Eyore because he always looks so sad.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> It’s Friday!!!!
> 
> Posting a pic of my pup since y’all can see the back of his head in the mirror.  He’s Eyore as a dog.


Look at those eyes - absolutely adooorable!!! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week


Love that yellow coat!


----------



## jeans&heels

ditzydi said:


> It’s Friday!!!!
> 
> Posting a pic of my pup since y’all can see the back of his head in the mirror.  He’s Eyore as a dog.



Great outfit and dog


----------



## couturequeen

ditzydi said:


> Almost the weekend!  Finally starting to feel like fall and now I can wear my cardigans and not look like a crazy person.


It’s truly the best season. Felt so cozy in this cardi. I’m trying to wear white throughout the year.


----------



## l.ch.

couturequeen said:


> It’s truly the best season. Felt so cozy in this cardi. I’m trying to wear white throughout the year.


Looks great! I would also like to wear white this year!


----------



## l.ch.

Ok, since no one complained, another imaginary outfit. 
 Although for this, I have all the pieces, I might actually wear it today. We have beautiful prefall weather. Probably the last sunny day for a long time…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Herve Leger dress, Alexandre Birman shoes, Chanel bag


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Alexandre Birman shoes, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204917
> View attachment 5204917


The quilts on your flap are so puffy


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hermes jacket
> Zimmermann dress
> Pantherella socks
> Some Russian brand boots
> Fendi baguette
> View attachment 5193473


Love this mix! You look great as does your little one!
@Christofle, love the pic of you and of Luna! Hope your gardening was a success!
@BalenciagaKitte, adore your pics and prefer the pants over the boots
@Antonia, @Cams, @Hanna Wilson, love your combinations!
am in Tuscany at Borgo San Felice for the last week. It gets a bit chilly at night, so Dior sweats and jacket, chanel cardigan, wolford top, valentino collaboration Birkenstock’s. Have decided that I packed too much for 21 days in Italy (i only do carry on, but still too much) so have sent stuff home twice (but that way a bit more room for some judicious shopping). And, a pic of Umbria from a few days before (more rugged, less pastoral.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> The quilts on your flap are so puffy


Yes I think it is my only Chanel flap bag that is so puffy


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Love this mix! You look great as does your little one!
> @Christofle, love the pic of you and of Luna! Hope your gardening was a success!
> @BalenciagaKitte, adore your pics and prefer the pants over the boots
> @Antonia, @Cams, @Hanna Wilson, love your combinations!
> am in Tuscany at Borgo San Felice for the last week. It gets a bit chilly at night, so Dior sweats and jacket, chanel cardigan, wolford top, valentino collaboration Birkenstock’s. Have decided that I packed too much for 21 days in Italy (i only do carry on, but still too much) so have sent stuff home twice (but that way a bit more room for some judicious shopping). And, a pic of Umbria from a few days before (more rugged, less pastoral.
> 
> View attachment 5205120
> View attachment 5205122


It looks like a wonderful trip! Enjoy


----------



## BeachBagGal

T


couturequeen said:


> It’s truly the best season. Felt so cozy in this cardi. I’m trying to wear white throughout the year.


That’s a cute cardi!


----------



## dmitchell15

couturequeen said:


> It’s truly the best season. Felt so cozy in this cardi. I’m trying to wear white throughout the year.



Where is this cardigan from? I love it!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Love this mix! You look great as does your little one!
> @Christofle, love the pic of you and of Luna! Hope your gardening was a success!
> @BalenciagaKitte, adore your pics and prefer the pants over the boots
> @Antonia, @Cams, @Hanna Wilson, love your combinations!
> am in Tuscany at Borgo San Felice for the last week. It gets a bit chilly at night, so Dior sweats and jacket, chanel cardigan, wolford top, valentino collaboration Birkenstock’s. Have decided that I packed too much for 21 days in Italy (i only do carry on, but still too much) so have sent stuff home twice (but that way a bit more room for some judicious shopping). And, a pic of Umbria from a few days before (more rugged, less pastoral.
> 
> View attachment 5205120
> View attachment 5205122


What a fabulous place to visit!!!
21 days and carry-on only! You are a packing legend… I end up with a fully packed 32 inch luggage for a weekend trip.

First step was successful! Next is spreading half a ton of river stone and removing all the old grass to replace it with micro clover.


----------



## couturequeen

dmitchell15 said:


> Where is this cardigan from? I love it!


Thanks so much! Missoni.


----------



## l.ch.

880 said:


> Love this mix! You look great as does your little one!
> @Christofle, love the pic of you and of Luna! Hope your gardening was a success!
> @BalenciagaKitte, adore your pics and prefer the pants over the boots
> @Antonia, @Cams, @Hanna Wilson, love your combinations!
> am in Tuscany at Borgo San Felice for the last week. It gets a bit chilly at night, so Dior sweats and jacket, chanel cardigan, wolford top, valentino collaboration Birkenstock’s. Have decided that I packed too much for 21 days in Italy (i only do carry on, but still too much) so have sent stuff home twice (but that way a bit more room for some judicious shopping). And, a pic of Umbria from a few days before (more rugged, less pastoral.
> 
> View attachment 5205120
> View attachment 5205122


Really dreamy outfit! If you don’t mind, could you please tell me which Dior joggers are they?


----------



## dmitchell15

couturequeen said:


> Thanks so much! Missoni.



Thank you so much for letting me know. It's lovely!


----------



## 880

l.ch. said:


> Really dreamy outfit! If you don’t mind, could you please tell me which Dior joggers are they?


SA told me they were the summer 2021 paisley part of the collection. Theyre made of knit material, and they are soft, not scratchy. Elastic waistband with a drawstring (that I don’t really use), and they run large. I’m a size 40 chanel and dior normally. These were a size 34. I haven’t been a size 34 since high school when I was perhaps 50 pounds lighter. 
I think they were 2300 or 2800 USD retail, but am not entirely sure. I’m 5’2” and did not have them shortened. 
HTH


----------



## l.ch.

880 said:


> SA told me they were the summer 2021 paisley part of the collection. Theyre made of knit material, and they are soft, not scratchy. Elastic waistband with a drawstring (that I don’t really use), and they run large. I’m a size 40 chanel and dior normally. These were a size 34. I haven’t been a size 34 since high school when I was perhaps 50 pounds lighter.
> I think they were 2300 or 2800 USD retail, but am not entirely sure. I’m 5’2” and did not have them shortened.
> HTH


Thank you so much! You look so effortlessly chic and comfortable!


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> Love this mix! You look great as does your little one!
> @Christofle, love the pic of you and of Luna! Hope your gardening was a success!
> @BalenciagaKitte, adore your pics and prefer the pants over the boots
> @Antonia, @Cams, @Hanna Wilson, love your combinations!
> am in Tuscany at Borgo San Felice for the last week. It gets a bit chilly at night, so Dior sweats and jacket, chanel cardigan, wolford top, valentino collaboration Birkenstock’s. Have decided that I packed too much for 21 days in Italy (i only do carry on, but still too much) so have sent stuff home twice (but that way a bit more room for some judicious shopping). And, a pic of Umbria from a few days before (more rugged, less pastoral.
> 
> View attachment 5205120
> View attachment 5205122


Wow enjoy your time in Italy. I love your jacket .


----------



## Cams

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that yellow coat!


Thank you


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> Wow enjoy your time in Italy. I love your jacket .


Thank you so much! 

@Christofle, thank you! I admire that you can carry a fully packed 32 inch luggage for a weekend trip. I’m a wimp and want to travel with lightweight luggage, even in a roller bag lol.  if I have to repeat outfits or go without something, so be it


----------



## ditzydi

Got this dress from my mother-in-law.  Had to take it to the tailor because it was a bit big and finally ot it back over the weekend.  Trying to get a few wears in before it gets cold.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - jacket by Veronica Beard


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Got this dress from my mother-in-law.  Had to take it to the tailor because it was a bit big and finally ot it back over the weekend.  Trying to get a few wears in before it gets cold.


Very nice @ditzydi !!  And I love that Tory Burch mini bag!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206740


OMG, your kitty is so freaking adorable....sorry, I didn't notice your clothes right away!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - jacket by Veronica Beard
> View attachment 5206701
> View attachment 5206700



Love those shoes!


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Got this dress from my mother-in-law.  Had to take it to the tailor because it was a bit big and finally ot it back over the weekend.  Trying to get a few wears in before it gets cold.


So beautiful and classic .


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206740



That shirt is great! 

Luna checking herself out in the mirror!   Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the cutest of them all? You, Luna. You are.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - jacket by Veronica Beard
> View attachment 5206701
> View attachment 5206700


Stunning. Your your necklace.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206740


Love it specially the shirt.


----------



## Cams

Monday for me. Spending time with my DH as he works away when he is home is date time lol


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> OMG, your kitty is so freaking adorable....sorry, I didn't notice your clothes right away!


I don’t blame you… I sent a few pictures of her to people and they all asked me to make her an Instagram account.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Monday for me. Spending time with my DH as he works away when he is home is date time lol


Love the tie dye effect on your heels!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> That shirt is great!
> 
> Luna checking herself out in the mirror!   Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the cutest kitten of them all? You, Luna. You are.


I’m sure Luna will be pleased to hear this!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Love the tie dye effect on your heels!


Thank you Christofle they new lol, my first Jimmy choo, lol


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!


Thank you JenJBS! Repetto, you know.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> I don’t blame you… I sent a few pictures of her to people and they all asked me to make her an Instagram account.


If you do, I'll follow her!!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - jacket by Veronica Beard
> View attachment 5206701
> View attachment 5206700


Love the shoes!


----------



## l.ch.

Another wish outfit!


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> So beautiful and classic .



Thanks.  Feeling very Meghan Markle
I’m this outfit for some reason.


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206740


The kitty! Sorry, but she stole the spotlight!


----------



## dotty8

*Marella *dress (that I just bought for work), *Hermes *bracelet, *Tamaris *suede loafers


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206740


Fun shirt! ❤️ I think kitty agrees!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> Monday for me. Spending time with my DH as he works away when he is home is date time lol


Love this dress!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Very nice @ditzydi !!  And I love that Tory Burch mini bag!!!


Thanks!  I like the bag so much I've been contemplating getting the small one to be able to carry a few more things in it.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Herve Leger dress, Dior shoes, BCBG clutch


----------



## l.ch.

Hanna Wilson said:


> Herve Leger dress, Dior shoes, BCBG clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207609


Your wardrobe is so glamorous!


----------



## l.ch.

On a less glamorous note, my dream outfit of the day


----------



## Hanna Wilson

l.ch. said:


> Your wardrobe is so glamorous!


Thank you @l.ch. I attend a lot of galas and official dinners, so I have to plan my outfits accordingly.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, with cat. Tiffany & Co. necklace


----------



## ditzydi

My normal uniform.  Pencil skirt and blouse.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, with cat. Tiffany & Co. necklace
> View attachment 5207680
> View attachment 5207681


Always better with cat !


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, with cat. Tiffany & Co. necklace
> View attachment 5207680
> View attachment 5207681


Adorable cat! Are these Roger Vivier shoes?


----------



## jaskg144

Out for dinner and the theatre with my SIL


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> Adorable cat! Are these Roger Vivier shoes?


Thank you! Yes they are Roger Vivier shoes!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! Yes they are Roger Vivier shoes!


Beautiful! They suit you very well!


----------



## ditzydi

I feel like a waiter today.


----------



## l.ch.

Today’s dream outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD... when it's fall but it's gonna be 90 degrees later... super old Stuart Weitzman flats


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD... when it's fall but it's gonna be 90 degrees later... super old Stuart Weitzman flats
> View attachment 5208608


Perfect!!!


----------



## Cams

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this dress!!!


Thank you it’s not a dress it’s a kaftan from the designer Camilla lol, I love it because one can wear it in so many different way, love her pieces all silk.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> My normal uniform.  Pencil skirt and blouse.


The skirt I love.


----------



## Cams

jasmynh1 said:


> Out for dinner and the theatre with my SIL
> View attachment 5207961


Beautiful love your bag.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, with cat. Tiffany & Co. necklace
> View attachment 5207680
> View attachment 5207681


I like your dress allot.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - Zara blazer (new but secondhand), Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Zara blazer (new but secondhand), Jimmy Choo heels
> View attachment 5209616


Love the colors!


----------



## l.ch.

I have the day off today. My last week working 50%.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Zara blazer (new but secondhand), Jimmy Choo heels
> View attachment 5209616



Those shoes!


----------



## ditzydi

Getting in the fall mood.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> I feel like a waiter today.


No you look very elegant


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Getting in the fall mood.


Stunning red dress love it.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Zara blazer (new but secondhand), Jimmy Choo heels
> View attachment 5209616


You look great stunning.


----------



## Cams

My outfits till today have a great weekend outfit friends.


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## Cams

Oops another one for Monday night also lol  have been in love with the Stuart Weizmann boots. I can’t beleive it took me long to get them. I am In love,.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5210697
> View attachment 5210698
> View attachment 5210701
> View attachment 5210705
> View attachment 5210706


Love
Then all
Girlfriend that skirt is hot hot. You know you are my queen of skirts.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Love
> Then all
> Girlfriend that skirt is hot hot. You know you are my queen of skirts.


Ha-ha, thanks Cams!!  I do love my midi skirts!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

October, I've been waiting for you! OOTD Fri-yay - Loeffler Randall skull flats


----------



## jaskg144

This mornings outfit   forgot my sneakers so I had to wear my husbands crocs lol.


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> Oops another one for Monday night also lol  have been in love with the Stuart Weizmann boots. I can’t beleive it took me long to get them. I am In love,.


Love this outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

jasmynh1 said:


> This mornings outfit   forgot my sneakers so I had to wear my husbands crocs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213067



Cool outfit


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Love this outfit!


Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Stuart Weitzman sock boots, Burberry jacket


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Stuart Weitzman sock boots, Burberry jacket
> View attachment 5213935
> View attachment 5213936


Love your boots!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Stuart Weitzman sock boots, Burberry jacket
> View attachment 5213935
> View attachment 5213936


What a fun color combo! ❤️


----------



## jaskg144

My outfit for a wedding this past weekend


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - simple outfit with Ann Taylor heels (old)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - simple outfit with Ann Taylor heels (old)
> View attachment 5214801


Classic black always works and love the shoes!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - coated black jeans, Dior wedges. Love wearing black and brown together.


----------



## Cams

jasmynh1 said:


> My outfit for a wedding this past weekend
> View attachment 5214698


Stunning dress.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - simple outfit with Ann Taylor heels (old)
> View attachment 5214801


I love how you styled your hair .


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> I love how you styled your hair .


Aww thank you!


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - coated black jeans, Dior wedges. Love wearing black and brown together.
> View attachment 5215806



Love the jeans and shoes


----------



## l.ch.




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Jimmy Choo, Chanel


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 5216504


Love the high-low sweater!! Do you know who it's from?


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5216705


This dress is very 'Audrey Hepburn'!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> This dress is very 'Audrey Hepburn'!!


Thank you @Antonia; I like your comparison!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, Haider Ackermann blazer, Louboutin wedge heels


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Haider Ackermann blazer, Louboutin wedge heels
> View attachment 5216746


Love this look


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Love the high-low sweater!! Do you know who it's from?


So sorry, Antonia, I don’t know…


----------



## ditzydi

Casual Friday at the office or my I don’t give a crap outfit before I’m off a few days next week.


----------



## jeans&heels

ditzydi said:


> Casual Friday at the office or my I don’t give a crap outfit before I’m off a few days next week.



Cool outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! I am too old to wear a mini skirt like this but if Madonna can do it... 
The Limited brown leather blazer, Zara mini-skirt, Stuart Weitzman tall boots


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! I am too old to wear a mini skirt like this but if Madonna can do it...
> The Limited brown leather blazer, Zara mini-skirt, Stuart Weitzman tall boots
> View attachment 5217600
> View attachment 5217601


You absolutely can because you have killer legs (and killer boots!).  I think you did it right by wearing black tights!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Casual Friday at the office or my I don’t give a crap outfit before I’m off a few days next week.


I love this casual outfit!!!


----------



## hotgalaxy

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5216705


Oh My!! Those shoes!!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week....


----------



## Cams

My outfits for the week .


----------



## Hanna Wilson

hotgalaxy said:


> Oh My!! Those shoes!!!!


Jimmy Choo


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> This week....
> View attachment 5217613
> View attachment 5217614
> View attachment 5217615
> View attachment 5217616
> View attachment 5217617


Beautiful outfits @Antonia, earthy tones perfect for the fall! You always pay attention to other details, like jewelry, belts. I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful outfits @Antonia, earthy tones perfect for the fall! You always pay attention to other details, like jewelry, belts. I love it!


Thank you @Hanna Wilson


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> This week....
> View attachment 5217613
> View attachment 5217614
> View attachment 5217615
> View attachment 5217616
> View attachment 5217617


Fits are fire!!! Love the last one with the lilac jacket!!!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> My outfits for the week .


Looking Fall-tabulous!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> My outfits for the week .


Perfection! You wear scarves so well.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Fits are fire!!! Love the last one with the lilac jacket!!!


Awww thanks @Christofle !  Guess what, it's a men's blazer by Paul Smith...it's 100% wool and made in Italy.  I scored it from The Real Real for around $60!  I swear it was never worn!!  'Karen Brit Chick' who I follow on Insta/You Tube says to shop the men's dept. for jackets/coats-she does it all the time.  That's what made me look in the first place and then when I saw the color, I had to have it!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Awww thanks @Christofle !  Guess what, it's a men's blazer by Paul Smith...it's 100% wool and made in Italy.  I scored it from The Real Real for around $60!  I swear it was never worn!!  'Karen Brit Chick' who I follow on Insta/You Tube says to shop the men's dept. for jackets/coats-she does it all the time.  That's what made me look in the first place and then when I saw the color, I had to have it!


What a steal!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! I am too old to wear a mini skirt like this but if Madonna can do it...
> The Limited brown leather blazer, Zara mini-skirt, Stuart Weitzman tall boots
> View attachment 5217600
> View attachment 5217601


Your outfit is BEYOND beautiful on you!!!!!!! And those Weitzman boots go with everything. Never too old for a mini skirt, it's about how you look not your age!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Awww thanks @Christofle !  Guess what, it's a men's blazer by Paul Smith...it's 100% wool and made in Italy.  I scored it from The Real Real for around $60!  I swear it was never worn!!  'Karen Brit Chick' who I follow on Insta/You Tube says to shop the men's dept. for jackets/coats-she does it all the time.  That's what made me look in the first place and then when I saw the color, I had to have it!



That color is stunning!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Your outfit is BEYOND beautiful on you!!!!!!! And those Weitzman boots go with everything. Never too old for a mini skirt, it's about how you look not your age!


Thank you AVCBOB!!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking Fall-tabulous!


Thank you Christofle.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Fits are fire!!! Love the last one with the lilac jacket!!!


Couldnt agree more love the purple blazer .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection! You wear scarves so well.


Thank you dear.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! I am too old to wear a mini skirt like this but if Madonna can do it...
> The Limited brown leather blazer, Zara mini-skirt, Stuart Weitzman tall boots
> View attachment 5217600
> View attachment 5217601


Wow I only saw this now like AVCBob said you look great.❤️❤️


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That color is stunning!



Thanks Jen!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

@Antonia 
I love this !


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Awww thanks @Christofle !  Guess what, it's a men's blazer by Paul Smith...it's 100% wool and made in Italy.  I scored it from The Real Real for around $60!  I swear it was never worn!!  'Karen Brit Chick' who I follow on Insta/You Tube says to shop the men's dept. for jackets/coats-she does it all the time.  That's what made me look in the first place and then when I saw the color, I had to have it!


That’s a brilliant idea about the blazers, I’m going to try that.
Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Pollie-Jean said:


> @Antonia
> I love this !
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218313


Thank you @Pollie-Jean


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s a brilliant idea about the blazers, I’m going to try that.
> Thanks Antonia!


You're welcome @baghabitz34 !  Left us know if you find anything good!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD with Chloe boots


----------



## l.ch.

ditzydi said:


> Casual Friday at the office or my I don’t give a crap outfit before I’m off a few days next week.


I think you look terrific and definitely not like you don’t give a crap


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> My outfits for the week .


I really can’t tell which outfit I love most! Bravo!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD with Chloe boots
> View attachment 5220934


Hot love it.


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> I really can’t tell which outfit I love most! Bravo!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

My outfits till today obviously i was a little naughty and went to Hermes and got something that wasn’t even on my mind.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> My outfits till today obviously i was a little naughty and went to Hermes and got something that wasn’t even on my mind.


What is it what is it?


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> My outfits till today obviously i was a little naughty and went to Hermes and got something that wasn’t even on my mind.


Is it something that gives you ten times the power?


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Is it something that gives you ten times the power?



Lol okay my friend you made me laugh. No not at all lol.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> What is it what is it?


It’s not a bag, I wish it was a Kelly lol. Not just shoes and scarf .


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> It’s not a bag, I wish it was a Kelly lol. Not just shoes and scarf .


Boots or shoes?


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Boots or shoes?


This is what I got my friend. I would love a bag, but haven’t been invited to buy one yet, lolBut I also loved these when I visited the store today, so I just go them, the boots they only had one 38 which is my size, wanted the sneakers they didn’t have also. You know how much I love scarfs lol.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> This is what I got my friend. I would love a bag, but haven’t been invited to buy one yet, lolBut I also loved these when I visited the store today, so I just go them, the boots they only had one 38 which is my size, wanted the sneakers they didn’t have also. You know how much I love scarfs lol.


Wow, can't wait to see them in an outfit post!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD today and yesterday, skirt time!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD today and yesterday, skirt time!
> View attachment 5222672
> View attachment 5222673


WOW....I really love the one on the right!!     The color of that skirt!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> This is what I got my friend. I would love a bag, but haven’t been invited to buy one yet, lolBut I also loved these when I visited the store today, so I just go them, the boots they only had one 38 which is my size, wanted the sneakers they didn’t have also. You know how much I love scarfs lol.


Ok, I cannot wait to see these on you!  Enjoy!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> WOW....I really love the one on the right!!     The color of that skirt!!


Thank you, it always photographs a little brighter than it is. Kinda a rust or dull orange color.


----------



## TC1




----------



## HavPlenty

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - simple outfit with Ann Taylor heels (old)
> View attachment 5214801


I love these pants!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow, can't wait to see them in an outfit post!


Lol of course beautiful.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD today and yesterday, skirt time!
> View attachment 5222672
> View attachment 5222673


Love it you look stuning as always lovely colours .


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> Today


Wow!


----------



## l.ch.

Dream OOTD


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Dream OOTD


You have some great dream outfits!  I love this jacket!  Assuming it's Valentino (with the pyramid studs on the pockets)?


----------



## Antonia

This week's work ootd excluding Monday


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> You have some great dream outfits!  I love this jacket!  Assuming it's Valentino (with the pyramid studs on the pockets)?


Yes! And it’s only a dream, because at this price I can only dream of wearing it


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> This week's work ootd excluding Monday
> View attachment 5223560
> View attachment 5223561
> View attachment 5223562
> View attachment 5223563


So, so great!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD all brown, including new darker hair color


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> So, so great!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD all brown, including new darker hair color
> View attachment 5223597


Love the color!! I always like going a little darker for the fall/winter.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the color!! I always like going a little darker for the fall/winter.


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> Wow!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week's work ootd excluding Monday
> View attachment 5223560
> View attachment 5223561
> View attachment 5223562
> View attachment 5223563


I love the dress my favorite .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD all brown, including new darker hair color
> View attachment 5223597


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

So cold and raining here today


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Valentino shoes, Chanel bag


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Valentino shoes, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225635


Magnificent !!!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Magnificent !!!!!


Thank you @Christofle


----------



## lill_canele

A bit redundant because I posted the same photo for my bag, but oh well lol


----------



## Cams

lill_canele said:


> A bit redundant because I posted the same photo for my bag, but oh well lol
> 
> View attachment 5226143


Beautiful. Are you at the YSL store??


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Ok, I cannot wait to see these on you!  Enjoy!!


Thank you Antonia.❤️❤️


----------



## lill_canele

Cams said:


> Beautiful. Are you at the YSL store??



Correct!


----------



## Cams

Good morning outfit friends, so I am wearing my new Hermes Blanche boots I am in love. My DH is in town we going for lunch together, we both very excited as we dropped 1.5 percent body fat. Something to celebrate lol. I know I am a little boring with my black items but I love the little heels on these boots as I age they will be in my closet. I believe it will be a staple with all my black bags. posed to side to show you the H details.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Good morning outfit friends, so I am wearing my new Hermes Blanche boots I am in love. My DH is in town we going for lunch together, we both very excited as we dropped 1.5 percent body fat. Something to celebrate lol. I know I am a little boring with my black items but I love the little heels on these boots as I age they will be in my closet. I believe it will be a staple with all my black bags. posed to side to show you the H details.


Looking totally fabulous and rocking the new boots!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking totally fabulous and rocking the new boots!


Thank you Christofle.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD today (blues, Louboutin suede heels) and yesterday (chocolate brown and black; Louboutin Pipina wedge heels)


----------



## Christofle

Haven’t been posting much lately since I’m only working one day a week and spending most of my time by the pool. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope everyone has been having a lovely week so far.

Just discovered how to use the iPhone photo timer function this morning too since I don’t have access to a full length mirror.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Haven’t been posting much lately since I’m only working one day a week and spending most of my time by the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228179
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a lovely week so far.
> 
> Just discovered how to use the iPhone photo timer function this morning too since I don’t have access to a full length mirror.



Spending most of the day by the pool sounds lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Spending most of the day by the pool sounds lovely! Enjoy!


Until you get out…10C is cold


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Haven’t been posting much lately since I’m only working one day a week and spending most of my time by the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228179
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a lovely week so far.
> 
> Just discovered how to use the iPhone photo timer function this morning too since I don’t have access to a full length mirror.


Looking great, love it .


----------



## Cams

Here my outfits yesterday and today


----------



## l.ch.

I’m in a such bad mood lately…
I wish I could wear something cosy and not go to work


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> I’m in a such bad mood lately…
> I wish I could wear something cosy and not go to work
> View attachment 5228751


O hope you feel better, you look beautiful


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> O hope you feel better, you look beautiful


Hi Cams, thanks a lot, but it’s not me in the picture. Only the outfit I would like to wear


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> Hi Cams, thanks a lot, but it’s not me in the picture. Only the outfit I would like to wear


Ha ha you funny. I do yoga and medite that helps me, whenever I feel that way. Sending you good vibes.


----------



## Cams

Today, Outfit of the gym and then work.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today, Outfit of the gym and then work.


The order of your photos left me momentarily confused.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> The order of your photos left me momentarily confused.


Lol Christofle remember English is not my first language, the brains keeps going back to the original language. I think you got it. Lol.


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday,  had the day off and wore sweats.


----------



## Cams

Happy weekend outfit friends.


----------



## 880

Antonia said:


> Awww thanks @Christofle !  Guess what, it's a men's blazer by Paul Smith...it's 100% wool and made in Italy.  I scored it from The Real Real for around $60!  I swear it was never worn!!  'Karen Brit Chick' who I follow on Insta/You Tube says to shop the men's dept. for jackets/coats-she does it all the time.  That's what made me look in the first place and then when I saw the color, I had to have it!


I do this too! Love paul smith!

@BalenciagaKitte, love the lowlights! Your hair is perfect for fall!

@Christofle, the daily lounging in the pool sounds perfect! Hugs


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> I do this too! Love paul smith!


I swear it's the same jacket Adam Lambert was seen wearing on Clash of the Cover Bands-lol!!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday,  had the day off and wore sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229887
> View attachment 5229888
> View attachment 5229889
> View attachment 5229890


Yes, yes, yes and yes!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all!
Today’s dream OOTD


----------



## Christofle

Happy Saturday everyone !


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Saturday everyone !
> 
> View attachment 5231011



Very nice! 

Luna has a cone of shame??? Did she get spayed?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Luna has a cone of shame??? Did she get spayed?


That and an umbilical hernia repair


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> That and an umbilical hernia repair



Poor Luna.


----------



## Antonia

Yesterday


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231411
> View attachment 5231412


Cute boots and laces!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Cute boots and laces!


Thank you @Christofle  These actually came with beige laces on them and the yellow ones were extra in the box, so I immediately switched them out. I love the contrast and it also matches the yellow lining in the boots.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Christofle  These actually came with beige laces on them and the yellow ones were extra in the box, so I immediately switched them out. I love the contrast and it also matches the yellow lining in the boots.


The yellow lining sounds so pretty !


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231411
> View attachment 5231412



Great outfit


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Saturday everyone !
> 
> View attachment 5231011


Nice colours, love it.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231411
> View attachment 5231412


Beautiful love you sweater.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Nice colours, love it.


Thanks @Cams


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> That and an umbilical hernia repair


Oh, no, poor kitty. I hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The yellow lining sounds so pretty !


Thanks!   Here's a couple of pictures.


----------



## Christofle

l.ch. said:


> Oh, no, poor kitty. I hope she has a speedy recovery


Thank you! I shall pass on your well wishes to her!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweater-Zara
Leggings-Lululemon 
Boots-Stuart Weitzman
Bag-Chanel


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sweater-Zara
> Leggings-Lululemon
> Boots-Stuart Weitzman
> Bag-Chanel
> View attachment 5231763


Ohhhh what style are the SW Boots?  How high are the heels?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231411
> View attachment 5231412


What a beautiful smile @Antonia


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Ohhhh what style are the SW Boots?  How high are the heels?


Hi!  They are the leather Tielands.  Heel is 2.8”.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> That and an umbilical hernia repair


Seeing healing powers, hope better soon.


----------



## l.ch.

Wish I could travel, wearing this…


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232105


Happy Monday @Christofle !!


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> What a beautiful smile @Antonia


Thank you @Hanna Wilson !


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!  They are the leather Tielands.  Heel is 2.8”.


They are amazing and I love that the heel is not too high!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD from last Wednesday I think
3.1 Phillip Lim turtleneck


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD from last Wednesday I think
> 3.1 Phillip Lim turtleneck
> View attachment 5232137


Love the little bat sign! Very festive!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232105


Happy Monday, love that shirt.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD from last Wednesday I think
> 3.1 Phillip Lim turtleneck
> View attachment 5232137


Beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD from last Wednesday I think
> 3.1 Phillip Lim turtleneck
> View attachment 5232137


I love this whole look!!


----------



## Christofle

Added some pizzazz to the outfit 
Post work dress up


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Added some pizzazz to the outfit
> Post work dress up
> View attachment 5232345


OMG, what a cute little bag...tell me about that green one!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> OMG, what a cute little bag...tell me about that green one!


It’s a Delvaux Ostrich Tempête Charm. They also made them in regular and crocodilian leather versions (not sure about Lizard and Python). The charm is just a miniaturized Tempête with the only change to the standard version being a snap closure.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> It’s a Delvaux Ostrich Tempête Charm. They also made them in regular and crocodilian leather versions (not sure about Lizard and Python). The charm is just a miniaturized Tempête with the only change to the standard version being a snap closure.


OMG it looks like a little H Kelly bag!!  I love it...so cute!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> They are amazing and I love that the heel is not too high!!


Thank you!!  It's not that high.  I walked over 8 hours wearing them.  So far so good!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Added some pizzazz to the outfit
> Post work dress up
> View attachment 5232345


How fantastic!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Traveling to Washington, D.C. last weekend - Rebecca Minkoff crossbody


----------



## _Moravia_

l.ch. said:


> Hi all!
> Today’s dream OOTD
> View attachment 5230732


A great neutrals look. I love the look of dressy wide leg pants.


----------



## _Moravia_

l.ch. said:


> Wish I could travel, wearing this…
> View attachment 5232090



@l.ch is this an outfit of yours or a inspirational-type of outfit pic? Whatever it is we have a similar style outlook - I’m loving all of the pics that you post!


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> Added some pizzazz to the outfit
> Post work dress up
> View attachment 5232345


Beautiful bag!


----------



## l.ch.

_Moravia_ said:


> @l.ch is this an outfit of yours or a inspirational-type of outfit pic? Whatever it is we have a similar style outlook - I’m loving all of the pics that you post!


It’s from my inspirational pictures collection 
I try to recreate the looks in real life. So glad you like them!


----------



## _Moravia_

l.ch. said:


> It’s from my inspirational pictures collection
> I try to recreate the looks in real life. So glad you like them!



They’re indeed inspirational. Keep them coming!


----------



## l.ch.

_Moravia_ said:


> They’re indeed inspirational. Keep them coming!


Thanks! Please share also yours!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Zara blazer, Helmut Lang jeans, Via Spiga shoes


----------



## love_purseforum

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Zara blazer, Helmut Lang jeans, Via Spiga shoes
> View attachment 5233021


Love this look


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Louboutins, Chanel


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Louboutins, Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233335


Those shoes; you’d need to wear polarized lenses to stare them directly.  

What a lovely outfit and the texture of the Alaïa dress is stunning!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Those shoes; you’d need to wear polarized lenses to stare them directly.
> 
> What a lovely outfit and the texture of the Alaïa dress is stunning!


I am so glad you like my outfit! And I love your comment about polarized sunglasses


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday


----------



## l.ch.

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Louboutins, Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233335
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Wow, this dress is gorgeous!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> View attachment 5233878


Love it!


----------



## l.ch.

I’ve been sick in the last 4-5 days. Caught a bad cold, that my little one brought from the daycare… oh, well, that’s life with a two-year-old. 
I just want to stay in bed and sleep. 
But I still have a wish ootd:


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday! Not sure why I’m standing like I’m part of a western shoot out but my stance somehow ended up looking this silly.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday! Not sure why I’m standing like I’m part of a western shoot out but my stance somehow ended up looking this silly.
> 
> View attachment 5235264


Great outfit @Christofle , even though you look like you're in a Western (jk!)


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> I’ve been sick in the last 4-5 days. Caught a bad cold, that my little one brought from the daycare… oh, well, that’s life with a two-year-old.
> I just want to stay in bed and sleep.
> But I still have a wish ootd:
> View attachment 5234170


I hope you feel better!  This is another great outfit.  I wish I could have these outfits too, you have great taste!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday! Not sure why I’m standing like I’m part of a western shoot out but my stance somehow ended up looking this silly.
> 
> View attachment 5235264


Haha that’s great!!


----------



## Christofle

Lovely afternoon walk with a new outfit since my shoes just arrived in the mail; by far my comfiest shoes!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Lovely afternoon walk with a new outfit since my shoes just arrived in the mail; by far my comfiest shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235408


NICE!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Lovely afternoon walk with a new outfit since my shoes just arrived in the mail; by far my comfiest shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235408


WOW those are amazing!


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday! Not sure why I’m standing like I’m part of a western shoot out but my stance somehow ended up looking this silly.
> 
> View attachment 5235264



So good! I love the jacket!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> I hope you feel better!  This is another great outfit.  I wish I could have these outfits too, you have great taste!!



Thanks, Antonia! This is a great compliment, especially coming from you!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Thanks, Antonia! This is a great compliment, especially coming from you!


Awwww!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday... took another vacation day...dressed in sweats.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday... took another vacation day...dressed in sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236058
> View attachment 5236059
> View attachment 5236060
> View attachment 5236061


Flawless as usuall  you must be the best dressed person in your office


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday... took another vacation day...dressed in sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236058
> View attachment 5236059
> View attachment 5236060
> View attachment 5236061


Again, a great set of outfits!


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> Flawless as usuall  you must be the best dressed person in your office


Thank you so much @Hanna Wilson  I did have to LOL because I'm the ONLY person in my office...so I hope I'm the best dressed!!  We had a couple of p/t women here until Covid and since then I've worked alone but I'm ok with that!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Again, a great set of outfits!


Thank you again!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much @Hanna Wilson  I did have to LOL because I'm the ONLY person in my office...so I hope I'm the best dressed!!  We had a couple of p/t women here until Covid and since then I've worked alone but I'm ok with that!


You are the only person in your office  wow, that thought never crossed my mind


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday... took another vacation day...dressed in sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236058
> View attachment 5236059
> View attachment 5236060
> View attachment 5236061



Lovley outfits.
Great to see you wearing more jeans again


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> You are the only person in your office  wow, that thought never crossed my mind



It was that way for me at least 85% of the time until Oct. 4th.


----------



## lill_canele

Friend's birthday dinner tonight


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Lovely afternoon walk with a new outfit since my shoes just arrived in the mail; by far my comfiest shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235408


I am in love with the pants.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> View attachment 5233878


Love it


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday! Not sure why I’m standing like I’m part of a western shoot out but my stance somehow ended up looking this silly.
> 
> View attachment 5235264


The king of shirts


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week. Enjoy your weekend my outfit fam.


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week. Enjoy your weekend my outfit fam.


What a beautiful dress! But, I think my favorite is the red jacket and jeans outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

My dream OOTD


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> What a beautiful dress! But, I think my favorite is the red jacket and jeans outfit!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

jeans&heels said:


> Lovley outfits.
> Great to see you wearing more jeans again


Thank you!!  I have so many jeans, I wish I could wear them everyday!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday - relaxing at home in a Vince sweatsuit and Timberlands


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Rene Caovilla shoes


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Rene Caovilla shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237888


Love this whole outfit, and those heels…!!!! ❤️


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this whole outfit, and those heels…!!!! ❤


Thank you. It is always good to know there are other ladies with a similar fashion sense to mine.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Rene Caovilla shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237888


Love the clutch!


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I have so many jeans, I wish I could wear them everyday!!



I think you should wear jeans everyday


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Love the clutch!


Thank you @Christofle; I love the brand too. Olympia Le Tan is so creative and her clutches are so beautiful.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you @Christofle; I love the brand too. Olympia Le Tan is so creative and her clutches are so beautiful.


Just took a look and found this gem.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Just took a look and found this gem.
> View attachment 5238260


Wouldn’t that be perfect for you?


----------



## l.ch.

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Rene Caovilla shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237888



The clutch is such a special touch! Love it!


----------



## BagLadyT

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Rene Caovilla shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237888



I love your style! I bet your closet is amazing!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday - relaxing at home in a Vince sweatsuit and Timberlands
> View attachment 5237675


I love it you look great.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238630


Happy Monday


----------



## Antonia

jeans&heels said:


> I think you should wear jeans everyday


I can tell by your name you love jeans too!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238630


You look great!!  How's baby kitty doing?? She's not still wearing the cone is she??


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> You look great!!  How's baby kitty doing?? She's not still wearing the cone is she??


The little office worker is putting in her time. Can’t say she’s a very efficient helper though.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The little office worker is putting in her time. Can’t say she’s a very efficient helper though.
> View attachment 5238709



Hello, Luna! So beautiful!     

PS. Your outfit is great as always, Christofle.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The little office worker is putting in her time. Can’t say she’s a very efficient helper though.
> View attachment 5238709


OMG she's so freaking cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> OMG she's so freaking cute!!!!!!!


Thanks, she’s the perfect office mascot. But she’s very vocal so you always know where she is.


----------



## BagLadyT

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238630



Very dapper! I’d love to get these pants for my hubby!


----------



## Christofle

BagLadyT said:


> Very dapper! I’d love to get these pants for my hubby!


The brand is MMX and the model is Leo.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238630


Love those plaid pants and the cut!


----------



## ditzydi

Oh I’ve missed playing over here.  Work has been bananas.  This is an oldie but such an easy outfit to throw on and not look like a mess.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Oh I’ve missed playing over here.  Work has been bananas.  This is an oldie but such an easy outfit to throw on and not look like a mess.


Welcome back and have a lovely week!

Matching Épi alma and heels are


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, early morning = not much light. 3.1 Phillip Lim turtleneck, Dior heels.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Oh I’ve missed playing over here.  Work has been bananas.  This is an oldie but such an easy outfit to throw on and not look like a mess.


Obsessed with your mini Alma bag!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Oh I’ve missed playing over here.  Work has been bananas.  This is an oldie but such an easy outfit to throw on and not look like a mess.


I hope everyone in your family is back to 100% health. We missed you!


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> I can tell by your name you love jeans too!



Yes i do


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I hope everyone in your family is back to 100% health. We missed you!


Thank you!  Yes!  After 6 weeks, my husband finally started to feel human again and got the news last week that there is no visible signs of pneumonia or damage to his lungs.  So glad that everybody is finally healthy again.


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Obsessed with your mini Alma bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Welcome back and have a lovely week!
> 
> Matching Épi alma and heels are



Thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## ditzydi

Nothing exciting but proof that I got out of bed and got dressed.   Is it Friday yet?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - MAJE lace top, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier pumps


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - MAJE lace top, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier pumps
> View attachment 5241146



Looking sharp!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Sophia Webster shoes


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Sophia Webster shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241370


The texture on this dress is stunning!!!!


----------



## ditzydi

It’s cold today and Imm trying to avoid wearing pants as long as possible.  I hate pants because they never fit right.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday... do you prefer this outfit with the white Freda Salvatore loafers or the Balenciaga ankle boots? They have a similar metal detail across the top of the shoe.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... do you prefer this outfit with the white Freda Salvatore loafers or the Balenciaga ankle boots? They have a similar metal detail across the top of the shoe.
> View attachment 5241804
> View attachment 5241805
> View attachment 5241806


The ankle boots!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... do you prefer this outfit with the white Freda Salvatore loafers or the Balenciaga ankle boots? They have a similar metal detail across the top of the shoe.
> View attachment 5241804
> View attachment 5241805
> View attachment 5241806



The outfit is wonderful, but looks WAY better with the ankle boots.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... do you prefer this outfit with the white Freda Salvatore loafers or the Balenciaga ankle boots? They have a similar metal detail across the top of the shoe.
> View attachment 5241804
> View attachment 5241805
> View attachment 5241806


Ankle boots!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> The ankle boots!


+1


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... do you prefer this outfit with the white Freda Salvatore loafers or the Balenciaga ankle boots? They have a similar metal detail across the top of the shoe.
> View attachment 5241804
> View attachment 5241805
> View attachment 5241806


Boots!


----------



## ditzydi

Despite my hatred of pants I am wearing them for jean Friday and to wear my fluffy sweater.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Despite my hatred of pants I am wearing them for jean Friday and to wear my fluffy sweater.


Happy Friday!  You look great, love the fluffy sweater!!


----------



## jeans&heels

ditzydi said:


> Despite my hatred of pants I am wearing them for jean Friday and to wear my fluffy sweater.



Great outfit


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242358
> View attachment 5242359
> View attachment 5242360
> View attachment 5242361
> View attachment 5242362


Fabulous outfits!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fabulous outfits!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242358
> View attachment 5242359
> View attachment 5242360
> View attachment 5242361
> View attachment 5242362


It is so unfortunate there is nobody in your office to appreciate your lovely outfits


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> It is so unfortunate there is nobody in your office to appreciate your lovely outfits


Lol, thanks Hanna!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> Lol, thanks Hanna!!!


I mean it! You have a great style and so many people could be inspired by you every day. Hopefully it will change one day and all of the employees of your company will stop working remotely


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday - Navy with Burgundy


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> I mean it! You have a great style and so many people could be inspired by you every day. Hopefully it will change one day and all of the employees of your company will stop working remotely


Thank you, that's very sweet of you!!  I do like posting my OOTD on Instagram..at least they can see me there!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> The little office worker is putting in her time. Can’t say she’s a very efficient helper though.
> View attachment 5238709


She is beautiful.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday - Navy with Burgundy
> View attachment 5242622


Beautiful colours you look great


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday - Navy with Burgundy
> View attachment 5242622


OMG those boots!!!  You have the best boots!!!  They're SW, right??


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Oh I’ve missed playing over here.  Work has been bananas.  This is an oldie but such an easy outfit to throw on and not look like a mess.


Was wondering where you were good to see you.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - MAJE lace top, Chloé pants, Roger Vivier pumps
> View attachment 5241146


Love this look stuning.


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week, have a lovely weekend outfits friends.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week, have a lovely weekend outfits friends.


So many amazing outfits!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week, have a lovely weekend outfits friends.


Love them all!!  Is that Teddy coat from Max Mara?


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday - Navy with Burgundy
> View attachment 5242622


Love the color of the boots and they go perfectly with your outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week, have a lovely weekend outfits friends.


Love the boots in the last pic!


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week, have a lovely weekend outfits friends.


Love that fuzzy coat!  Looks so comfy and luxurious.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday - Navy with Burgundy
> View attachment 5242622



Those boots!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> OMG those boots!!!  You have the best boots!!!  They're SW, right??


Yes they are!


----------



## Cams

@Christofle, @Antonia @ditzydi @BeachBagGal  thank you so much to you all.
Antonia the coat is from a Canadian company called babaton, the reason I bought it fell in love as it was all handmade and 100 percent wool, I bought this year when I arrived in Vancouver i was so cold. @BeachBagGal the shoes from are from this company in Australia, the import amazing shoes from Italy. So really just wearing what’s in the closet, I always feel so cold.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> @Christofle, @Antonia @ditzydi @BeachBagGal  thank you so much to you all.
> Antonia the coat is from a Canadian company called babaton, the reason I bought it fell in love as it was all handmade and 100 percent wool, I bought this year when I arrived in Vancouver i was so cold. @BeachBagGal the shoes from are from this company in Australia, the import amazing shoes from Italy. So really just wearing what’s in the closet, I always feel so cold.


Oh wow,  that's awesome!!!   Now I want one!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Oh wow,  that's awesome!!!   Now I want one!


You should get one girlfriend, not sure if they have it now. You know how I always buy your beautiful Zara Blazers.


----------



## l.ch.

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Sophia Webster shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241370


I love Sophia Webster shoes! They are like artwork! I couldn’t ever wear them, but I plan to buy one pair and display it as art! Yours are exquisite!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242358
> View attachment 5242359
> View attachment 5242360
> View attachment 5242361
> View attachment 5242362


Nailing it again!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday - Navy with Burgundy
> View attachment 5242622


YES!


----------



## l.ch.

I’ve heben having a really stressful time… comfort is key….


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Nailing it again!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242358
> View attachment 5242359
> View attachment 5242360
> View attachment 5242361
> View attachment 5242362


Beautiful as always,  you inspired me the wear jeans in kind of winter here lol.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

l.ch. said:


> I love Sophia Webster shoes! They are like artwork! I couldn’t ever wear them, but I plan to buy one pair and display it as art! Yours are exquisite!


Yes. You are right,  Sophia Webster has some interesting pieces. The most popular ones are probably the butterfly heels.


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s outfit.  The sweater is BP, Spanx faux leather leggings and Karl laggerfeld boots to go to a brewery for drinks and food with the husband.  Boots are definitely out of my comfort zone and I’m having a hard time trying to style them.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit.  The sweater is BP, Spanx faux leather leggings and Karl laggerfeld boots to go to a brewery for drinks and food with the husband.  Boots are definitely out of my comfort zone and I’m having a hard time trying to style them.


Love those boots and whole outfit is perfect!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit.  The sweater is BP, Spanx faux leather leggings and Karl laggerfeld boots to go to a brewery for drinks and food with the husband.  Boots are definitely out of my comfort zone and I’m having a hard time trying to style them.


You did a good job styling them - they look cute!


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s outfit.  Again going outside my comfort zone but I love these boots.


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit.  Again going outside my comfort zone but I love these boots.
> 
> View attachment 5244182



Love this outfit! Cute boots!


----------



## lill_canele

Burberry ootd today (cardigan and heels).
Shorts are YSL.


----------



## Christofle

Hope everyone has a lovely start to their week!


----------



## 880

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit.  Again going outside my comfort zone but I love these boots.
> 
> View attachment 5244182


Love the boots and the way you put them together


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Hope everyone has a lovely start to their week!
> 
> View attachment 5244486


Great outfit @Christofle !!  Also, glad to see the cone is officially off!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Great outfit @Christofle !!  Also, glad to see the cone is officially off!


She’s more than glad too! She’s back to hiding in tiniest of places to my great chagrine.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> She’s more than glad too! She’s back to hiding in tiniest of places to my great chagrine.



That is such a feline thing to do! Silly Luna. Glad she got her cone of shame off. Is that a butterfly pattern on your shirt?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> That is such a feline thing to do! Silly Luna. Glad she got her cone of shame off. Is that a butterfly pattern on your shirt?


It sure is; it is such a lovely print!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That is such a feline thing to do! Silly Luna. Glad she got her cone of shame off. Is that a butterfly pattern on your shirt?


How in the world did you make that out?  I had to go back to the other photo and I couldn't make out what the print was! LOL


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> It sure is; it is such a lovely print!
> 
> View attachment 5244705



Thanks for the detail pic!


----------



## ditzydi

@Christofle love the pattern on that top!  

Today’s outfit.  I’ve posted this skirt before but wearing it for the first time since taking it to the tailor to get taken in.  It was always a tad big but now fits perfectly now.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> @Christofle love the pattern on that top!
> 
> Today’s outfit.  I’ve posted this skirt before but wearing it for the first time since taking it to the tailor to get taken in.  It was always a tad big but now fits perfectly now.


Lovely outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - a little wrinkled at the end of the work day... ESCADA tweed skirt, Louboutin heels


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Comfy Athleisure look today


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> Hope everyone has a lovely start to their week!
> 
> View attachment 5244486



You look great! And sweet Luna without the cone!


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit.  Again going outside my comfort zone but I love these boots.
> 
> View attachment 5244182


I love it you look Stuning, go outside your comfort zone more often.


----------



## Cams

lill_canele said:


> Burberry ootd today (cardigan and heels).
> Shorts are YSL.
> 
> View attachment 5244275


Beautiful.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Hope everyone has a lovely start to their week!
> 
> View attachment 5244486


Glad to see luna is happy and well. I love your shirt.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - a little wrinkled at the end of the work day... ESCADA tweed skirt, Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5244975


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Veronica Beard jacket - everything I'm wearing is secondhand


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Veronica Beard jacket - everything I'm wearing is secondhand
> View attachment 5245350
> View attachment 5245351


I love it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love it!


Thanks Antonia for introducing me to Veronica Beard!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Antonia for introducing me to Veronica Beard!


Oh you're welcome!!  You can really find some amazing deals on VB on TRR!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Veronica Beard jacket - everything I'm wearing is secondhand
> View attachment 5245350
> View attachment 5245351


This is one of my favourite outfits that you’ve posted! The flower print top is so pretty!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Veronica Beard jacket - everything I'm wearing is secondhand
> View attachment 5245350
> View attachment 5245351



I’ve never seen a person wearing blue and mustard yellow so beautifully!


----------



## l.ch.

I wish you all a great evening!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Veronica Beard jacket - everything I'm wearing is secondhand
> View attachment 5245350
> View attachment 5245351


Love it beautiful colours.


----------



## Cams

I am on training today so having a little fun. Yesterday and today outfits


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> This is one of my favourite outfits that you’ve posted! The flower print top is so pretty!


Awww thanks Christofle, it is by Theory!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> I am on training today so having a little fun. Yesterday and today outfits


Fab outfits and your vernis brea is stunning!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> I am on training today so having a little fun. Yesterday and today outfits


WOW love that denim and fur with tall boots combo~ very fun!


----------



## Antonia

View attachment 5245549

[/QUOTE]
Love these darker sneakers!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Fab outfits and your vernis brea is stunning!


Thank you Christofle, LV was my first designer love, bought her in Barcelona store, for some reason the bags of a long time ago just has good size and the quality is just superp, I plan on keeping her.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> WOW love that denim and fur with tall boots combo~ very fun!


Thank you so much, my first real little fur from snowflake here in Vancouver, rabbit fur.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle, LV was my first designer love, bought her in Barcelona store, for some reason the bags of a long time ago just has good size and the quality is just superp, I plan on keeping her.


Nothing beats vintage Louis Vuitton (and Chanel for that matter!)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD not much new here, Ferragamo kitten heels, Vince turtleneck, Rag & Bone blazer, AG coated jeans.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Nothing beats vintage Louis Vuitton (and Chanel for that matter!)


So true Antonia


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Moynat bag, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245826


Of course I love your heels and with your coral dress and bag! ❤️


----------



## Cams

Today happy remembrance day Canada.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, browns and grey...Bottega Veneta suede flats...


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s outfit to drop off my car at the shop because I got a nail in the tire and then walk to the office.


----------



## Antonia

Monday,  Tuesday and Friday ( I was off Weds and Thurs and too lazy to take pics)


----------



## Sunshine mama

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... do you prefer this outfit with the white Freda Salvatore loafers or the Balenciaga ankle boots? They have a similar metal detail across the top of the shoe.
> View attachment 5241804
> View attachment 5241805
> View attachment 5241806


Bal!


----------



## Cams

Today have a great Weekend outfit friends


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Today have a great Weekend outfit friends


A great weekend to you, too! Love how you styled your riding boots!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> A great weekend to you, too! Love how you styled your riding boots!


Thank you everything you see it’s old, I just try and restyle it in different ways, most of my items I repeat over and over. Bought most of it traveling. See in the pic about 12 years wearing it heavily pregnant of the second son who are all grown up now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> Today have a great Weekend outfit friends


Love this outfit!!


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this outfit!!


Thank you dear.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, browns and grey...Bottega Veneta suede flats...
> View attachment 5247969


Pretty sweater! Love the design.


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Monday,  Tuesday and Friday ( I was off Weds and Thurs and too lazy to take pics)
> View attachment 5248261
> View attachment 5248262
> View attachment 5248263


You look so great!


----------



## l.ch.

Need a punch of color today!


----------



## lill_canele

Today’s ootd! (Yes I’m in YSL again , the private sale has started!)


----------



## ditzydi

Just picked up this dress from Target this morning and already wearing it out for date night.  Going to try and go to the brewery we were trying to go to last week.  We’ll just see where the night and our stomachs take us.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Just picked up this dress from Target this morning and already wearing it out for date night.  Going to try and go to the brewery we were trying to go to last week.  We’ll just see where the night and our stomachs take us.
> 
> View attachment 5249524


Love this, you look great!!!  The dress looks so cozy!


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Love this, you look great!!!  The dress looks so cozy!


Thanks!  It is super cozy and I may need to run out and get it in another color.


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing this Victor Glemaud x Target sweater skirt that’s grabbed on Saturday too.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Wearing this Victor Glemaud x Target sweater skirt that’s grabbed on Saturday too.


What a great find!  Love the midi length and polka dots-a timeless look!


----------



## dangerouscurves

On my way to have dinner. Lucerne, Switzerland. Coat is from Tommy Hilfiger. Wearing it with Casadei over the knee boots and a Chanel bag.


----------



## Cams

lill_canele said:


> Today’s ootd! (Yes I’m in YSL again , the private sale has started!)
> 
> View attachment 5249512
> View attachment 5249513


I like your dress.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Just picked up this dress from Target this morning and already wearing it out for date night.  Going to try and go to the brewery we were trying to go to last week.  We’ll just see where the night and our stomachs take us.
> 
> View attachment 5249524


Beautiful and love your hat.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Wearing this Victor Glemaud x Target sweater skirt that’s grabbed on Saturday too.


I wish we had Target in Vancouver, I have seen one I like your sweater.


----------



## Cams

dangerouscurves said:


> On my way to have dinner. Lucerne, Switzerland. Coat is from Tommy Hilfiger. Wearing it with Casadei over the knee boots and a Chanel bag.
> 
> View attachment 5250879
> View attachment 5250880


Beautiful, love Lucerne.


----------



## lill_canele

Cams said:


> I like your dress.



thank you! It’s from Ba&sh Paris.


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s tired Tuesday outfit.  The pants are navy and not black and my top is leopard print.


----------



## ditzydi

My ankles and hips do not like me today.  So I’m trying to be nicer to them and wearing flats again.


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing this Who What Wear sweater I picked up at Target on Saturday with my black old navy jeans and flats.  The husband took one look at this sweater and was trying to squish the sleeves to depuff them.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - a hurried outfit in shades of burgundy with a little bit of pink...


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - a hurried outfit in shades of burgundy with a little bit of pink...
> View attachment 5253835


WOW - The burgundy really pops with the pink trim!! And those boots....


----------



## baghabitz34

ditzydi said:


> Wearing this Who What Wear sweater I picked up at Target on Saturday with my black old navy jeans and flats.  The husband took one look at this sweater and was trying to squish the sleeves to depuff them.


I have the same sweater. When I wore mine, my son said I looked like a Dalmatian!


----------



## ditzydi

baghabitz34 said:


> I have the same sweater. When I wore mine, my son said I looked like a Dalmatian!


Guys just don’t get fashion.   Silly boys.


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my sweater dress again.  This time with my mk jacket.  The in-laws bought it for me back in 2013.  I haven’t been able to zip it since 2014.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> WOW - The burgundy really pops with the pink trim!! And those boots....


Thanks AVCBob!


----------



## Antonia

Mon, Tues,  Thurs and Fri
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.   I've been taking vacation days on Wednesdays and don't bother with photos.


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Mon, Tues,  Thurs and Fri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254120
> View attachment 5254121
> View attachment 5254122
> View attachment 5254123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   I've been taking vacation days on Wednesdays and don't bother with photos.


Love everything!  Especially that little denim bag!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Love everything!  Especially that little denim bag!


Aww thanks @ditzydi !   It's actually a Zara bag I bought last year and I stuck a Chanel pin on it (it gives off Chanel vibes-lol)!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Mon, Tues,  Thurs and Fri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254120
> View attachment 5254121
> View attachment 5254122
> View attachment 5254123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   I've been taking vacation days on Wednesdays and don't bother with photos.


The denim outfit my favorite.


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week. Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Mon, Tues,  Thurs and Fri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254120
> View attachment 5254121
> View attachment 5254122
> View attachment 5254123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   I've been taking vacation days on Wednesdays and don't bother with photos.



can you please tell me where the denim jacket is from?


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week. Have a lovely weekend everyone.


Great outfits! I especially like the last one!


----------



## l.ch.

It’s a cold, grey Saturday! Very atmospheric with the fog.


----------



## l.ch.

Sorry, couldn’t resist posting also this one. Some color for this grey day!


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s outfit to go to a Christmas shopping event that I go to with a friend every year.  Last years was virtual which was lame.  The year before that I was super sick.  So cannot wait to get back in there.  I hadn’t even thought about my outfit until the husband asked me last night what I was going to wear.


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week. Have a lovely weekend everyone.



Loved the ripped jeans outfit


----------



## jeans&heels

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit to go to a Christmas shopping event that I go to with a friend every year.  Last years was virtual which was lame.  The year before that I was super sick.  So cannot wait to get back in there.  I hadn’t even thought about my outfit until the husband asked me last night what I was going to wear.



Great outfit


----------



## ditzydi

jeans&heels said:


> Great outfit


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> can you please tell me where the denim jacket is from?


It's by Ellery....from TRR.  Very hard to find these days so when I saw it on there about 6 months ago, I had to snap it up!  Every now and then they pop up on there but like I said, very HTF!!


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week. Have a lovely weekend everyone.



I especially love the black and red!


----------



## lill_canele

Today’s ootd  (excuse the very commercial look, it was for IG and I’m too lazy to retake a photo)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday... should I keep these boots or return them? Apparently my right calf is wider than my right and boot won't zip up all the way.  But it's so hard to find riding boots with a pointed toe...


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday... should I keep these boots or return them? Apparently my right calf is wider than my right and boot won't zip up all the way.  But it's so hard to find riding boots with a pointed toe...
> View attachment 5255345



Are they leather?  Can the shat be stretched?  I have wide calves and have had to do that for a few boots


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday... should I keep these boots or return them? Apparently my right calf is wider than my right and boot won't zip up all the way.  But it's so hard to find riding boots with a pointed toe...
> View attachment 5255345


How about using a made to measure or bespoke service (since they could manufacture each boot slightly differently).

It you are unsure enough to post them here, I would return them!


----------



## l.ch.

I’m dying over this. I could never pull it off, but I love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday... should I keep these boots or return them? Apparently my right calf is wider than my right and boot won't zip up all the way.  But it's so hard to find riding boots with a pointed toe...
> View attachment 5255345


I would be afraid they would unzip more and plus it would probably drive me nuts.  I say return them if you can’t find another solution.


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> Great outfits! I especially like the last one!


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> I especially love the black and red!


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Loved the ripped jeans outfit


Thank you so much.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

My first post!

top: cinq a sept
Bottom:COH 
Bag and sunny: Chanel 
Belt:gucci


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday... should I keep these boots or return them? Apparently my right calf is wider than my right and boot won't zip up all the way.  But it's so hard to find riding boots with a pointed toe...
> View attachment 5255345


My wife had this issue with a pair of ankle boots.  She took them to the shoe repair guy and he stretched the shaft.  They zipped perfectly after the stretch.


----------



## avcbob

Work_For_Purse said:


> My first post!
> 
> top: cinq a sept
> Bottom:COH
> Bag and sunny: Chanel
> Belt:gucci


Great look!  What are the boots/shoes??


----------



## Work_For_Purse

avcbob said:


> Great look!  What are the boots/shoes??



Thank you!  I was so nervous posting for the first time.  Shoes are Sam Edelman loafers.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - very cold but here are some shots: COS cardigan, McQueen scarf, Theory pants, SW ankle boots, purple bodysuit from Etsy


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - very cold but here are some shots: COS cardigan, McQueen scarf, Theory pants, SW ankle boots, purple bodysuit from Etsy
> View attachment 5257496
> View attachment 5257497


Love it....especially the cardi unbuttoned...of course those boots are AMAZING!


----------



## ditzydi

Its cold here too.  For now anyway.  It’s supposed to get back up to 70 by the end of the day and I may melt in this.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week. Have a lovely weekend everyone.


Wow! You look amazing


----------



## Work_For_Purse

l.ch. said:


> It’s a cold, grey Saturday! Very atmospheric with the fog.



You are nailing the outfit!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love it....especially the cardi unbuttoned...of course those boots are AMAZING!


Here's another unbuttoned shot... I am liking this color combo...


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Here's another unbuttoned shot... I am liking this color combo...
> View attachment 5257544


Yes, love how the colors all blend well.  There is a slight lilac shade in the boots, right?  Are the boots ankle boots or knee?


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Here's another unbuttoned shot... I am liking this color combo...
> View attachment 5257544


Beautiful!


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Its cold here too.  For now anyway.  It’s supposed to get back up to 70 by the end of the day and I may melt in this.


Love your carved wood mirror!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Yes, love how the colors all blend well.  There is a slight lilac shade in the boots, right?  Are the boots ankle boots or knee?


Thanks! Now that I look at them, they do have a reddish undertone that can look lilac...I have always thought of them as "putty" colored, like a light warm grey. They are ankle!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks! Now that I look at them, they do have a reddish undertone that can look lilac...I have always thought of them as "putty" colored, like a light warm grey. They are ankle!


It could also be my computer monitor but putty sounds like the accurate color!!


----------



## jeans&heels

ditzydi said:


> Its cold here too.  For now anyway.  It’s supposed to get back up to 70 by the end of the day and I may melt in this.



Cool outfit and a lovely dog


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Love your carved wood mirror!



Thanks!  


jeans&heels said:


> Cool outfit and a lovely dog



Thanks!  He’d never admit it but he likes to have his pictures taken.


----------



## ditzydi

Our running errands and possibly stuffing my face with the husband.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday... with Balenciaga Papier A5 (2015) and Ann Demeulemeester boots (keeping them, getting zipper extender for one calf)





Have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow for those who celebrate it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Our running errands and possibly stuffing my face with the husband.
> 
> View attachment 5258004


AHHH STILL LOVING THOSE BOOTS!


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> AHHH STILL LOVING THOSE BOOTS!



Aww thanks!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday... with Balenciaga Papier A5 (2015) and Ann Demeulemeester boots (keeping them, getting zipper extender for one calf)
> View attachment 5258283
> View attachment 5258284
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow for those who celebrate it!


Love it, and happy you're keeping the boots!  Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!!


----------



## serybrazil

bday dinner


----------



## ditzydi

What I wanted to wear to the office vs what I ended up wearing.  My office is business casual but not sure it’s casual enough for combat boots.  Especially the nature of our business.


----------



## avcbob

ditzydi said:


> What I wanted to wear to the office vs what I ended up wearing.  My office is business casual but not sure it’s casual enough for combat boots.  Especially the nature of our business.


I like the look of the combat boots, but fully understand they might work for your office!


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Today’s outfit to go to a Christmas shopping event that I go to with a friend every year.  Last years was virtual which was lame.  The year before that I was super sick.  So cannot wait to get back in there.  I hadn’t even thought about my outfit until the husband asked me last night what I was going to wear.


Beautiful your shoes.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday... should I keep these boots or return them? Apparently my right calf is wider than my right and boot won't zip up all the way.  But it's so hard to find riding boots with a pointed toe...
> View attachment 5255345


You look great and the boots are hot on you.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - very cold but here are some shots: COS cardigan, McQueen scarf, Theory pants, SW ankle boots, purple bodysuit from Etsy
> View attachment 5257496
> View attachment 5257497


I love this such lovely colours .


----------



## Cams

Work_For_Purse said:


> Wow! You look amazing


Thank you


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Our running errands and possibly stuffing my face with the husband.
> 
> View attachment 5258004


Beautiful love your boots.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday... with Balenciaga Papier A5 (2015) and Ann Demeulemeester boots (keeping them, getting zipper extender for one calf)
> View attachment 5258283
> View attachment 5258284
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow for those who celebrate it!


Stunning


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week


Each one is perfection!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thanksgiving day in a Karen MilleN lounge set, a Vince cardigan and Timberlands... (parents' cat)


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week


Wow!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thanksgiving day in a Karen MilleN lounge set, a Vince cardigan and Timberlands... (parents' cat)
> View attachment 5260751
> View attachment 5260752



So cozy!


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week



Great outfits


----------



## am2022

fantastic  a fan of Ann D boots ! ❤️





BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday... with Balenciaga Papier A5 (2015) and Ann Demeulemeester boots (keeping them, getting zipper extender for one calf)
> View attachment 5258283
> View attachment 5258284
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow for those who celebrate it!


----------



## fendifemale

Hi guys! I've missed you all & this thread. Finally received my Vici jacket.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thanksgiving day in a Karen MilleN lounge set, a Vince cardigan and Timberlands... (parents' cat)
> View attachment 5260751
> View attachment 5260752


Love the lounge set!!!  Perfect for Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> Hi guys! I've missed you all & this thread. Finally received my Vici jacket.
> View attachment 5261331


I love it!! AND..........I really love your Maxi Edie by Rebecca Minkoff!!!


----------



## Antonia

I forgot to post last week..it was a short work week!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday: Zara blazer, J. Crew bodysuit, Banana Republic pants, Louboutin heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post last week..it was a short work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261534
> View attachment 5261536
> View attachment 5261537


Hello beautiful Balenciaga! Your outfits are stellar as always!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday: Zara blazer, J. Crew bodysuit, Banana Republic pants, Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5261539
> View attachment 5261540


I love how the red tone of your slacks is picked up by the red in the Louboutins!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hello beautiful Balenciaga! Your outfits are stellar as always!


Awww thanks BalenciagaKitte!!    I just recently scored the bag from TRR!!


----------



## ditzydi

Survived another Monday.


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> I love it!! AND..........I really love your Maxi Edie by Rebecca Minkoff!!!


Thank you Antonia! I love my Edie.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Vince sweater, Burberry scarf, Roger Vivier shoes


----------



## lill_canele

Business casual today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - Acne Sweater, Theory skirt, Ferragamo heels


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post last week..it was a short work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261534
> View attachment 5261536
> View attachment 5261537


Drooling over your bal and the wide leg jeans!


----------



## l.ch.

It’s so cold here today. WOOTD


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Drooling over your bal and the wide leg jeans!


Thank you!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - Theory dress, Brunello Cucinelli loafers, lace socks from Etsy


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Theory dress, Brunello Cucinelli loafers, lace socks from Etsy
> View attachment 5264127
> View attachment 5264129


Loafers and lace socks on point!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Theory dress, Brunello Cucinelli loafers, lace socks from Etsy
> View attachment 5264127
> View attachment 5264129


Cute socks!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Theory dress, Brunello Cucinelli loafers, lace socks from Etsy
> View attachment 5264127
> View attachment 5264129


Yes, love the socks!   I follow a blogger on Instagram that wears lacy socks with her Chanel dad sandals and love how it looks. Of course she lives in Dubai and has beautiful weather!


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Theory dress, Brunello Cucinelli loafers, lace socks from Etsy
> View attachment 5264127
> View attachment 5264129




I love it!  Especially those socks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Happy Friday everyone! velvet shirt from Rodarte x Other Stories, Marni belt


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265008
> View attachment 5265009
> View attachment 5265010
> View attachment 5265011
> View attachment 5265012


Wow those pants in the last photo... who are they by?


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265008
> View attachment 5265009
> View attachment 5265010
> View attachment 5265011
> View attachment 5265012


Gorgeous outfits, as always.  Love the cardigan in the second to last photo. May I ask what brand it is?


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow those pants in the last photo... who are they by?


They are Zara cargo jeans....here is the link... https://www.zara.com/us/en/cargo-jeans-p00327201.html?v1=144687161 
I cuffed them because they're super long.


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous outfits, as always.  Love the cardigan in the second to last photo. May I ask what brand it is?


Thank you @IntheOcean . I got it from The Real Real a year or so ago....it's by SportMax...it weighs 1000 lbs because it's 100% wool-lol!


----------



## lill_canele

Work OOTD


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thank you @IntheOcean . I got it from The Real Real a year or so ago....it's by SportMax...it weighs 1000 lbs because it's 100% wool-lol!


Used to have a pair of ankle booties by Sportmax, but that's about it. I'm going to go check them out. Love weighty sweaters and cardigans, even if they aren't the most user-friendly


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD to a wedding Saturday... faux leather dress from Ann Taylor, Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## BeachBagGal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD to a wedding Saturday... faux leather dress from Ann Taylor, Jimmy Choo heels
> View attachment 5266151


Love this dress!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this dress!


Thank you! I got lots of compliments on it!


----------



## lill_canele

Going to a wedding!


----------



## LilOshawott

This cardigan makes me happy every time I wear it


----------



## HarlemBagLady

A lot going on here but I’m into it.


----------



## Style_Baby

HarlemBagLady said:


> A lot going on here but I’m into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266275


LOVE this look!!!! The bag, the top, the skirt! It works so well.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Style_Baby said:


> LOVE this look!!!! The bag, the top, the skirt! It works so well.


Thanks


----------



## l.ch.

My wish outfit of the day…


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Each one is perfection!


Thank you dear .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thanksgiving day in a Karen MilleN lounge set, a Vince cardigan and Timberlands... (parents' cat)
> View attachment 5260751
> View attachment 5260752


Love this so much .


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Great outfits


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post last week..it was a short work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261534
> View attachment 5261536
> View attachment 5261537


Love them all .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265008
> View attachment 5265009
> View attachment 5265010
> View attachment 5265011
> View attachment 5265012


Stuning Antonia .


----------



## Cams

Sorry I had a friend visiting she left and I feel a little sad, have seen my family since covid, Australian borders still closed. here are my outfits including today, hope you all have a great week ahead.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Sorry I had a friend visiting she left and I feel a little sad, have seen my family since covid, Australian borders still closed. here are my outfits including today, hope you all have a great week ahead.


I love them all especially the all white look!!


----------



## lill_canele

Brunch ootd


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I love them all especially the all white look!!


Thank you beautiful.


----------



## jeans&heels

lill_canele said:


> Brunch ootd
> 
> View attachment 5266734
> View attachment 5266735



Very nice


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD - it's around 27 F degrees out and windy! Rag & Bone blazer, Missoni for Target blouse, Ann Demeulemeester boots


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD - it's around 27 F degrees out and windy! Rag & Bone blazer, Missoni for Target blouse, Ann Demeulemeester boots
> View attachment 5267733


Nice!!  Did you get those boots fixed?  I love them!!!  It's so hard to find a pointy toe boot with a low heel.  I'm kinda over the almond toe...pointy is so much better!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD - it's around 27 F degrees out and windy! Rag & Bone blazer, Missoni for Target blouse, Ann Demeulemeester boots
> View attachment 5267733


Beautiful.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Nice!!  Did you get those boots fixed?  I love them!!!  It's so hard to find a pointy toe boot with a low heel.  I'm kinda over the almond toe...pointy is so much better!!


Yes, so I found a boot zipper extender called Boot Band, I don't have a good shot of it but it's below. For around $70 they send you two extenders - but I only needed one. It's a leather "triangle" you zip into your boot. What's nice about them is you can take them off and use them on whatever boots you are wearing that day. If I would have known about these I wouldn't have sold some of my other designer boots! It will help me wear these over jeans for sure.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Nice!!  Did you get those boots fixed?  I love them!!!  It's so hard to find a pointy toe boot with a low heel.  I'm kinda over the almond toe...pointy is so much better!!


And I found these on your and my favorite site - TRR!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Yes, so I found a boot zipper extender called Boot Band, I don't have a good shot of it but it's below. For around $70 they send you two extenders - but I only needed one. It's a leather "triangle" you zip into your boot. What's nice about them is you can take them off and use them on whatever boots you are wearing that day. If I would have known about these I wouldn't have sold some of my other designer boots! It will help me wear these over jeans for sure.
> View attachment 5267744


Whoah, really??  That's amazing!!  I'm going to look for them...so thank you for the info!!


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> Sorry I had a friend visiting she left and I feel a little sad, have seen my family since covid, Australian borders still closed. here are my outfits including today, hope you all have a great week ahead.


My favorite is the white dress look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD - still cold - with and without my Burberry coat...


----------



## ditzydi

Here are my outfits from the last couple days.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Here are my outfits from the last couple days.


Love your looks!!   So...did you buy the LV bag?!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Love your looks!!   So...did you buy the LV bag?!



I was good and only bought the vachetta strap  was trying to find since it was sold out online.  I was honestly underwhelmed with the Coussin because I was expecting the leather to be more buttery soft for that price and look but it wasn’t.  I think the Puffy coach bag and the little Rag and Bone phone pouch were much softer.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> I was good and only bought the vachetta strap  was trying to find since it was sold out online.  I was honestly underwhelmed with the Coussin because I was expecting the leather to be more buttery soft for that price and look but it wasn’t.  I think the Puffy coach bag and the little Rag and Bone phone pouch were much softer.


Think of it this way, the $$ you saved!!   (I know it's more fun to shop though!!)


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> My favorite is the white dress look!


Thank you.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Here are my outfits from the last couple days.


Beautiful .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> View attachment 5269339


Love this look.


----------



## ditzydi

Feeling festive today.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Feeling festive today.


So, so adorable @ditzydi !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay very rainy today, here is a blurry shot and a close-up showing twilly-as-headband. Vince vest over LOFT plaid dress, SW booties


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Feeling festive today.


The Christmas ball necklace and earrings are such a cute touch!


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270218
> View attachment 5270219
> View attachment 5270220
> View attachment 5270221


All these outfits are so amazing! gold loafers, green puffer, combat boots....


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Feeling festive today.



Adorable! So festive!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> All these outfits are so amazing! gold loafers, green puffer, combat boots....


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270218
> View attachment 5270219
> View attachment 5270220
> View attachment 5270221



Love the jeans


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> Feeling festive today.


You look super cute! ❤️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday with new-to-me Gucci Dionysus belt. Day look: Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands. Night look: AllSaints dress, Dior shoes, Rebecca Minkoff clutch.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday with new-to-me Gucci Dionysus belt. Day look: Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands. Night look: AllSaints dress, Dior shoes, Rebecca Minkoff clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5271561
> View attachment 5271562




I love that shirt.  So cute.


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday with new-to-me Gucci Dionysus belt. Day look: Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands. Night look: AllSaints dress, Dior shoes, Rebecca Minkoff clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5271561
> View attachment 5271562


Where did you find the stiletto shirt? ♡


----------



## dangerouscurves

Going to the Christmas market wedding my Gucci jacket, Gucci bumbag and Casadei boots.


----------



## patsku

Dress by Alice + Olivia, bag Valentino


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday with new-to-me Gucci Dionysus belt. Day look: Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands. Night look: AllSaints dress, Dior shoes, Rebecca Minkoff clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5271561
> View attachment 5271562



Absolutely love that shirt!         And the dress!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Where did you find the stiletto shirt? ♡


In the gift shop at the Cosmopolitan hotel in Las Vegas!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday with new-to-me Gucci Dionysus belt. Day look: Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands. Night look: AllSaints dress, Dior shoes, Rebecca Minkoff clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5271561
> View attachment 5271562


Love love love the Gucci belt!!!! (and the t-shirt!!)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Absolutely love that shirt!         And the dress!


Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Where did you find the stiletto shirt? ♡


The next time I'm there, I'll pick one up for you!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Saturday with new-to-me Gucci Dionysus belt. Day look: Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands. Night look: AllSaints dress, Dior shoes, Rebecca Minkoff clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5271561
> View attachment 5271562


Gorgeous


----------



## l.ch.

patsku said:


> Dress by Alice + Olivia, bag Valentino


Wow! You look great!


----------



## l.ch.

dangerouscurves said:


> Going to the Christmas market wedding my Gucci jacket, Gucci bumbag and Casadei boots.
> View attachment 5271835


Very nice outfit! I LOVE the Gucci belt bag! I am also looking for a great belt bag, but I don’t want to spend over 500€…


----------



## l.ch.

I need a vacation ASAP and comfy clothes. My wish OOTD


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you! I got that bag for 400€ pre-sale. I wouldn't buy a belt bag over 500€. 


l.ch. said:


> Very nice outfit! I LOVE the Gucci belt bag! I am also looking for a great belt bag, but I don’t want to spend over 500€…


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> The next time I'm there, I'll pick one up for you!


Ooooh BK you are too sweet. Thank you!♡


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> I need a vacation ASAP and comfy clothes. My wish OOTD
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272411


Love this 'street style' look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Ooooh BK you are too sweet. Thank you!♡


You're welcome! I'll let you know when I plan my next trip.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, J. Crew cardigan and skirt, Manolo Blahnik heels


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday, J. Crew cardigan and skirt, Manolo Blahnik heels
> View attachment 5273109


I'm always on the lookout for the perfect denim shirt...love yours!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I'm always on the lookout for the perfect denim shirt...love yours!!


Thanks - it's from Banana Republic, but it's a few years old!


----------



## ditzydi

It’s gray and foggy today.  Decided I needed to wear some brights.  Can’t tell when I’m wearing the scarf but the print is of horses.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD rainy Wednesday - Chloe boots


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD rainy Wednesday - Chloe boots
> View attachment 5273998


Is there any color you don't look good in @BalenciagaKitte ??


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - still cold - with and without my Burberry coat...
> View attachment 5269016
> View attachment 5269017


Love everything.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD rainy Wednesday - Chloe boots
> View attachment 5273998


I love that you wearing colours in winter love that.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Feeling festive today.


Cute


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270218
> View attachment 5270219
> View attachment 5270220
> View attachment 5270221


Antonia I love them all. Is that a VCA necklace ?? Beautiful.


----------



## Cams

l.ch. said:


> I need a vacation ASAP and comfy clothes. My wish OOTD
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272411


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for the last few days


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here are mine for the last few days


Gorgeous as always Cams!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia I love them all. Is that a VCA necklace ?? Beautiful.


No, but it does look a lot like one doesn't it?  I actually found it at a consignment shop last year.  Someday I'll have a real one!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Here are mine for the last few days


Love your red boots!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> No, but it does look a lot like one doesn't it?  I actually found it at a consignment shop last year.  Someday I'll have a real one!


Love it beautiful friend, you always find amazing things. of course you will.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love your red boots!


Thank you .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous as always Cams!!


Thank you Antonia .


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Star power with this one!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> In the gift shop at the Cosmopolitan hotel in Las Vegas!



Do you feel it’s tts?  One of my coworkers is in Vegas this weekend and I asked him to get me one.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5275443



Love love love!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Do you feel it’s tts?  One of my coworkers is in Vegas this weekend and I asked him to get me one.


No it definitely runs small. I would size up, mine is a Medium and it's a little tight on me. When he goes to the Cosmopolitan hotel, there is like a mini-mall on the bottom two floors and a fancy glass elevator in the middle of this circular open area. He should go to the second floor, that's where the store is. There is more than one Cosmopolitan gift shop so I hope that helps him find it!


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Today



Very nice


----------



## mrs moulds

Yesterday


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270218
> View attachment 5270219
> View attachment 5270220
> View attachment 5270221


That second outfit, black and white with the gold bag is so inspired! Tell us more! Is that a crop top?


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay very rainy today, here is a blurry shot and a close-up showing twilly-as-headband. Vince vest over LOFT plaid dress, SW booties
> View attachment 5270209
> View attachment 5270210



You are so pretty! (I don’t mean to be creepy)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

essiedub said:


> You are so pretty! (I don’t mean to be creepy)


Awww thank you!


----------



## Antonia

mrs moulds said:


> Yesterday


Those boots are killer!!


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> That second outfit, black and white with the gold bag is so inspired! Tell us more! Is that a crop top?


Hi, thank you!   Yes it's a crop top from NAKD Fashion,  the blouse and pants are from Ann Taylor.  The gold bag is a vintage Rebecca Minkoff MAB satchel.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5275443


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Very nice


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Yesterday and today


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## lill_canele

Another all black ensemble (cus it’s easy and I’m lazy lol)


----------



## fendifemale

mrs moulds said:


> Yesterday


I wore a hat today too! Hate that I didn't take a pic.


----------



## mrs moulds

fendifemale said:


> I wore a hat today too! Hate that I didn't take a pic.


I better you were cute !


----------



## Jereni

Hi all! New to this thread but it seems fun.

Sharing an outfit I did wear the other day, although this pic in truth is from earlier this year when I first got the Valextra.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday... which do you prefer: sweater tucked into skirt or over skirt?
(LOFT skirt, Loeffler Randall skull flats )


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday... which do you prefer: sweater tucked into skirt or over skirt?
> (LOFT skirt, Loeffler Randall skull flats )
> View attachment 5277930
> View attachment 5277931


I think I prefer it tucked in as it creates a waistline although it looks good either way!!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday... which do you prefer: sweater tucked into skirt or over skirt?
> (LOFT skirt, Loeffler Randall skull flats )
> View attachment 5277930
> View attachment 5277931


Looks great either way, although I think it looks a bit more 'preppy' out and more professional in.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday... which do you prefer: sweater tucked into skirt or over skirt?
> (LOFT skirt, Loeffler Randall skull flats )
> View attachment 5277930
> View attachment 5277931


I also liked tucked in beautiful .


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday... which do you prefer: sweater tucked into skirt or over skirt?
> (LOFT skirt, Loeffler Randall skull flats )
> View attachment 5277930
> View attachment 5277931



I really like it untucked.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks everyone for your input! Tucked defines my waistline and is more polished, untucked gives me a nice vertical proportion and my sweater doesn't get all bunchy. It's a win-win!


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> Today


Loving the blazer.


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> Here are mine for the last few days


So cool!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5275443


The shoes!


----------



## l.ch.

Jereni said:


> Hi all! New to this thread but it seems fun.
> 
> Sharing an outfit I did wear the other day, although this pic in truth is from earlier this year when I first got the Valextra.
> 
> View attachment 5277581


Love the valextra!


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> Today


Yes!


----------



## Jereni

l.ch. said:


> Love the valextra!



Thank you! It’s a great bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5275443


Love those shoes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunshine mama said:


> Love those shoes!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, Gucci belt and Roger Vivier heels...


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, Gucci belt and Roger Vivier heels...
> View attachment 5278617



Love this look!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, Gucci belt and Roger Vivier heels...
> View attachment 5278617


Love this look too!!!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279199


Long time no see @Christofle !   Looking good...I think your kitty is saying the same thing!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Long time no see @Christofle !   Looking good...I think your kitty is saying the same thing!!


I wish. What she’s really saying is « I just ate all the blinds at the office, may you add some more for me so that I can keep at it? »


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279199



Hello, cute Luna!       Oh... Uh... Great outfit, Christofle!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Hello, cute Luna!       Oh... Uh... Great outfit, Christofle!


Luna steals the show!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, Via Spiga heels, Who What Wear wrap skirt, Rag & Bone blazer


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, Via Spiga heels, Who What Wear wrap skirt, Rag & Bone blazer
> View attachment 5279846


This skirt is amazing...love the details of it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This skirt is amazing...love the details of it!


Thank you! You'll be seeing a lot more of it!


----------



## Antonia

This week... off tomorrow.  Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> This skirt is amazing...love the details of it!


Yessssss.


----------



## Cams

fendifemale said:


> Loving the blazer.


Thank you it’s from Zara.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week... off tomorrow.  Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280045
> View attachment 5280046
> View attachment 5280047
> View attachment 5280048


Beautiful Antonia Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279199


Love it. Look at Luna she also wants to be in the pics


----------



## Cams

My outfits Merry Christmas outfit friends.
May you all be blessed,I am still a dreamer and all your wishes come true much love your way.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits Merry Christmas outfit friends.
> May you all be blessed,I am still a dreamer and all your wishes come true much love your way.


Lovely!!   Merry Christmas to you and your family!   Hope all your wishes come true!


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> My outfits Merry Christmas outfit friends.
> May you all be blessed,I am still a dreamer and all your wishes come true much love your way.



Merry Christmas, Cams!


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279199


I’m dying over Luna’s face!!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Annual Christmas Eve Family Gathering


----------



## Antonia

HarlemBagLady said:


> Annual Christmas Eve Family Gathering
> View attachment 5281218


WOW-love this!!!


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Merry Christmas, Cams!


To you too beautiful


----------



## Cams

HarlemBagLady said:


> Annual Christmas Eve Family Gathering
> View attachment 5281218


Hot


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Lovely!!   Merry Christmas to you and your family!   Hope all your wishes come true!


Thank you my dear right back at you.


----------



## Cams

Today lady in red me lol


----------



## ditzydi

Ate way too much so avoiding pants today so I can stuff my face full of tacos.  Taking me new to me denim neo speedy that the husband snuck under the tree yesterday morning.


----------



## ditzydi

HarlemBagLady said:


> Annual Christmas Eve Family Gathering
> View attachment 5281218


Now this is aChristmas outfit! Wowza


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Ate way too much so avoiding pants today so I can stuff my face full of tacos.  Taking me new to me denim neo speedy that shirt snuck under the tree yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 5281685


I love that bag!  This is probably my favorite denim LV bag....congrats!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> I love that bag!  This is probably my favorite denim LV bag....congrats!!!



Thanks!  I thought I had found purse peace and then I decided I needed a denim piece in my life.  Ha.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Ate way too much so avoiding pants today so I can stuff my face full of tacos.  Taking me new to me denim neo speedy that the husband snuck under the tree yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 5281685


 Beautiful


----------



## lill_canele

Sweater weather~


----------



## ditzydi

Back to the office today.  Hoping it’ll be quiet this week.


----------



## Cams

I am at work to today and I am wearing my VCA earrings gee I look like a weirdo as I am looking at them all the time lol


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> I am at work to today and I am wearing my VCA earrings gee I look like a weirdo as I am looking at them all the time lol


Cute coat!


----------



## lill_canele

Cams said:


> I am at work to today and I am wearing my VCA earrings gee I look like a weirdo as I am looking at them all the time lol



See, that's why I love rings, because I can see them when I'm typing on the keyboard.


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> I am at work to today and I am wearing my VCA earrings gee I look like a weirdo as I am looking at them all the time lol



I would be too if I had those pretties on.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Cute coat!


Thank you Christofle .


----------



## Cams

lill_canele said:


> See, that's why I love rings, because I can see them when I'm typing on the keyboard.


Agree I am a ring lover too, will see what my next purchase will be .


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> I would be too if I had those pretties on.


Thank you dear.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Chanel bag


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282473


I wish we could see you wearing these outfits...they are so gorgeous!!


----------



## ditzydi

So tired.  My dog woke me up at 5:45 and I never go back to sleep after I get woken up.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> I wish we could see you wearing these outfits...they are so gorgeous!!


Thank you so much @Antonia; There are two reasons why I don’t do it. First of all, I find my clothes and accessories a lot more interesting by themselves rather than on me (details etc) and I honestly think they look better that way too and second of all, I absolutely hate my pictures taken. I did it once for tPF and even this one time felt like too much!                     I love fashion by itself, not only accessories and clothes but also history of the brands, how they operate from business point of view, Financial aspect etc. But me wearing my clothes- oh no no, it is so not me. But I am so happy there are many lovely ladies here (and Christofle), who do it and all of you do it so perfectly.


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282473


Beautiful.


----------



## Cams

It’s freezing in Vancouver the locals say they have never experienced this kind of weather I have so many layers on me today miss the Australian sun.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> It’s freezing in Vancouver the locals say they have never experienced this kind of weather I have so many layers on me today miss the Australian sun.


I'm not a fan of temps colder than 40 degrees.....my fave temps are mid 60's-high 70's range.  Any higher I'm miserable! But aside from that, you look fabulous Cams as usual!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I'm not a fan of temps colder than 40 degrees.....my fave temps are mid 60's-high 70's range.  Any higher I'm miserable! But aside from that, you look fabulous Cams as usual!!!


Me neither Antonia, I struggle so much. It’s cold. That cold that makes you want to trow up. Hopefully it’s not like this always.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Me neither Antonia, I struggle so much. It’s cold. That cold that makes you want to trow up. Hopefully it’s not like this always.


Sounds like you might need a proper winter coat @Cams ! (One rated to -25 or -35C)!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hello everyone, some daily outfits from over the holidays! Cream-colored Cougar rainboots is what I got for Christmas.


----------



## HarlemBagLady




----------



## l.ch.

Hey all! My wish outfit of the day to run some errands


----------



## jaskg144

Some outfits from Christmas and one from my trip to London (yes I wore my slippers with my dress on Christmas day lol)


----------



## winks

l.ch. said:


> I need a vacation ASAP and comfy clothes. My wish OOTD
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272411


does anybody know if this is the max mara teddy jacket?


----------



## l.ch.

jasmynh1 said:


> Some outfits from Christmas and one from my trip to London (yes I wore my slippers with my dress on Christmas day lol)
> View attachment 5283970
> View attachment 5283971
> View attachment 5283972


Love your blue Peekaboo!


----------



## l.ch.

winks said:


> does anybody know if this is the max mara teddy jacket?


It doesn’t look like a teddy, more like a camel hair jacket. Not sure if it’s max Mara, been looking with no avail…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Chanel bag


----------



## ditzydi

Here’s todays outfit.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Sounds like you might need a proper winter coat @Cams ! (One rated to -25 or -35C)!


Yes friend. But even with the coat I still feel cold maybe my blood is just cold. Went and saw a doctor because of that he said my iron levels where too low.


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284128


Beautiful as always


----------



## Cams

Here are mine


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here are mine


Love how you used your Hermes scarf almost as a 'blouse' look.


----------



## Antonia

Here are mine this week.   I'm off tomorrow so probably won't be posting ootd.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Love how you used your Hermes scarf almost as a 'blouse' look.


Thanks Antonia that’s why I love the scarfs we can wear it as a top so much we can do with it can’t wait for summer. Love the softness of silk.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Here are mine this week.   I'm off tomorrow so probably won't be posting ootd.
> View attachment 5284280
> View attachment 5284281
> View attachment 5284282
> View attachment 5284284


Love them all the last and the green coat I want one.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Love them all the last and the green coat I want one.


Thank you Cams!    That green coat sold out so fast (from Zara)! I remember loving it when I first saw it and then I thought, I don't need another coat....but the color was 'calling me' and I caved and bought it. I always get compliments when I wear it. It's mostly wool (75%) so it was worth it. If it was polyester I probably would have passed. It's not made in Italy but the wool fabric is from an Italian company. The company crest is sewn on the inside lining.


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> Here are mine this week.   I'm off tomorrow so probably won't be posting ootd.
> View attachment 5284280
> View attachment 5284281
> View attachment 5284282
> View attachment 5284284



Loved the last outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD a casual bootcut Mother jeans day with Veronica Beard jacket


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Here are mine this week.   I'm off tomorrow so probably won't be posting ootd.
> View attachment 5284280
> View attachment 5284281
> View attachment 5284282
> View attachment 5284284


Love all these outfits so much!!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love all these outfits so much!!!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte for the nice compliments!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD a casual bootcut Mother jeans day with Veronica Beard jacket
> View attachment 5284645


VB makes the best jackets-you rock this look!! BTW, love the pointy toe boots!!  I wish I could magically make all my shoes and boots pointy toe!!


----------



## ditzydi

Feeling unmotivated this last day of 2021.  Just over it.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD a casual bootcut Mother jeans day with Veronica Beard jacket
> View attachment 5284645



Love this outfit


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dolce & Gabbana dress, Dior bag, Rene Caovilla shoes


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Dolce & Gabbana dress, Dior bag, Rene Caovilla shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286115


Fabulous outfit! The dress reminds me of Aviva Stanoff’s alchemy pillow collection.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Fabulous outfit! The dress reminds me of Aviva Stanoff’s alchemy pillow collection.


Thank you! (Googling Aviva Stanoff’s designs).


----------



## Jereni

My look today… burgundy long cardigan, Fendi, and Lana kite Blake pendant.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy and Stylish New Year everyone! A couple of OOTDs:
1=sequin shirt, Haider Ackermann blazer, Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands
2=leather blazer, vest, misc, etc etc


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy and Stylish New Year everyone! A couple of OOTDs:
> 1=sequin shirt, Haider Ackermann blazer, Helmut Lang jeans, Timberlands
> 2=leather blazer, vest, misc, etc etc
> View attachment 5286942
> View attachment 5286943


Happy New Year to you too!  Loving the grey blazer and sequin top!!!


----------



## Sferics

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - still cold - with and without my Burberry coat...
> View attachment 5269016
> View attachment 5269017


Ooooooooh! What brand are those booties???


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sferics said:


> Ooooooooh! What brand are those booties???


Thanks! The booties are Tabitha Simmons, got them a couple of years ago from Bloomies.


----------



## Sferics

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks! The booties are Tabitha Simmons, got them a couple of years ago from Bloomies.


Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with and without J. Crew coat


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with and without J. Crew coat
> View attachment 5287663
> View attachment 5287664


That J Crew coat is gorgeous!!  Such a classy look today @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - See by Chloé long cardigan, Chloé boots


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Thank you Cams!    That green coat sold out so fast (from Zara)! I remember loving it when I first saw it and then I thought, I don't need another coat....but the color was 'calling me' and I caved and bought it. I always get compliments when I wear it. It's mostly wool (75%) so it was worth it. If it was polyester I probably would have passed. It's not made in Italy but the wool fabric is from an Italian company. The company crest is sewn on the inside lining.


It’s beautiful Antonia I am Youngblood keep an eye out that green.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Feeling unmotivated this last day of 2021.  Just over it.


I get you.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with and without J. Crew coat
> View attachment 5287663
> View attachment 5287664


Love it


----------



## Cams

I have been away so not much to share been walking around a bikini and a robe here are my outfits, just got back home and still on my lounge wear. Hope you all had a great start to 2022z


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - See by Chloé long cardigan, Chloé boots
> View attachment 5288573


Classy Jedi


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> I have been away so not much to share been walking around a bikini and a robe here are my outfits, just got back home and still on my lounge wear. Hope you all had a great start to 2022z


The view from the balcony is so pretty; hope you had lots of fun on your trip!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> The view from the balcony is so pretty; hope you had lots of fun on your trip!


I did, more relaxing, reviving, the waters are from a natural springs so healing much needed wish I could have stayed there longer .


----------



## Christofle

Loving this new Peacoat but looks silly with my pyjama top.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Loving this new Peacoat but looks silly with my pyjama top.
> View attachment 5289085


Love it!!  Looks so warm!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Loving this new Peacoat but looks silly with my pyjama top.
> View attachment 5289085


Isaia coat looks perfect on you


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Chanel bag, Mach & Mach shoes (my first black dress @randr21 )


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Chanel bag, Mach & Mach shoes (my first black dress @randr21 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289590


Dorothy could never


----------



## l.ch.

How beautiful is this? How can I not add it to my wish outfits?


----------



## Christofle

l.ch. said:


> How beautiful is this? How can I not add it to my wish outfits?
> 
> View attachment 5289633


The shoes or the skirt ?


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> The shoes or the skirt ?


Everything!


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Chanel bag, Mach & Mach shoes (my first black dress @randr21 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289590


How gorgeous is this pairing @Hanna Wilson! 

Black is the perfect backdrop to highlight these two statement accessories, though let's not forget that this Alaia dress is unforgettable on its own. Am in


----------



## randr21

Christofle said:


> Loving this new Peacoat but looks silly with my pyjama top.
> View attachment 5289085


What a smart looking coat. I love the color combo and the fact that it's double breasted.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Loving this new Peacoat but looks silly with my pyjama top.
> View attachment 5289085


If you didn’t say anything we wouldn’t have known amazing piece.


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Chanel bag, Mach & Mach shoes (my first black dress @randr21 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289590


Love that red


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday! when it's 8 degrees F out, this is as smiley as I get 
Burberry jacket, J. Crew Tippi sweater, Ferragamo heels, Hermés twilly as headband


----------



## Hanna Wilson

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday! when it's 8 degrees F out, this is as smiley as I get
> Burberry jacket, J. Crew Tippi sweater, Ferragamo heels, Hermés twilly as headband
> View attachment 5290532


.                                       8F  and you still have this beautiful smile


----------



## ditzydi

This weeks outfits.  Pretty much wearing a blanket today because it’s freezing.  L  Ha.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday! when it's 8 degrees F out, this is as smiley as I get
> Burberry jacket, J. Crew Tippi sweater, Ferragamo heels, Hermés twilly as headband
> View attachment 5290532


Love this deep red on you!!  Stay warm my friend!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week in no particular order


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290653
> View attachment 5290654
> View attachment 5290655
> View attachment 5290656
> View attachment 5290657


Wow all fabulous outfits!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow all fabulous outfits!


Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

Beaver tricorne just arrived can’t wait to wear it out!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290653
> View attachment 5290654
> View attachment 5290655
> View attachment 5290656
> View attachment 5290657


Stunner love the first outfit


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Beaver tricorne just arrived can’t wait to wear it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290939


Love it unique


----------



## Cams

I am back at work todays outfit have a great weekend friends


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> I am back at work todays outfit have a great weekend friends


Love seeing damier azure in winter!!!! Looks so pretty with your dress and coat. Have a lovely weekend too @Cams !


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Love seeing damier azure in winter!!!! Looks so pretty with your dress and coat. Have a lovely weekend too @Cams !


Thanks Christofle that’s Vancouver for you yesterday snowing cold, today sunshine cold abs no snow. Why not my friend ?? I don’t like dark clothes lol I prefer colours and white.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Thanks Christofle that’s Vancouver for you yesterday snowing cold, today sunshine cold abs no snow. Why not my friend ?? I don’t like dark clothes lol I prefer colours and white.


Because people on TPF and other forums keep mentioning that azure is only to be worn in Summer for some reason… despite snow being white and all.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Beaver tricorne just arrived can’t wait to wear it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290939



Looks great on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Christofle said:


> Because people on TPF and other forums keep mentioning that azure is only to be worn in Summer for some reason… despite snow being white and all.


I’ve always thought this was silly. I’ve seen azur worn in the winter and love it.  Looks great with a gray, white, pink, blue, beige or camel coat.


----------



## patsku

Knit Isabel Marant Étoile, faux leather pants, boots Chloé

And my NYE outfit, skirt and blouse by See by Chloé, same boots, Valentino bag



And adding this one outfit before Christmas
Dress by MSGM, boots Valentino, bag Dior


----------



## Jereni

Today’s look.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I hate to go to work on Sunday but oh well, at least I have an excuse to dress up. 
Bag: Valentino Garavani 
Coat: ASOS (I didn't know ASOS had a REAL suede coat).
Boots: Alberta Feretti.


----------



## Christofle

A lovely walk in the rain and sleet… fabulous way to cap off a week.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> A lovely walk in the rain and sleet… fabulous way to cap off a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292622


More pictures with your new hat, please


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> More pictures with your new hat, please


Im really pleased with the quality of the Elgin scarf too. It isn’t pilling at all despite being a lightweight cashmere.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> A lovely walk in the rain and sleet… fabulous way to cap off a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292622


Love the hat! LOVE
and the scarf! 
where are the shoes


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Love the hat! LOVE
> and the scarf!
> where are the shoes


Alligator isn’t exactly suitable for this weather.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Im really pleased with the quality of the Elgin scarf too. It isn’t pilling at all despite being a lightweight cashmere.


I was actually thinking about your scarf too  I love it and it is great the quality is what you would expect from such a reputable company.


----------



## ditzydi

Another Monday and wearing another blanket today.  I’m having a hard time dressing cold weather dressing for work.  I wore leggings for the last three years because I was finishing school from home and then stayed at home due to Covid.  I’m realizing my winter wardrobe is a bit light.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5293077



Those boots!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> A lovely walk in the rain and sleet… fabulous way to cap off a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292622


You look great


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5293077


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Another Monday and wearing another blanket today.  I’m having a hard time dressing cold weather dressing for work.  I wore leggings for the last three years because I was finishing school from home and then stayed at home due to Covid.  I’m realizing my winter wardrobe is a bit light.


I like it


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Because people on TPF and other forums keep mentioning that azure is only to be worn in Summer for some reason… despite snow being white and all.


I like breaking rules


----------



## Cams

patsku said:


> View attachment 5291573
> 
> Knit Isabel Marant Étoile, faux leather pants, boots Chloé
> 
> And my NYE outfit, skirt and blouse by See by Chloé, same boots, Valentino bag
> View attachment 5291575
> 
> 
> And adding this one outfit before Christmas
> Dress by MSGM, boots Valentino, bag Dior
> View attachment 5291577


Beautiful love the last dress


----------



## Cams

My outfits last 2 days the black one at work I have to wear black sometimes at work.


----------



## lill_canele

Work OOTD


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - new sweater from Eric Bompard. Ferragamo heels.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - new sweater from Eric Bompard. Ferragamo heels.
> View attachment 5293839


Love this @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> View attachment 5294144


great color @Christofle


----------



## Jereni

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5293077



Those boots aren’t new are they? Would love to know where you got them. I had a similar pair that I lost (I think I left them at the cobbler too long) and would looove to replace them.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Jereni said:


> Those boots aren’t new are they? Would love to know where you got them. I had a similar pair that I lost (I think I left them at the cobbler too long) and would looove to replace them.


They are the Stuart Weitzman "Charlie" boot. I don't think you can find them in stores anymore, but they can be found on Poshmark, eBay, and The Real Real. They were made in black, burgundy, light pink, and I have seen a dark green leather version too. Good luck in your search!


----------



## l.ch.

My travel outfit, whenever this happens again….


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> My travel outfit, whenever this happens again….
> View attachment 5294542


Love it!!  Hopefully it will be soon!!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Love it!!  Hopefully it will be soon!!


Thank you, Antonia! Although I may have to reconsider the white shirt with a toddler in tow!


----------



## Jereni

BalenciagaKitte said:


> They are the Stuart Weitzman "Charlie" boot. I don't think you can find them in stores anymore, but they can be found on Poshmark, eBay, and The Real Real. They were made in black, burgundy, light pink, and I have seen a dark green leather version too. Good luck in your search!



Gotcha, thanks so much for the info! They look great on you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with and without leather blazer and scarf!


----------



## ditzydi

Feeling like a flight attendant today.  Top is Banana Republic and dress is Michael Kors.


----------



## Christofle

Wool & cashmere Loro Piana flannel and my favourite Jimmy choo monk straps! A nice way to start the day! Happy Thursday everyone !


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Feeling like a flight attendant today.  Top is Banana Republic and dress is Michael Kors.


Or a barrister


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Wool & cashmere Loro Piana flannel and my favourite Jimmy choo monk straps! A nice way to start the day! Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295660


Love the shoes!!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Wool & cashmere Loro Piana flannel and my favourite Jimmy choo monk straps! A nice way to start the day! Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295660


Wow what a Stuning look. Everthing just flows I like it all. awesome colours too.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday with McQueen scarf


----------



## wimp

I work from home so have basically been living in sweats for the past 2 years but is it okay for me to post a photo from the last time I got really dressed up for something? 

This was for our last in-person work Holiday party (which happened back in February 2020). The theme was "Out of this world". P.S. please ignore the clutch, I hadn't even heard of Issey Miyake back then and bought it because I liked how it lit up with camera flashes


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday,  I had the day off and wore sweats all day.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

WE MADE IT to Fri-yay! OOTD


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday,  I had the day off and wore sweats all day.
> 
> View attachment 5296628
> View attachment 5296629
> View attachment 5296630
> View attachment 5296631


Perfection! You are killing it!


----------



## ditzydi

Basic today but getting my booster today and wanted to be comfy in case I wind up feeling like crap later in the day.  The second dose kicked my ass l.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfection! You are killing it!


Aww, thank you my friend!!


----------



## wimp

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday,  I had the day off and wore sweats all day.
> 
> View attachment 5296628
> View attachment 5296629
> View attachment 5296630
> View attachment 5296631



Always love your outfits. I have a friend/neighbor who is a wardrobe stylist for photoshoots and film and your style reminds me a lot of hers


----------



## Antonia

star mix said:


> Always love your outfits. I have a friend/neighbor who is a wardrobe stylist for photoshoots and film and your style reminds me a lot of hers


This is such a nice compliment!!!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with McQueen scarf
> View attachment 5295861
> View attachment 5295862


Beautiful color on you


----------



## Cams

Here mine for the rest of this week


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Wool & cashmere Loro Piana flannel and my favourite Jimmy choo monk straps! A nice way to start the day! Happy Thursday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295660


The shoes!!!!! 

@star mix, your costume is so fun!


----------



## lill_canele

Originally wore heels and then found out it was gonna rain, so changed to boots


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with McQueen scarf
> View attachment 5295861
> View attachment 5295862


So beautiful in pink!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> So beautiful in pink!


Awww thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> View attachment 5301853


Gorgeous @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## patsku

Dress Cecilie Bahnsen, bag Dior, boots Gianvito Rossi


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday with closeup to show textures


----------



## Volvomom

Love those white trousers..... gorgeous


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Volvomom said:


> Love those white trousers..... gorgeous


Thank you! They are by Theory.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with closeup to show textures
> View attachment 5302905
> View attachment 5302904


Love this look!  That sweater is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5303082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303090


Lovely as always Cams!!


----------



## sdkitty

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5303082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303090


envy those long legs


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this look!  That sweater is gorgeous!!


Thank you! It's a sleeveless sweater by 3.1 Phillip Lim that I got on our fave site, TRR. Worth a quick search!


----------



## IntheOcean

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with closeup to show textures
> View attachment 5302905
> View attachment 5302904


Those colors look great on you!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! It's a sleeveless sweater by 3.1 Phillip Lim that I got on our fave site, TRR. Worth a quick search!


OMG that's great!!  I'm so addicted to TRR!!  It's a 'real real' problem!


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday
> View attachment 5301853



Love this outfit


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5303082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303090



Love nr 1, so stylish yet comfortable


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5303082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303090


Looking Fab!


----------



## Volvomom

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!     I love all the outfits.   Can't show you mine..... working from home in my robe!!!!!!    LoL


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> View attachment 5300745


Aren’t you cold???


----------



## l.ch.

Obsessed with this Toteme blazer!
I also wish I could wear the shoes, but it’s cold and snowy here…


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Obsessed with this Toteme blazer!
> I also wish I could wear the shoes, but it’s cold and snowy here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303735


Oh I love that plaid jacket!  I'm trying to read the label to see who makes it...it's too small-do you know who it's from?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> Aren’t you cold???


Yes, very!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay - Rick Owens Lilies cardigan, Bal booties


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay - Rick Owens Lilies cardigan, Bal booties
> View attachment 5303942


OMG LOVE the booties!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Monday... holiday.


----------



## l.ch.

patsku said:


> Dress Cecilie Bahnsen, bag Dior, boots Gianvito Rossi
> 
> View attachment 5302691


I’ve always wanted to try one of her dresses, but I don’t think it would suit me. They are gorgeous!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Oh I love that plaid jacket!  I'm trying to read the label to see who makes it...it's too small-do you know who it's from?


It’s Toteme. It’s called the Rione jacket. It’s gorgeous, right?


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Lovely as always Cams!!


Thank you my dear hurt my self exercising so won’t be posting any outfits for the new few weeks have to be in bed . to try abs recover from the injury.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking Fab!


Thank you Christofle


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week except Monday... holiday.
> 
> View attachment 5304149
> View attachment 5304150
> View attachment 5304151
> View attachment 5304154


Beautiful Antonia I love them all


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Thank you my dear hurt my self exercising so won’t be posting any outfits for the new few weeks have to be in bed . to try abs recover from the injury.


Oh no, so sorry to hear!!  Get better soon!!


----------



## patsku

l.ch. said:


> I’ve always wanted to try one of her dresses, but I don’t think it would suit me. They are gorgeous!



That's exactly what I thought, I didn't think that a very voluminous dress would look nice on me. But then I purchased two Bahnsen dresses (hugely discounted!) and I'm liking them both very much and will wear them even more next summer.  Obviously a bit of a statement dress but still very nice.


----------



## l.ch.

patsku said:


> That's exactly what I thought, I didn't think that a very voluminous dress would look nice on me. But then I purchased two Bahnsen dresses (hugely discounted!) and I'm liking them both very much and will wear them even more next summer.  Obviously a bit of a statement dress but still very nice.


I saw this one another NAP on sale and now seriously considering it! Already in my shopping cart!


----------



## patsku

l.ch. said:


> I saw this one another NAP on sale and now seriously considering it! Already in my shopping cart!
> View attachment 5304895



Wow, love that dress!


----------



## l.ch.

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5303082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303090


WOW!


----------



## Christofle

l.ch. said:


> I saw this one another NAP on sale and now seriously considering it! Already in my shopping cart!
> View attachment 5304895


Anne with an E would be proud with those puff sleeves.


----------



## lill_canele

Today’s outfit :


----------



## LilOshawott

My recent outfits ^o^


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> My recent outfits ^o^
> View attachment 5305679
> View attachment 5305678
> View attachment 5305680


The drapy bandeau on your bag is neat! It would look very nice on a windy day fluttering in the wind.


----------



## jeans&heels

lill_canele said:


> Today’s outfit :
> 
> View attachment 5305553



Very nice


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> The drapy bandeau on your bag is neat! It would look very nice on a windy day fluttering in the wind.



Thank you! It was indeed a very windy day


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - warmer day today so wearing a skirt!
Vince tee, Calvin Klein blazer


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday Everyone!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306796


Very dapper, @Christofle !


----------



## Jereni

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306796



Love this look!


----------



## Christofle

Jereni said:


> Love this look!


Thanks 

I was worried the crocodile belt would be too shiny but it looks fine after all.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Thanks
> 
> I was worried the crocodile belt would be too shiny but it looks fine after all.


It's gorg!!  (Ferragamo I assume?)


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> It's gorg!!  (Ferragamo I assume?)


It sure is !


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Chanel bag


----------



## ditzydi

Hiya everybody!  Last week was a zoo because my boss was sick so here is a round up of last week’s outfits and today’s.  Hope


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> It sure is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307035


Whoah, that's so much more beautiful up close!! And so is Luna!!!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Hiya everybody!  Last week was a zoo because my boss was sick so here is a round up of last week’s outfits and today’s.  Hope


I love that last outfit with the cream blazer and LV denim bag!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Hiya everybody!  Last week was a zoo because my boss was sick so here is a round up of last week’s outfits and today’s.  Hope


You look great and your style is on point!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> It sure is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307035


Exceptional belt, and adorable Luna!    Looks like the belt passed the Kitten Test!




Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307038



Love that bag with that dress!


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> I love that last outfit with the cream blazer and LV denim bag!!





BalenciagaKitte said:


> You look great and your style is on point!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> Thank you my dear hurt my self exercising so won’t be posting any outfits for the new few weeks have to be in bed . to try abs recover from the injury.


Hope you feel better soon @Cams!


----------



## ditzydi

Loved wearing this blazer so much that I decided to wear it again.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Loved wearing this blazer so much that I decided to wear it again.


I would too, it's gorgeous!!  You look great!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday with and without coat


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Haven’t posted a detail shot in a while but the colour of the fabric deserves a closeup!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308550
> 
> Haven’t posted a detail shot in a while but the colour of the fabric deserves a closeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308552


Love it!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308550
> 
> Haven’t posted a detail shot in a while but the colour of the fabric deserves a closeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308552


Perfection - gorgeous colors together!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - a little wrinkled after a day at the office! Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - a little wrinkled after a day at the office! Jimmy Choo heels.
> View attachment 5309208



Omg I love the snail sweater!!!!


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Omg I love the snail sweater!!!!


same! It is adorable!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks guys! It's an old cashmere sweater by Maison Jules.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks guys! It's an old cashmere sweater by Maison Jules.


I was just coming here to comment on that sweater...love it!!!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ditzydi

One of my co-workers just said I looked like a movie star.  Totally needed that after the crazy week and feeling so frazzled.


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> One of my co-workers just said I looked like a movie star.  Totally needed that after the crazy week and feeling so frazzled.



That's great! Sorry you had a crazy week.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Fri-yay everyone! I had an awesome OOTD yesterday but didn't take a photo. So now you have to put up with today's OOTD which is the same thing I wore on Oct. 12.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Fri-yay everyone! I had an awesome OOTD yesterday but didn't take a photo. So now you have to put up with today's OOTD which is the same thing I wore on Oct. 12.
> View attachment 5310589


Cargo


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Going to a rave tonight in Zara's children skirt and T-shirt with Doc Martens Shriver Hi. So 90s . Might be using my Gucci belt bag but I'm not sure yet about the bag.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD my Sunday best for Sunday morning!


----------



## lill_canele

walking the dog ootd~


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD my Sunday best for Sunday morning!
> View attachment 5312754
> View attachment 5312755


Love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

lill_canele said:


> walking the dog ootd~
> View attachment 5312757
> 
> View attachment 5312756


Omg, your doggie is so cute!!!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> This week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310602
> View attachment 5310603
> View attachment 5310604
> View attachment 5310605
> View attachment 5310606


So good! All of them!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD my Sunday best for Sunday morning!
> View attachment 5312754
> View attachment 5312755


So chic!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, Theory sweater and skirt, Burberry scarf, Stuart Weitzman booties


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday, Theory sweater and skirt, Burberry scarf, Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 5313369


PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> So good! All of them!


Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5314148


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - another camel-coordinated outfit! Happy February! (Ferragamo shoes)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - another camel-coordinated outfit! Happy February! (Ferragamo shoes)
> View attachment 5314210


Very elegant @BalenciagaKitte


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5314148



 Awesome @Christofle


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Very elegant @BalenciagaKitte


Thank you Antonia!      It may be the last outfit photo for the week since we're about to get snow/sleet/freezing rain!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you Antonia!      It may be the last outfit photo for the week since we're about to get snow/sleet/freezing rain!


Ok, well, stay safe!!   Looking forward to more of your OOTD's next week!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you Antonia!      It may be the last outfit photo for the week since we're about to get snow/sleet/freezing rain!


Time to build snow creatures then


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5314148


Such a perfect outfit


----------



## l.ch.

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5314148


Wow!


----------



## Cams

sdkitty said:


> envy those long legs


Thank you .


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Love nr 1, so stylish yet comfortable


Thank you .


----------



## Cams

LilOshawott said:


> My recent outfits ^o^
> View attachment 5305679
> View attachment 5305678
> View attachment 5305680


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306796


Looking sharp as always


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - warmer day today so wearing a skirt!
> Vince tee, Calvin Klein blazer
> View attachment 5306674
> View attachment 5306675


Beautiful love it


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Hiya everybody!  Last week was a zoo because my boss was sick so here is a round up of last week’s outfits and today’s.  Hope


Looking gorgeous


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> One of my co-workers just said I looked like a movie star.  Totally needed that after the crazy week and feeling so frazzled.


You do love it .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310602
> View attachment 5310603
> View attachment 5310604
> View attachment 5310605
> View attachment 5310606


Love them but all but the second one is my favorites


----------



## Cams

Here my outfits since my injury got be honest the one where I am wearing the heals I actually  changed to flats lol


----------



## lill_canele

Simple sweater dress~
(and my husband being very proud of his boots lol)


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Love them but all but the second one is my favorites


Thank you Cams!!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here my outfits since my injury got be honest the one where I am wearing the heals I actually  changed to flats lol


I don't blame you-here's to a speedy recovery!  You look great as usual Cams!!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Simple sweater dress~
> (and my husband being very proud of his boots lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314631
> View attachment 5314632


Nice boots !


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Here my outfits since my injury got be honest the one where I am wearing the heals I actually  changed to flats lol


That mirror


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Here my outfits since my injury got be honest the one where I am wearing the heals I actually  changed to flats lol


I especially love the scarf on the blazer with the red top underneath!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wearing:
Burberry duffle coat
Stradivarius skirt
Doc Martens Shriver Hi 
And Saint Laurent College bag with MCM shoulder strap.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Simple sweater dress~
> (and my husband being very proud of his boots lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314631
> View attachment 5314632


YSL? It looks like one of your favorite stores


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Simple sweater dress~
> (and my husband being very proud of his boots lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314631
> View attachment 5314632


And second store Gucci?


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> YSL? It looks like one of your favorite stores



Haha yep! A classic favorite of mine. 
(2nd photo was Gucci because, gasp, for once there was no line in front of the store .)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Haha yep! A classic favorite of mine.
> (2nd photo was Gucci because, gasp, for once there was no line in front of the store .)


I am glad I was correct on both


----------



## patsku

Dress and belt Isabel Marant, boots Chloé


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I don't blame you-here's to a speedy recovery!  You look great as usual Cams!!


Thank you my beautiful .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I especially love the scarf on the blazer with the red top underneath!


Thank you dear


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> That mirror


Lol


----------



## Cams

Today going to the hairdresser


----------



## Jereni

Today’s look with new boots.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Today’s look with new boots.
> 
> View attachment 5315557


Love the boots!


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> You do love it .


Awww thanks!  You’re so sweet.


----------



## ditzydi

Yesterday’s outfit.  

Today I am in pj’s because a massive cold front moved in last night and everything is shut down to keep everybody off the roads.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Yesterday’s outfit.
> 
> Today I am in pj’s because a massive cold front moved in last night and everything is shut down to keep everybody off the roads.


OMG love your vintage Chanel!!!!


----------



## Christofle

*

*


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> OMG love your vintage Chanel!!!!


Thanks!  It has seen better days.  I need to send it to Rago Brothers for some pampering.


----------



## Volvomom

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you Antonia!      It may be the last outfit photo for the week since we're about to get snow/sleet/freezing rain!


Where do you live???   We are getting freezing raid right now.   All schools have been cancelled, thankfully.   I'm here in the northeast


----------



## Volvomom

ditzydi said:


> Yesterday’s outfit.
> 
> Today I am in pj’s because a massive cold front moved in last night and everything is shut down to keep everybody off the roads.


Gorgeous and simple and classic.


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> Here my outfits since my injury got be honest the one where I am wearing the heals I actually  changed to flats lol




Love how you still look amazing in flats.  And slightly jealous.  I always just feel shorter and dumpy when I wear flats. Hoping you have a speedier recovery than I’ve been having with my hip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> One of my co-workers just said I looked like a movie star.  Totally needed that after the crazy week and feeling so frazzled.


You do look like a movie star!
And I love your bag, especially because I  have one too! Bag twins!


----------



## Antonia

Here is this week's ootd except Wednesday - my day off.  Sorry they're dark,  I couldn't upload my Instagram pics which I use a bright filter...kept getting error message.  These are unfiltered pics and out of sequence,  oh well!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Volvomom said:


> Where do you live???   We are getting freezing raid right now.   All schools have been cancelled, thankfully.   I'm here in the northeast


I'm in the Heartland, which locals call the Midwest...but I know better. I grew up in the Midwest (Chicago and Michigan) and this isn't the Midwest.  Yes schools cancelled for three days here and I am working from home.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> *
> View attachment 5316594
> *


LOVE THE RED SHOES perfect for February!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> *
> View attachment 5316594
> *


Love the sneakers .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Here is this week's ootd except Wednesday - my day off.  Sorry they're dark,  I couldn't upload my Instagram pics which I use a bright filter...kept getting error message.  These are unfiltered pics and out of sequence,  oh well!
> View attachment 5317042
> View attachment 5317043
> View attachment 5317044
> View attachment 5317045


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Love how you still look amazing in flats.  And slightly jealous.  I always just feel shorter and dumpy when I wear flats. Hoping you have a speedier recovery than I’ve been having with my hip.


Sorry about your hip. My husband says we getting old lol. pray you get soon also.


----------



## Cams

Today going to the physio have a lovely weekend outfit friends we heading away for a few days.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> LOVE THE RED SHOES perfect for February!


They are like walking on clouds


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I'm in the Heartland, which locals call the Midwest...but I know better. I grew up in the Midwest (Chicago and Michigan) and this isn't the Midwest.  Yes schools cancelled for three days here and I am working from home.


My Mom grew up in Pennsylvania, and referred to it as the Midwest.  That seems more like East to me??  Apparently regional borders are somewhat 'flexible'!  Best of luck with the cold weather.


----------



## Christofle

Double espresso and my favourite pants


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Double espresso and my favourite pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317115


Love this outfit!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Double espresso and my favourite pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317115


I l if the shoes .


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> My Mom grew up in Pennsylvania, and referred to it as the Midwest.  That seems more like East to me??  Apparently regional borders are somewhat 'flexible'!  Best of luck with the cold weather.


LOL Pennsylvania is definitely not the Midwest! Midwest is Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Ohio and maybe Wisconsin.


----------



## jaskg144

Tonight’s bag and shoes   I was just wearing a boring black dress!


----------



## lill_canele

A lovely day to go outside in Southern California~


----------



## ditzydi

Enjoyed the unplanned 4 day weekend due to the bad weather last week but not looking forward to all the work and calls I’ll need to catch up on. Wearing a bright and cherry outfit.  Hoping my mood will stay the same.  Ha.


----------



## Jereni

Christofle said:


> Double espresso and my favourite pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317115



The pants are awesome! As are the shoes.


----------



## Jereni

jasmynh1 said:


> Tonight’s bag and shoes   I was just wearing a boring black dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318393



Love this combo! Just a gorgeous rich color way.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD a little casual but I put on my Louboutin heels when I got to work...


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday everyone !


----------



## lill_canele

ditzydi said:


> Enjoyed the unplanned 4 day weekend due to the bad weather last week but not looking forward to all the work and calls I’ll need to catch up on. Wearing a bright and cherry outfit.  Hoping my mood will stay the same.  Ha.



So cute!


----------



## Antonia

jasmynh1 said:


> Tonight’s bag and shoes   I was just wearing a boring black dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318393


LOVELY!!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319850


Fabulous!!   Happy Monday to you!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD a little casual but I put on my Louboutin heels when I got to work...
> View attachment 5319843


I actually love those boots...they look comfy!!  I have snow here and so I'll be wearing my boots all week-ugh!!  Whenever it's like this, I have such a hard time with shoes.  I could bring them to work like you...maybe I'll do that.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I actually love those boots...they look comfy!!  I have snow here and so I'll be wearing my boots all week-ugh!!  Whenever it's like this, I have such a hard time with shoes.  I could bring them to work like you...maybe I'll do that.


Yes they are Cougar rain booties and come in a ton of colors... you can see a little bit of snow in my shot, we got 6" but are shoveled out. If I wear them all day my feet sweat so best to bring another pair. Stay warm my friend!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Yes they are Cougar rain booties and come in a ton of colors... you can see a little bit of snow in my shot, we got 6" but are shoveled out. If I wear them all day my feet sweat so best to bring another pair. Stay warm my friend!


Thank you!  I'm in New England and we got a ton of snow the end of Jan....this week is going to be mild-ish (low 40's) so we may have a bit of melting but then it's probably going to refreeze overnight...that's the worst part when everything is a sheet of ice.


----------



## Christofle

A polar bear for the day


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Vince cashmere top over Ann Taylor faux leather dress, Jimmy Choo heels, Elsa Peretti necklace


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Vince cashmere top over Ann Taylor faux leather dress, Jimmy Choo heels, Elsa Peretti necklace
> View attachment 5320958


That's a great idea to wear the sweater over the dress to make it look like a skirt!  I really love that deep burgundy color too...one of my faves!!


----------



## Jereni

Today’s look: vintage tweed blazer, Burberry cashmere pocket bag, and gray heeled booties.


----------



## arnocornette

My lovely DB-blazer!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - last day of navy and burgundy outfits for a while, I promise.


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I'm in the Heartland, which locals call the Midwest...but I know better. I grew up in the Midwest (Chicago and Michigan) and this isn't the Midwest.  Yes schools cancelled for three days here and I am working from home.


Oh dear..please explain the difference to this coastal ignoramus. I worked with so many from the “Midwest” (their own words) and they would be anywhere from Ohio to Iowa and Oklahoma and southward To Kentucky.  Anything south of that was the south.


----------



## Mapia57

Jereni said:


> Today’s look: vintage tweed blazer, Burberry cashmere pocket bag, and gray heeled booties.
> 
> View attachment 5321108


Love the whole outfit especially the bag!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

essiedub said:


> Oh dear..please explain the difference to this coastal ignoramus. I worked with so many from the “Midwest” (their own words) and they would be anywhere from Ohio to Iowa and Oklahoma and southward To Kentucky.  Anything south of that was the south.


I guess everyone's calling it however they were taught growing up!


----------



## Jereni

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Vince cashmere top over Ann Taylor faux leather dress, Jimmy Choo heels, Elsa Peretti necklace
> View attachment 5320958



Love the plum pumps!!!



arnocornette said:


> View attachment 5321386
> 
> My lovely DB-blazer!



Omg hiiiiiii… looking sharp!


----------



## ditzydi

@BalenciagaKitte you’ve been Navy and burgandy all week and I’ve been wearing polka dots this week.  This is todays polka dot outfit.  Yesterdays was a repeat but I’m tempted to wear more dots tomorrow.  Ha.


----------



## ditzydi

Continuing this weeks polka dots.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - last day of navy and burgundy outfits for a while, I promise.
> View attachment 5321935


But why stop, they look so great on  you!!! (love those boots!!)


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday!

Trying to decide on these new cargo pants.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> Trying to decide on these new cargo pants.
> 
> View attachment 5323085


I like them because they're pinstriped too, which is cool and different!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> But why stop, they look so great on  you!!! (love those boots!!)


Stopping the burgundy because I took off my burgundy nail polish and now am wearing red... OPI's Romantically Involved


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Continuing this weeks polka dots.


Love this look


----------



## Cams

My outfits I seem to like living in the robes allot lol


----------



## WineLover

Cams said:


> My outfits I seem to like living in the robes allot lol


Always enjoy seeing your lovely outfits, but that first suede ensemble is my favorite.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## Mimmy

Cams said:


> My outfits I seem to like living in the robes allot lol


Beautiful outfits as usual, Cams!

As some of your outfits include heels I am hoping that you are fully recovered now.


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324159
> View attachment 5324163
> View attachment 5324168
> View attachment 5324169
> View attachment 5324170


Wow so many gorgeous coats!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow so many gorgeous coats!


Thank you...I'm sort of a coat hoarder-lol!  I need to downsize a few!! These are my newer ones, so they're staying but I have a couple going to TRR!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5323974


 
Love this outfit!


----------



## Christofle

No full length mirror where I am so I can only show my houndstooth pants and loafers.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
happy Friday


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> No full length mirror where I am so I can only show my houndstooth pants and loafers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy Friday


Awesome!!!    Happy Friday to you too!!


----------



## Mimmy

Christofle said:


> No full length mirror where I am so I can only show my houndstooth pants and loafers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy Friday


Wow! Those shoes are stunning!


----------



## Christofle

Mimmy said:


> Wow! Those shoes are stunning!


They are alligator with a lovely multi toned red patina! It’s hard to take a picture since the colour changes so much depending on the viewing angle.  Thanks


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5323974


Now that's what I call a Friday outfit!


----------



## Mimmy

Christofle said:


> They are alligator with a lovely multi toned red patina! It’s hard to take a picture since the colour changes so much depending on the viewing angle.  Thanks


The way the skins are aligned on both shoes is beautiful!

Such a statement piece. I am sure your entire outfit is great, the shoes are perfect.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love this outfit!


Awww thanks JenJBS!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Now that's what I call a Friday outfit!


 Aww thanks AVCBOB!


----------



## Jereni

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> View attachment 5322951



Gorgeous pumps again!



Christofle said:


> No full length mirror where I am so I can only show my houndstooth pants and loafers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy Friday



FABULOUS.


----------



## Cams

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful outfits as usual, Cams!
> 
> As some of your outfits include heels I am hoping that you are fully recovered now.


Thank you so much. Much much better with the Acl is a long journey but so far doctors say I don’t need surgery I have started wearing heals only for a few hours at a time change to sneaked after a few hours. Thank you for your good wishes, I have become an expert in know everthing about ACL, MCL knee injury lol. going and back to the gym on Monday.


----------



## Cams

WineLover said:


> Always enjoy seeing your lovely outfits, but that first suede ensemble is my favorite.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> No full length mirror where I am so I can only show my houndstooth pants and loafers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy Friday


Love that’s it Valentine’s Day you need a full length mirror lol. Just kidding


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Gala attire


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Hanna Wilson said:


> Gala attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325390


Marchesa Notte gown, Olympia Le Tan clutch, Dior sandals


----------



## Antonia

Hanna Wilson said:


> Gala attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325390


Pretty blue!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday  - Current/Elliott destroyed red cashmere sweater


----------



## lill_canele

Simple ootd~


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Happy Valentines Day! Same sweater and boots as yesterday...


----------



## Christofle

Mimmy said:


> The way the skins are aligned on both shoes is beautiful!
> 
> Such a statement piece. I am sure your entire outfit is great, the shoes are perfect.


Thank you! They are from Branchini calzoleria who make some lovely shoes albeit most of them with rather loud designs.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday with Balenciaga Papier


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday with Balenciaga Papier
> View attachment 5327695



Love your jeans outifts


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

jeans&heels said:


> Love your jeans outifts


Thank you jeans&heels!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, Derek Lam 10 Crosby "Elena" dress from TRR, with and without cardigan...


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday

With and without coat and cat !
*

*


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday
> *
> View attachment 5328958
> *


Great look...love the colors!!  Awww, Luna loves it too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> With and without coat and cat !
> *
> View attachment 5328958
> *
> View attachment 5328962


Perfection!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> With and without coat and cat !
> *
> View attachment 5328958
> *
> View attachment 5328962



Hi, Luna!     

Um... Uh... Of course I meant great outfit, Christofle!


----------



## l.ch.

Imaginary outfit for an imaginary city break in Lisbon. Or Barcelona. Or Venice. Or somewhere…


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Hi, Luna!
> 
> Um... Uh... Of course I meant great outfit, Christofle!


I was working with a client and turned around only to notice the client carrying Luna around the office while covered in her fur.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I was working with a client and turned around only to notice the client carrying Luna around the office while covered in her fur.



Go, Luna!


----------



## lill_canele

Work ootd!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Work ootd!
> 
> View attachment 5329325
> View attachment 5329326


Love the pleated pants!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Love the pleated pants!



Thanks! Burberry


----------



## Christofle

Finally a bit warmer outside!


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> Imaginary outfit for an imaginary city break in Lisbon. Or Barcelona. Or Venice. Or somewhere…
> View attachment 5329175


Love your look!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Finally a bit warmer outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329706



Love how your laces match your kitty’s eyes!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Finally a bit warmer outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329706


You both look great!!!


----------



## Jereni

Also celebrating warmer weather and the ability to wear a blazer instead of a sweater and a coat.


----------



## Antonia

@Christofle , and everyone else.....you will get a kick out of this-lol!


----------



## Allshinythings

Work from home OOTD


----------



## l.ch.

AmokedFish said:


> Work from home OOTD
> 
> View attachment 5330273


Love the color of the sweater!


----------



## Jereni

AmokedFish said:


> Work from home OOTD
> 
> View attachment 5330273



YES! Very cute and casual!


----------



## Jereni

Closing out Valentine’s week with my Kate Spade heart bag…


----------



## Antonia

Jereni said:


> Closing out Valentine’s week with my Kate Spade heart bag…
> 
> View attachment 5330606


That bag is adorable!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## lill_canele

Went to a basketball game yesterday evening.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> @Christofle , and everyone else.....you will get a kick out of this-lol!




Too cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330628
> View attachment 5330629
> View attachment 5330631
> View attachment 5330632
> View attachment 5330633



Especially love the sweater jacket in the first pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Finally a bit warmer outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329706





lill_canele said:


> Went to a basketball yesterday evening.
> 
> View attachment 5330637
> View attachment 5330638




Puppy and Kitty today!   So adorable!    Luna is so intent as she stares at the mirror.


----------



## jeans&heels

AmokedFish said:


> Work from home OOTD
> 
> View attachment 5330273



Very nice


----------



## jeans&heels

Jereni said:


> Closing out Valentine’s week with my Kate Spade heart bag…
> 
> View attachment 5330606



Great outfit


----------



## jeans&heels

lill_canele said:


> Went to a basketball yesterday evening.
> 
> View attachment 5330637
> View attachment 5330638



Cool outfit


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Especially love the sweater jacket in the first pic!


Thank you (it's Zara).


----------



## Cams

Hanna Wilson said:


> Gala attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325390


Love everything that colour


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, Derek Lam 10 Crosby "Elena" dress from TRR, with and without cardigan...
> View attachment 5328774
> View attachment 5328775


Beautiful love this look


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Finally a bit warmer outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329706


Love it


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330628
> View attachment 5330629
> View attachment 5330631
> View attachment 5330632
> View attachment 5330633


Love them all Antonia  the denim last my favorite


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week.


Fabulous as always Cams!!   Love the black and white outfit and the Valentino rock studs!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy President's Day (U.S.) OOTD in red Banana Republic sweater/white/blue Louboutin heels and ESCADA skirt
with and without cat (Apollo the neighbor's cat)


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy President's Day (U.S.) OOTD in red Banana Republic sweater/white/blue Louboutin heels and ESCADA skirt
> with and without cat (Apollo the neighbor's cat)
> View attachment 5333526
> View attachment 5333527


Love how the shoe color picks up your skirt and the hint of Louboutin red on your heels picks up your sweater.  Another winning combo!


----------



## avcbob

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week.


Cams - Another week of wonderful outfits, but in that bright dress and Rockstuds you look like you're ready to walk down the red carpet at a Hollywood premier!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy President's Day (U.S.) OOTD in red Banana Republic sweater/white/blue Louboutin heels and ESCADA skirt
> with and without cat (Apollo the neighbor's cat)
> View attachment 5333526
> View attachment 5333527



Pretty Kitty!       Also, lovely outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy President's Day (U.S.) OOTD in red Banana Republic sweater/white/blue Louboutin heels and ESCADA skirt
> with and without cat (Apollo the neighbor's cat)
> View attachment 5333526
> View attachment 5333527


Kitty cat


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week.


So many lovely outfits! Looking fab Cams!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday: Zara oversized blazer, Aritzia blouse, Theory pants, Stuart Weitzman booties, Gucci belt


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday: Zara oversized blazer, Aritzia blouse, Theory pants, Stuart Weitzman booties, Gucci belt
> View attachment 5335254


OMG I kid you not when I say this but we're almost dressed exactly the same today!  Great minds think alike!!!  I usually post my OOTD weeks worth of outfits on Friday but I might have to post today just so you can see-lol!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> OMG I kid you not when I say this but we're almost dressed exactly the same today!  Great minds think alike!!!  I usually post my OOTD weeks worth of outfits on Friday but I might have to post today just so you can see-lol!


Yessssss please post today!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Yessssss please post today!


  OK!!!  It's the neutrals with the blushes and pointy toe boots. I almost wore my off white top today.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> OK!!!  It's the neutrals with the blushes and pointy toe boots. I almost wore my off white top today.
> View attachment 5335354


GORGEOUS  Ha ha, love it!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> GORGEOUS  Ha ha, love it!


Thanks @BalenciagaKitte , love yours too!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - a cloudy and snowy day! Cougar rain boots to the rescue!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - a cloudy and snowy day! Cougar rain boots to the rescue!
> View attachment 5336163


Love this!!


----------



## lill_canele

Half day off~


----------



## Mapia57

lill_canele said:


> Half day off~
> 
> View attachment 5336645


----------



## Mapia57

lill_canele said:


> Half day off~
> 
> View attachment 5336645



love the sweater! Looks great on you


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday - Helmut Lang neon polo


----------



## Antonia

I'm off today... snow day.   Since I shared one pic already,  I only have 2 more to add.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I'm off today... snow day.   Since I shared one pic already,  I only have 2 more to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336944
> View attachment 5336945


That cream-monochromatic outfit is amazing! And love the Bal!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> That cream-monochromatic outfit is amazing! And love the Bal!


Thank you!!  Sometimes it's hard putting together looks inching towards the end of a season.  Like by the time it's August, I'm so over summer!  Oh and that Bal was from TRR (our favorite place) and it was less than $500, which is crazy for metallic edge Bal!  So happy to have found the baby blue with silver HW.  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I'm off today... snow day.   Since I shared one pic already,  I only have 2 more to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336944
> View attachment 5336945


The coat and the bal 
Is that a regular city? It looks wonderfully slouchy !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The coat and the bal
> Is that a regular city? It looks wonderfully slouchy !


Oh thanks @Christofle !  It's actually the 'Velo' style, which is my fave....the city is too small, the part time too wide, and the work is almost too big (even though I have one of those too! ) It's like the story of the 3 bears-lol!  The Velo is perfect in size and it comes with a cross body strap, unlike the City which is has only a shoulder strap.  Also, the strap can be doubled up to make it more of a shoulder strap if you want options.  The leather on this one is the newer 'Chevre' leather which  can take more of a beating than the original chevre leather.  Sorry for the long explanation-lol!  

Happy weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Oh thanks @Christofle !  It's actually the 'Velo' style, which is my fave....the city is too small, the part time too wide, and the work is almost too big (even though I have one of those too! ) It's like the story of the 3 bears-lol!  The Velo is perfect in size and it comes with a cross body strap, unlike the City which is has only a shoulder strap.  Also, the strap can be doubled up to make it more of a shoulder strap if you want options.  The leather on this one is the newer 'Chevre' leather which  can take more of a beating than the original chevre leather.  Sorry for the long explanation-lol!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!!!


Oh !!!! Sounds Lovely ! It is a lovely bag and in a useful size.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Oh thanks @Christofle !  It's actually the 'Velo' style, which is my fave....the city is too small, the part time too wide, and the work is almost too big (even though I have one of those too! ) It's like the story of the 3 bears-lol!  The Velo is perfect in size and it comes with a cross body strap, unlike the City which is has only a shoulder strap.  Also, the strap can be doubled up to make it more of a shoulder strap if you want options.  The leather on this one is the newer 'Chevre' leather which  can take more of a beating than the original chevre leather.  Sorry for the long explanation-lol!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!!!


Google tells me it is discontinued *sadness intensifies*


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Google tells me it is discontinued *sadness intensifies*


Ohhhh, well, there is always the second hand market!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Ohhhh, well, there is always the second hand market!!


I’m too OCD for that unfortunately. 

I’m still wearing medical gloves everywhere… if I were normal I would explore the pre-loved side of things.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> I’m too OCD for that unfortunately.
> 
> I’m still wearing medical gloves everywhere… if I were normal I would explore the pre-loved side of things.


I don't blame you...there's something special about having something new that nobody's handled before!  What if you found a NWT one but it was on Fasionphile and the likes?  Still no??


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I don't blame you...there's something special about having something new that nobody's handled before!  What if you found a NWT one but it was on Fasionphile and the likes?  Still no??


To be fair, even new merchandise has been handled by many people so it’s all in my head.  Maybe one day but it’s just a mental block for now!


----------



## ditzydi

lill_canele said:


> Half day off~
> 
> View attachment 5336645



Love!  Is that a sweater?  Also I need to learn how to blur my kitchen in my backgrounds because it’s usually a mess.  Ha.


----------



## lill_canele

ditzydi said:


> Love!  Is that a sweater?  Also I need to learn how to blur my kitchen in my backgrounds because it’s usually a mess.  Ha.



I think it’s a cardigan? Not really the classic short and more fitted kind but I like it cus I can eat as much as I want lol.
The blur effect is from an app called Meitu, it’s super useful! (Cus I don’t make the bed lol)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD with Robert Clergerie x Self-Portrait heels (silver heel matches metallic thread in the tweed skirt)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with Robert Clergerie x Self-Portrait heels (silver heel matches metallic thread in the tweed skirt)
> View attachment 5339387
> View attachment 5339385
> View attachment 5339386


OMG love those shoes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

We so need a Thread with @BalenciagaKitte  shoe collection! And a few others on this Thread as well!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> We so need a Thread with @BalenciagaKitte  shoe collection! And a few others on this Thread as well!


YES!!!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> I'm off today... snow day.   Since I shared one pic already,  I only have 2 more to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336944
> View attachment 5336945


Love the white shoes!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> Love the white shoes!


Thanks!!  Those are my Tibi pumps I scored off the Real Real a few months ago.


----------



## julia.in.germany

I'm on the fence regarding this outfit.
What do you guys/ladies think about the jacket in particular?


----------



## Antonia

julia.in.germany said:


> I'm on the fence regarding this outfit.
> What do you guys/ladies think about the jacket in particular?


I love tweed jackets, so I love it!!


----------



## julia.in.germany

Antonia said:


> I love tweed jackets, so I love it!!


I love tweed aswell but never owned anything in the style unfortunately. I'm currently changing my wardrobe to look more sophisticated.
I recently finished university and my closet is full of hoodies haha


----------



## Cams

avcbob said:


> Cams - Another week of wonderful outfits, but in that bright dress and Rockstuds you look like you're ready to walk down the red carpet at a Hollywood premier!


Lol thank you funny lol


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> OK!!!  It's the neutrals with the blushes and pointy toe boots. I almost wore my off white top today.
> View attachment 5335354


Okay Antonia the colours are just do die for stunning


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday: Zara oversized blazer, Aritzia blouse, Theory pants, Stuart Weitzman booties, Gucci belt
> View attachment 5335254


Flawless


----------



## Cams

julia.in.germany said:


> I'm on the fence regarding this outfit.
> What do you guys/ladies think about the jacket in particular?


I also like it allot


----------



## l.ch.

julia.in.germany said:


> I'm on the fence regarding this outfit.
> What do you guys/ladies think about the jacket in particular?


I like the jacket, but since you are so young, I would prefer it with baggy jeans, or for a more “serious” look with a pleated skirt or a voluminous one (like Cecilie Bahnsen style)


----------



## Cams

Okay here are mine I haven’t done much just gym and a few days of work and being home. Celebrated my son birthday and drunk too much wine.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Okay here are mine I haven’t done much just gym and a few days of work and being home. Celebrated my son birthday and drunk too much wine.


That green dress is so beautiful!!!  Haha-no such thing as too much wine!!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> I like the jacket, but since you are so young, I would prefer it with baggy jeans, or for a more “serious” look with a pleated skirt or a voluminous one (like Cecilie Bahnsen style)


Ohhh, yes, I can totally visualize a voluminious skirt with that jacket!!  Great suggestion!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Okay here are mine I haven’t done much just gym and a few days of work and being home. Celebrated my son birthday and drunk too much wine.


Lovely outfits Cams!!!


----------



## Christofle

julia.in.germany said:


> I'm on the fence regarding this outfit.
> What do you guys/ladies think about the jacket in particular?


Tweed and peplum are always a great combination! Warm, cute and cozy; what’s not to love?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - a little wrinkled after a day at the office, but you can't beat the afternoon light - Calvin Klein dress, Ferragamo shoes


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, yes, I can totally visualize a voluminious skirt with that jacket!!  Great suggestion!


Or with leather culottes or long shorts and overknees with heel.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - a little wrinkled after a day at the office, but you can't beat the afternoon light - Calvin Klein dress, Ferragamo shoes
> View attachment 5340782


Love it!  The red belt and earrings are a nice pop of color!


----------



## ditzydi

JenJBS said:


> We so need a Thread with @BalenciagaKitte  shoe collection! And a few others on this Thread as well!


Agree!  I would love to see everybody’s closets because they seem like they would be like Mary Poppin’s bag just spitting out more outfits.  Has


----------



## ditzydi

Been a crazy couple weeks of repeats because that’s all I could manage.  I have my performance review and decided to try to not lol completely frazzled.  Ha.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Been a crazy couple weeks of repeats because that’s all I could manage.  I have my performance review and decided to try to not lol completely frazzled.  Ha.


Love it!  Good luck today!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - A.L.C. cargo dress, Rag & Bone blazer, Louboutin heels


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - A.L.C. cargo dress, Rag & Bone blazer, Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5341133
> View attachment 5341134


I think this is my favorite look...perfection head to toe!  I'm obsessed with finding that dress now!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I think this is my favorite look...perfection head to toe!  I'm obsessed with finding that dress now!!


I got it on... wait for it... TRR!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I got it on... wait for it... TRR!


   LOL, well, I kind of figured that!!  Are you like me with UPS showing up at least twice a week?  I'm so bad, I'll have some shipped to work and some to home so that they're not all showing up at one place...this way...it doesn't look so bad. Don't tell! SHHHH!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I think this is my favorite look...perfection head to toe!  I'm obsessed with finding that dress now!!


Found it on Poshmark I will PM you the links...


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - A.L.C. cargo dress, Rag & Bone blazer, Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5341133
> View attachment 5341134


Love the dress!!!!


----------



## l.ch.

I’m on vacation, but it’s still cold, even im my home country in Southern Europe, so my wish outfit is casual with faux fur.


----------



## julia.in.germany

Excuse my messy apartment. I'm still furnishing everything 
I'm trying to make posting an OOTD a morning routine cause it makes me happy haha


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday (windy) - with and without COS cardigan


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday (windy) - with and without COS cardigan
> View attachment 5342112
> View attachment 5342113


I can see it must be windy in the 2nd photo!  The sweater looks so cozy and loving the burnt orange ensemble!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I can see it must be windy in the 2nd photo!  The sweater looks so cozy and loving the burnt orange ensemble!!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## lill_canele

Dinner OOTD


----------



## julia.in.germany

Just a simple, relaxed home office outfit  today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay with and without Burberry raincoat. Heels are Manolo Blahnik.


----------



## jeans&heels

julia.in.germany said:


> Excuse my messy apartment. I'm still furnishing everything
> I'm trying to make posting an OOTD a morning routine cause it makes me happy haha





julia.in.germany said:


> Just a simple, relaxed home office outfit  today



Love your outfits


----------



## Christofle

*

*


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> *
> View attachment 5343326
> *


Well then… something seems to be wrong with my camera.
Both the jacket and the pants are in silk and cashmere but the camera has trouble picking up the details.


----------



## julia.in.germany

jeans&heels said:


> Love your outfits


Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Well then… something seems to be wrong with my camera.
> Both the jacket and the pants are in silk and cashmere but the camera has trouble picking up the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343384
> View attachment 5343385



Love that fabric!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Well then… something seems to be wrong with my camera.
> Both the jacket and the pants are in silk and cashmere but the camera has trouble picking up the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343384
> View attachment 5343385


Very nice @Christofle !  Those are lovely details which we can appreciate!!


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## lill_canele

Fun OOTD today~ (belt isn’t part of the outfit, it’s the skinnier version)


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343429
> View attachment 5343431
> View attachment 5343432
> View attachment 5343443
> View attachment 5343448



You have the best jackets and coats!


----------



## julia.in.germany

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343429
> View attachment 5343431
> View attachment 5343432
> View attachment 5343443
> View attachment 5343448



Great to see you wearing more jeans


----------



## jeans&heels

julia.in.germany said:


> Happy Saturday everyone



Very nice today aswell


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> You have the best jackets and coats!


Thank you Jen!!!


----------



## julia.in.germany

Going out with my friend for coffee today


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Fun OOTD today~ (belt isn’t part of the outfit, it’s the skinnier version)
> 
> View attachment 5343606
> View attachment 5343607
> View attachment 5343608


Nano Rejane is so tiny  I am guessing too small for an IPhone. Are you considering buying one?


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Nano Rejane is so tiny  I am guessing too small for an IPhone. Are you considering buying one?



Oh definitely too small for an iPhone. No probably not the nano size, even though it’s so cute!
I’m considering maybe a BB.


----------



## jeans&heels

julia.in.germany said:


> Going out with my friend for coffee today



Very pretty outfit


----------



## julia.in.germany

Trenchcoat love ad it’s getting warmer


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy International Women's Day! OOTD:


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5345870


YES!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy International Women's Day! OOTD:
> View attachment 5346758
> View attachment 5346759


Happy International Women's Day to you too @BalenciagaKitte !  Love the shoes (as usual)!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

In solidarity with Ukraine, I'm wearing yellow and blue.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dying. So handsome - the fabric is divine ♥️



Christofle said:


> Well then… something seems to be wrong with my camera.
> Both the jacket and the pants are in silk and cashmere but the camera has trouble picking up the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343384
> View attachment 5343385


----------



## chloe_chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> In solidarity with Ukraine, I'm wearing yellow and blue.
> View attachment 5347128


Oooh what bag is that?


----------



## dangerouscurves

chloe_chanel said:


> Oooh what bag is that?


It's Louis Vuitton Keepall xs


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday


----------



## Christofle




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5347813


Awesome outfit but Luna's face in front of yours takes the cake!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Awesome outfit but Luna's face in front of yours takes the cake!


Stunt double


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Stunt double


Love it @Christofle !


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Awesome outfit but Luna's face in front of yours takes the cake!



Agreed!

Hi, Luna!


----------



## ditzydi

Review went well.  Got my raise.  Woo hoo.  Todays polka dot outfit.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Review went well.  Got my raise.  Woo hoo.  Todays polka dot outfit.


Congrats!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Review went well.  Got my raise.  Woo hoo.  Todays polka dot outfit.


Great news-- congratulations!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - Choo shoes and finally got a haircut


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Choo shoes and finally got a haircut
> 
> View attachment 5348806
> View attachment 5348807


You look Mah-velous!   I love that skirt!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Review went well.  Got my raise.  Woo hoo.  Todays polka dot outfit.



Congratulations!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - Choo shoes and finally got a haircut
> 
> View attachment 5348806
> View attachment 5348807


Love the earrings!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! <or, if I was a Net-A-Porter.com model> <I'm the one on the right>


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> Love the earrings!


Thanks they are from Etsy!


----------



## Christofle

Off to shop in person for the first time in a long while!
Will attach a full body photo once I find a mirror. Wearing my Isaia* Peacoat for the first time and I love how it pairs with this cashmere and wool pant!


----------



## Christofle

Bookstore tote as my day bag at the Four Seasons ( high low lol)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! <or, if I was a Net-A-Porter.com model> <I'm the one on the right>
> View attachment 5349988
> View attachment 5349989


OMG I was gonna say, my have you been tanning lately??   Love the Balenciaga...is that a dark green?


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Off to shop in person for the first time in a long while!
> Will attach a full body photo once I find a mirror. Wearing my Isaia* Peacoat for the first time and I love how it pairs with this cashmere and wool pant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350005


WOW, I love the colors!!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Lovely outfits Cams!!!


Thank you Christofle


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - A.L.C. cargo dress, Rag & Bone blazer, Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5341133
> View attachment 5341134


So beautiful and elegant


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> *
> View attachment 5343326
> *


Looking sharp love it


----------



## Cams

dangerouscurves said:


> In solidarity with Ukraine, I'm wearing yellow and blue.
> View attachment 5347128


Love it beautiful


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Bookstore tote as my day bag at the Four Seasons ( high low lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350070


Nice what did you buy ??


----------



## Cams

Mine for this week


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Nice what did you buy ??


Nothing at all! I was looking for outfits for my mother. Dior had some decent classic items like the bar jacket that might work but the SA wants my mother to come in to try some items after they transfer in some that might fight her profile. 

Chanel had a nice dress in her size though.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Nothing at all! I was looking for outfits for my mother. Dior had some decent classic items like the bar jacket that might work but the SA wants my mother to come in to try some items after they transfer in some that might fight her profile.
> 
> Chanel had a nice dress in her size though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350284
> View attachment 5350304


You are a good son hopefully mine will do that one day. Love the skirt ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> You are a good son hopefully mine will do that one day. Love the skirt ❤❤❤


Kids are a free personal shopping investment


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Kids are a free personal shopping investment


I am
Counting on that lol .


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## lill_canele

Friday night~


----------



## acrid82

Dinner outfit TBT.


----------



## fettfleck

Shopping outfit. Actually all really old stuff. Blazerjacket is Drykorn, shawl and pants Massimo Dutti, blouse is H&M, boots Isabel Marant. Still love all those pieces.
Second pic is actually a jacket by Carven which I got from a high end preloved store. A new color for me. How do you like it? Looks fun for spring.


----------



## Antonia

fettfleck said:


> Shopping outfit. Actually all really old stuff. Blazerjacket is Drykorn, shawl and pants Massimo Dutti, blouse is H&M, boots Isabel Marant. Still love all those pieces.
> Second pic is actually a jacket by Carven which I got from a high end preloved store. A new color for me. How do you like it? Looks fun for spring.
> 
> View attachment 5351036
> 
> View attachment 5351037


Love everything and love the mix of high-low!  BTW, who makes that gorgeous bag??


----------



## fettfleck

Antonia said:


> Love everything and love the mix of high-low!  BTW, who makes that gorgeous bag??




Thank you! 

The bag is from Frrry, a dutch bag designer. I just got it 1.5 weeks ago and I love it! 
That is it with me at work:











						Wednesday
					

This lovely leather has been in my collection for about ten years. Yet I have never had a bag in this material myself. You could say I was ready for one. So I wondered what kind of bag it was that I wanted. One that shows the qualities of the leather and, if I may be so frank, my technical...




					www.frrry.com


----------



## Antonia

fettfleck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The bag is from Frrry, a dutch bag designer. I just got it 1.5 weeks ago and I love it!
> That is it with me at work:
> View attachment 5351043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> 
> This lovely leather has been in my collection for about ten years. Yet I have never had a bag in this material myself. You could say I was ready for one. So I wondered what kind of bag it was that I wanted. One that shows the qualities of the leather and, if I may be so frank, my technical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frrry.com


Oh nice!  I love discovering new brands!  Thanks for sharing!!!  It looks very smooshy!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

The last 2 days


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tourist in my own city today. Kenzo sweatshirt, no name skirt from flea market, LV Keepall xs, and Chloé Rylee boots.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cams said:


> Love it beautiful



Awwwww! Thank you.


----------



## lill_canele

It’s a walk the dog kind of day~ (Not in the shot but he’s sitting on the side, I promise!)


----------



## Jereni

acrid82 said:


> Dinner outfit TBT.
> 
> View attachment 5350942



Love this tonal look!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Ignore the mask and the Nordstrom shopping bag lol.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress and shoes, Polene bag


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Off to shop in person for the first time in a long while!
> Will attach a full body photo once I find a mirror. Wearing my Isaia* Peacoat for the first time and I love how it pairs with this cashmere and wool pant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350005


I love the color combination  your style is so impeccable, always  and thank you for the close up picture of the texture of your Isaia Peacoat, it looks much lighter than in your full body picture.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Friday night~
> 
> View attachment 5350686
> View attachment 5350687


Saint Laurent shoes?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> I love the color combination  your style is so impeccable, always  and thank you for the close up picture of the texture of your Isaia Peacoat, it looks much lighter than in your full body picture.


Thanks, colour was way off in the full body one like you mentioned.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5352803


Monday blues


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5352803


Wow, the boots are an exact match to the pants!  Are the boots Stuart W??


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> Saint Laurent shoes?



Yes indeed!


----------



## acrid82

Jereni said:


> Love this tonal look!



Thank you!  Love "neutrals" but colour-blocking is da **** too.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Wow, the boots are an exact match to the pants!  Are the boots Stuart W??


Yes you know it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Monday blues


More true than you realize!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350455
> View attachment 5350456
> View attachment 5350458
> View attachment 5350459
> View attachment 5350460


Lvof them all Antonia I love the white shoes on the last picture.


----------



## Cams

HarlemBagLady said:


> The last 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351646
> View attachment 5351647


Love the green coat .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5352803


Lovely colours on you.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Cams said:


> Love the green coat .


Thanks it’s been such a great addition to my wardrobe.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Lvof them all Antonia I love the white shoes on the last picture.


Thank you @Cams!  They are Tibi.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday (low lighting=grainy) Ferragamo shoes, can you spot the kittyloaf?


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday (low lighting=grainy) Ferragamo shoes, can you spot the kittyloaf?
> View attachment 5353711


Stealth kitty!!  Love the outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Stealth kitty!!  Love the outfit!


She's like:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Allow me some self-deprecating humor...


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5354563


Luna turned her back on you!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Luna turned her back on you!


She’s upset at me because I discovered her weakness. Turns out she’s terrified of sea shanties. I started singing one and her ears went back and she ran to hide. I tested a YouTube video of a sea shanty playing and she was looking around the room with a terrified expression.


My best guess is that she was a merchant in her past life… She must have had the misfortune of being forced to walk the plank and ever since the mere mention of anything pirate related is triggering to her.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD - Theory blouse and pants, Stuart Weitzman slingbacks - all purchased secondhand from Poshmark


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - Theory blouse and pants, Stuart Weitzman slingbacks - all purchased secondhand from Poshmark
> View attachment 5354607
> View attachment 5354608


OMG love this outfit and  those shoes are spectacular!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Antonia said:


> Luna turned her back on you!


Maybe she is camera-shy now?


----------



## ditzydi

Decided to dust off the soho disco this week.  Forgot how great this little bag is.

As much as I hate pants, these old navy pixie pants are growing on me and they fit.  I’ve tried other brands and they don’t look right one.  So I have them in all the colors.  Ha.  Todays are navy.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD - Theory dress, Loeffler Randall flats, Oleg Cassini Weekend jacket - Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Decided to dust off the soho disco this week.  Forgot how great this little bag is.
> 
> As much as I hate pants, these old navy pixie pants are growing on me and they fit.  I’ve tried other brands and they don’t look right one.  So I have them in all the colors.  Ha.  Todays are navy.
> 
> View attachment 5355490


A perfect blouse-pants-loafer combo!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - Theory dress, Loeffler Randall flats, Oleg Cassini Weekend jacket - Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate it!
> View attachment 5355513
> View attachment 5355514


That dress is very flattering on you...love the neckline on it! Happy St. Patty's!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - Theory dress, Loeffler Randall flats, Oleg Cassini Weekend jacket - Happy St. Patrick's Day to those who celebrate it!
> View attachment 5355513
> View attachment 5355514



Love the pretty peach jacket!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5354563


Love that shirt


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - Theory blouse and pants, Stuart Weitzman slingbacks - all purchased secondhand from Poshmark
> View attachment 5354607
> View attachment 5354608


Beautiful love the colours .


----------



## Cams

Mine for this week


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Mine for this week


Loving how sporty chic the white turtleneck outfit is. Looking fab Cams!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Loving how sporty chic the white turtleneck outfit is. Looking fab Cams!


Thank you Christofle the shirt is from kooples I really love white lol.


----------



## Jereni

BalenciagaKitte said:


> She's like:
> View attachment 5353767



Her life is so hard!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! Louboutin shoes (on tee and on feet)


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! Louboutin shoes (on tee and on feet)
> View attachment 5356363


Love it! I’m still bummed my coworker was t able to find me that shirt when he was in Vegas.  Love it.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay! Louboutin shoes (on tee and on feet)
> View attachment 5356363


Looking fabulous as always!!  Love the T!!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday...I had a day off from work.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday...I had a day off from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356480
> View attachment 5356482
> View attachment 5356483
> View attachment 5356484


Wow all these outfits are smashing! that plaid blazer...  that leather skirt... all the boots ...pure love!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow all these outfits are smashing! that plaid blazer...  that leather skirt... all the boots ...pure love!


Thanks @BalenciagaKitte !  Most of the items came from our favorite place....hmmmm...which one is it?  TRR??


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday...I had a day off from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356480
> View attachment 5356482
> View attachment 5356483
> View attachment 5356484


Beautiful Antonia .


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Perfection! 

What are the shoes from? Loving all the black and white prints!!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Perfection!
> 
> What are the shoes from? Loving all the black and white prints!!!


Thank you Christofle the shoes are from hobbs in the UK. They made in Italy super comfortable I walk on them all day at work.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Thank you Christofle the shoes are from hobbs in the UK. They made in Italy super comfortable I walk on them all day at work.


Just took a look but they don't offer size 34. Oh well. :/


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Just took a look but they don't offer size 34. Oh well. :/


Who is size 34 lol.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Who is size 34 lol.


My girlfriend is between size 33.5 and 34.


----------



## ditzydi

Tgif friends! Off to go grab some dinner and maybe do some light shopping with the husband.  It’s warm out now but supposed to get cooler tonight.  Trying to get a few more wears out of these boots before it gets too hot.


----------



## lizz

Outfits from the last week. With my new and first ever Louis Vuitton!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> My girlfriend is between size 33.5 and 34.


Well at least she is lucky she can gets kids shoes on allow of good designers lol.


----------



## Cams

lizz said:


> Outfits from the last week. With my new and first ever Louis Vuitton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357000
> View attachment 5357001
> View attachment 5357002
> View attachment 5357003
> View attachment 5357004


Beautiful love your dresses.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

My look for dinner at Tao.


----------



## lill_canele

Shopping outfit then an outfit change to lunch outfit   (I don’t like eating with skirts lol)


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD - Theory blouse and pants, Stuart Weitzman slingbacks - all purchased secondhand from Poshmark
> View attachment 5354607
> View attachment 5354608


I LOVE this outfit!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

l.ch. said:


> I LOVE this outfit!!!


Aww thank you l.ch.!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - in jeans and Louboutin heels (@jeans&heels) since I am off today!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - in jeans and Louboutin heels (@jeans&heels) since I am off today!
> View attachment 5359272


Love it!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - in jeans and Louboutin heels (@jeans&heels) since I am off today!
> View attachment 5359272



Thanks for thinking about me
Beautiful outfit


----------



## Christofle




----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5359942



Luna woke up, now that it's no longer a Monday!  As always, great outfit! Love the shirt!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Luna woke up, now that it's no longer a Monday!  As always, great outfit! Love the shirt!


She was wondering what we were doing at the office despite not having work.


----------



## acrid82




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

acrid82 said:


> View attachment 5360328


Wonderful color combination!


----------



## Christofle

*

*
Lovely weather for a walk !


----------



## millivanilli

HarlemBagLady said:


> My look for dinner at Tao.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357277


wawawooom! you look HOT! Love the matching heels / jacket!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> *
> View attachment 5361394
> *
> Lovely weather for a walk !


Hey, what's up with the hand drawn ski mask??   Love the Coach scarf!!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Hey, what's up with the hand drawn ski mask??   Love the Coach scarf!!!


The new etch a sketch selfie


----------



## HarlemBagLady

millivanilli said:


> wawawooom! you look HOT! Love the matching heels / jacket!



Thanks So Much!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The new etch a sketch selfie
> View attachment 5361491


LOL, good one @Christofle !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD rainy Thursday - Marc Fisher LTD heels, 3.1 Phillip Lim crop sweater, Gucci belt, Hugo Boss pants


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD rainy Thursday - Marc Fisher LTD heels, 3.1 Phillip Lim crop sweater, Gucci belt, Hugo Boss pants
> View attachment 5362021


Textured belt with textured sweater is so on point.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Textured belt with textured sweater is so on point.


Awwww thank you Christofle!


----------



## lov2shop123

Everyone looks amazing!!


----------



## acrid82

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wonderful color combination!



Thank you!   Pink/brown is a recent combo for me, but I'm totally hooked!


----------



## Cams

HarlemBagLady said:


> My look for dinner at Tao.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357277


Love your yellow jacket. You look beautiful


----------



## Cams

My outfits for this week, so far the last one day off at home


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Cams said:


> Love your yellow jacket. You look beautiful


Thanks so much!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits for this week, so far the last one day off at home


Abs of steel in that last photo!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD windy Fri-yay: Choo slingbacks, Pucci scarf


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD windy Fri-yay: Choo slingbacks, Pucci scarf
> View attachment 5362986
> View attachment 5362987


I seriously need to raid your shoe closet...love these!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I seriously need to raid your shoe closet...love these!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week
> View attachment 5363033
> View attachment 5363034
> View attachment 5363037
> View attachment 5363038
> View attachment 5363040


WOW pink crop puffer and mauve long coat **grabby hands**


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> WOW pink crop puffer and mauve long coat **grabby hands**


LOL-they're both Zara!!  The purple/mauve trench was from last year.  The pink puffer was a recent purchase (maybe 6 weeks or so ago?) but first time wearing it. Here's the link.  I wish I got the large but I got the suggested M size.








						CROP PUFFER JACKET
					

High collar jacket with long sleeves. Matching tonal rib trim. Front heat-sealed zip closure.




					www.zara.com


----------



## lucie_bur

I decided to wear a blue color more often. 
Today's and yesterday's outfit:


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Abs of steel in that last photo!


Thanks my friend


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week
> View attachment 5363033
> View attachment 5363034
> View attachment 5363037
> View attachment 5363038
> View attachment 5363040


Love them all.


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## acrid82

Antonia said:


> This week
> View attachment 5363033
> View attachment 5363037



Love these two outfits! Where are the boots from?


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Today


Such a pretty blue dress !


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Such a pretty blue dress !


Thank you Christofle .


----------



## Antonia

acrid82 said:


> Love these two outfits! Where are the boots from?


Thank you!!  The black pair are from Massimo Dutti...just got them so they're still available and on sale.  The beige pair are Uterque and sold out but that website is no longer active HOWEVER they're associated with Massimo Dutti and supposedly are going to sell on there in the very near future.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday - another windy day! Helmut Lang shirt, Air Force Ones, Marc Jacobs bag


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday - another windy day! Helmut Lang shirt, Air Force Ones, Marc Jacobs bag
> View attachment 5364072


Love this!!  I need sunglasses just to look at your sneakers!!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Saturday - another windy day! Helmut Lang shirt, Air Force Ones, Marc Jacobs bag
> View attachment 5364072


Glow in the dark


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Glow in the dark


Yes and I wore them to go play lazer tag... they gave me away!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Yes and I wore them to go play lazer tag... they gave me away!


Playing with a handicap; how nice of you to take it easy on them.


----------



## lill_canele

Went to watch my cousin’s dance rehearsal.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Been carrying my LV Keepall xs 6 weeks straight now. 
Suede jacket from H&M when they still made good quality clothes, skirt from Stradivarius, Hogan sneakers, Hermes hinged bracelet and Tissot watch.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with and without Longchamp Le Foulonne tote


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with and without Longchamp Le Foulonne tote
> View attachment 5365656
> View attachment 5365657


Ohhh, love the bag and the cute charm on it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, love the bag and the cute charm on it!


Thanks Antonia! Charm is a sushi cat from Etsy....


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Antonia! Charm is a sushi cat from Etsy....


Love Etsy...they have some fabulous things!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Theory blazer and pants, Louboutins with socks/hose:


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Theory blazer and pants, Louboutins with socks/hose:
> View attachment 5366552


Love the warm earth tones!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Rainy dark Wednesday - gauze shirt from Target, Vince wide-leg pants, Lacoste sneakers


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Rainy dark Wednesday - gauze shirt from Target, Vince wide-leg pants, Lacoste sneakers
> View attachment 5367479


Love the shirt!!  I see your kitty casually observing!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the shirt!!  I see your kitty casually observing!!


Thanks Antonia! Here's a closeup. It's a double-layer gauze that I think I'm going to be wearing a lot this spring and summer!


----------



## Christofle

A day of blues


----------



## Cams

Mine form Sunday to today


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Mine form Sunday to today


Some of your looks are better than celebrities on the red carpet!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Mine form Sunday to today


Beautiful!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Some of your looks are better than celebrities on the red carpet!


Thank you my dear. Heis red carpet I don’t know lol. That’s another level.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you .


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - Everlane lavender sweater, Vince tee, Theory pants, Manolo Blahnik heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Fri-yay in blue and navy!


----------



## Christofle

Flailing cat


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fri-yay in blue and navy!
> View attachment 5369453


Happy Fri-Yay!!!  Love the blue!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Flailing cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369541


OMG, this is hilarious!! Thanks for the laugh @Christofle !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Happy Fri-Yay!!!  Love the blue!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## Christofle

Cat-less and apron free at last.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369729
> View attachment 5369730
> View attachment 5369731
> View attachment 5369732
> View attachment 5369733



The purple purse and blazer is my favorite look!  They are all great!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Flailing cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369541



This is the funniest cat pic I've seen in a very, very long time! Oh, Luna...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> The purple purse and blazer is my favorite look!  They are all great!


Thank you Jen!!! . I'm a little obsessed with the color...in fact ,I just got a new sweater in the same color!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Thank you Jen!!! . I'm a little obsessed with the color...in fact ,I just got a new sweater in the same color!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD casual Saturday


----------



## lizz

New LV Locky BB, I just love her.  Then I paired it with a used skirt from eBay(that I altered), talk about high/low fashion.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD casual Saturday
> View attachment 5370407
> View attachment 5370408



Love this outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

jeans&heels said:


> Love this outfit


Thank you!


----------



## lizz

Just an Amazon skirt and blouse with H&M vest and Frye boots.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Flailing cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369541


Love the aproon


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Cat-less and apron free at last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369771


Love this look


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369729
> View attachment 5369730
> View attachment 5369731
> View attachment 5369732
> View attachment 5369733


Love them all and lovely colours


----------



## Cams

My Friday oufit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD off to church in a Theory wrap dress, Equipment blouse, Mother white jeans, Choo heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> My Friday oufit


Love your outfit and your hair is fantastic!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Zara corduroy blazer (secondhand), Lauren Ralph Lauren pants, Melissa heels


----------



## Jereni

Todays look. Breaking out my very spring-appropriate heels.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD off to church in a Theory wrap dress, Equipment blouse, Mother white jeans, Choo heels
> View attachment 5371541



Very nice outift, jeans and heels suits you very well


----------



## jeans&heels

Jereni said:


> Todays look. Breaking out my very spring-appropriate heels.
> 
> View attachment 5372007



Great outfit


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Zara corduroy blazer (secondhand), Lauren Ralph Lauren pants, Melissa heels
> View attachment 5372006


Oh love the yellow cord jacket!!   That's one color I need in my wardrobe!


----------



## lizz

Love this new jumpsuit from Amazon. It’s smocked and cotton/stretchy.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD rainy Tuesday - Burberry rainboots, Eric Bompard shrunken cashmere hoodie


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD rainy Tuesday - Burberry rainboots, Eric Bompard shrunken cashmere hoodie
> View attachment 5372682


Love the Burberry boots!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the Burberry boots!!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Christofle

_

_


----------



## Edonis06

Trench coat from Sandro
Céline shadow aviator sunglasses 
I love these sunglasses they look so amazing. Any thoughts?


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> _
> View attachment 5372800
> _


Love the pattern on pattern


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday OOTD: Vince crinkle pants, Repetto ballet flats


----------



## Jereni

Getting in one more wear of the plum suede boots since it persists in feeling more like late winter than spring around here.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD windy Thursday - Banana Republic dress, Theory blazer, J Brand jeans, Haider Ackermann heels (or I could have worn my blue suede heels too)


----------



## Christofle

Linen today !


----------



## Edonis06

Christofle said:


> Linen today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374416


I like the colors from the shirt ! Very nice


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD off to church in a Theory wrap dress, Equipment blouse, Mother white jeans, Choo heels
> View attachment 5371541


Love your colour combo


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love your outfit and your hair is fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Cams said:


> Love this look


Love it


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Linen today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374416


That’s shirt is beautiful


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> _
> View attachment 5372800
> _


Lovely scarf


----------



## Cams

Mine for this week proudly a Nordstrom employee.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Lovely scarf


It’s really really pretty but I’m scared at how delicate it feels. Roughly 50% silk and 50% cashmere with a bit of wool thrown in… but it feels very very airy and thin.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Mine for this week proudly a Nordstrom employee.


The flower dress and black blazer look is so cute!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Linen today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374416


Love this shirt!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> The flower dress and black blazer look is so cute!


Thank you Christofle.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I can not get rid of this skirt! Lol! It's Stradivarius, cheapie. Today I'm wearing Fendi T-shirt, Sportmax leather varsity jacket and Balenciaga city bag. Shoes from Germany's cheap shoe shop, Deichmann.


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay - Uniqlo shirt, Vince pants, Marc Fisher LTD heels


----------



## lizz




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - tried these J Brand jeans with Chloé block heels and AllSaints pool slides. Blouse is by Vince.


----------



## ditzydi

Going to dinner after work for the husbands birthday.  He calls this dress my cupcake dress.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Going to dinner after work for the husbands birthday.  He calls this dress my cupcake dress.


Gorgeous.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - tried these J Brand jeans with Chloé block heels and AllSaints pool slides. Blouse is by Vince.
> View attachment 5378165
> View attachment 5378166


I would go with the slides!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375162
> View attachment 5375163
> View attachment 5375164
> View attachment 5375165
> View attachment 5375166


Wow love those pink cargo pants!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow love those pink cargo pants!


Thank you....Banana Republic!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday: ASTR blazer, Vince tee, Theory pants, Loeffler Randall heels


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: ASTR blazer, Vince tee, Theory pants, Loeffler Randall heels
> View attachment 5379008
> View attachment 5379010


Love the mixture of these colors!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Love the mixture of these colors!!


+1


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> +1


Thanks Christofle and Antonia! I was looking for more ways to wear this blazer and this just came together!


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Going to dinner after work for the husbands birthday.  He calls this dress my cupcake dress.


Love it


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday: ASTR blazer, Vince tee, Theory pants, Loeffler Randall heels
> View attachment 5379008
> View attachment 5379010


I also love these colours


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week


----------



## lizz

Just a cheap Amazon tote with my fave Vionic sneakers.


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week



Love all oufits


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week


Super nice Cams!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday,  day off.


----------



## ditzydi

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week


Love them all but the puffer outfit is my fave!


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday,  day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380032
> View attachment 5380033
> View attachment 5380034
> View attachment 5380035


Love the leather skirt outfit!


----------



## cheremushki

dangerouscurves said:


> I can not get rid of this skirt! Lol! It's Stradivarius, cheapie. Today I'm wearing Fendi T-shirt, Sportmax leather varsity jacket and Balenciaga city bag. Shoes from Germany's cheap shoe shop, Deichmann.
> View attachment 5375004


What size is your balenciaga city? Looks good!


----------



## ditzydi

I took today off for Good Friday and because yesterday was my 40th.  Feeling like a peep.  Ha.  Todays outfit t to downtown Austin from the burbs to go check out the Kendra Scott store.


----------



## Christofle

Playing dress up!


----------



## maria28

Managed to take quick selfies today :
Pokémon sweatshirt & jeans (Uniqlo), Extra mini bag (Chanel), sneakers (Golden Goose)


----------



## Christofle

maria28 said:


> Managed to take quick selfies today :
> Pokémon sweatshirt & jeans (Uniqlo), Extra mini bag (Chanel), sneakers (Golden Goose)
> 
> View attachment 5380123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380124


Loving the snorlax top!


----------



## maria28

Christofle said:


> Loving the snorlax top!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> I took today off for Good Friday and because yesterday was my 40th.  Feeling like a peep.  Ha.  Todays outfit t to downtown Austin from the burbs to go check out the Kendra Scott store.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> I took today off for Good Friday and because yesterday was my 40th.  Feeling like a peep.  Ha.  Todays outfit t to downtown Austin from the burbs to go check out the Kendra Scott store.


Happy belated birthday !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Playing dress up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380119



Love all the purple! Your bespoke purple bag, the purple feathers!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Love all the purple! Your bespoke purple bag, the purple feathers!


Just needed to wear the purple earring for full-on purple power.


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Playing dress up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380119


OMG I love the umbrella.  I need one in pink with a few glitter feathers sprinkled in.  I think this is the most of your face I've ever seen and for some reason I always envisioned you as a blonde.  Tee hee.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> OMG I love the umbrella.  I need one in pink with a few glitter feathers sprinkled in.  I think this is the most of your face I've ever seen and for some reason I always envisioned you as a blonde.  Tee hee.


My blonde days faded away by 10 years old! Now I’m stuck with brown mottled with bright red. Hairdresser thinks it’s dyed. 

Shoutout to Sarah who makes the lovely umbrellas! If you want one that is haha. She offers full custom so your dream could be reality!








						Sarah (@floraforfaunas) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,362 Followers, 507 Following, 219 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sarah (@floraforfaunas)




					instagram.com


----------



## hlh0904

This pic made my day. Loving everything about it. 



Christofle said:


> Playing dress up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380119


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you @Antonia


----------



## maria28

Another day of watching tennis today: Same Chanel extra mini as yesterday, jeans (also from Uniqlo), blouse (a tkmaxx/tkmaxx find), Gucci sneakers.


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Love all oufits


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Super nice Cams!!!


Thank you beautiful


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD off to church in a Theory wrap dress, Equipment blouse, Mother white jeans, Choo heels
> View attachment 5371541


This blue is everything!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday,  day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380032
> View attachment 5380033
> View attachment 5380034
> View attachment 5380035


Stunning as always


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Playing dress up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380119


Wow wow wow wow just Devine


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> I took today off for Good Friday and because yesterday was my 40th.  Feeling like a peep.  Ha.  Todays outfit t to downtown Austin from the burbs to go check out the Kendra Scott store.


Stuning hapoy 40th


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Love them all but the puffer outfit is my fave!


Thank you


----------



## dangerouscurves

cheremushki said:


> What size is your balenciaga city? Looks good!


It's the small one. 30cm length.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fendi Shirt, Chanel bag, Dr. Denim laminated jeans and Hogan sneakers today.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Saturday !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Casual Saturday and finally got a pedicure


----------



## lill_canele

Yesterday’s ootd


----------



## jeans&heels

dangerouscurves said:


> Fendi Shirt, Chanel bag, Dr. Denim laminated jeans and Hogan sneakers today.
> View attachment 5380870



Cool outfit


----------



## jeans&heels

lill_canele said:


> Yesterday’s ootd
> 
> View attachment 5381636



Great outfit


----------



## lizz

Old Kate Spade bag. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fendifemale

I should've belted this dress but oh well. Hello on this glorious Sunday.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD: Dolce & Gabbana dress, Gucci sandals. Bag from Etsy. Happy Easter to those who celebrate it!


----------



## lill_canele

Went to a spontaneous family reunion lol


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Went to a spontaneous family reunion lol
> 
> View attachment 5382243


Cool jumpsuit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lill_canele said:


> Went to a spontaneous family reunion lol
> 
> View attachment 5382243


Perfection!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD: Elizabeth & James blazer, Lauren Ralph Lauren turtleneck, Banana Republic Factory cargo pants


----------



## dangerouscurves

jeans&heels said:


> Cool outfit


Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chose an outfit that's as colorful as Easter eggs on Easter.
Sweater from Zara, LV bag with shoulder strap from MCM, and Hogan sneakers. Sunglass are from Calvin Klein that I found at TK Maxx.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Tuesday OOTD: Club Monaco skirt with and without Helmut Lang jacket. Sergio Rossi heels.


----------



## Edonis06

Again the trench is out ! Expect this time it is a Burberry trench coat  from the heritage collection, the kensington long.  I just love how effortless it is to wear it. Any thoughts or impressions?

I was thinking to make a review of it and compare it to other trench coat brands, would you like it ?


----------



## Christofle

dangerouscurves said:


> Chose an outfit that's as colorful as Easter eggs on Easter.
> Sweater from Zara, LV bag with shoulder strap from MCM, and Hogan sneakers. Sunglass are from Calvin Klein that I found at TK Maxx.
> View attachment 5382542


Very festive !


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD: Club Monaco skirt with and without Helmut Lang jacket. Sergio Rossi heels.
> View attachment 5383316
> View attachment 5383317


Love the outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Edonis06 said:


> Again the trench is out ! Expect this time it is a Burberry trench coat  from the heritage collection, the kensington long.  I just love how effortless it is to wear it. Any thoughts or impressions?
> 
> I was thinking to make a review of it and compare it to other trench coat brands, would you like it ?
> View attachment 5383320
> View attachment 5383321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383324


You look great and yes would love to see a review/comparison to other brands, especially on quality, cut and longevity!


----------



## Christofle

Edonis06 said:


> Again the trench is out ! Expect this time it is a Burberry trench coat  from the heritage collection, the kensington long.  I just love how effortless it is to wear it. Any thoughts or impressions?
> 
> I was thinking to make a review of it and compare it to other trench coat brands, would you like it ?
> View attachment 5383320
> View attachment 5383321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383324


Burberry makes a great trench. I love the fit but what usually holds them back for me is the lack of hand stitching and the materials usually feel a little rough. (These are minor due to the utilitarian nature of the garment).

As you mentioned, very effortless and easy to match!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Tuesday OOTD: Club Monaco skirt with and without Helmut Lang jacket. Sergio Rossi heels.
> View attachment 5383316
> View attachment 5383317


   Loving your last 3 looks!!!


----------



## Antonia

Edonis06 said:


> Again the trench is out ! Expect this time it is a Burberry trench coat  from the heritage collection, the kensington long.  I just love how effortless it is to wear it. Any thoughts or impressions?
> 
> I was thinking to make a review of it and compare it to other trench coat brands, would you like it ?
> View attachment 5383320
> View attachment 5383321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383324


Nice trench!! Love how it looks belted here!


----------



## Miarta

Sunday funday


----------



## Edonis06

Antonia said:


> Nice trench!! Love how it looks belted here!


Thank you ! Yes belted or not belted. Collar up. Belt tied behind ... they are so many ways to style and wear the trench. It is amazing.


----------



## Edonis06

BalenciagaKitte said:


> You look great and yes would love to see a review/comparison to other brands, especially on quality, cut and longevity!


Thank you ! I believe the review is on its way


----------



## Christofle

Today’s theme is a tree!

Shirt with a leaf print and the bottoms and shoes represent Fall foliage in reds and oranges.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Today’s theme is a tree!
> 
> Shirt with a leaf print and the bottoms and shoes represent Fall foliage in reds and oranges.
> 
> View attachment 5384169


Ahhh love this so much I can't stand it! The shoes!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Today’s theme is a tree!
> 
> Shirt with a leaf print and the bottoms and shoes represent Fall foliage in reds and oranges.
> 
> View attachment 5384169


Always amazing @Christofle !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5383963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday funday


Perfection! Louboutins for the win!


----------



## ditzydi

I went to Costco on Saturday to get shampoo and walked out $300 poorer.  Picked up this dress and some adidas sets for my son.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> I went to Costco on Saturday to get shampoo and walked out $300 poorer.  Picked up this dress and some adidas sets for my son.


They sell clothes at Costco? That’s pretty cool!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> I went to Costco on Saturday to get shampoo and walked out $300 poorer.  Picked up this dress and some adidas sets for my son.


That's how it always is going there...that's why it's called COST co!   HAHA...like Whole Foods is really Whole Paycheck!


----------



## lill_canele

Another all-black ensemble


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> They sell clothes at Costco? That’s pretty cool!



They do and it's dangerous.  Ha.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> They do and it's dangerous.  Ha.


Come in for a chicken and leave with a wardrobe


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD cloudy wet Thursday - Vince silk dress, Louboutins


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lill_canele said:


> Another all-black ensemble
> 
> View attachment 5384933


Wow love that cape blazer and you styled it perfectly!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD cloudy wet Thursday - Vince silk dress, Louboutins
> View attachment 5385140
> View attachment 5385141


Looking fabulous! The dress looks so comfy and easy to wear too!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Another all-black ensemble
> 
> View attachment 5384933


The pug firefighter


----------



## lill_canele

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow love that cape blazer and you styled it perfectly!



Thank you! It's Burberry


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Looking fabulous! The dress looks so comfy and easy to wear too!


Thank you! Yes it's very comfortable!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Fri-yay! Club Monaco sweater, Vince Camuto skirt, Michael Michael Kors heels.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Saturday !
> View attachment 5381324


Nice shirt and jacket


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Fri-yay! Club Monaco sweater, Vince Camuto skirt, Michael Michael Kors heels.
> View attachment 5386016


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

Edonis06 said:


> Again the trench is out ! Expect this time it is a Burberry trench coat  from the heritage collection, the kensington long.  I just love how effortless it is to wear it. Any thoughts or impressions?
> 
> I was thinking to make a review of it and compare it to other trench coat brands, would you like it ?
> View attachment 5383320
> View attachment 5383321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383324


You look great I love the Kensington


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> You look great and yes would love to see a review/comparison to other brands, especially on quality, cut and longevity!


 I thinks it’s simple an iconic piece you can find all about it on their website.
The guardian did an article about it one of my favorite pieces in my closet. So versatile.









						The hands behind the heritage: inside the Burberry factory in Yorkshire
					

At the luxury brand’s Castleford factory women make light work of stitching 5,000 trenchcoats a week, each selling for £1,100




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD cloudy wet Thursday - Vince silk dress, Louboutins
> View attachment 5385140
> View attachment 5385141


Beautiful love it .


----------



## Cams

My outfits this week


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> My outfits this week


Lovely outfits and what a beautiful view in that last photo!!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Monday,  day off.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Lovely outfits and what a beautiful view in that last photo!!


Thank you Antonia is our home here. Love being outside when the weather is not so gloom.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week except Monday,  day off.
> View attachment 5386229
> View attachment 5386230
> View attachment 5386231
> View attachment 5386232


I love them all. By the yellow one my favorite.


----------



## Miarta

Diner date with my hubby


----------



## Edonis06

Cams said:


> I thinks it’s simple an iconic piece you can find all about it on their website.
> The guardian did an article about it one of my favorite pieces in my closet. So versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hands behind the heritage: inside the Burberry factory in Yorkshire
> 
> 
> At the luxury brand’s Castleford factory women make light work of stitching 5,000 trenchcoats a week, each selling for £1,100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Yes I read about these articles and some other reviews but still I was thinking to share my own thoughts and experiences about trenchcoat. Before this Burberry I used to own or tried other trench's brands  

But what I can say is that Burberry trench coat are by far the best.


----------



## Edonis06

Cams said:


> My outfits this week


You look very gorgeous!   I especially love the last outfit with the leather black jacket! It looks very nice and break the formal look of the dress for a more "casual/badass look"


----------



## Cams

Edonis06 said:


> You look very gorgeous!   I especially love the last outfit with the leather black jacket! It looks very nice and break the formal look of the dress for a more "casual/badass look"


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Edonis06 said:


> Yes I read about these articles and some other reviews but still I was thinking to share my own thoughts and experiences about trenchcoat. Before this Burberry I used to own or tried other trench's brands
> 
> But what I can say is that Burberry trench coat are by far the best.


Please we all waiting for your review I can’t wait to read .


----------



## Edonis06

Cams said:


> Please we all waiting for your review I can’t wait to read .


All done ! I hope I gave enough information. That's the first time for me doing this kind of exercise lol


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD - Brooks Brothers dress, Melissa shoes


----------



## lizz

Amazon dress and tote, Baske sandals, belt made by local craftsman


----------



## Miarta

Sunday branch


----------



## lill_canele

Going out!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Going out!
> 
> View attachment 5388153
> View attachment 5388154


Who’s the dress by? Also have fun!


----------



## Edonis06

lill_canele said:


> Going out!
> 
> View attachment 5388153
> View attachment 5388154


Looking super elegant and gorgeous with this dress


----------



## lill_canele

Edonis06 said:


> Looking super elegant and gorgeous with this dress



Thank you!!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Who’s the dress by? Also have fun!



Thanks! Burberry!


----------



## lizz

Venus camo dress


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Simple look today with Gucci belt and slides.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Simple look today with Gucci belt and slides.
> View attachment 5388455


This look is so effortlessly chic!!!


----------



## Christofle

Chambray wool joggers today!


----------



## jblended

Christofle said:


> Chambray wool joggers today!


"Pay attention to me daddy! " 
So much personality in Princess Luna!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Chambray wool joggers today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388549


Nera loves it


----------



## Christofle

jblended said:


> "Pay attention to me daddy! "
> So much personality in Princess Luna!


Circus act  She’s like a little monkey !


----------



## jblended

Apologies for the multi-post; the photos weren't loading properly for me.



BalenciagaKitte said:


> Simple look today with Gucci belt and slides.


Love the look, but love your radiant smile even more! 


Miarta said:


> Nera loves it


Hello Nera!


----------



## 501st

jblended said:


> "Pay attention to me daddy! "
> So much personality in Princess Luna!



Reminds me of a certain image


----------



## Christofle

501st said:


> Reminds me of a certain image
> 
> View attachment 5388615


I would I revise this to 5 minutes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - faux leather BCBGMaxAzria top with navy tee and skirt. Which do you like best: top tied in back with Paul Green loafers, or top tied in front with Manolos?


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - faux leather BCBGMaxAzria top with navy tee and skirt. Which do you like best: top tied in back with Paul Green loafers, or top tied in front with Manolos?
> View attachment 5389299
> View attachment 5389298


Manolo's for me!!!!!!!


----------



## jblended

Ooh, tied forward with the Manolos for me too!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - faux leather BCBGMaxAzria top with navy tee and skirt. Which do you like best: top tied in back with Paul Green loafers, or top tied in front with Manolos?
> View attachment 5389299
> View attachment 5389298


Bottom one!!! The tie detailing in front makes a big difference!


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - faux leather BCBGMaxAzria top with navy tee and skirt. Which do you like best: top tied in back with Paul Green loafers, or top tied in front with Manolos?
> View attachment 5389299
> View attachment 5389298


Kitte nooo, it’s a beautiful top do the bright background (underground lol) to make it stand out.I’m sorry …………


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - faux leather BCBGMaxAzria top with navy tee and skirt. Which do you like best: top tied in back with Paul Green loafers, or top tied in front with Manolos?
> View attachment 5389299
> View attachment 5389298



Manolo with out question
Would love to see them paired with jeans?


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - faux leather BCBGMaxAzria top with navy tee and skirt. Which do you like best: top tied in back with Paul Green loafers, or top tied in front with Manolos?
> View attachment 5389299
> View attachment 5389298



I like it top tied in front with the Manolos.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - LOFT linen shorts, J Crew tee and belt, Elizabeth & James blazer, Choo heels, Longchamp tote


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - LOFT linen shorts, J Crew tee and belt, Elizabeth & James blazer, Choo heels, Longchamp tote
> View attachment 5390245
> View attachment 5390246


Love this!  The color looks great on you!   And I like both looks...with and without jacket!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - LOFT linen shorts, J Crew tee and belt, Elizabeth & James blazer, Choo heels, Longchamp tote
> View attachment 5390245
> View attachment 5390246


The catagiri charm


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this!  The color looks great on you!   And I like both looks...with and without jacket!


Thanks! It's cold in the morning so I wear the jacket to work and in freezing air-conditioned office, then sans jacket later!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> The catagiri charm


Thank you! The number of kawaii felt bag charms on Etsy is overwheming and wonderful!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD (day off)


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD (day off)
> View attachment 5391455


I love this...another effortless look!!    Love the Gucci shoes/belt!!  Are those jeans by Madewell?  I just bought a pair that look similar.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I love this...another effortless look!!    Love the Gucci shoes/belt!!  Are those jeans by Madewell?  I just bought a pair that look similar.


Thanks Antonia! They are by Frame Denim. They are Le Sylvie Slender Straight, wash is Sonoma Rips.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday - I've worn/posted this outfit before but with heels


----------



## ditzydi

Tgif!  I thought we had survived but got to the office and apparently the corporate office failed to pay the electric bill so we’re sitting in the dark waiting for corporate to get their crap together and power back on.


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## lizz

Venus tweed jacket


----------



## lizz

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - faux leather BCBGMaxAzria top with navy tee and skirt. Which do you like best: top tied in back with Paul Green loafers, or top tied in front with Manolos?
> View attachment 5389299
> View attachment 5389298


The Manolos look great with it!


----------



## 501st

Been a fan of Scandinavian brands recently, Tiger of Sweden & Iguassu today


----------



## lizz

Closeup of AGL sandals because they are so pretty with the green detail!


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD (day off)
> View attachment 5391455



Beautiful outfit


----------



## Miarta

I was a…………classy lady today ……I hope,lol


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD - dress is French Connection, SW heels


----------



## twanky

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - LOFT linen shorts, J Crew tee and belt, Elizabeth & James blazer, Choo heels, Longchamp tote
> View attachment 5390245
> View attachment 5390246


Love the look! The bag charm is too cute! Where did you get it?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

twanky said:


> Love the look! The bag charm is too cute! Where did you get it?


It's from Etsy





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Rails silk button-up shirt: tucked or untucked? Burberry scarf, Phillip Lim crop sweater, Haider Ackermann heels


----------



## Airin..yume

My outfit the other day! Pastels make me smile  I took my lilac coco handle out for that day!


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Rails silk button-up shirt: tucked or untucked? Burberry scarf, Phillip Lim crop sweater, Haider Ackermann heels
> View attachment 5394174
> View attachment 5394175
> View attachment 5394173


In


----------



## Christofle

Airin..yume said:


> My outfit the other day! Pastels make me smile  I took my lilac coco handle out for that day!


Lovely pastels indeed!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Airin..yume said:


> My outfit the other day! Pastels make me smile  I took my lilac coco handle out for that day!


You look amazing! Great color combo.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Rails silk button-up shirt: tucked or untucked? Burberry scarf, Phillip Lim crop sweater, Haider Ackermann heels
> View attachment 5394174
> View attachment 5394175
> View attachment 5394173


2nd vote for tucked in!!  Love the Burberry!!  I need to wear mine more often although your material springy and mine is fall-ish.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> 2nd vote for tucked in!!  Love the Burberry!!  I need to wear mine more often although your material springy and mine is fall-ish.


Thank you! Yes mine is Wool Silk Gauze from Fashionphile.


----------



## twanky

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thx!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - the best shoes to wear on a rainy day are rubber shoes...bomber jacket and tee are Theory


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - the best shoes to wear on a rainy day are rubber shoes...bomber jacket and tee are Theory
> View attachment 5394957
> View attachment 5394958


Yes, especially when they're Gucci!!


----------



## Christofle

Suspiciously Fall looking


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5395153
> 
> Suspiciously Fall looking


WOW, that's a great leather jacket!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - May the 4th Be With You! Happy Star Wars day to those who celebrate it!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - May the 4th Be With You! Happy Star Wars day to those who celebrate it!
> View attachment 5395773
> View attachment 5395774


What a lovely stormtrooper!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - May the 4th Be With You! Happy Star Wars day to those who celebrate it!
> View attachment 5395773
> View attachment 5395774


Ahhh I thought of you today because I remember you saying the same thing last year!  May the Fourth be with you my friend!!


----------



## essiedub

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Rails silk button-up shirt: tucked or untucked? Burberry scarf, Phillip Lim crop sweater, Haider Ackermann heels
> View attachment 5394174
> View attachment 5394175
> View attachment 5394173


I am really liking your “which way” posts.  great styling inspirations...I am so not creative this way. Learning a lot. thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> What a lovely stormtrooper!


Thanks Christofle, actually that's my car, the Stormcooper! It's a white car with black roof and mirrors....
Plates:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Ahhh I thought of you today because I remember you saying the same thing last year!  May the Fourth be with you my friend!!



   thanks Antonia!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

essiedub said:


> I am really liking your “which way” posts.  great styling inspirations...I am so not creative this way. Learning a lot. thanks!


Aw you're welcome essiedub! Sometimes I am just figuring out as I go along and don't know which looks best until I see photos!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Christofle, actually that's my car, the Stormcooper! It's a white car with black roof and mirrors....
> Plates:
> View attachment 5395837


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks Christofle, actually that's my car, the Stormcooper! It's a white car with black roof and mirrors....
> Plates:
> View attachment 5395837


That's awesome!!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Casual dinner date night! I love this dress because the straps are removable and the sleeves can be adjusted for a different look.


----------



## Antonia

lill_canele said:


> Casual dinner date night! I love this dress because the straps are removable and the sleeves can be adjusted for a different look.
> View attachment 5397075
> View attachment 5397076


I love this dress!!  Who is it by?


----------



## lill_canele

Antonia said:


> I love this dress!!  Who is it by?



Thanks! All Saints!


----------



## Antonia

This week in no particular order


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Casual dinner date night! I love this dress because the straps are removable and the sleeves can be adjusted for a different look.
> View attachment 5397075
> View attachment 5397076


Are the sandals Chloé?


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Are the sandals Chloé?



Ding ding ding! Correct!


----------



## Christofle

Map of London shorts and some new slides


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5397323
> View attachment 5397324
> 
> Map of London shorts and some new slides


WOW, those shorts are so cool!!! And love the Versace sandals!!


----------



## lizz

I am the biggest fan of gladiator sandals in the world and would have 100 pairs if I could. Closeup of watch, this is a cheap watch I bought from a kiosk in the mall when I was in my 20s. The secondhand is a VW bug, just found it in my jewelry box recently.


----------



## lizz

Happy Mother’s Day to all those who celebrate it! Loving my new Free People  sandals.


----------



## Miarta




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Mothers Day in the U.S.A.!
old Tibi dress with old pink blouse, new Stuart Weitzman sandals


----------



## _Moravia_

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5398935
> View attachment 5398936



This is a fabulous look on you!


----------



## Antonia

lizz said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all those who celebrate it! Loving my new Free People  sandals.
> View attachment 5398891


Ohh I love those shoes!!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Mothers Day in the U.S.A.!
> old Tibi dress with old pink blouse, new Stuart Weitzman sandals
> View attachment 5398973
> View attachment 5398974
> View attachment 5398975


I love Tibi!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397278
> View attachment 5397279
> View attachment 5397280
> View attachment 5397281
> View attachment 5397282


These outfits are all so perfect and the shoes!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> These outfits are all so perfect and the shoes!


Oh, thank you @BalenciagaKitte !  I really appreciate the shoe compliment coming from the queen of shoes!!!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 5399289


OMG, Luna!!  What do you suppose she's saying?  Oh, nice outfit by the way!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> OMG, Luna!!  What do you suppose she's saying?  Oh, nice outfit by the way!


The same thing she says every day.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Helmut Lang polo, Agnona silk skirt


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> The same thing she says every day.
> 
> View attachment 5399322


LOL!!!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 5399289


Ok, it’s official, never mind your outfit, I want her!!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Ok, it’s official, never mind your outfit, I want her!!!!!


Careful, she’s dangerous !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Careful, she’s dangerous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399343


Beautiful and dangerous!!   The claws are out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Careful, she’s dangerous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399343


And she is also black smoke, to top it off!!!!! Ahhhhh, girl can dream ……


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 5399289



I react that way to Monday mornings too, Luna.


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 5399289


Omg your cat had a serious case of the Mondays. Ha!


----------



## ditzydi

been wearing repeats lately trying to shop my closet I suppose but I did wear this Rachel Roy dress I got nwt on my neighborhood buy sell page for $20 out for Mother’s Day.   Of course I still had to spend some money to get it altered because it was a foot too long.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - another day, another Helmut Lang polo...


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> been wearing repeats lately trying to shop my closet I suppose but I did wear this Rachel Roy dress I got nwt on my neighborhood buy sell page for $20 out for Mother’s Day.   Of course I still had to spend some money to get it altered because it was a foot too long.


What a beautiful dress!!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - another day, another Helmut Lang polo...
> View attachment 5400044


Love this!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - old DvF shift dress, Stuart Weitzman sandals


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - old DvF shift dress, Stuart Weitzman sandals
> View attachment 5400663


Pretty in Pink!!


----------



## lizz

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Mothers Day in the U.S.A.!
> old Tibi dress with old pink blouse, new Stuart Weitzman sandals
> View attachment 5398973
> View attachment 5398974
> View attachment 5398975


These sandals are beautiful! The leather looks so buttery and soft.


----------



## lizz

Antonia said:


> Ohh I love those shoes!!!


Thank you! The leather is very soft, Napa leather.


----------



## lizz

Dress fit for Spring, think it’s from ASOS


----------



## lizz

ditzydi said:


> been wearing repeats lately trying to shop my closet I suppose but I did wear this Rachel Roy dress I got nwt on my neighborhood buy sell page for $20 out for Mother’s Day.   Of course I still had to spend some money to get it altered because it was a foot too long.


This is such a pretty, fresh look! And congrats on the deal!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday... another day, another sleeveless shift dress. This one is old from LOFT. 


To make this dress office-air-conditioning-ready, I tried it with a blazer and a neon sweater over it.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... another day, another sleeveless shift dress. This one is old from LOFT.
> View attachment 5401368
> 
> To make this dress office-air-conditioning-ready, I tried it with a blazer and a neon sweater over it.
> View attachment 5401370
> View attachment 5401371


You look like summer!!  We are supposed to finally get warmer weather starting today into the weekend, so maybe I can dress more like you!!  Love everything!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> You look like summer!!  We are supposed to finally get warmer weather starting today into the weekend, so maybe I can dress more like you!!  Love everything!!


Thank you Antonia! Yes it's been in the 90 F this week!


----------



## Jereni

Christofle said:


> Careful, she’s dangerous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399343



This photo is amazing OMG. Her facial expression is epic.


----------



## lizz




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay... another day, another sleeveless shift dress, another with and without sweater. Jimmy Choo sandals


----------



## Antonia

Almost forgot!!   This week in no particular order:


----------



## lill_canele

Work event


----------



## _Moravia_

lill_canele said:


> Work event
> 
> View attachment 5402825



Love your whole ensemble, especially the pants. Would you mind saying where they're from?


----------



## lizz

Going to a blue and white party today, theme is Southern Seersucker. I don’t have any seersucker!


----------



## lill_canele

_Moravia_ said:


> Love your whole ensemble, especially the pants. Would you mind saying where they're from?



thank you! The pants are Burberry. They are very light and breathable!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday


----------



## Miarta

Mono Sunday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday - Theory swing dress, Balenciaga sandals


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday - Theory swing dress, Balenciaga sandals
> View attachment 5404257


How many kitties do you have, lol


----------



## jelliedfeels

lizz said:


> View attachment 5402272


Of topic, but I love your modern Rococo interior aesthetic.
You also have a lovely collection of summer dresses.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Mono Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404223
> View attachment 5404225
> View attachment 5404226


Are the Pom Pom heels by aquazurra?


----------



## ditzydi

Going out with my girlfriends for a belated birthday dinner and then to the spa for pampering.


----------



## Jereni

Out to the movies tonight.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Going out with my girlfriends for a belated birthday dinner and then to the spa for pampering.


Chunky chain Evelyne 

So cool and funky! Have fun!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday - Theory swing dress, Balenciaga sandals
> View attachment 5404257



Is this a new kitty? Don't remember seeing him/her... Lovely outfit!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Miarta said:


> How many kitties do you have, lol


Hi Miarta and JenJBS that is our neighbor's cat, Apollo, coming by to photobomb!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Are the Pom Pom heels by aquazurra?


No, that is Dolce and Gabbana.


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi Miarta and JenJBS that is our neighbor's cat, Apollo, coming by to photobomb!


I don’t know ……… I think there was another kitty (calico) the other day…… lol the other neighbor??? Lol


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Miarta said:


> I don’t know ……… I think there was another kitty (calico) the other day…… lol the other neighbor??? Lol


We have two sister cats, a calico and a tortie. Both occasionally show up in my photos!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - vintage tie-neck blouse... left loose and tied in a bow


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> We have two sister cats, a calico and a tortie. Both occasionally show up in my photos!


Lovely girls… tied.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - vintage tie-neck blouse... left loose and tied in a bow
> View attachment 5404756
> View attachment 5404757



Love!  I need to know how you tie such a perfect bow on that blouse.  Mine are always a hot mess.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Love!  I need to know how you tie such a perfect bow on that blouse.  Mine are always a hot mess.


Mine are too! I think I just got lucky this morning and the bow stayed even and horizontal.


----------



## ditzydi

My boss is buying a house and was purging.  She gave me this Calvin Klein. dress because she’d never fit into it again.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> My boss is buying a house and was purging.  She gave me this Calvin Klein. dress because she’d never fit into it again.


What a lovely dress!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> My boss is buying a house and was purging.  She gave me this Calvin Klein. dress because she’d never fit into it again.


Wow, I love that dress...it fits you perfectly!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404733



Hi, Luna!     

Love the fabric of those shorts!


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404733


Your shorts are so cool!  Are they supposed to be an aerial view of a city?


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Your shorts are so cool!  Are they supposed to be an aerial view of a city?


Correct, London England.

They are sample that never went into production (if I remember correctly, it was a Liberty London Print).

Sharp eye!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Christofle said:


> Correct, London England.
> 
> They are sample that never went into production (if I remember correctly, it was a Liberty London Print).
> 
> Sharp eye!!!



How cool and I used to stare at aerials for a previous job.  So I had flashbacks when I saw your shorts.  He.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - tucked and untucked into Sezané skirt with Hermés sandals...


----------



## ditzydi

Summer is here.  So get ready for all the skirt and dress outfits.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - tucked and untucked into Sezané skirt with Hermés sandals...
> View attachment 5405722
> View attachment 5405723


Love the H shoes!    Oh, and not sure if you're asking, but tucked in!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the H shoes!    Oh, and not sure if you're asking, but tucked in!!


Thank you! I ended up wearing it tucked in!


----------



## Jereni

ditzydi said:


> Summer is here.  So get ready for all the skirt and dress outfits.



Love it! I did the same today, black pencil skirt and blouse. All the better to show off the new kicks…


----------



## ditzydi

Jereni said:


> Love it! I did the same today, black pencil skirt and blouse. All the better to show off the new kicks…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406059


. I would be showing those off too.  Super cute.


----------



## ditzydi

It’s a white Wednesday today.


----------



## lill_canele

Work ootd


----------



## Jereni

Fun summery pants, new slides, Chanel Trendy clutch, and…. cat.


----------



## vinotastic

Jereni said:


> Love it! I did the same today, black pencil skirt and blouse. All the better to show off the new kicks…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406059


 I bought these in white!  LOVE THEM


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - some of my closet staples: a Vince tee with pants (Lafayette 148) and Louboutins!


----------



## vinotastic

High neck ruffle sleeveless top (Ann Taylor), slim pants (Uniqlo), strappy sandals (Charles David) 

not shown: strathberry East west mini in navy/burgundy/white combo.

sorry for the poor office bathroom photo


----------



## lizz

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404733


These shorts are my fave!


----------



## lizz




----------



## ditzydi

I love seeing everybody’s pets photobombing.   Her hee.


----------



## Jereni

vinotastic said:


> I bought these in white!  LOVE THEM



I tried them on in the white too!!! So gorgeous.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay: team pearls or team belt? Vince tee, Dolce & Gabbana skirt, Marni belt, Melissa heels


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay: team pearls or team belt? Vince tee, Dolce & Gabbana skirt, Marni belt, Melissa heels
> View attachment 5408339
> View attachment 5408340


Pearls!!!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5408376
> View attachment 5408379
> View attachment 5408380
> View attachment 5408381
> View attachment 5408382


Fantastic as always Antonia! Especially love the third one with the jacket tucked into the joggers!


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay: team pearls or team belt? Vince tee, Dolce & Gabbana skirt, Marni belt, Melissa heels
> View attachment 5408339
> View attachment 5408340


Team  belt


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fantastic as always Antonia! Especially love the third one with the jacket tucked into the joggers!


Thank you!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Work ootd
> 
> View attachment 5406911
> View attachment 5406912


So lovely


----------



## Miarta

Ok people!!!! Let me share my kitty ……………


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Casual Saturday!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Miarta said:


> Ok people!!!! Let me share my kitty ……………
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409090


Awww hi kitty!!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay: team pearls or team belt? Vince tee, Dolce & Gabbana skirt, Marni belt, Melissa heels
> View attachment 5408339
> View attachment 5408340


Love the skirt .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5408376
> View attachment 5408379
> View attachment 5408380
> View attachment 5408381
> View attachment 5408382


Lovely as always .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404733


Love the shorts.


----------



## Cams

I have been away was in Canadian Rockies mountain then went to Vegas to celebrate my birthday here are my outfits.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Casual Saturday!
> View attachment 5409321



Cool


----------



## Miarta

Flowery Sunday


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> I have been away was in Canadian Rockies mountain then went to Vegas to celebrate my birthday here are my outfits.


All fabulous outfits...and happy birthday again!  The world is your runway Cams!!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Casual dinner out with friends!


----------



## Antonia

lill_canele said:


> Casual dinner out with friends!
> 
> View attachment 5410116
> View attachment 5410117


Your little doggie is so cute...looking up at you in the second photo!


----------



## ditzydi

Kiddo finished school on Friday so my Mondays are much less chaotic.  Woo hoo.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## Christofle

I don’t think she wanted to be photographed today


----------



## lill_canele

Antonia said:


> Your little doggie is so cute...looking up at you in the second photo!



Thank you! Haha, it was so endearing I had to keep in him the pic.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> I don’t think she wanted to be photographed today
> View attachment 5410431
> View attachment 5410432


Oh no....looks like the claws are out again!!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Cams said:


> I have been away was in Canadian Rockies mountain then went to Vegas to celebrate my birthday here are my outfits.



Happy belated birthday! Looking great as always!


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5410420
> View attachment 5410421


I wish (sometimes) that I could  dress up for work , at least occasionally!!!
Today, hanging up in the air…….


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> I have been away was in Canadian Rockies mountain then went to Vegas to celebrate my birthday here are my outfits.


Hope you had a fun series of trips! Happy belated birthday !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Miarta said:


> I wish (sometimes) that I could  dress up for work , at least occasionally!!!
> Today, hanging up in the air…….


Do you work in an art museum?


----------



## Miarta

Weeeeeeellllllll


----------



## Miarta

Miarta said:


> Weeeeeeellllllll


I work on scaffold , lol


----------



## ditzydi

Happy belated birthday @Cams hope it was as fabulous as you and your outfits!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I don’t think she wanted to be photographed today
> View attachment 5410431
> View attachment 5410432



Details on that gold bracelet, please. 

Oh, Luna! As I tell my cats: Paws, not claws! But you probably won't listen any better than they do...


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Details on that gold bracelet, please.
> 
> Oh, Luna! As I tell my cats: Paws, not claws! But you probably won't listen any better than they do...


Luna loves her murder mittens. 

Not much to say, it was a piece I commissioned for my 25th birthday. On the flip side of the cuff there’s two gypsy set cushion cut diamonds that are .25 cw each to represent the years.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Luna loves her murder mittens.
> 
> Not much to say, it was a piece I commissioned for my 25th birthday. On the flip side of the cuff there’s two gypsy set cushion cut diamonds that are .25 cw each to represent the years.



Oh! One of the pieces you designed! Have you considered a 'side hustle' - or even career - in designing luxury items?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Oh! One of the pieces you designed! Have you considered a 'side hustle' - or even career - in designing luxury items?


I have not


----------



## 880

@Christofle . I love the bracelet!



Cams said:


> I have been away was in Canadian Rockies mountain then went to Vegas to celebrate my birthday here are my outfits.



Happy birthday! You look beautiful!

Nili Lotan shirt dress, Loewe obi belt, 28BBK, brushed PHW, white leather Birkenstocks


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> @Christofle . I love the bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! You look beautiful!
> 
> Nili Lotan shirt dress, Loewe obi belt, 28BBK, brushed PHW, white leather Birkenstocks
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410931


Obi looks fab !


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Obi looks fab !


Thank you! It’s one of my favorite things! Hugs


----------



## ditzydi

Buddy says hi.


----------



## Antonia

Miarta said:


> Flowery Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409721
> View attachment 5409722


This is lovely!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - shirt over rib tank dress, Haider Ackermann sandals, Sweetie the cat. Belt is old Marni.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - shirt over rib tank dress, Haider Ackermann sandals, Sweetie the cat. Belt is old Marni.
> View attachment 5411176


THOSE SHOES!!!


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - shirt over rib tank dress, Haider Ackermann sandals, Sweetie the cat. Belt is old Marni.
> View attachment 5411176



You look dashing in black!


----------



## Christofle

Nothing too exciting


----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - shirt over rib tank dress, Haider Ackermann sandals, Sweetie the cat. Belt is old Marni.
> View attachment 5411176


Beautiful …and the cat is not bad either …


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Nothing too exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411251



Love the orange and blue color combo!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD rainy Wednesday


----------



## Antonia

@Christofle and @BalenciagaKitte , _orange_ you copying each other now?  See what I did there?


----------



## XCCX

Help me choose!


----------



## Antonia

XCCX said:


> Help me choose! :heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411871


Pink!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

XCCX said:


> Help me choose!
> View attachment 5411871


Pink.


----------



## Christofle

White and pink


----------



## acrid82

XCCX said:


> Help me choose!



Def white! More versatile and chic.


----------



## XCCX

Christofle said:


> White and pink


Love your thinking!


----------



## XCCX

acrid82 said:


> Def white! More versatile and chic.


Thank you! Just to clarify I am already a lucky owner of both bags just trying to see which one looks best..


----------



## acrid82

khklj


XCCX said:


> Thank you! Just to clarify I am already a lucky owner of both bags just trying to see which one looks best..



Def white!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

XCCX said:


> Help me choose!
> View attachment 5411871


What shoes are you wearing with this outfit?


----------



## XCCX

BalenciagaKitte said:


> What shoes are you wearing with this outfit?


Hmmm good question, I’ll wear it in the weekend so still have time to think.. I have a matching Valentino rockstud pumps for each bag (an ivory and a pink). What do you suggest?


----------



## Miarta

XCCX said:


> Thank you! Just to clarify I am already a lucky owner of both bags just trying to see which one looks best..


Welllll?????? What are you wearing???!?!?? Lol


----------



## XCCX

Miarta said:


> Welllll?????? What are you wearing???!?!?? Lol


I love both so I think I’ll wear pink one time and white the other! And I’m glad that my post made you laugh out loud


----------



## Christofle

XCCX said:


> I love both so I think I’ll wear pink one time and white the other! And I’m glad that my post made you laugh out loud


Now that’s the right attitude! Gotta give both equal attention!


----------



## XCCX

Christofle said:


> Now that’s the right attitude! Gotta give both equal attention!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> All fabulous outfits...and happy birthday again!  The world is your runway Cams!!!!


Thank you my beautiful  friend .


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Kiddo finished school on Friday so my Mondays are much less chaotic.  Woo hoo.


Love the skirt .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> I don’t think she wanted to be photographed today
> View attachment 5410431
> View attachment 5410432


Nice and simple love it


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5410420
> View attachment 5410421


Lovely colors love it .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Hope you had a fun series of trips! Happy belated birthday !


Thank you Christofle .


----------



## Cams

lill_canele said:


> Happy belated birthday! Looking great as always!


Thank you .


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

XCCX said:


> I love both so I think I’ll wear pink one time and white the other! And I’m glad that my post made you laugh out loud


Yes and please post both outfits here!


----------



## HavPlenty

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5398935
> View attachment 5398936


LOVE IT! The whole look is fabulous. Who makes the skirt?


----------



## HavPlenty

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - old DvF shift dress, Stuart Weitzman sandals
> View attachment 5400663


Super Cute!


----------



## HavPlenty

Jereni said:


> Fun summery pants, new slides, Chanel Trendy clutch, and…. cat.
> 
> View attachment 5406922


Love the slides!


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

Taking my lady dior on a lazy walk through the mall


----------



## Miarta

HavPlenty said:


> LOVE IT! The whole look is fabulous. Who makes the skirt?


Versace


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD with and without belt bag. Whole outfit is secondhand (even the bag)!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD with and without belt bag. Whole outfit is secondhand (even the bag)!
> View attachment 5412472
> View attachment 5412473


Love the Prada belt bag!!!


----------



## Miarta

Antonia said:


> Love the Prada belt bag!!!


Yeah but not with the jacket


----------



## Miarta

I’m off for a long weekend,  casual mornin coffee with my girl down the street …


----------



## HavPlenty

Miarta said:


> Versace


I was gonna say but didn't want to be wrong. It's beautiful.


----------



## HavPlenty

Miarta said:


> I’m off for a long weekend,  casual mornin coffee with my girl down the street …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412495


Somebody is having themselves a "hot girls summer".  Love it.


----------



## Miarta

HavPlenty said:


> Somebody is having themselves a "hot girls summer".  Love it.


Yes, she is literally a mile away from me and we have habit having coffee once a week (winter comes ,it’s full blown pajamas fest l am not making it up) I would not have it any other way!!!  Sometimes it’s hat sometimes it’s not, lol.  And please, don’t ever be afraid to be whatever, myself majority of the time I don’t want to be taken seriously life is to short!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

More like Outfit Of The Hour to make some Instagram reel   Mostly Gucci.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5413189
> View attachment 5413190


Love this blazer!!!   Happy weekend!!


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Happy belated birthday @Cams hope it was as fabulous as you and your outfits!


Thank you dear .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - shirt over rib tank dress, Haider Ackermann sandals, Sweetie the cat. Belt is old Marni.
> View attachment 5411176


Sexy shoes .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week:
> 
> View attachment 5413278
> View attachment 5413279
> View attachment 5413280
> View attachment 5413281
> View attachment 5413282


Antonia I love them all I love the red shoes.


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week .


----------



## Jereni

Miarta said:


> I’m off for a long weekend,  casual mornin coffee with my girl down the street …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412495



Love it! Your morning coffee looks like it will be fabulous.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Antonia I love them all I love the red shoes.


Thank you Cams!!  They're from Zara...kind of more orangey-red but I love the pop of color too!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week .


Looking great as usual Cams!  My favorite is the middle one!!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5413874


WOW, very dapper @Christofle !!  What a great looking jacket!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> WOW, very dapper @Christofle !!  What a great looking jacket!!


Thanks, my zegna couture jacket for my cousin’s wedding.


----------



## lill_canele

Channeling my inner Y2K.  
(not my usual but kind of always wanted to try this)


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Channeling my inner Y2K.
> (not my usual but kind of always wanted to try this)
> 
> View attachment 5414235
> View attachment 5414236
> View attachment 5414237


Is the furry jacket YSL? I recall a similar one in the men’s collection last year.


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Is the furry jacket YSL? I recall a similar one in the men’s collection last year.



Correct! It’s from the men’s 2022 spring/summer collection  Funny story, the first time I saw it in the men’s section; it was hanging upside-down  . It looked so weird like that but it’s what drew me to the jacket in the first place!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5413874


oh la la !!!!


----------



## Miarta

Two toned today


----------



## sassification

Going for a trip


----------



## lizz

Happy Memorial Day to those in the US.


----------



## lizz

Miarta said:


> Weeeeeeellllllll


This painting is amazing, Miarta!


----------



## Miarta

lizz said:


> This painting is amazing, Miarta!


I can’t thank you because I’m just restoring it, so credit goes to original artist. I will take credit for hanging up 60‘-70’ in the air,lol.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, Happy Memorial Day (U.S.)!


----------



## sassification

Day 2 vacay outfit.. i had food poisoning in the middle of the night.. wearing my fave dress to cheer me up.. lol


----------



## Miarta

sassification said:


> Day 2 vacay outfit.. i had food poisoning in the middle of the night.. wearing my fave dress to cheer me up.. lol
> 
> View attachment 5415558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415559


OMG ,I’m jealous vacation and the cleans!!!! Lol


----------



## Miarta

Stand of …  Uggy won
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5416050


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5413874


Love this look.


----------



## Cams

lizz said:


> Happy Memorial Day to those in the US.
> 
> View attachment 5415015


Lovely dress .


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - afternoon light and Heron Preston belt...


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Mimmy

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - afternoon light and Heron Preston belt...
> View attachment 5416079
> View attachment 5416080


Really love this outfit; the belt completes it!

I bought a plain romper that came with a self belt. I have been looking for a belt like yours and you have given me the inspiration to look harder.


----------



## Jereni

Today’s look. Olive green shift dress, Manolo patent pumps, and pink Tory Burch Lee Radziwell bag.

In retrospect I think the bag is a touch too pink for the earthy-toned dress, but it isn’t as much of a cool pink as it looks here - the lighting in this room isn’t the best.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Today’s look. Olive green shift dress, Manolo patent pumps, and pink Tory Burch Lee Radziwell bag.
> 
> In retrospect I think the bag is a touch too pink for the earthy-toned dress, but it isn’t as much of a cool pink as it looks here - the lighting in this room isn’t the best.
> 
> View attachment 5416295



I think your bag is perfect! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Hanash

Jereni said:


> Today’s look. Olive green shift dress, Manolo patent pumps, and pink Tory Burch Lee Radziwell bag.
> 
> In retrospect I think the bag is a touch too pink for the earthy-toned dress, but it isn’t as much of a cool pink as it looks here - the lighting in this room isn’t the best.
> 
> View attachment 5416295


what a cute bag and a lovely neutral shade!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Off to lunch with my RM Edie


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week .


Love the first pic


----------



## jeans&heels

lill_canele said:


> Channeling my inner Y2K.
> (not my usual but kind of always wanted to try this)
> 
> View attachment 5414235
> View attachment 5414236
> View attachment 5414237



Love this outfit


----------



## ditzydi

Didn’t get a picture of todays outfit before I had to ru. Out the door for an eye doctor appointment.  So I took one while I was trying on frames.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Birthday OOTD! Everlane dress, Rag & Bone ballet flats


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Birthday OOTD! Everlane dress, Rag & Bone ballet flats
> View attachment 5416941
> View attachment 5416940



Happy Birthday!   Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!   Hope you had a wonderful day!


Thanks JenJBS! Yes it was very encouraging. Here's my "out-to-dinner" birthday dress:


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks JenJBS! Yes it was very encouraging. Here's my "out-to-dinner" birthday dress:
> View attachment 5417392



Those shoes get me every time!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Those shoes get me every time!


and the bag


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thanks JenJBS! Yes it was very encouraging. Here's my "out-to-dinner" birthday dress:
> View attachment 5417392


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5417394



And all four of them probably make less noise than Luna...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Friday OOTD: Maje blouse, Lafayette 148 pants, Jimmy Choo heels  #WearOrange


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Birthday OOTD! Everlane dress, Rag & Bone ballet flats
> View attachment 5416941
> View attachment 5416940


Happy birthday!!! I love all of your outfits!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Happy birthday!!! I love all of your outfits!!!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Love the first pic


Thank you


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Didn’t get a picture of todays outfit before I had to ru. Out the door for an eye doctor appointment.  So I took one while I was trying on frames.


Wow love colour on your .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Friday OOTD: Maje blouse, Lafayette 148 pants, Jimmy Choo heels  #WearOrange
> View attachment 5417738


Happy birthday love it .


----------



## Cams

Here mine For  this week, still celebrated my birthday as some of my friend were away lol .


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here mine For  this week, still celebrated my birthday as some of my friend were away lol .


All beautiful Cams!!  Happy weekend!! XO


----------



## lizz




----------



## lizz

The morning sun washed out my shoes, I love my Vans.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> All beautiful Cams!!  Happy weekend!! XO


Thank you my dear for you also. Vancouver is still raining and cold. Hope you have better weather .


----------



## Jereni

Cams said:


> Here mine For  this week, still celebrated my birthday as some of my friend were away lol .



Love all these! You look great!


----------



## Jereni

Summer dress time! With my Polene mini Neuf and new sparkly sandals.


----------



## Cams

Jereni said:


> Love all these! You look great!


Thank you so much .


----------



## Cams

Jereni said:


> Summer dress time! With my Polene mini Neuf and new sparkly sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5418362


I like your sandals.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> All beautiful Cams!!  Happy weekend!! XO


Antonia here are your outfits?? I haven’t seen it yet, are you away??.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Summer dress time! With my Polene mini Neuf and new sparkly sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5418362


You know I love the Neuf & the new sandals are fabulous!


----------



## baghabitz34

ditzydi said:


> Didn’t get a picture of todays outfit before I had to ru. Out the door for an eye doctor appointment.  So I took one while I was trying on frames.


That color looks great on you!


----------



## baghabitz34

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Birthday OOTD! Everlane dress, Rag & Bone ballet flats
> View attachment 5416941
> View attachment 5416940


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Here mine For  this week, still celebrated my birthday as some of my friend were away lol .



Great outfits


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy belated birthday!


Aww thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Saturday OOTD I think of this as a "blogger uniform". Sorry my Greats sneakers got cut off.


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

From my Instagram ♡


----------



## Miarta




----------



## Miarta

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Birthday OOTD! Everlane dress, Rag & Bone ballet flats
> View attachment 5416941
> View attachment 5416940


Happy birthday to you!!


----------



## _Moravia_

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5419098



Fabulous look @Miarta! I especially love your sandals. Are they Jimmy Choos?


----------



## Miarta

_Moravia_ said:


> Fabulous look @Miarta! I especially love your sandals. Are they Jimmy Choos?


Thank you, the sandals are Hermès.


----------



## Antonia

Here are a few from last week:


----------



## _Moravia_

Miarta said:


> Thank you, the sandals are Hermès.



Great - thanks for the reply.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Here are a few from last week:
> View attachment 5419668
> View attachment 5419669
> View attachment 5419670


I love them all!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love them all!


Oh, thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5419748


Love the Alexander McQueen scarf....I need one of these in my life!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD yellow vintage sweater


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - Lacoste dress and watch, Repetto flats, Eric Bompard cashmere hoodie...


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5419098


The polka dot dress is so cute with the draping shoulder detail!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I wasn’t sure if the denim jacket and chambray dress was too much like double denim, which I’m very undecided about, but I think it works!


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> I wasn’t sure if the denim jacket and chambray dress was too much like double denim, which I’m very undecided about, but I think it works!
> 
> View attachment 5421306


You always look nice @JVSXOXO !!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> You always look nice @JVSXOXO !!



That means a lot coming from a fashionista such as yourself!


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> That means a lot coming from a fashionista such as yourself!


OMG, thanks!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JVSXOXO said:


> I wasn’t sure if the denim jacket and chambray dress was too much like double denim, which I’m very undecided about, but I think it works!
> 
> View attachment 5421306


It totally works!


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> I wasn’t sure if the denim jacket and chambray dress was too much like double denim, which I’m very undecided about, but I think it works!
> 
> View attachment 5421306



Cute look! I love your sandals.


----------



## JVSXOXO

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It totally works!





Jereni said:


> Cute look! I love your sandals.



Thank you both so much!   @Jereni they're the Steve Madden Skyler sandals with the clear straps. I also have the tan version with studs and wear both all the time! And I think my next OOTD will feature a new bag that I had to have after seeing it in one of your OOTD posts!  Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you both so much!   @Jereni they're the Steve Madden Skyler sandals with the clear straps. I also have the tan version with studs and wear both all the time! And I think my next OOTD will feature a new bag that I had to have after seeing it in one of your OOTD posts!  Can't wait for it to arrive.



Oooh now I’m super curious!!!


----------



## Jereni

Wearing this new dress again today… Doesn’t seem like this dress is super slimming in photos but I’m just hoping it doesn’t look like a bag on me in person. It is SO soft and flowy. 

Paired with my Chanel Trendy clutch - this dress is perfect for this bag because it has pockets which can hold my phone - and DSW sandals from a few years ago.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday buttoned and unbuttoned Aritzia cardigan, sandals are old Loeffler Randall, cami is Equipment


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Oooh now I’m super curious!!!



It’s arriving today! But I won’t get to wear it anywhere until tomorrow so I’ll post then. 



Jereni said:


> Wearing this new dress again today… Doesn’t seem like this dress is super slimming in photos but I’m just hoping it doesn’t look like a bag on me in person. It is SO soft and flowy.
> 
> Paired with my Chanel Trendy clutch - this dress is perfect for this bag because it has pockets which can hold my phone - and DSW sandals from a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5421877



Once again, I love everything!  I think your dress looks flattering - you can see where it cinches in. But your bag and shoes are definitely the stars of this ensemble, which isn’t a bad thing!


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> It’s arriving today! But I won’t get to wear it anywhere until tomorrow so I’ll post then.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I love everything!  I think your dress looks flattering - you can see where it cinches in. But your bag and shoes are definitely the stars of this ensemble, which isn’t a bad thing!



Aw thank you!!! Agreed the dress is sort of a palette to display these shoes hahah, they spark such joy for me.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Aw thank you!!! Agreed the dress is sort of a palette to display these shoes hahah, they spark such joy for me.


That’s always a good thing!

Sadly, my new bag arrived in not so great condition today. I think I received a return, to be honest.   So I’ll be waiting for my replacement now!


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD yellow vintage sweater
> View attachment 5420478
> View attachment 5420479


Where did you find the pants? I love them! ♡


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Where did you find the pants? I love them! ♡


Thank you fendifemale! They are by Lauren Ralph Lauren and I believe I got them at Macy's in the past 2-3 years or so.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fendifemale said:


> Where did you find the pants? I love them! ♡


I saw a few when I did a search for Lauren Ralph Lauren crop wide leg on Poshmark, they came with the belt.


----------



## fendifemale

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I saw a few when I did a search for Lauren Ralph Lauren crop wide leg on Poshmark, they came with the belt.


Thank you so much.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay
> View attachment 5422714
> View attachment 5422715


OMG, what a cute hat!!!  Happy weekend my friend!! XO


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> OMG, what a cute hat!!!  Happy weekend my friend!! XO


thank you Antonia!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Happy Friday!


----------



## Antonia

This week in no particular order


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5422832


Wow, beautiful!! Love the Tory!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422823
> View attachment 5422824
> View attachment 5422825
> View attachment 5422827
> View attachment 5422828


Oh yes those outfits! You rocked the week! New bag????


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Oh yes those outfits! You rocked the week! New bag????


Thank you!!  Not really, I've had it a while...it's a Polene (Nuef or 9) and now that I found a wide strap to wear with it, I'm obsessed with it so much more.  The strap that came with it is a spaghetti strap compared to this-lol!


----------



## Cams

jeans&heels said:


> Great outfits


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Here are a few from last week:
> View attachment 5419668
> View attachment 5419669
> View attachment 5419670


Hot as always Antonia .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday buttoned and unbuttoned Aritzia cardigan, sandals are old Loeffler Randall, cami is Equipment
> View attachment 5421875
> View attachment 5421878


Hot


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week have a lovely weekend outfit friends


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Wow, beautiful!! Love the Tory!!!



Thank you, lovely! You of course look amazing in all of your photos. I think my favorite outfit is the giraffe blouse with your red belt and heels - it's such an unexpected but gorgeous combination.


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week have a lovely weekend outfit friends


Looking fab as usual !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week have a lovely weekend outfit friends


Especially love that navy dress with gathered sleeves!


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you, lovely! You of course look amazing in all of your photos. I think my favorite outfit is the giraffe blouse with your red belt and heels - it's such an unexpected but gorgeous combination.


Oh, thank you so much for the sweet compliment!   The giraffe blouse is from Banana Republic.  I got it from the sale rack a couple months ago but the material is silky smooth, I just love it!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Especially love that navy dress with gathered sleeves!


@Cams , ditto what @BalenciagaKitte said!!


----------



## Miarta

I’m going formal tonight.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
excuse the mess… frantic search for life saving … makeup/undergarments, lol


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I’m going formal tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the mess… frantic search for life saving … makeup/undergarments, lol


Have fun!!!


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Looking fab as usual !


Thank you Christofle.


----------



## Cams

Miarta said:


> I’m going formal tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the mess… frantic search for life saving … makeup/undergarments, lol


Gorgeous love it love it .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Especially love that navy dress with gathered sleeves!


Thank you Dear .


----------



## Antonia

Miarta said:


> I’m going formal tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the mess… frantic search for life saving … makeup/undergarments, lol


Wow, this look is so intriguing!  You will get a ton of compliments for sure! Have a blast!!


----------



## jeans&heels

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week have a lovely weekend outfit friends



Love the Canadian tux


----------



## Miarta

Sketchy ?????


----------



## Jereni

Friday’s look… wore a lot of dresses this week. The bag is the MG mini lady bag… so cute but I don’t find myself reaching for it a lot for some reason.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Heading to an art festival! Don’t mind my horrible editing out of our house number.


----------



## Christofle

Had a lovely TPF meet up today!


----------



## Miarta

Today is not my day. To many social gatherings … this one I wanted to avoid with no avail. This is my take on passive aggressive!


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Today is not my day. To many social gatherings … this one I wanted to avoid with no avail. This is my take on passive aggressive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423844
> View attachment 5423845


The KTG is so cute!!!! Pairs well with your dress and shoes.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> The KTG is so cute!!!! Pairs well with your dress and shoes.


Thank  you, yours is not shabby either! Where Luna at??? Lol sorry,love your girl.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Thank  you, yours is not shabby either! Where Luna at??? Lol sorry,love your girl.


Soon^TM


----------



## ditzydi

Last nights outfit for dinner with the in-laws.  Picked up the pants from Costco.


----------



## lill_canele

Brought my dog baby out today, just got back.


----------



## Miarta

Rainy day


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424509


Leaking roof?


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Leaking roof?


Lol, fundraiser shine or rain. Well, it rained !!!


----------



## Miarta

ditzydi said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner with the in-laws.  Picked up the pants from Costco.


I got it too


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD: Madewell dress, Prada sandals (old), Longchamp bag


----------



## Antonia

Miarta said:


> Rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424509


Ohh, love the rain boots!  Who are they by?


----------



## Miarta

Antonia said:


> Ohh, love the rain boots!  Who are they by?


Thank, Joules. They have many nice prints.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5424819


This is fabulous....the color of the moment!  Obsessed!!


----------



## ditzydi

The husband thought these pants were pj bottoms.  They might as well be because I pretty much wore them all weekend and just rolled myself out of bed and into a blazer.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Day drinking with friends. Wearing meshtop from Zalando, shorts vintage, Ferragamo belt, Vivienne Westwood necklace and Louis Vuitton bag. Sunglass Ray Ban. Not in the picture, a pair of white sneakers from Hogan.


----------



## Christofle

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5425457
> 
> Happy Tuesday


Hi Luna!!  Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Mimmy

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5425457
> 
> Happy Tuesday


Great casual look! The cat accessory really takes it up a notch!


----------



## Christofle

Mimmy said:


> Great casual look! The cat accessory really takes it up a notch!


She would argue that it’s the other way around. It’s a human accessory to the cat!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Had a lovely TPF meet up today!
> View attachment 5423840


Even better in person! Hugs 
also love the tuesday footwear


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Had a lovely TPF meet up today!
> View attachment 5423840


OMG, how did I miss this?  You look incredible!!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Even better in person! Hugs also love the tuesday footwear
> View attachment 5425492


My knock off birkenstock by Saint Laurent. Lol


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Even better in person! Hugs
> also love the tuesday footwear
> View attachment 5425492


Main difference are the nails


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

@Christofle I see your Saint Laurent sandals and raise you:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Lacoste dress (new and has a "shrunken fit" on me ) and Lacoste watch, Saint Laurent sandals...


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> @Christofle I see your Saint Laurent sandals and raise you:
> View attachment 5425500


Saint Laurent is red… so you win this round!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5425457
> 
> Happy Tuesday


Luna looks exceptionally good today and her accessories are not bad either! …………lol


----------



## Miarta

Going out for my DIL birthday dinner!!!


----------



## Miarta

And perfect footwear…


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5425457
> 
> Happy Tuesday



Hi, Luna!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Hi, Luna!


Mrs. Murder Mittens


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Mrs. Murder Mittens



But such cute murder mittens - from a safe distance...


----------



## lill_canele

Work dinner~


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Work dinner~
> 
> View attachment 5426113
> View attachment 5426114


Doggo


----------



## Edonis06

Miarta said:


> Sketchy ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423640


Very elegant ! Love the flow coming from the dress


----------



## Edonis06

lill_canele said:


> Work dinner~
> 
> View attachment 5426113
> View attachment 5426114


Very chic. I love the contrast between colors. The shirts looks also super nice.


----------



## Jereni

Miarta said:


> And perfect footwear…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425842



Love LOVE the sandals!!! They are definitely perfect for that outfit.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - silk dress from Vince, Frye sandals


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5426272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday


Those sneakers!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Picked up this Tabitha Brown skirt from Target over the weekend.  Y’all know I can’t resist polka dots.


----------



## lill_canele

Edonis06 said:


> Very chic. I love the contrast between colors. The shirts looks also super nice.



Thank you! Shirt is Ralph Lauren


----------



## JVSXOXO

ditzydi said:


> Picked up this Tabitha Brown skirt from Target over the weekend.  Y’all know I can’t resist polka dots.



I love it! I am also a fan of polka dots and that skirt caught my eye when I was browsing that line. Looks great on you!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5426272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday


Love the sneakers


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Love the sneakers


Thanks!

I polished them up nicely so they would shine like the sun


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - super duper high-waisted linen pants from CLOSED, Aritzia bodysuit, Zara corduroy blazer, SW sandals


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - super duper high-waisted linen pants from CLOSED, Aritzia bodysuit, Zara corduroy blazer, SW sandals
> View attachment 5427037
> View attachment 5427038


Love the pants....I'm a huge fan of high-waist pants!!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I polished them up nicely so they would shine like the sun


Aaaaa that’s why you liked my yellow nail polish


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Aaaaa that’s why you liked my yellow nail polish


Spot on


----------



## Antonia

This week in no particular order


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> View attachment 5427960
> View attachment 5427961
> View attachment 5427962
> View attachment 5427963
> View attachment 5427965


Love everything Antonia . but love the second pants allot .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5426272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday


Love this look awesome colours .


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> The husband thought these pants were pj bottoms.  They might as well be because I pretty much wore them all weekend and just rolled myself out of bed and into a blazer.


You look great husband doesn’t know what he is talking about .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Lacoste dress (new and has a "shrunken fit" on me ) and Lacoste watch, Saint Laurent sandals...
> View attachment 5425501


Love this you look beautiful  .


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week, enjoy your weekend oufit friends and happy Father’s Day to all dads out there


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week, enjoy your weekend oufit friends and happy Father’s Day to all dads out there


That floral dress is so stunning and love the white outfit too-we were twinning that day!!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week, enjoy your weekend oufit friends and happy Father’s Day to all dads out there


So many lovely outfits!!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> That floral dress is so stunning and love the white outfit too-we were twinning that day!!


Thank you my dear . great minds think alike .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> So many lovely outfits!!!!


Thank you Christofle.


----------



## Miarta

This girl waited a long time for her time in the sun .Taking her to my favorite Friday night restaurant for a spin.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> This girl waited a long time for her time in the sun .Taking her to my favorite Friday night restaurant for a spin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428389


What’s the embroidered print? I can’t seem to make heads or tails of it! Leaves?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> View attachment 5427960
> View attachment 5427961
> View attachment 5427962
> View attachment 5427963
> View attachment 5427965



your Neuf is getting lots of love this week!      Love those Burberry shoes!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> your Neuf is getting lots of love this week!   Love those Burberry shoes!


OMG, yes Jen!  I'm so obsessed with my Neuf with the new strap...it's become my favorite bag!  I'm so much happier with it!!  Thank you about the shoe comment...those came from TRR.  I could wear those everyday too!


----------



## Debbini

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> View attachment 5427960
> View attachment 5427961
> View attachment 5427962
> View attachment 5427963
> View attachment 5427965


Love your outfits! May I ask what shoes are the black pointed toe with buckles?


----------



## Antonia

Debbini said:


> Love your outfits! May I ask what shoes are the black pointed toe with buckles?


Thank you!  Those are by Ganni and I got them a few months ago from Far Fetch.  You might have to look for them on eBay or The Real Real but the stores that carried them are sold out-I almost didn't even get these because everywhere I looked, they were sold out in my size.  Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Debbini

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  Those are by Ganni and I got them a few months ago from Far Fetch.  You might have to look for them on eBay or The Real Real but the stores that carried them are sold out-I almost didn't even get these because everywhere I looked, they were sold out in my size.  Good luck with your search!!


Thank you!! They are SO cute!!!


----------



## 880

brunello fishnet bomber and olive cotton techno wrap skirt with paper bag waist, birkenstock slip on sneakers and a wolford top, dior mens saddle Bag.  Dh brunello pants and sneakers with a custom Turnbull shirt
PML brand pique half placket shirt in navy from leffot,  NY https://leffot.com/new
@Christofle , shoes at leffot 

Brunello paperback waist khakis and shorts, leather piping, duret bag


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> brunello fishnet bomber and olive cotton techno wrap skirt with paper bag waist, birkenstock slip on sneakers and a wolford top, dior mens saddle Bag.  Dh brunello pants and sneakers with a custom Turnbull shirt
> PML brand pique half placket shirt in navy from leffot,  NY https://leffot.com/new
> @Christofle , shoes at leffot
> 
> Brunello paperback waist khakis and shorts, leather piping, duret bag
> View attachment 5429372
> View attachment 5429373
> View attachment 5429374
> View attachment 5429378
> View attachment 5429379


The patina suede Arca with white laces...


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> brunello fishnet bomber and olive cotton techno wrap skirt with paper bag waist, birkenstock slip on sneakers and a wolford top, dior mens saddle Bag.  Dh brunello pants and sneakers with a custom Turnbull shirt
> PML brand pique half placket shirt in navy from leffot,  NY https://leffot.com/new
> @Christofle , shoes at leffot
> 
> Brunello paperback waist khakis and shorts, leather piping, duret bag
> View attachment 5429372
> View attachment 5429373
> View attachment 5429374
> View attachment 5429378
> View attachment 5429379


I love the paper bag waist skirt!!!


----------



## Miarta

Head to toe……


----------



## MahoganyQT

ditzydi said:


> Picked up this Tabitha Brown skirt from Target over the weekend.  Y’all know I can’t resist polka dots.


The skirt looks great on you. I purchased it too! I love how you can mix and match it with other pieces from the collection and dress it up or down. I’m wearing mine to work tomorrow with a green top.


----------



## mularice

Weird weather in London today.
Zara coatigan
White tee
ASOS leggings
Axel Arigato sneakers
Zara belt
Birkin 30 with Twilly


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday Everyone !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Juneteenth OOTD with Helmut Lang skirt


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Juneteenth OOTD with Helmut Lang skirt
> View attachment 5430265


Love this!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday Everyone !
> 
> View attachment 5430245



All the Luna pics today make it a happy Monday!


----------



## JVSXOXO

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Juneteenth OOTD with Helmut Lang skirt
> View attachment 5430265



Love it! Happy Juneteenth. If anyone observed or celebrated for the first time this year then I hope that it was an enlightening day.


----------



## Miarta

Well, I guess happy Tuesday …… i kinda lost Monday somewhere, lol me thinks that I’m vibing 70s, lol


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday: Paul & Joe tee, LOFT skirt, 1.State blazer, Saint Laurent sandals.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday: Paul & Joe tee, LOFT skirt, 1.State blazer, Saint Laurent sandals.
> View attachment 5430853
> View attachment 5430854


Love everything especially the sandals!!   Oh, hello Kitty!!


----------



## Cams

Miarta said:


> Head to toe……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429712
> View attachment 5429713


Stunning .


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday Everyone !
> 
> View attachment 5430245


Love the camo socks


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday: recent jumpsuit purchase from EVEREVE, Jimmy Choo sandals, Hermés twilly


----------



## JVSXOXO

Feeling kind of blah today but trying to make up for it with a bright outfit.


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> Feeling kind of blah today but trying to make up for it with a bright outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431559


Looking cheery !


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday: recent jumpsuit purchase from EVEREVE, Jimmy Choo sandals, Hermés twilly
> View attachment 5431509


Jumpsuit, heels and scarf


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Christofle said:


> Jumpsuit, heels and scarf


thank you... I need to wear more jumpsuits... hmmmmm...


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Feeling kind of blah today but trying to make up for it with a bright outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431559


Love the dress!!!


----------



## Mapia57

Miarta said:


> Well, I guess happy Tuesday …… i kinda lost Monday somewhere, lol me thinks that I’m vibing 70s, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430851


Wow! You look amazing great dress and you have the legs for it as well


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> Looking cheery !





Antonia said:


> Love the dress!!!



Thank you both


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday... inspired to wear another jumpsuit... tried it on with Hermés sandals and Louboutin flats. Watch is Lacoste.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... inspired to wear another jumpsuit... tried it on with Hermés sandals and Louboutin flats. Watch is Lacoste.
> View attachment 5432291
> View attachment 5432292


Both look great!!


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday: recent jumpsuit purchase from EVEREVE, Jimmy Choo sandals, Hermés twilly
> View attachment 5431509


I LOVE this jumpsuit on you!


----------



## 880

Miarta said:


> Well, I guess happy Tuesday …… i kinda lost Monday somewhere, lol me thinks that I’m vibing 70s, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430851


I love this dress! You look amazing!


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> Feeling kind of blah today but trying to make up for it with a bright outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431559



Love this color combo on you!!! This is a shade of yellow I wish I could wear.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Love this color combo on you!!! This is a shade of yellow I wish I could wear.



Thank you! I’ve been purposely buying clothes in shades that I don’t typically wear and this dress was one of those purchases. ☺️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Friday with Lacoste sneakers and also with Saint Laurent loafers. Scarf is Gucci.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JVSXOXO said:


> Feeling kind of blah today but trying to make up for it with a bright outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431559


Lovely picture  beautiful smile.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hanna Wilson said:


> Lovely picture  beautiful smile.



Thank you! ☺️ It turns out that I’ve been feeling blah for a reason but I’m on the mend now.


----------



## Jereni

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with Lacoste sneakers and also with Saint Laurent loafers. Scarf is Gucci.
> View attachment 5433094
> View attachment 5433095



Love that scarf!!!


----------



## Jereni

Fridays look. I am deeply committed to summer dresses this year.

Z Supply dress, misc cardigan, Nine West sandals, Sofia Zakia necklace, and new straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Friday with Lacoste sneakers and also with Saint Laurent loafers. Scarf is Gucci.
> View attachment 5433094
> View attachment 5433095


Great scarf!  I love the trainers look more....you look 'chill' in them!!


----------



## Miarta

Did I mentioned that I love dots!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Fridays look. I am deeply committed to summer dresses this year.
> 
> Z Supply dress, misc cardigan, Nine West sandals, Sofia Zakia necklace, and new straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective.
> 
> View attachment 5433275



Lovely summer outfit!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday: recent jumpsuit purchase from EVEREVE, Jimmy Choo sandals, Hermés twilly
> View attachment 5431509


Beautiful love it .


----------



## Cams

JVSXOXO said:


> Feeling kind of blah today but trying to make up for it with a bright outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431559


Love this colour on your


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week  we were away  in Seattle for a few days so Was casual


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cams said:


> Love this colour on your



Thank you! You always look so fabulous. 

Today’s outfit! Except I ended up wearing different sandals and carrying my favorite accessory.


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! You always look so fabulous.
> 
> Today’s outfit! Except I ended up wearing different sandals and carrying my favorite accessory.
> 
> View attachment 5434113
> View attachment 5434115


OMG, what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> OMG, what a cutie pie!!!



Thank you, lovely! He’s my whole heart.


----------



## Miarta

Feeling blue today


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Feeling blue today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434722


The dress … the curls


----------



## lill_canele

It’s hot in California now!


----------



## 880

it was too chilly for a few days, now too hot


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> it was too chilly for a few days, now too hot
> View attachment 5435212
> View attachment 5435213
> View attachment 5435214
> View attachment 5435215
> View attachment 5435216


Such fun outfits!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## Jereni

lill_canele said:


> It’s hot in California now!
> 
> View attachment 5434996
> View attachment 5434997
> View attachment 5434998



Love the dress! Did you get it recently?


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> it was too chilly for a few days, now too hot
> View attachment 5435212
> View attachment 5435213
> View attachment 5435214
> View attachment 5435215
> View attachment 5435216


Is that the Loewe belt??


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD, heels are Louboutin


----------



## lill_canele

Jereni said:


> Love the dress! Did you get it recently?



Yes! It's from Amazon! I was debating about it for a while but the quality is pretty good and not see through. Only thing though, it's prone to wrinkling, so there's a lot of steaming and ironing to be done.


----------



## Antonia

I forgot to post last week....it was a short week for me.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post last week....it was a short week for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435479
> View attachment 5435480
> View attachment 5435481


wow! gorgeous and inspiring!


----------



## Miarta

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post last week....it was a short week for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435479
> View attachment 5435480
> View attachment 5435481


That belt…………… love,love,looooooove!!!!!


----------



## 880

Antonia said:


> Is that the Loewe belt??


Yes, thanks, Loewe obi belt. I love it.

i also love the white blouse you posted in the first pic


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post last week....it was a short week for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435479
> View attachment 5435480
> View attachment 5435481


That last outfit is soooooooo cool


----------



## Sferics

(My) all-Black outfits always look so lame in pics


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> wow! gorgeous and inspiring!


  Awww, thanks @BalenciagaKitte !  


880 said:


> Yes, thanks, Loewe obi belt. I love it.
> 
> i also love the white blouse you posted in the first pic


 You're Loewe belt is gorgeous @880 !  My white blouse is by JED New York that I found at a consignment store.  After I bought it (I had never heard of the brand) I looked them up and it retailed for like $300+!  PS: I got it for less than $20 because I don't think the consignment store heard of them either....score!! Of course, now I can't find any info on them online? Maybe they are no longer in business...I bought it 3-4 years ago.


Christofle said:


> That last outfit is soooooooo cool


  Oh thank you @Christofle !! 


Miarta said:


> That belt…………… love,love,looooooove!!!!!


Thank you Miarta!! It's by Massimo Dutti...I love it too!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - J. Crew linen shirt: belted and tucked


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - I love this Derek Lam dress so much that I have to post 3 photos of it  Shoes are Frye


----------



## JVSXOXO

Happy Hump Day! Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Happy Hump Day! Is it the weekend yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437017


Ohhh, is that a Tory bag?  I love it!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, is that a Tory bag?  I love it!



Thank you! Yes, it’s my Lee Radziwill Petite Double Bag.


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! Yes, it’s my Lee Radziwill Petite Double Bag.


So nice!  I think @ditzydi has that same bag in black.  It's super cute and classy!!


----------



## lill_canele

Date night ~


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Date night ~
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437166


You look amazing! Have a fabulous time!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, skirt is Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, skirt is Dolce & Gabbana
> View attachment 5437488
> View attachment 5437489


Love this and the top with the flower pin is giving me SATC Carrie Bradshaw vibes!!


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> You look amazing! Have a fabulous time!



Thank you! We had a lovely evening!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love this and the top with the flower pin is giving me SATC Carrie Bradshaw vibes!!


Thank you Antonia!     I got it from Etsy!


----------



## Miarta




----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## Jereni

Another summer dress today, and my Mulberry Lily.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay! Gucci sandals


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## 880

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5438840
> View attachment 5438841
> View attachment 5438842
> View attachment 5438844
> View attachment 5438846


Love your sense of color, proportion, and silhouette


----------



## dangerouscurves

At this techno festival. Wearing this bra from Hunkemöller as a top. Zara jeans, Gucci Marmont bag and Ray Ban sunglasses.


----------



## lill_canele

Earlier today


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5438840
> View attachment 5438841
> View attachment 5438842
> View attachment 5438844
> View attachment 5438846



Great looks and bags as always! You’re making me want to grab another RM bag or two…


----------



## Miarta

Good morning


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> Love your sense of color, proportion, and silhouette


  Thank you @880 , I appreciate your feedback!!!   


JVSXOXO said:


> Great looks and bags as always! You’re making me want to grab another RM bag or two…


Oh thank you @JVSXOXO !  The Edie is my fave of her newer bags-they're great.  The leather on mine is very similar to the Gucci Marmont quilted bags (I've had one before-so I can attest to that).


----------



## Antonia

Miarta said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439970


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 880

Miarta said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439970


Wow! WOW


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Thank you @880 , I appreciate your feedback!!!
> 
> Oh thank you @JVSXOXO !  The Edie is my fave of her newer bags-they're great.  The leather on mine is very similar to the Gucci Marmont quilted bags (I've had one before-so I can attest to that).



That’s impressive given the huge price difference. I could definitely see myself adding more Edies to my collection. I love how carefree the one that I have is.


----------



## lill_canele

Went to get a facial today~


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> So nice!  I think @ditzydi has that same bag in black.  It's super cute and classy!!


I do!  I have the petite but love the double too.  It’s probably much roomier than the one I have.


----------



## Miarta

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## Miarta

880 said:


> Wow! WOW


Thank you


----------



## Miarta

Where’s Luna and her minion   ? It’s quiet … Luna!!!!


----------



## Jereni

Miarta said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439970



This outfit is epic!!! Those shoes


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Where’s Luna and her minion   ? It’s quiet … Luna!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441722


Happy Wednesday Luna and @Christofle !!  Love the sneakers!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - scarf is Lanvin, dress is Madewell


----------



## ditzydi

Dress is from Target and I’ve had it for 11 years. It’s always been one of my favorite.  Buddy says hi!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - scarf is Lanvin, dress is Madewell
> View attachment 5441730
> View attachment 5441731


Ohh, love that scarf!!


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Dress is from Target and I’ve had it for 11 years. It’s always been one of my favorite.  Buddy says hi!


Hi Buddy!!!


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Dress is from Target and I’ve had it for 11 years. It’s always been one of my favorite.  Buddy says hi!


Buddy !!!!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441722


Love the pants! Hi Luna! 

@ditzydi , hi Buddy! Love Target and the TPM

@lill_canele , OT, hope it doesn’t sound stalker ish, great hair, eyebrows !


----------



## Christofle




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - Preppy patriotic look featuring a Lacoste polo, Calvin Klein skirt, Swatch watch and belt from my mom's closet


----------



## l.ch.

Sferics said:


> (My) all-Black outfits always look so lame in pics
> 
> View attachment 5435550


Are these Stella McCartney sneakers? Are they comfortable?


----------



## Christofle

Seersucker Friday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD rainy Fri-yay!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD rainy Fri-yay!
> View attachment 5443023


Different scenery too! Love the shoes!!   SW???


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Different scenery too! Love the shoes!!   SW???


Thank you, shoes are no-name Balenciaga knock offs!


----------



## Sferics

l.ch. said:


> Are these Stella McCartney sneakers? Are they comfortable?



Yes and yes  
These are my favorites since I have them. 
They run true to size but are not on the wider side in the toe box, but they adapt.


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## l.ch.

Sferics said:


> Yes and yes
> These are my favorites since I have them.
> They run true to size but are not on the wider side in the toe box, but they adapt.


Thank you so much!!! I had them on my mind for a long time, but hesitated, because my other stellas, a pair of the platform binx shoes and they aren’t very comfortable tbh…


----------



## lizz




----------



## lizz

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday... inspired to wear another jumpsuit... tried it on with Hermés sandals and Louboutin flats. Watch is Lacoste.
> View attachment 5432291
> View attachment 5432292




Classy and classic


----------



## lizz

Jereni said:


> Fridays look. I am deeply committed to summer dresses this year.
> 
> Z Supply dress, misc cardigan, Nine West sandals, Sofia Zakia necklace, and new straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective.
> 
> View attachment 5433275



LOL, I like how you said “deeply committed”! Great look!


----------



## lizz

Miarta said:


> Did I mentioned that I love dots!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433462


I love dots too! This outfit looks great on you, great shape of the dress, and color looks lovely with your skin tone and hair color!


----------



## lizz

Cams said:


> Here are mine for this week, enjoy your weekend oufit friends and happy Father’s Day to all dads out there


Killing it (as usual) with all these outfits!


----------



## lizz

Christofle said:


> Had a lovely TPF meet up today!
> View attachment 5423840


This bag is amazing!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

No-makeup Saturday: mixing large and small prints again! Sandals are Prada.


----------



## Christofle

lizz said:


> This bag is amazing!


It was my holy grail but like every grail, a new one appears as one is acquired! The search never ends!


----------



## Sferics

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much!!! I had them on my mind for a long time, but hesitated, because my other stellas, a pair of the platform binx shoes and they aren’t very comfortable tbh…



Gerne doch! 
Of course, it depends on the feet and I wish I could tell you, how the binx fit and feel in comparison, but I never tried them on.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5443208
> View attachment 5443209
> View attachment 5443210
> View attachment 5443211


Your shoes this past week are Everything.


----------



## lill_canele

Stole my husband’s suit jacket


----------



## Jereni

lizz said:


> LOL, I like how you said “deeply committed”! Great look!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

BalenciagaKitte said:


> No-makeup Saturday: mixing large and small prints again! Sandals are Prada.
> View attachment 5443941


Lovely!


----------



## JVSXOXO

OOTN


----------



## lill_canele

Took the baby out today!


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> OOTN
> 
> View attachment 5444230


Stunning!!


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5443208
> View attachment 5443209
> View attachment 5443210
> View attachment 5443211



Great to see you in jeans again


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Rebecca Minkoff dress, it's almost impossible to take a bad photo in it!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Rebecca Minkoff dress, it's almost impossible to take a bad photo in it!
> View attachment 5445008
> View attachment 5445009


I love it!!!


----------



## Christofle

Happy Monday!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445205


Happy Monday to you too!  New 'sneaks'??


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Happy Monday to you too!  New 'sneaks'??


They are actually my running shoes that I use for working out!

I didn’t have any clothes at my current residence to match any of the other shoes that I had on hand.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> They are actually my running shoes that I use for working out but I didn’t have any clothes at my current residence to match any of the other shoes that I had on hand.


Well, they look nice!!    So do you pick out the shoes first, then the outfit? I know people do that but I've always picked out the outfit, then the shoes. Maybe I need to reconsider!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Stunning!!



Thank you, lovely!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Well, they look nice!!    So do you pick out the shoes first, then the outfit? I know people do that but I've always picked out the outfit, then the shoes. Maybe I need to reconsider!


Depends on the day, sometimes I base my outfit around the socks!


----------



## Antonia

Now we need to see the socks when you decide on the outfit!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Now we need to see the socks when you decide on the outfit!


Here’s an example:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Helmut Lang polo, Uniqlo hoodie, BR Sloan pants, Haider Ackermann shoes


----------



## lizz

Not sure how I feel about this tunic. I went to get my hair done Saturday and ran into a boutique next door and bought this somewhat impulsively, mostly because it was on sale. It’s kind of stretchy and comfy but the pattern is kind of busy? Chains and zebra and leopard and Greek keys?! Also found these Tory Burch sandals in the back of the closet.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lizz said:


> Not sure how I feel about this tunic. I went to get my hair done Saturday and ran into a boutique next door and bought this somewhat impulsively, mostly because it was on sale. It’s kind of stretchy and comfy but the pattern is kind of busy? Chains and zebra and leopard and Greek keys?! Also found these Tory Burch sandals in the back of the closet.
> View attachment 5445889


I love that tunic and how you styled it. I would try it with some different belts too!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Helmut Lang polo, Uniqlo hoodie, BR Sloan pants, Haider Ackermann shoes
> View attachment 5445879
> View attachment 5445880


Love both looks @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## Antonia

lizz said:


> Not sure how I feel about this tunic. I went to get my hair done Saturday and ran into a boutique next door and bought this somewhat impulsively, mostly because it was on sale. It’s kind of stretchy and comfy but the pattern is kind of busy? Chains and zebra and leopard and Greek keys?! Also found these Tory Burch sandals in the back of the closet.
> View attachment 5445889


This is very "Versace"-esque!    I think plain leather sandals would work best!!


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Christofle

Mid afternoon outfit swap


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Here’s an example:
> View attachment 5445471
> View attachment 5445472


I love the socks and the outfit! Fabulous!


----------



## 880

lizz said:


> Not sure how I feel about this tunic. I went to get my hair done Saturday and ran into a boutique next door and bought this somewhat impulsively, mostly because it was on sale. It’s kind of stretchy and comfy but the pattern is kind of busy? Chains and zebra and leopard and Greek keys?! Also found these Tory Burch sandals in the back of the closet.
> View attachment 5445889



super stylish 

Bright mixed pattern look like the current windows (as of this weekend) at bergdorf Goodman







here, a red vest, vintage from my own closet, chanel 2001 spring (01P) and brunello paperbag waist shorts
(matching pants are at the tailor being let out lol)


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5445955


This is very sharp looking @Christofle !


----------



## Christofle

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday with and without ASTR blazer. Skirt is old Club Monaco, BR tank, Gucci slides.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Lunch date ready


----------



## Christofle

Mid day outfit swap


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Lunch date ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446638


Love the leopard print!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Mid day outfit swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446664
> 
> View attachment 5446690


Very dapper!!   I'm loving those shoes!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Very dapper!!   I'm loving those shoes!


Here’s a more detailed shot for you of the Jimmy Choos!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Here’s a more detailed shot for you of the Jimmy Choos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446850


You have the best 'Choos'!  (being clever with my words)   But really, you do have the best shoes!!!!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Here’s a more detailed shot for you of the Jimmy Choos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446850


Amazing! I love these!


----------



## ilawise26

Jimmy Choo lovers , have you tried on this pair -Jimmy Choo tropica ? Tied between these two colours .


----------



## Christofle

Happy Thursday !


----------



## Antonia

Ever since TPF updated the website, all of my pics are showing flatter/wider....how can I fix...anyone know?


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Ever since TPF updated the website, all of my pics are showing flatter/wider....how can I fix...anyone know?


TPF is giving me severe body dysmorphia too.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Ever since TPF updated the website, all of my pics are showing flatter/wider....how can I fix...anyone know?


Me toooooo.....


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OK now we're up here is my Thursday OOTD. Trying with and without blazer, heels and flats...


----------



## Miarta

Serious how am I supposed to post pictures????  I have my own issues without this …… wide shot angle, lol
My hips are not made for this, lol


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Serious how am I supposed to post pictures????  I have my own issues without this …… wide shot angle, lol
> My hips are not made for this, lol


I’m now shaped like a milk carton


----------



## 880

Miarta said:


> Serious how am I supposed to post pictures????  I have my own issues without this …… wide shot angle, lol
> My hips are not made for this, lol


Well if we all look like hobbits, I guess we can eventually get used to this new reality lol

ETA: I checked an older pic. It’s didn’t seem to be affected bc it’s in the small format, IDK


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Well if we all look like hobbits, I guess we can eventually get used to this new reality lol
> 
> ETA: I checked an older pic. It’s didn’t seem to be affected bc it’s in the small format, IDK


I guess we can reach Purse Peace in Mordor, we just need to toss our whims into the mountain.


----------



## Miarta

I don’t want to operate in Meta world (unless I look better, of course) lol. Who do we complain i don’t know how to use photoshop !!!
Lol 
And Christofle ……… you don’t look like milk carton … it’s more like … cereal


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> I don’t want to operate in Meta world (unless I look better, of course) lol. Who do we complain i don’t know how to use photoshop !!!
> lol


You can write to @Vlad via the feedback thread!

It is probably just a temporary UI glitch that will be solved shortly!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> You can write to @Vlad via the feedback thread!
> 
> I’m probably just a temporary UI glitch that will be solved shortly!


Yup i know. It’s just an opportunity to moan about it and have some fun, lol


----------



## Antonia

Hey everyone, the photo issue has been fixed!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Hey everyone, the photo issue has been fixed!!!


Yep for me too!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Chanel bag, Aquazzura sandals


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Chanel bag, Aquazzura sandals
> 
> View attachment 5447796


 
What lovely butterflies on your aquazzuras and the texture of the alaïa dress!!!!!!


----------



## milanmom

Happy friday 
Sandro Cardigan with MiuMiu bag and Tory Burch Minnie flats


----------



## Christofle

TGIF


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447982


Are you copying @Hanna Wilson with the butterflies??   Love that shirt!!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Are you copying @Hanna Wilson with the butterflies??   Love that shirt!!


Freudian outfit slip


----------



## jeans&heels

milanmom said:


> Happy friday
> Sandro Cardigan with MiuMiu bag and Tory Burch Minnie flats
> 
> View attachment 5447893



Beautiful outfit


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447982



Love the red shoes!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> View attachment 5487605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5488177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489667



The Neuf looks so good with a strap that's the proper width for it, not the too-narrow one that comes with it!


----------



## lizz

Dress from ASOS. I didn’t have high hopes for these ROAM slides, but I see them everywhere so I thought I’d try them. They are fake leather but super comfy! Bought on the Amazon prime sale.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> The Neuf looks so good with a strap that's the proper width for it, not the too-narrow one that comes with it!


Why, thank you @JenJBS !!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> View attachment 5487605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5488177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489667



Great outfits


----------



## JVSXOXO

Are throwbacks allowed? I’m trying to free up some storage space and came across some pictures of outfits from when I used to work in person. I wouldn’t go back but I do miss it sometimes.


----------



## JVSXOXO

A few more because l’m missing pre-pandemic life!


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> A few more because l’m missing pre-pandemic life!
> 
> View attachment 5530848


Nice rogue!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> Nice rogue!


Thank you! It’s one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> A few more because l’m missing pre-pandemic life!
> 
> View attachment 5530848


These are all amazing!!  Post away!!!


----------



## Edonis06

JVSXOXO said:


> Are throwbacks allowed? I’m trying to free up some storage space and came across some pictures of outfits from when I used to work in person. I wouldn’t go back but I do miss it sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 5530817


Elegance and smartness are the words. Love your outfit. Especially with blue dress and the blazer.


----------



## IntheOcean

JVSXOXO said:


> A few more because l’m missing pre-pandemic life!
> 
> View attachment 5530848


Love your outfits, especially how you combine colors and prints.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JVSXOXO said:


> Are throwbacks allowed? I’m trying to free up some storage space and came across some pictures of outfits from when I used to work in person. I wouldn’t go back but I do miss it sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 5530817


Beautiful outfits!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday with two different kinds of shoes.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with two different kinds of shoes.
> View attachment 5531119
> View attachment 5531120


Love the H sandals for this look!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> These are all amazing!!  Post away!!!





Edonis06 said:


> Elegance and smartness are the words. Love your outfit. Especially with blue dress and the blazer.





IntheOcean said:


> Love your outfits, especially how you combine colors and prints.





Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful outfits!


You all are far too kind and have put a smile on my face this morning.  I look forward to the day when I’ll have more opportunities to wear my nicer clothes again!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JVSXOXO said:


> A few more because l’m missing pre-pandemic life!
> 
> View attachment 5530848


Wow love all these office looks!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the H sandals for this look!!


Thanks Antonia, I haven't worn them enough this summer so I'm trying to wear them more.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday with two different kinds of shoes.
> View attachment 5531119
> View attachment 5531120



Very nice, especially with heels


----------



## sanarae

@Christofle your savvy in mixing and matching prints is unparalleled! 
@JVSXOXO that royal blue dress looks fire on you. Can’t wait for you to get back to pre-pandemic life (don’t we all) so you can continue rocking your style in public again!!


----------



## Christofle

sanarae said:


> @Christofle your savvy in mixing and matching prints is unparalleled!
> @JVSXOXO that royal blue dress looks fire on you. Can’t wait for you to get back to pre-pandemic life (don’t we all) so you can continue rocking your style in public again!!


One might call it insanity


----------



## ditzydi

Feeling and wearing the Monday blues today.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## Christofle




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday


----------



## Christofle

Unbuttoned double breast for a bit of sprezzatura


----------



## milanmom

Ganni dress with Tory Burch Minnie flats & Tory Burch Fleming bag


----------



## MiniMabel

Christofle said:


> Unbuttoned double breast for a bit of sprezzatura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5571987



The shoes are sharp!


----------



## Christofle

MiniMabel said:


> The shoes are sharp!


Thanks, I picked them up in Munich a couple of years ago! They are quite comfortable too!


----------



## Christofle

Busy work day but wearing my calzature marini loafers so it’s a good day!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD also with black loafers! (Saint Laurent.) Bag is Longchamp.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD also with black loafers! (Saint Laurent.) Bag is Longchamp.
> View attachment 5572497


Love how you matched your cat charm to your top, pants and shoes!!!!


----------



## ditzydi

I love wearing white in the summer.  I love this dress but it’s a pain to iron and then it wrinkles as soon as I sit down.


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Unbuttoned double breast for a bit of sprezzatura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5571987


Can you tell me more about this jacket?  It's so beautifully structured!!


----------



## milanmom

Cos dress with Isabel Marant Leo flats& Lecce Belt & Hermes Herbag


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> Can you tell me more about this jacket?  It's so beautifully structured!!


Here you go!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I forgot to mention Antonia that I got mine one size down since I am not an oversized fit fan, which might explain why it looks different on me.


----------



## Christofle

milanmom said:


> Cos dress with Isabel Marant Leo flats& Lecce Belt & Hermes Herbag
> 
> View attachment 5573225


Love the belt and how it matches the herbag’s strap!


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573250


Fabulous...my ex-husband loved and wore Zegna but I won't hold it against you!


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous...my ex-husband loved and wore Zegna but I won't hold it against you!


Sorry for bringing up any negativity  

Have a lovely day!


----------



## ditzydi

Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573250
> 
> I forgot to mention Antonia that I got mine one size down since I am not an oversized fit fan, which might explain why it looks different on me.


Thank you!   It looks great on you!!   I might have to look for this on the Real Real


----------



## Antonia

This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off .  Last photo  t-shirt courtesy of our favorite fashionista @BalenciagaKitte


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off .  Last photo  t-shirt courtesy of our favorite fashionista @BalenciagaKitte
> 
> View attachment 5573290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573293


Love your bal! It’s so pretty


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Love your bal! It’s so pretty


Oh thank you!!  It's one of my favorite bags!!  I feel like these 'motorcycle' Balenciaga styles are always going to be 'in' compared to some of the other 'it bags' of yesteryear that look a bit outdated.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off .  Last photo  t-shirt courtesy of our favorite fashionista @BalenciagaKitte
> 
> View attachment 5573290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573293


It looks fabulous on you!  All amazing outfits!


----------



## milanmom

Christofle said:


> Love the belt and how it matches the herbag’s strap!



thank you


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It looks fabulous on you!  All amazing outfits!


Thank you!!!  Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## lizz

Bought another colorway in these ROAM slides, but I painted the soles taupe   since I didn’t like the black contrast. Old O’Neill dress.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD with Balenciaga nano Le Dix bag, Lacoste dress, Saint Laurent sandals


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - shoes are Louboutin


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - shoes are Louboutin
> View attachment 5576747


I love your top!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Antonia said:


> This week:
> View attachment 5438840
> View attachment 5438841
> View attachment 5438842
> View attachment 5438844
> View attachment 5438846


Day 2 and day 5 were my faves.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - shoes are Louboutin
> View attachment 5576747



Beautiful outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD rust LOFT shorts, heels are Jimmy Choo


----------



## lill_canele

Chill date day with husband~


----------



## Antonia

lill_canele said:


> Chill date day with husband~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577909
> View attachment 5577910


Wow, you look stunning!!  I love your scarf....I assume 'H'??


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay with Louboutin heels


----------



## lill_canele

Antonia said:


> Wow, you look stunning!!  I love your scarf....I assume 'H'??


Yes, bingo!!   Thank you!


----------



## l.ch.

You l


Antonia said:


> This weeks ootd except Wednesday,  day off .  Last photo  t-shirt courtesy of our favorite fashionista @BalenciagaKitte
> 
> View attachment 5573290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573293


You look so good! Seriously, do you ever have a bad outfit day?


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> You l
> 
> You look so good! Seriously, do you ever have a bad outfit day?


OMG (blushing )....thank you so much!! I do have bad outfit days, those are the days I don't post pics!!  LOL!


----------



## Antonia

This week... I feel like my outfits are on repeat!!   This is the time of year I get tired of summer clothes and feel the need for fall dressing!


----------



## l.ch.

Antonia said:


> This week... I feel like my outfits are on repeat!!   This is the time of year I get tired of summer clothes and feel the need for fall dressing!
> 
> View attachment 5578226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578232


I love them all, but especially the second one with the blue Balenciaga! I need these jeans!


----------



## Antonia

l.ch. said:


> I love them all, but especially the second one with the blue Balenciaga! I need these jeans!


Thank you!  The jeans in that photo are from Zara from their premium denim in selvedge-which are sold out now.  These are probably my favorite jeans at the moment!  So comfy and flattering at the same time.


----------



## lill_canele

Casual ootd~


----------



## Antonia

lill_canele said:


> Casual ootd~
> 
> View attachment 5579119


Love the white shirt and of course the Bottega!!


----------



## 880

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD also with black loafers! (Saint Laurent.) Bag is Longchamp.
> View attachment 5572497


Love this! So effortless chic


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Chill date day with husband~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577909
> View attachment 5577910


So fabulous ! Love everything!


----------



## lill_canele

Antonia said:


> Love the white shirt and of course the Bottega!!



Thank you! The shirt is from Vince.


----------



## lill_canele

Another day out. It’s a bit humid and cloudy today..


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Finally some nice weather in the middle part of Norway.
I'm wearing a dress from H&M, leather sandals I bought in Rhodes, bag from Polène and our new kitten


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Rebecca Minkoff dress, it's almost impossible to take a bad photo in it!
> View attachment 5445008
> View attachment 5445009


Love dress on you.


----------



## Cams

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Finally some nice weather in the middle part of Norway.
> I'm wearing a dress from H&M, leather sandals I bought in Rhodes, bag from Polène and our new kitten
> 
> View attachment 5580769


Lovely dress love this colour wish our HM in canada also had these beautiful colours .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Here’s an example:
> View attachment 5445471
> View attachment 5445472


Love sweater and boots .


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5445955


That shirt


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> View attachment 5487605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5488177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5489667


I love them all but the first oufit wow just wow.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Feeling and wearing the Monday blues today.
> 
> View attachment 5538965


Beautiful love that colour on you.


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5539275


Okay and the award for the shirts goes to @Christofle.


----------



## Cams

Hello sorry been so busy  for work we had our anniversary sales took pics and didn’t post here they are . You all look so good I did miss you all.


----------



## Cams

More


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Cams said:


> Hello sorry been so busy  for work we had our anniversary sales took pics and didn’t post here they are . You all look so good I did miss you all.
> 
> View attachment 5581334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581345


Wow - you look amazing! Great outfits, great style!  The dark navy jumpsuit (or is it two pieces?) is just


----------



## Cams

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Wow - you look amazing! Great outfits, great style!  The dark navy jumpsuit (or is it two pieces?) is just


Thank you it’s a jumpuit.


----------



## Cams

Today wearing flats as we run around allot lol


----------



## Cams

Happy Friday and weekend oufit friends


----------



## Antonia

Happy Friday everyone!! This week in no particular order :


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! This week in no particular order :
> 
> View attachment 5583080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583084


So beautiful Antonia. I don’t know why but this new app update I am not getting use to it lol.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> So beautiful Antonia. I don’t know why but this new app update I am not getting use to it lol.


I know, every photo looks so huge!!  Now you can see all my wrinkles!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I know, every photo looks so huge!!  Now you can see all my wrinkles!!


You so funny. Lol you have no wrinkles you are a stunner .


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Hello sorry been so busy  for work we had our anniversary sales took pics and didn’t post here they are . You all look so good I did miss you all.
> 
> View attachment 5581334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581345


Your pleated skirt is so pretty


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> You so funny. Lol you have no wrinkles you are a stunner .


Thank you Cams....you are too kind my friend!  Happy weekend!! XOXO


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Thank you Cams....you are too kind my friend!  Happy weekend!! XOXO


Right back at you my dear the sun is finally shining in Vancouver .


----------



## Miarta

Hello everyone I hope everyone is having great summer .


----------



## lizz

ASOS pants, which I’ll probably need to hem today, LOFT top, French Sole London ballet flats.


----------



## lill_canele

Worn this look before. Just with a belt this time, different shoes, and crop cami top (vs crop long sleeve but it doesn’t really matter because I’m wearing a blazer over it lol)


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Worn this look before. Just with a belt this time, different shoes, and crop cami top (vs crop long sleeve but it doesn’t really matter because I’m wearing a blazer over it lol)
> 
> View attachment 5584107


Interesting sheer shoes!  Is the material pretty soft or scratchy?


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Interesting sheer shoes!  Is the material pretty soft or scratchy?


They’re YSL! The material is pretty comfortable actually. The height of the heel is a bit steep though lol and the stiletto is quite narrow  , definitely not a wear-all-day sort of shoe. Maybe half a day with some sitting in between haha


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> They’re YSL! The material is pretty comfortable actually. The height of the heel is a bit steep though lol and the stiletto is quite narrow  , definitely not a wear-all-day sort of shoe. Maybe half a day with some sitting in between haha


Sounds like wearing those on cobblestone would be a death sentence


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Sounds like wearing those on cobblestone would be a death sentence


Oh most definitely!  YSL toe boxes are also quite narrow with a small surface area. I’d probably eat dirt in minutes lol


----------



## Miarta




----------



## avcbob

Where did everyone go??  It's been way to quiet here for the last few days!


----------



## 880

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Finally some nice weather in the middle part of Norway.
> I'm wearing a dress from H&M, leather sandals I bought in Rhodes, bag from Polène and our new kitten
> 
> View attachment 5580769


Oh! Love The kitten 

@Miarta , gorgeous LBD, but where are the Birkenstocks 

love EVERYTHING @Cams wow

@lill_canele ! You look model tall!

@Christofle , love the shirt and bracelet  am going to scroll back to see what pics of Luna I missed
hugs

TRR valentino olive lace dress, NWT, circa MGC‘s days there
dior plaid bucket hat, Lafayette dress
chanel croc embossed waxed cotton jacket that I purchased from 57th St in 2003
chanel calf hair wrapped mini skirt that I purchased from 57th in 2001
and an etro silk dress I purchased from etro Madison in maybe 2005


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> Where did everyone go??  It's been way to quiet here for the last few days!


Vacation


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Vacation


Have fun time and see you when you're back!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Vacation



Hope you're having a wonderful time!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hello, fashionable ones! Life has been a bit hectic so I haven’t been stopping to snap any OOTD pictures. Today’s outfit is super casual - just got back from a few errands on my lunch break.


----------



## lill_canele

Post work dinner out with husband


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Post work dinner out with husband
> 
> View attachment 5588246
> View attachment 5588247


Stunning! Love this ! But, where is the bag 

here is mine:
achenille pool cover up that I purchased on sale at Bergdorfs, from chanel 06P (spring 2006).  Ive worn it as a casual sun dress for years, and I got it on sale back then for about 315 USD. Plus a large hermes 35 Trim II, phw, almost unworn, from Japanese resellers during Covid SIP, for 800 USD  that happens to hold an iPad ans umbrella easily . brunello rain poncho from 2020; golden goose sneakers ; dior blue plaid bucket hat from 2020 (sale 2021)


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> Stunning! Love this ! But, where is the bag
> 
> here is mine:
> achenille pool cover up that I purchased on sale at Bergdorfs, from chanel 06P (spring 2006).  Ive worn it as a casual sun dress for years, and I got it on sale back then for about 315 USD. Plus a large hermes 35 Trim II, phw, almost unworn, from Japanese resellers during Covid SIP, for 800 USD  that happens to hold an iPad ans umbrella easily . brunello rain poncho from 2020; golden goose sneakers ; dior blue plaid bucket hat from 2020 (sale 2021)
> 
> View attachment 5588288


Haha of course! Was in a hurry yesterday lol




Love yours! Casual chic


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone, I am not quite back to posting outfit photos yet, but here is an outfit from vacay... Prada bag, Repetto ballet flats


----------



## Antonia

This week in no particular order


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi everyone, I am not quite back to posting outfit photos yet, but here is an outfit from vacay... Prada bag, Repetto ballet flats
> View attachment 5588527
> View attachment 5588528



Have fun at Disney!  Looks like the new Stewart Weitzman line was made just for you!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi everyone, I am not quite back to posting outfit photos yet, but here is an outfit from vacay... Prada bag, Repetto ballet flats
> View attachment 5588527
> View attachment 5588528


Hope you're having a great time-I would love to go to Disney again!!


----------



## Cams

Miarta said:


> Hello everyone I hope everyone is having great summer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583401
> View attachment 5583402
> View attachment 5583403
> View attachment 5583404
> View attachment 5583405


Gorgeous .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week in no particular order
> 
> View attachment 5588525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588532


Stunner . love it


----------



## Cams

Here mine for this week


----------



## lizz

Just realized this outfit is almost the same as the last one I posted, LOL. I am in a black phase. Amazon bodysuit, Urban Outfitters black cargo pant, Franco Sarto espadrille wedges. I love the flecks on the wall from the morning sun.


----------



## Miarta

880 said:


> Oh! Love The kitten
> 
> @Miarta , gorgeous LBD, but where are the Birkenstocks
> 
> love EVERYTHING @Cams wow
> 
> @lill_canele ! You look model tall!
> 
> @Christofle , love the shirt and bracelet  am going to scroll back to see what pics of Luna I missed
> hugs
> 
> TRR valentino olive lace dress, NWT, circa MGC‘s days there
> dior plaid bucket hat, Lafayette dress
> chanel croc embossed waxed cotton jacket that I purchased from 57th St in 2003
> chanel calf hair wrapped mini skirt that I purchased from 57th in 2001
> and an etro silk dress I purchased from etro Madison in maybe 2005
> View attachment 5586790
> View attachment 5586792
> View attachment 5586793
> View attachment 5586794
> View attachment 5586795


Hello lovely lady ……… it’s complicated … it’s slowly growing on me, lol @880  OMG OMG , !!!!! I actually tagged you (I’m tupid on this)


----------



## 880

Miarta said:


> Hello lovely lady ……… it’s complicated … it’s slowly growing on me, lol @880  OMG OMG , !!!!! I actually tagged you (I’m tupid on this)
> View attachment 5589291


Love this! So perfect! Birkenstocks are addictive. Fortunately less expensive than lots of other things on TPF lol


----------



## Miarta

880 said:


> Love this! So perfect! Birkenstocks are addictive. Fortunately less expensive than lots of other things on TPF lol


Yup, however I still didn’t tag you


----------



## 880

Miarta said:


> Yup, however I still didn’t tag you


 you did tag me, no worries


----------



## lizz

Trashy Diva dress, Me Too ballet flats.


----------



## Miarta




----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5590038


Looking extra fab


----------



## Christofle

Sorry for the odd pictures. Lighting is terrible here and there is no proper mirror.


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Sorry for the odd pictures. Lighting is terrible here and there is no proper mirror.
> View attachment 5590049
> View attachment 5590048


Nicely done, now i have been busy (didn’t look back what I missed) but where is my queen?  And thank you , can’t see on a pic but it’s overall with pussybow


----------



## Christofle

Monday Funday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Easing back into office life in one of my favorite dresses by Brooks Brothers. Flats are Louboutin.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Sorry for the odd pictures. Lighting is terrible here and there is no proper mirror.
> View attachment 5590049
> View attachment 5590048


Love the combination


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Rainy Tuesday OOTD


----------



## Christofle




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - Club Monaco skirt, J. Crew linen sweater


----------



## lill_canele

Work ootd (doggy realized he was in the picture )


----------



## lizz

Trashy Diva dress


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Sorry for the odd pictures. Lighting is terrible here and there is no proper mirror.
> View attachment 5590049
> View attachment 5590048


Fabulous outfit @Christofle !!  Love the shirt!!


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Monday Funday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590294
> View attachment 5590295


Love the details of this jacket!!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Easing back into office life in one of my favorite dresses by Brooks Brothers. Flats are Louboutin.
> View attachment 5590335


Welcome back @BalenciagaKitte !!  We missed your OOTD's!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Rainy Tuesday OOTD
> View attachment 5591074


Love the pants


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5591171


Love the shoes


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5591171


Love the shoes


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5591171


Love the shoes .


----------



## Cams

Here mine for this week


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5592893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592898


Flawless!!


----------



## Christofle

Cams said:


> Here mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5592893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592898


Red blazer and shorts rocks


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Fri-yay OOTD, Burberry scarf, Louboutin heels. I am ready for FALL outfits and colors!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fri-yay OOTD, Burberry scarf, Louboutin heels. I am ready for FALL outfits and colors!
> 
> View attachment 5593314
> View attachment 5593315


Love it!! Me too...I cannot wait to start wearing fall clothes-I'm so over summer!!!


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Flawless!!


Thank you my dear


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fri-yay OOTD, Burberry scarf, Louboutin heels. I am ready for FALL outfits and colors!
> 
> View attachment 5593314
> View attachment 5593315


I love how you put all the colours together .


----------



## Antonia

This week


----------



## Miarta

Ode to the @880 and her influence on me…


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> View attachment 5593388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593393


Love It Antonia I love how you missing the colours beautiful .


----------



## Cams

Miarta said:


> Ode to the @880 and her influence on me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593627


Lovely .


----------



## Cams

Today celebrating my friend getting engage. So happy for her love is really beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Today celebrating my friend getting engage. So happy for her love is really beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5593661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593662


You look stunning Cams and so does your friend!  Congrats to her!!


----------



## lizz

French Sole London ballet flats.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5591171


I love the riff on classic navy sports coat and gray trousers 

DH’s navy version (shirt tucked in ) ; last pic include his Corthay shoes


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> I love the riff on classic navy sports coat and gray trousers
> 
> DH’s navy version (shirt tucked in ) ; last pic include his Corthay shoes
> View attachment 5594969
> View attachment 5594970
> View attachment 5594971


The Corthay 

The jackets are so lovely too!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> The Corthay
> 
> The jackets are so lovely too!


Thank you so much! Am eager to see your shoe projects when they arrive too!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Thank you so much! Am eager to see your shoe projects when they arrive too!


Same! 

Keyword: “when”


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD with Derek Lam dress, Gucci scarf and new to me Balenciaga knife mules


----------



## BalenciagaKitte




----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> I love the riff on classic navy sports coat and gray trousers
> 
> DH’s navy version (shirt tucked in ) ; last pic include his Corthay shoes
> View attachment 5594969
> View attachment 5594970
> View attachment 5594971


WOW love the shoes (I zoomed in on the photo!)


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> WOW love the shoes (I zoomed in on the photo!)


“Arca buckle” is the Corthay model if you want to look at others online.


----------



## l.ch.

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thursday OOTD
> View attachment 5592729
> View attachment 5592730


I will be forever in love with these shoes…


----------



## l.ch.

Dreamy pre-fall outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, shoes are Gucci, Lacoste polo


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - another black and white outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - black and white day 3... Buttercup just had to be in all my photos this morning!


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my uniform dress and flats. My hip has been bugging me lately and I figure it has to be the heels because I haven’t run in months.  I miss my heels.  Got the pillow Tabby from the Coach Outlet site doing some retail therapy last week.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> View attachment 5597204
> View attachment 5597205


Love that edgy side of you!


----------



## JVSXOXO

It’s been a while! I’ve been having one heck of a day with an escalated case at work and my own personal situation. But I got a haircut on my lunch break and feel a lot better after getting a few inches chopped off. I also think this is my first mod shot of my Cassie 19.


----------



## Miarta

Last night … risqué business,  .   well why not


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> Last night … risqué business,  .   well why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597339
> View attachment 5597340


Does the black detailing wrap around from the front to the back? Very neat! Pretty sunflowers too!


----------



## Miarta

Christofle said:


> Does the black detailing wrap around from the front to the back? Very neat! Pretty sunflowers too!


Yes it does it’s a handmade lace …good old times and Giannis beautiful ideas. And for flowers ……  I should of put it away through summer but I love them in all its  glorious fakeness


----------



## Christofle

I


Miarta said:


> Yes it does it’s a handmade lace …good old times and Giannis beautiful ideas. And for flowers ……  I should of put it away through summer but I love them in all its  glorious fakeness


its such a lovely dress!


----------



## maria28

Taken out an old jacket since the weather/ temperature is just right today 

Chanel jacket
Superdry dress
Golden Goose sneakers
Hermes bolide


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay, completing a week of black/white outfits with a new headband from Etsy...


----------



## Antonia

maria28 said:


> Taken out an old jacket since the weather/ temperature is just right today
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Superdry dress
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Hermes bolide
> View attachment 5597816


OMG, love your Chanel jacket!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay, completing a week of black/white outfits with a new headband from Etsy...
> View attachment 5597817
> View attachment 5597818
> View attachment 5597819


Love the headband (and your photo bomber kittie)!!


----------



## maria28

Antonia said:


> OMG, love your Chanel jacket!


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## Christofle

maria28 said:


> Taken out an old jacket since the weather/ temperature is just right today
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Superdry dress
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Hermes bolide
> View attachment 5597816


Fab  

Lovely jacket and bolide


----------



## maria28

Christofle said:


> Fab
> 
> Lovely jacket and bolide


Thank you


----------



## JVSXOXO

TGIF! I’m realizing that I’ve acquired a lot of blue and white dresses this summer.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> You look stunning Cams and so does your friend!  Congrats to her!!


Thank you my dear .


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> I love the riff on classic navy sports coat and gray trousers
> 
> DH’s navy version (shirt tucked in ) ; last pic include his Corthay shoes
> View attachment 5594969
> View attachment 5594970
> View attachment 5594971


Awesome looks .


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD with Derek Lam dress, Gucci scarf and new to me Balenciaga knife mules
> View attachment 5595144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this couldn’t see you face lol.


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Wearing my uniform dress and flats. My hip has been bugging me lately and I figure it has to be the heels because I haven’t run in months.  I miss my heels.  Got the pillow Tabby from the Coach Outlet site doing some retail therapy last week.


Lovely dress


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week:
> 
> View attachment 5597951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597957


The pants with the slit on the side I love it


----------



## Cams

Here my outfits for this week, was an awesome week saw the weekend in concert he was great.


----------



## JenJBS

maria28 said:


> Taken out an old jacket since the weather/ temperature is just right today
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Superdry dress
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Hermes bolide
> View attachment 5597816



Sweater weather! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here my outfits for this week, was an awesome week saw the weekend in concert he was great.
> 
> View attachment 5598046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598049


Ohhh I love the burgundy patent leather booties in the first pic!  You look great (as always!!)


----------



## Miarta

Cams said:


> Here my outfits for this week, was an awesome week saw the weekend in concert he was great.
> 
> View attachment 5598046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598049


Love love loooooove the last look!!!


----------



## lizz

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday
> View attachment 5597204
> View attachment 5597205


I love a crisp white pair of jeans!


----------



## lill_canele

Double dinner date last night with our friends~
(Probably posted this outfit before lol, it’s a favorite of mine)


----------



## JVSXOXO

I like this linen dress but it’s giving me potato sack vibes. I may add a belt around the waist to help with the shape. Then I’ll be baby shower ready. I’d love another little one myself… *sigh*


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> I like this linen dress but it’s giving me potato sack vibes. I may add a belt around the waist to help with the shape. Then I’ll be baby shower ready. I’d love another little one myself… *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 5599041


Your coach matches your dress so well! 

If that’s a potato sack, I’d like to know which boutique you buy your potatoes from. Asking for a friend!


----------



## njestsvjat

Hello everyone
_

_


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> Your coach matches your dress so well!
> 
> If that’s a potato sack, I’d like to know which boutique you buy your potatoes from. Asking for a friend!


Thank you! As always, you are far too kind.


----------



## fayeH

Sharing my pop of color

View attachment 5599257


----------



## fayeH

My pop of color ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I think I'll try florals this week... Monday OOTD. Dress is Dolce & Gabbana, Marni belt, Jimmy Choo shoes, J. Crew cardigan (to wear at the office)


----------



## Work_For_Purse

JVSXOXO said:


> TGIF! I’m realizing that I’ve acquired a lot of blue and white dresses this summer.
> View attachment 5598027


cute outfit!  BTW your skin looks flawless  I wish i had one.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I think I'll try florals this week... Monday OOTD. Dress is Dolce & Gabbana, Marni belt, Jimmy Choo shoes, J. Crew cardigan (to wear at the office)
> View attachment 5599546
> View attachment 5599547



i always admire your mix.  I am always seem to stuck with certain brands.   I should learn from you.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Ohhh I love the burgundy patent leather booties in the first pic!  You look great (as always!!)


Thank you girlfriend . for them at Nordies lol


----------



## Cams

Miarta said:


> Love love loooooove the last look!!!


Thank you .


----------



## Cams

JVSXOXO said:


> I like this linen dress but it’s giving me potato sack vibes. I may add a belt around the waist to help with the shape. Then I’ll be baby shower ready. I’d love another little one myself… *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 5599041


Stunning  .


----------



## Antonia

fayeH said:


> My pop of color ootd
> 
> View attachment 5599265


This is so lovely!!


----------



## fayeH

Antonia said:


> This is so lovely!!


That’s so sweet of you! Thank you so much.


----------



## fayeH

Ootd for some wine tasting with co-workers today


----------



## njestsvjat




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - floral top and pants from Theory, navy pinstripe blazer is Tahari, all secondhand from Poshmark (even SW sandals)


----------



## essiedub

Antonia said:


> This week
> 
> View attachment 5593388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593393


I am really digging all the pants here!
Uhm..actually love the entire outfit in all the photos..I want to pull off your “effortless” chic (I know it actually does take effort)


----------



## Christofle

*wz*


njestsvjat said:


> View attachment 5600144


What's the bag made of? It has a very interesting finish!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Last weekend, trying on pants in Athleta. I’m wearing an Athleta Pranayama & tank top, Spanx jeggings, Hermès Evelyne, Farandole, & Clic Clac, and Rothy’s loafers.


----------



## Antonia

essiedub said:


> I am really digging all the pants here!
> Uhm..actually love the entire outfit in all the photos..I want to pull off your “effortless” chic (I know it actually does take effort)


Oh thank you so much-that is so kind of you to say!!  3 of them are Tibi-2 of those pairs are the same pants in different colors. They have very unique style clothing-women of all ages and shapes can wear them and you never look like you're trying too hard. Like you said, 'effortless'. I do try to shop second hand or on sale first since they're a little pricey but everytime I wear something from Tibi, I feel so good in them.


----------



## ditzydi

Getting as much use out of this pillow tabby before the summer ends and I go back to neutrals for the winter.


----------



## njestsvjat

Christofle said:


> *wz*
> 
> What's the bag made of? It has a very interesting finish!



Something like nylon.. Made in Italy but vintage, from my mother... the seventies, Ponte Rosa, Italy.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday: new-to-me Burberry Brit silk skirt, St. John Sport sweater, MICHAEL Michael Kors shoes. Sweater folded up and straight:



90s aesthetic with cargo vest and Saint Laurent loafers:


----------



## njestsvjat




----------



## ditzydi

I feel like I’m channeling my inner Charlotte from SITC anytime I wear my hair in a ponytail and don’t look like crap.


----------



## njestsvjat

Still hot


----------



## lizz

It’s boot season, people! I don’t care if it’s super hot here in the South, I am wearing my new boots. Boots are Free People Grayson. Dress is Amazon, belt by local craftsman.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD - Dolce & Gabbana skirt, Vince blouse, Chloé heels


----------



## JamaisAssez




----------



## Antonia

lizz said:


> It’s boot season, people! I don’t care if it’s super hot here in the South, I am wearing my new boots. Boots are Free People Grayson. Dress is Amazon, belt by local craftsman.
> 
> View attachment 5601715


I know, it's so tempting to switch everything over because it's 9/1!!  Love the boots!!!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday -day off.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday -day off.
> 
> View attachment 5602404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602407


OOH love them all! Especially the Fendi bag and the denim skirt!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay floral scarf, Helmut Lang skirt, Elizabeth & James blazer, Balenciaga mules


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOH love them all! Especially the Fendi bag and the denim skirt!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay floral scarf, Helmut Lang skirt, Elizabeth & James blazer, Balenciaga mules
> View attachment 5602421


Ohhh....va-va-voom sexy!!


----------



## Cams

fayeH said:


> Ootd for some wine tasting with co-workers today
> 
> View attachment 5599852


Beautiful colours.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - floral top and pants from Theory, navy pinstripe blazer is Tahari, all secondhand from Poshmark (even SW sandals)
> View attachment 5600229
> View attachment 5600230


Wow I love it electric .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday -day off.
> 
> View attachment 5602404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602407


Antonia those green pants .


----------



## Cams

Here is mine for this week


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here is mine for this week
> 
> View attachment 5602862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602865


I love the first outfit....so classy!  Looks very Audrey Hepburn @ 'Breakfast at Tiffany's'!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Wow I love it electric .


Thank you Cams! You are always so encouraging.


----------



## lizz

JVSXOXO said:


> I like this linen dress but it’s giving me potato sack vibes. I may add a belt around the waist to help with the shape. Then I’ll be baby shower ready. I’d love another little one myself… *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 5599041


No belt, I love this outfit as is. So breezy and light!


----------



## lizz

LOFT dress from years ago, Free People Grayson boots.


----------



## fayeH




----------



## njestsvjat

hey hey hello


----------



## lill_canele

Ending summer with a bang! (I swear I’m not purposely sticking my leg out, the heels are pretty high lol)


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Ending summer with a bang! (I swear I’m not purposely sticking my leg out, the heels are pretty high lol)
> 
> View attachment 5603378


Who are the shorts from? They are super cute!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Who are the shorts from? They are super cute!


Thank you! They are from Fendi!

Basically no stretch though so getting the right size is a must!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Thank you! They are from Fendi!
> 
> Basically no stretch though so getting the right size is a must!


Thank you for the warning! The pleated detailing is really lovely.

I think they would pair well with some of Givenchy's FW2022 offerings too.  





						Givenchy official site
					

Discover all the collections by Givenchy for women, men & kids and browse the maison's history and heritage




					www.givenchy.com


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Thank you for the warning! The pleated detailing is really lovely.
> 
> I think they would pair well with some of Givenchy's FW2022 offerings too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy official site
> 
> 
> Discover all the collections by Givenchy for women, men & kids and browse the maison's history and heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.givenchy.com


Ooo, nice! Yes I can see that


----------



## njestsvjat

Still summer for me


----------



## HeatherGrace

I always love your style! Thank you for the inspiration 



ditzydi said:


> Getting as much use out of this pillow tabby before the summer ends and I go back to neutrals for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 5600315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600316


----------



## HeatherGrace

Love this outfit! I love the drape of the blouse and the pants!



lill_canele said:


> Work ootd (doggy realized he was in the picture )
> 
> View attachment 5592437
> 
> View attachment 5592436
> 
> View attachment 5592438


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5604914


----------



## ditzydi

Outfit is a repeat but the shoes are new from the Coach outlet store.  They were 70% off plus an additional 15% for the Labor Day weekend.  Got them for $40 total.  Glad I was able to finally find some cute flats because I normally hate them.


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Outfit is a repeat but the shoes are new from the Coach outlet store.  They were 70% off plus an additional 15% for the Labor Day weekend.  Got them for $40 total.  Glad I was able to finally find some cute flats because I normally hate them.
> 
> View attachment 5605042


What a steal on some cute shoes !!!


----------



## fayeH

View attachment 5605100


----------



## fayeH

Matchy matchy


----------



## purly

lizz said:


> LOFT dress from years ago, Free People Grayson boots.
> 
> View attachment 5603185



I love this one. You could be a librarian or really into horses. You could be going to a garden party or a poetry reading. I could easily see myself wearing this.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, dress with cargo vest and also tried a cardigan.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - Repetto ballet flats. Bought them in Paris in 2010, they are still in excellent shape, though I have had them resoled.


----------



## susieserb

Johnny Was dress with Native American Jewelry; Modern Citizen cotton dress with Chanel Jewelry. The women of Summer 2022❤️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay wearing white after Labor Day in this outfit inspired by one of @Cams ! White blazer over white dress, with and without scarf.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay wearing white after Labor Day in this outfit inspired by one of @Cams ! White blazer over white dress, with and without scarf.
> View attachment 5607002
> View attachment 5607003


Beautiful my friend!!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Monday,  holiday.


----------



## _Moravia_

fayeH said:


> Matchy matchy
> 
> View attachment 5605103



Great outfit, and I love the shape of your sunglasses on you. What brand are they?


----------



## _Moravia_

Antonia said:


> This week except Monday,  holiday.
> 
> View attachment 5607216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607235



I love how you put neutral colours together in your outfits @Antonia. Your first outfit in particular looks fabulous!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This week except Monday,  holiday.
> 
> View attachment 5607216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607235


You always have such great outfits!


----------



## Antonia

_Moravia_ said:


> I love how you put neutral colours together in your outfits @Antonia. Your first outfit in particular looks fabulous!





JenJBS said:


> You always have such great outfits!


Thank you ladies.....I truly appreciate your compliments!  Have a lovely weekend!! XO


----------



## fayeH

_Moravia_ said:


> Great outfit, and I love the shape of your sunglasses on you. What brand are they?


Hello! Thank you. They’re Ferragamo’s.


----------



## lizz

Franco Sarto wedges.


----------



## Cams

lizz said:


> Trashy Diva dress
> 
> View attachment 5592475


That’s a gooorge dress.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Fri-yay wearing white after Labor Day in this outfit inspired by one of @Cams ! White blazer over white dress, with and without scarf.
> View attachment 5607002
> View attachment 5607003


You look gorgeous stunner if I could I would live in white my favorite colour.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> This week except Monday,  holiday.
> 
> View attachment 5607216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607235


I love the beiges Antonia so so beautiful . the pants your pants collection is insane I am coming to your house lol .


----------



## Cams

fayeH said:


> Matchy matchy
> 
> View attachment 5605103


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

Here mine i had my sister visiting for the past week. We hadn’t seen each other for 3 years because Of Covid so I was the tour guide we did allot of shopping. I am happy because my niece Will be studying in Canada University so have family here is just great  also celebrated husband birthday.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> You look gorgeous stunner if I could I would live in white my favorite colour.


Thank you so much Cams!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Here mine i had my sister visiting for the past week. We hadn’t seen each other for 3 years because Of Covid so I was the tour guide we did allot of shopping. I am happy because my niece Will be studying in Canada University so have family here is just great  also celebrated husband birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5608534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608538


Hello Cams' sister and husband! It looks like you all had a wonderful week. And wow what a shopping haul!


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Here mine i had my sister visiting for the past week. We hadn’t seen each other for 3 years because Of Covid so I was the tour guide we did allot of shopping. I am happy because my niece Will be studying in Canada University so have family here is just great  also celebrated husband birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5608534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608538


Wow look at all those shopping bags!!!!!!!!!!!!! You OOTD are incredible! More importantly, it must have been so nice to finally see your sister...I can't imagine not seeing family members for that long. At least you are all ok, that's the main thing. Enjoy your time together!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - Secondhand blazer dress (H&M), heels are Sam Edelman


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Target gauze shirt, Banana Republic Factory cargo pants, YSL loafers


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - Target gauze shirt, Banana Republic Factory cargo pants, YSL loafers
> View attachment 5609555
> View attachment 5609559


ohhh, love the YSL's!!!


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hello Cams' sister and husband! It looks like you all had a wonderful week. And wow what a shopping haul!


Thank you dear .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Wow look at all those shopping bags!!!!!!!!!!!!! You OOTD are incredible! More importantly, it must have been so nice to finally see your sister...I can't imagine not seeing family members for that long. At least you are all ok, that's the main thing. Enjoy your time together!!


Só true Antonia and thanks goodness for technology.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - Secondhand blazer dress (H&M), heels are Sam Edelman
> View attachment 5608963


Those shoes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> ohhh, love the YSL's!!!


Thank you Antoinia! They are incredibly comfortable and run TTS.


----------



## fayeH

Is it too early for Fall colors?


----------



## Antonia

fayeH said:


> Is it too early for Fall colors?
> 
> View attachment 5609741


Not at all...love it!!


----------



## Christofle

fayeH said:


> Is it too early for Fall colors?
> 
> View attachment 5609741


Never !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, shoes are Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, shoes are Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 5610187


I love those shoes, they look like they are comfy!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday, blazer is Theory, shoes Stuart Weitzman. Yes, new haircut!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, blazer is Theory, shoes Stuart Weitzman. Yes, new haircut!
> View attachment 5610903
> View attachment 5610904


Ahhh, I noticed the haircut right away!! Very nice!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Friday OOTD last of my summer outfits, I am going to get out my fall clothes this weekend...
blue suede Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## Cams

fayeH said:


> Is it too early for Fall colors?
> 
> View attachment 5609741


Love it the green dress and your bag.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday, blazer is Theory, shoes Stuart Weitzman. Yes, new haircut!
> View attachment 5610903
> View attachment 5610904


Beautiful love the new hair .


----------



## Cams

Here are mine for this week


----------



## Cams

Missed this one


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cams said:


> Missed this one
> 
> View attachment 5612279


Fabulous!


----------



## Antonia

Last week Mon-Thurs.  I was uber casual Fri watching my friend's dog for half of the day and didn't bother to post my ootd,  lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Do mixing prints and too many logos make you a fashion criminal?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD - Talk Like a Pirate Day


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD - Talk Like a Pirate Day
> View attachment 5613509


You always have amazing shoe collection!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Last week Mon-Thurs.  I was uber casual Fri watching my friend's dog for half of the day and didn't bother to post my ootd,  lol.
> 
> View attachment 5613357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613360



Love that purple blazer!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Work_For_Purse said:


> You always have amazing shoe collection!


Awww thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Last week Mon-Thurs.  I was uber casual Fri watching my friend's dog for half of the day and didn't bother to post my ootd,  lol.
> 
> View attachment 5613357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613360


All fantastic, especially love the leather pants and the purple blazer outfits!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, wearing Loeffler Randall skull flats...


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, wearing Loeffler Randall skull flats...
> View attachment 5614160


Love those shoes....perfect for this time of year!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, wearing Loeffler Randall skull flats...
> View attachment 5614160



Love those shoes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!


Thanks they are from circa 2007 and can still be found on Poshmark in black or white/bone color...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, Louboutin "Pipina" wedge heels


----------



## Antonia

This week so far.   Busy the next 2 days and may not get a chance to post.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week so far.   Busy the next 2 days and may not get a chance to post.
> 
> View attachment 5615009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615012


LOVE LOVE LOVE is that a denim/chambray suit in second photo?


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE is that a denim/chambray suit in second photo?


Thank you!  Yes, it's a matching suit from Zara....here are the links:








						GOLDEN BUTTON BLAZER DENIM
					

Lapel collar blazer with long sleeves and pronounced shoulders. Front flap pockets. Front closure with gold buttons.




					www.zara.com
				











						HIGH RISE FRONT SEAM Z1975 JEANS
					

High rise five pocket jeans. Pronounced front seam. Wide leg. Front zip and button closure.




					www.zara.com


----------



## lill_canele

Ootd evening out!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Happy first Day of Fall! Trying to pull off the ballet-flats-with-socks trend but it's not working for me...maybe with a shorter dress. Stuart Weitzman flats (cut off, sorry!). Balenciaga Papier bag with Etsy sushi cat charm.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay, Benetton cardigan, Ferragamo kitten heels


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Ootd evening out!
> 
> View attachment 5615234


----------



## papertiger

Antonia said:


> This week so far.   Busy the next 2 days and may not get a chance to post.
> 
> View attachment 5615009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615012



Always love your interpretations of (your own) style *chef's kiss*


----------



## RachelVerinder

Ladies and gents in this thread : you are so inspirational! Thank you for sharing your beautiful outfits


----------



## TC1

All Saints jacket, Joe's jeans, Yeezy Turtle Dove, H B35


----------



## Edonis06

Antonia said:


> This week so far.   Busy the next 2 days and may not get a chance to post.
> 
> View attachment 5615009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615012


Love the 1st and second look   the second outfit looks like very powerful and confident woman


----------



## Edonis06

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Friday OOTD last of my summer outfits, I am going to get out my fall clothes this weekend...
> blue suede Jimmy Choo heels
> View attachment 5611649


Nice outfit. Very simple but at the same I like the small touch of color from the heel ! Looks basic because of the black shirt and then more unique/sunny because of the orange and blue colors.


----------



## Edonis06

TC1 said:


> All Saints jacket, Joe's jeans, Yeezy Turtle Dove, H B35
> View attachment 5616767


Nic hand bag ! It goes very well with the leather jacket  a perfecto is always a good item to have. I like how versatile it can be by being either badass or adding some touch of class and business. I think it goes well on every woman.


----------



## Edonis06

Cams said:


> Missed this one
> 
> View attachment 5612279


So elegant! Until autumn is here and doesn't allow much of these looks  you look very elegant


----------



## Edonis06

fayeH said:


> Is it too early for Fall colors?
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609741





fayeH said:


> Is it too early for Fall colors?
> 
> View attachment 5609741


Nope it is not too early ! I like the green khaki military. Look very elegant and the dress has nice silver details that add something to it.


----------



## Edonis06

Summer is almost (or already gone)... but it's now time for fall outfit. I have already brought out of the wardrobe my beloved Burberry trench coat. Can't wait to start wearing it all fall season ! 

Let me know your thoughts, comments and advice


----------



## Edonis06

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday, shoes are Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 5610187


Everything looks very beautiful! Love the different shades of color between pink and red. The skirt looks also quiet exotic as if it was from a trip you did somewhere in Asia ❤


----------



## 880

@Edonis06 , love the louche casual vibe  




tiered, pleated skirt from SONG, Vienna (I describe the skirt as a cross between Dior and issey miyake)









						Myung il SONG's Concept Store in Vienna | Yatzer
					

The brainchild of Myung il Song, SONG, is a conceptual store located in the 'golden' Praterstrasse, Vienna that offers you both a fashion-forward space for shopping and the opportunity to indulge in various art festivities. SONG completely transforms the common retail experience....




					www.yatzer.com
				




tie dyed techno dress, Bogner
chanel synthetic tie cardigan 2021
birkenstock sneakers, dior mens saddlebag, and
mini Loewe puzzle


----------



## Antonia

papertiger said:


> Always love your interpretations of (your own) style *chef's kiss*





Edonis06 said:


> Love the 1st and second look   the second outfit looks like very powerful and confident woman


Thank you both for the very kind words!!


----------



## Antonia

Edonis06 said:


> Summer is almost (or already gone)... but it's now time for fall outfit. I have already brought out of the wardrobe my beloved Burberry trench coat. Can't wait to start wearing it all fall season !
> 
> Let me know your thoughts, comments and advice
> 
> View attachment 5616836
> 
> View attachment 5616837
> View attachment 5616838
> View attachment 5616839
> View attachment 5616840


Love how you styled your beloved Burberry trench, especially with that grey/black plaid scarf!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD breaking out the tights!  Suede grommet flats are by AGL.


----------



## lizz

LOFT blouse from a few years ago, Amazon skirt and shoes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, Theory dress, Louboutin heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - boots are Stuart Weitzman


----------



## lizz

Hem & Thread dress, Free People boots


----------



## Antonia

I have extra pics from last weekend and this whole week.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> I have extra pics from last weekend and this whole week.
> 
> View attachment 5620765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620773


They are all perfection, you look amazing!


----------



## Edonis06

Antonia said:


> Love how you styled your beloved Burberry trench, especially with that grey/black plaid scarf!!


Thank you ❤ I also liked to play with the NY  cap for a more relaxed look. Every time I am wearing my trench coat it definitely surprises me


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay, shoes are Balenciaga


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> They are all perfection, you look amazing!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## feminineguy27

ootd for Friday - shoes are tieks
Thought I'd be more myself at work for once


----------



## Allshinythings

Antonia said:


> I have extra pics from last weekend and this whole week.
> 
> View attachment 5620765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620773


Love all the looks! I just can't stop staring at your sapphire ring.


----------



## lizz

New blouse from LOFT, pleather skirt, Franco Sarto wedges


----------



## feminineguy27

lizz said:


> New blouse from LOFT, pleather skirt, Franco Sarto wedges
> 
> View attachment 5620946


Love the outfit, this is fashion goals for me (especially the shoes) for when I get comfortable enough to wear womens clothing and not just shoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

feminineguy27 said:


> View attachment 5620887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ootd for Friday - shoes are tieks
> Thought I'd be more myself at work for once


I love your sweater/jacket.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cloudy drizzling but not yet that cold.
Sweater and hooded vest by Zara (second hands). Skirt from a flea market. Boots by Aigner Munich and bag by Saint Laurent with MCM shoulder strap.


----------



## feminineguy27

Vanilla Bean said:


> I love your sweater/jacket.


Aww thank you so much, yeah I mive it too


----------



## feminineguy27

My ootd for a casual Saturday - shoes are a pair of tory burch ballet flats that where my girlfriends but she let me wear them


----------



## feminineguy27

dangerouscurves said:


> Cloudy drizzling but not yet that cold.
> Sweater and hooded vest by Zara (second hands). Skirt from a flea market. Boots by Aigner Munich and bag by Saint Laurent with MCM shoulder strap.
> View attachment 5621461


Love your bag


----------



## dangerouscurves

feminineguy27 said:


> Love your bag


Thank you!


----------



## Sterntalerli

feminineguy27 said:


> My ootd for a casual Saturday - shoes are a pair of tory burch ballet flats that where my girlfriends but she let me wear them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621464


You certainly can wear strong/bold colors!


----------



## feminineguy27

Sterntalerli said:


> You certainly can wear strong/bold colors!


Yeah I like to express myself through womens fashion and bold colors


----------



## ditzydi

Outfit from earlier this week after being out for most of the week due to a concussion.  Top is Michael Kors, old navy pants, Steven pumps, Mini Lee Radziwill.


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Outfit from earlier this week after being out for most of the week due to a concussion.  Top is Michael Kors, old navy pants, Steven pumps, Mini Lee Radziwill.
> 
> View attachment 5622044



Handsome pup!


----------



## ditzydi

JenJBS said:


> Handsome pup!


Buddy says thanks.  He's my shadow.


----------



## Sterntalerli

ditzydi said:


> Outfit from earlier this week after being out for most of the week due to a concussion.  Top is Michael Kors, old navy pants, Steven pumps, Mini Lee Radziwill.
> 
> View attachment 5622044


Love the outfit. Your doggo is too cute. 

Hope you’re feeling better soon


----------



## feminineguy27

ditzydi said:


> Outfit from earlier this week after being out for most of the week due to a concussion.  Top is Michael Kors, old navy pants, Steven pumps, Mini Lee Radziwill.
> 
> View attachment 5622044


Love the shoes, how do they fit? as I'm looking at getting a pair for work


----------



## feminineguy27

My ootd for a day at the pub with my girlfriend (first time ever wearing womens shoes to a pub and yes I wore a jacket as well
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
)


----------



## feminineguy27

Wearing this outfit to work today, what does everyone think of it?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Bodysuits for both of these outfits: Saturday mustard bodysuit with jeans, today black bodysuit with Escada skirt and Roger Vivier heels.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I got these Gucci tights so you don't have to. They do run easily. Won't buy another pair.


----------



## feminineguy27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Bodysuits for both of these outfits: Saturday mustard bodysuit with jeans, today black bodysuit with Escada skirt and Roger Vivier heels.
> View attachment 5623147
> 
> View attachment 5623146


Love the heels, I need to get myself a pair of them, how do the heels fit?


----------



## ditzydi

feminineguy27 said:


> Love the shoes, how do they fit? as I'm looking at getting a pair for work


I have wide feet and they’re not the most comfortable shoes for me.  But they’re more comfy than some higher heels bc of the shorter block heel.  I think they’d be ideal for somebody with a narrow foot.  One word of warning is that the bottoms are slick. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve almost slipped in them


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

feminineguy27 said:


> Love the heels, I need to get myself a pair of them, how do the heels fit?


They are true to size but no stretch to the patent leather.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Another bodysuit, this one is red and by Re/Done. Zara blazer, J. Crew pants, Tabitha Simmons ankle boots


----------



## feminineguy27

What do people think of my outfit for today (yes I basically only wear ballet flats)


----------



## feminineguy27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> They are true to size but no stretch to the patent leather.


Oh sounds like I'd like them


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Bodysuits for both of these outfits: Saturday mustard bodysuit with jeans, today black bodysuit with Escada skirt and Roger Vivier heels.
> View attachment 5623147
> 
> View attachment 5623146





BalenciagaKitte said:


> Another bodysuit, this one is red and by Re/Done. Zara blazer, J. Crew pants, Tabitha Simmons ankle boots
> View attachment 5623871



You look so good in jeans


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

@Antonia's favorite: my A.L.C. cargo dress, with and without cardigan. Boots are Stuart Weitzman. And yes thank you for noticing my earrings match my belt buckle...


----------



## feminineguy27

Me and my girlfriend had a nice day out together both wearing our tieks (text is there as she didn't want her face in the photo)


----------



## feminineguy27

BalenciagaKitte said:


> @Antonia's favorite: my A.L.C. cargo dress, with and without cardigan. Boots are Stuart Weitzman. And yes thank you for noticing my earrings match my belt buckle...
> View attachment 5624626
> View attachment 5624627


I adore those shoes


----------



## susieserb

Late Summer Wedding, it was so much fun. I got to wear a colorful Chiara Boni dress; glitter LB's; Chanel Ice Cube bag and the best accessory my husband (and family)!!!!!!
​


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> @Antonia's favorite: my A.L.C. cargo dress, with and without cardigan. Boots are Stuart Weitzman. And yes thank you for noticing my earrings match my belt buckle...
> View attachment 5624626
> View attachment 5624627


YES!!!!! I absolutely LOVE this dress and you look amazing in it.  You're also wearing my fave boots!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - grey blazer is Haider Ackermann


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - grey blazer is Haider Ackermann
> View attachment 5625586


Love the pop of purple


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - grey blazer is Haider Ackermann
> View attachment 5625586



That purple shirt!      Love the boots too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks guys, the shirt is Adam by Adam Lippes, I've had it for probably 10 years.


----------



## Antonia

This week:


----------



## lizz

Antonia, that ring is gorgeous! (Sapphire?) 

Today I wore this LOFT sweater and LOFT velvet jeans with Frye moto boots.


----------



## Christofle

It’s a bit nippy out there today. Perfect weather to take my peccary gloves out for a spin.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday at the local pumpkin patch choosing some pumpkins for our house...Timberland boots, Balenciaga bag


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week:
> 
> View attachment 5626501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626505


Love all of them! Tell me more about the olive collared shirt in #3 please!


----------



## TC1

Balenciaga plaid, Mother denim, Air Jordans, H B 35, 42 mm belt.


----------



## feminineguy27

Whilst the weather is getting colder you'll never stop me from wearing ballet flats 
Wore this outfit to work today and even had my first meeting in ballet flats


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> This week:
> 
> View attachment 5626501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626505



Great outfit, specially the double denim


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday at the local pumpkin patch choosing some pumpkins for our house...Timberland boots, Balenciaga bag
> View attachment 5628332



Great outfit


----------



## Antonia

jeans&heels said:


> Great outfit, specially the double denim


Thank you @jeans&heels !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, Rag & Bone "Club" blazer, shoes are Blahnik


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love all of them! Tell me more about the olive collared shirt in #3 please!


@BalenciagaKitte , I just saw this! It's Tibi and I got it from TRR!! It's a very strange color like a dark tan/olive shade. I would say a few seasons old but I just got it a couple months ago.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday, Rag & Bone "Club" blazer, shoes are Blahnik
> View attachment 5629877


Love this...especially how you buttoned the denim shirt all the way up!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Rainy Wednesday in another Rag & Bone "Club" blazer, rain boots are Cougar.


----------



## lizz

Kitty cat photobombed my picture. New Demellier London bag, LOFT blouse, Banana Republic gathered hem pants.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thursday OOTD: Alice + Olivia sweater dress, Ann Demeulemeester riding boots.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Fri-yay OOTD: grey hoodie bodysuit, coated jeans. Shoes are Via Spiga belt is Gucci.


----------



## Antonia

Short of outfits this week....was off Mon for the holiday and Wednesday for a vacation day.


----------



## ditzydi

This weeks outfit dump.


----------



## feminineguy27

My outfit for a Saturday where I'm visiting family


----------



## lizz

New Muck boots (don’t laugh! , they’re very practical).


----------



## lill_canele

Today’s ootd.


----------



## lill_canele

Outfit change for a gala tonight ~


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Outfit change for a gala tonight ~
> 
> View attachment 5632644


The tiger mask is an interesting choice, quite bold!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> The tiger mask is an interesting choice, quite bold!


Haha I thought it was funny.

Here’s a better one. Something actually related to me. 
And better lighting for my dress. (YSL dresses can be difficult to photograph when they’re all black lol)


----------



## ditzydi

False fall is here for the next few days and totally taking advantage of it to wear some cozier outfits.  

Sweater is lucky brand from Costco, skirt is Target and loafers are Clarks. Going through a loafer phase and hoping they offer more support than the cheapie Rothy alternatives from Old Navy.


----------



## Sferics

Antonia said:


> Short of outfits this week....was off Mon for the holiday and Wednesday for a vacation day.
> 
> View attachment 5631680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631682


I totally love those trousers and jeans with the buttons on the seam...what brand are they?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday - new-to-me YSL brown riding boots, leather blazer


----------



## Antonia

Sferics said:


> I totally love those trousers and jeans with the buttons on the seam...what brand are they?


Thank you!  They are by Tibi from a past season....so now the only place to find them would be either eBay, Poshmark or TRR but they do pop up every now and then-just have to keep looking.  I got my pants from YOOX last year and the jeans from TRR.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday - new-to-me YSL brown riding boots, leather blazer
> View attachment 5633483
> View attachment 5633484


Love the boots!!!  Are they black or chocolate brown?


----------



## Sferics

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  They are by Tibi from a past season....so now the only place to find them would be either eBay, Poshmark or TRR but they do pop up every now and then-just have to keep looking.  I got my pants from YOOX last year and the jeans from TRR.


Thank you so much! I'll chase them!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love the boots!!!  Are they black or chocolate brown?


Thanks Antonia! They are chocolate brown. So is the blazer but in certain photos they look black.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> View attachment 5634069
> View attachment 5634070


Love the boots!


----------



## fayeH




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, waffle henley from Aritzia, Chloé wide leg pants, Marni belt, Louboutin heels


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Channeling Chanel


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday and Friday


----------



## ditzydi

Yay it’s Friday!  This week’s outfits.


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday and Friday
> View attachment 5636180
> View attachment 5636181
> View attachment 5636182


Love that tweed coat!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love that tweed coat!!


Thank you! Old H&M.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Yay it’s Friday!  This week’s outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5636188
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636191


All fantastic! Especially love the pink pointed-toe studded flats!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday,  my day off.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday and Friday
> View attachment 5636180
> View attachment 5636181
> View attachment 5636182



Love these fall outfits! Perfect for the season. No Kitty Photobombs lately. Is she not a fan of the cool weather?


----------



## RedLipstick2

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday
> View attachment 5634069
> View attachment 5634070


Cute!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love these fall outfits! Perfect for the season. No Kitty Photobombs lately. Is she not a fan of the cool weather?


Thank you! Yes you are right, they have not been wanting to come out even though the door is usually open.


----------



## lizz

SKIMS lounge slip dress, Venus sweater, Splendid sandals.


----------



## RedLipstick2

lizz said:


> SKIMS lounge slip dress, Venus sweater, Splendid sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5636854


That is a nice look


----------



## lizz

ASOS tie-waist blazer, Blondo boots


----------



## RedLipstick2

BalenciagaKitte said:


> @Antonia's favorite: my A.L.C. cargo dress, with and without cardigan. Boots are Stuart Weitzman. And yes thank you for noticing my earrings match my belt buckle...
> View attachment 5624626
> View attachment 5624627


Really great outfit!


----------



## lill_canele

Afternoon out with a girlfriend


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD with cat


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with cat
> View attachment 5638854


Love that shirt!       And a kitty photo bomb!


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with cat
> View attachment 5638854


Your pants match the wall color in your house!  Great outfit as usual-


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love that shirt!       And a kitty photo bomb!


Yes I was thinking of your comment and was able to coax Buttercup out!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Yes I was thinking of your comment and was able to coax Buttercup out!


Thank you! Very kind of you. Such a pretty girl!


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> All fantastic! Especially love the pink pointed-toe studded flats!


Thanks


----------



## ditzydi

It’s cold again today and I couldn’t wait to wear this Shacket I picked up from Costco.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD with cat
> View attachment 5638854



Gorgeous outfit


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> It’s cold again today and I couldn’t wait to wear this Shacket I picked up from Costco.
> 
> View attachment 5639141


Looks like such a cozy outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

fayeH said:


> View attachment 5634609



Great outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - boots are YSL, skirt is layered silk Burberry


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Wednesday - boots are YSL, skirt is layered silk Burberry
> View attachment 5639781


I love that skirt!


----------



## ditzydi

Channeling my inner Peg Bundy today.


----------



## lizz

So I surfed the internet for hours, HOURS, looking for black heeled ankle boots, both luxury and non-luxury.  (Thanks to the Purse Forum member who kindly messaged me and suggested a black ankle boot with one of my past outfits.)  Then I found these in a local boutique, and voila! Perfect! They are suede Vince Camuto boots. Haven’t owned Vince Camuto shoes in a few years but I tried them out last night and they are comfy and pretty! I love the rubber sole to prevent wear on the soles. Dress is Venus, ASOS blazer. Demellier bag.


----------



## lizz

Franco Sarto ankle boots, SKIMS lounge dress


----------



## ditzydi

Off today bc we have parent teacher conferences all day.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday with Naturalizer sneakers and suede Louboutin heels


----------



## lill_canele

Yesterday’s ootd


----------



## ditzydi

More plaid.  And since y’all are so good at finding things for people on this thread…I’m trying to find now show socks I can wear with booties and my loafers. I bought some from Amazon a friend recommended but you can totally seem them when I wear loafers.


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday with Naturalizer sneakers and suede Louboutin heels
> View attachment 5641099
> View attachment 5641100



Love that cardigan!


----------



## fayeH




----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Yesterday's outfit:
RM Williams boots
Rag and bone jeans
Zara sweater 
Smythe blazer


----------



## lizz




----------



## Antonia

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> RM Williams boots
> Rag and bone jeans
> Zara sweater
> Smythe blazer
> 
> View attachment 5641827


Love the Smythe blazer!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> Love that cardigan!


Thanks it's by Splendid!


----------



## jeans&heels

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> RM Williams boots
> Rag and bone jeans
> Zara sweater
> Smythe blazer
> 
> View attachment 5641827



Beautiful outfit


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sweater fleamarket, skirt from Pull And Bear, shoes from Geox and a Jacquemus bag.


----------



## Antonia

Forgot to post last week,  I had Friday off.


----------



## Sferics

Not much going on here


----------



## ditzydi

Happy Halloween!  Todays whole outfit except the bag is from Walmart.  Ha.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Halloween to those who celebrate it! I dressed up as the "Final Girl" survivor. Timberland boots. Plus I broke my camera.


----------



## ditzydi

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Halloween to those who celebrate it! I dressed up as the "Final Girl" survivor. Timberland boots. Plus I broke my camera.
> View attachment 5643902


Love it!  How did you break your  camera?!?


----------



## ditzydi

Another day and another outfit from Walmart.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Another day and another outfit from Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 5644093


Who knew Walmart couture would be so chic???


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

ditzydi said:


> Love it!  How did you break your  camera?!?


I dropped it. Turns out it will still take photos but the preview/menu screen on the back doesn't work. So we will see....


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Halloween to those who celebrate it! I dressed up as the "Final Girl" survivor. Timberland boots. Plus I broke my camera.
> View attachment 5643902



Cool outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, brown leather blazer, Ann Taylor heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, dress is from LOFT, booties are Stuart Weitzman


----------



## TC1

ditzydi said:


> More plaid.  And since y’all are so good at finding things for people on this thread…I’m trying to find now show socks I can wear with booties and my loafers. I bought some from Amazon a friend recommended but you can totally seem them when I wear loafers.


Stance socks make no show variety that just covers heels and toes, so you can wear ballet flats, etc.


----------



## lill_canele

A fun day window shopping~


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

A wrinkled after-work OOTD Thursday - new Helmut Lang logo waistband pants. Suede shoes are Dior.


----------



## ditzydi

outfits from Wednesday to today. 

This is my reality these days when it comes to shopping for my clothes.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> outfits from Wednesday to today.
> 
> This is my reality these days when it comes to shopping for my clothes.
> 
> View attachment 5646131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646133



Love your outfits!!  Funny story....last week I went to Costco to buy 2 pumpkin pies (they are the best!!) and that was the ONLY reason I went....well...as I'm walking past the women's clothing, my eye caught a puffer coat with a hood (different from the one in the video above)...it was only $20!  Of course I had to get it!


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday.


----------



## ditzydi

Antonia said:


> Love your outfits!!  Funny story....last week I went to Costco to buy 2 pumpkin pies (they are the best!!) and that was the ONLY reason I went....well...as I'm walking past the women's clothing, my eye caught a puffer coat with a hood (different from the one in the video above)...it was only $20!  Of course I had to get it!


Costco is dangerous


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 5646152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646155


They are all beautiful, but I really love that blue beauty from Monday.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> They are all beautiful, but I really love that blue beauty from Monday.


Oh thank you @JenJBS !!  Me too....it's TDF!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

JenJBS said:


> They are all beautiful, but I really love that blue beauty from Monday.


That Monday outfit wins everything!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> That Monday outfit wins everything!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Fri-yay OOTD: me waiting around for bootcut dress pants to come back in style...
turtleneck is Vince, Ferragamo kitten heels


----------



## lizz

Walmart sleeveless sweater, ASOS pants, Blondo boots. My pleather skirt that I tried on to to wear with this is too tight.


----------



## fayeH




----------



## lill_canele

Came back from a dinner with friends.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday - Reiss dress, Ferragamo heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD all-business Monday:


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD all-business Monday:
> View attachment 5648489
> View attachment 5648490


Love that Burberry coat!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Day off OOTD - Mother jeans, James Perse tee, Louboutin heels   @jeans&heels


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Day off OOTD - Mother jeans, James Perse tee, Louboutin heels   @jeans&heels
> View attachment 5648755


I like the look of the Loubs with an otherwise casual outfit.  Is that shoe style called 'Bruges'?


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD all-business Monday:
> View attachment 5648489
> View attachment 5648490


 Love the Burberry coat!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

avcbob said:


> I like the look of the Loubs with an otherwise casual outfit.  Is that shoe style called 'Bruges'?


Thank you! They are "Simple" 85mm


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you! They are "Simple" 85mm


Oh, the 'Simple' is also a beautiful style.  My wife has the 'Bruges' 125mm and they look very similar except with a little platform.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Day off OOTD - Mother jeans, James Perse tee, Louboutin heels   @jeans&heels
> View attachment 5648755



Fantastic outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday: BCBG navy sweater dress, YSL brown boots


----------



## lill_canele

Getting cozy!


----------



## Antonia

I tried to 'heart' these photo's on the new app and I didn't see the different emoji's....anyone else have this issue on the new app?


----------



## ditzydi

Here are a couple of outfits from this week that I managed to get pictures of.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Saturday very cold and cloudy... plus my camera is not focusing well after being dropped


----------



## Antonia

Oh wow, you had cold weather @BalenciagaKitte while here in New England it was 75 today!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, you had cold weather @BalenciagaKitte while here in New England it was 75 today!


We hit 80 on Thursday but it is all falling temps afterwards...


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday - Reiss dress, Ferragamo heels
> View attachment 5647756


Love this look so beautiful and elegante .


----------



## Cams

Sorry been away traveling but here are my outfits you all look great as always actually miss you guys . will stay be away for another few weeks leaving Europe to travel in Africa a few countries.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Sorry been away traveling but here are my outfits you all look great as always actually miss you guys . will stay be away for another few weeks leaving Europe to travel in Africa a few countries.
> 
> View attachment 5651720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651731


As you know I've been following you on Instagram and I love all of your pictures!!  Amazing photo's....it's like we are traveling with you!  Glad you are having a great time!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday, suede heels are Jimmy Choo...


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> Sorry been away traveling but here are my outfits you all look great as always actually miss you guys . will stay be away for another few weeks leaving Europe to travel in Africa a few countries.
> 
> View attachment 5651720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651731


Love all of your pics and your posts on the Paris thread! Safe travels!


----------



## Antonia

Last week....in no particular order.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday, Ferragamo kitten heels and Hermés twilly


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> Love all of your pics and your posts on the Paris thread! Safe travels!


Thank you .


----------



## Cams

Yes


Antonia said:


> As you know I've been following you on Instagram and I love all of your pictures!!  Amazing photo's....it's like we are traveling with you!  Glad you are having a great time!!


 and me too beautiful Antonia .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Last week....in no particular order.
> 
> View attachment 5652340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652344


Stunning Antonia  . lovely jackets


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday- some light snowfall while taking my photo... sweater is old Banana Republic, Chloé boots


----------



## fayeH




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday-- the camera only wanted to focus on my Manolos today. Can you blame it? Navy sweater and skirt are Vince.


----------



## fayeH

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday-- the camera only wanted to focus on my Manolos today. Can you blame it? Navy sweater and skirt are Vince.
> View attachment 5654577


I really love this style! U look so elegant!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

fayeH said:


> I really love this style! U look so elegant!


 Thank you @fayeH ! I just got this asymmetrical white blouse and I am looking forward to using it in a lot of outfits!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Thank you @fayeH ! I just got this asymmetrical white blouse and I am looking forward to using it in a lot of outfits!


Love that shirt!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Love that shirt!!


Thank you @Antonia !!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Happy Fri-yay! Going to work then straight to a Friendsgiving dinner... AllSaints sweater dress over black jeans, belt is Marni


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Fri-yay! Going to work then straight to a Friendsgiving dinner... AllSaints sweater dress over black jeans, belt is Marni
> View attachment 5655430


Looks great!!  Now we can see your face but your shoes are blurry.   Time for a new camera?   Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Antonia

Happy Friday everyone!   This week's outfits, in no particular order,  all had something faux leather:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> Happy Friday everyone!   This week's outfits, in no particular order,  all had something faux leather:
> 
> View attachment 5655459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655463


Fabulous theme of faux leather! And that last outfit is my favorite!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Fabulous theme of faux leather! And that last outfit is my favorite!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !


----------



## lizz

Today is Christmas picture day! Schutz boots from last year (SOOO comfortable!).


----------



## ditzydi

Some of my outfits from this week.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Today vintage fur jacket, Jacquemus bag (I love this cutie pie), Calzedona tights and Aigner  boots.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s outfit.


----------



## ditzydi

We have dinner with all the in-laws tonight.  Wearing this dress I picked up from…Costco.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> We have dinner with all the in-laws tonight.  Wearing this dress I picked up from…Costco.
> 
> View attachment 5657948


WOW, that's really pretty!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday: Uniqlo skirt, Jimmy Choo heels
If I don't "see" you all over the holiday, Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday: Uniqlo skirt, Jimmy Choo heels
> If I don't "see" you all over the holiday, Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!
> View attachment 5657965


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday: Uniqlo skirt, Jimmy Choo heels
> If I don't "see" you all over the holiday, Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!
> View attachment 5657965


Same to you @BalenciagaKitte !!!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday: Uniqlo skirt, Jimmy Choo heels
> If I don't "see" you all over the holiday, Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!
> View attachment 5657965



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ditzydi

Happy Day before Thanksgiving everybody!  Hope those who celebrate enjoy time with family and friends.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Fri-yay! Going to work then straight to a Friendsgiving dinner... AllSaints sweater dress over black jeans, belt is Marni
> View attachment 5655430





BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Monday
> View attachment 5657387



Two beautiful outfits


----------



## lill_canele

today’s ootd


----------



## lizz

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it! Forever 21 blouse, velvet LOFT jeans, Frye booties.


----------



## lizz

New genuine leather bag from Amazon, bought for $37! I noticed it’s down to $32 now. Great deal for real leather. Old Gringo boots, Amazon dress.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

From over the weekend.... Karen Millen white bodysuit and joggers, Cougar rain boots:


Alice & Olivia sweater dress, Chloé boots:


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD: Brown velvet suit from my Mom's closet... Via Spiga heels


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD: Brown velvet suit from my Mom's closet... Via Spiga heels
> View attachment 5660443


Fringe suede bag is Rebecca Minkoff above, photo without bag below:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aigner boots, Calzedonia tights, Mango jacket and Saint Laurent Toy Loulou.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD, navy and black


----------



## Christofle

Trying on the new jacket to see if it fits. I think it’s good enough to keep hehe.


----------



## MiniMabel

Christofle said:


> Trying on the new jacket to see if it fits. I think it’s good enough to keep hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661007


Looks good!

Has Luna approved it?!


----------



## Christofle

MiniMabel said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Has Luna approved it?!


10/10 box


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Trying on the new jacket to see if it fits. I think it’s good enough to keep hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661007



Looks great!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday, with and without Rag & Bone blazer. Ella Moss dress, Loeffler Randall flats


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Trying on the new jacket to see if it fits. I think it’s good enough to keep hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661007


You look amazing in the jacket ! Color is so rich and it fits really well


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday, Vince sweater, J. Crew skirt, Marni belt, Ann D. boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - double oversized sweaters for the win! COS cardigan and Acne Studios lavender sweater. Shoes are Ferragamo.


----------



## lill_canele

Yesterday’s ootd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD In-Focus Friday: all grey with Christian Dior suede wedges


----------



## ditzydi

Behind this week because we were told on Black Friday that Buddy is in heart failure.  Even though he’s working with half his heart he still plopped himself into my picture.


----------



## lizz

Christofle said:


> Trying on the new jacket to see if it fits. I think it’s good enough to keep hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661007


Yeah, it’s a keeper.


----------



## lizz

Apologies if this is a repost. SKIMS dress (I hate that this is the Kardashians, and yes, I love it), Amazon coat and bag, Old Gringo boots. I am nothing if not consistent.


----------



## lill_canele

Lunch/dinner date (we ate at 3pm)


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday OOTD, ankle boots are Balenciaga. Denim dress worn as coat.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Monday COS skirt, with and without scarf...


----------



## Antonia

Hi everyone,  I've been behind and getting caught up on all the fabulous ootds!!  
Here are mine from last week I forgot to post.


----------



## jeans&heels

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday OOTD, ankle boots are Balenciaga. Denim dress worn as coat.
> View attachment 5665187


Beautiful and cool outfit


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Wednesday - sporting two of my Black Friday sale deals: Polo Ralph Lauren sweater and Stuart Weitzman heels!


----------



## lill_canele

Work event ootd (posting more photos just because my dog is in it  )


----------



## ditzydi

Feeling festive today.  Couldn’t find my Santa hat though.


----------



## lill_canele

Work earlier today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay off to work in all black...


----------



## Antonia

This week except Wednesday


----------



## electricbluerita

That pine green coat is so amazing! You look beautiful.



Antonia said:


> Hi everyone,  I've been behind and getting caught up on all the fabulous ootds!!
> Here are mine from last week I forgot to post.
> 
> View attachment 5665625


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 5668149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668152


All very fabulous! I am loving your color combinations...and cool Christmas tree!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> All very fabulous! I am loving your color combinations...and cool Christmas tree!


Thank you @BalenciagaKitte !!    That tree has been in my office for over 10 years and it's getting taller than me now.  It really needs to be re-potted but I am not a green thumb-lol!


----------



## Antonia

electricbluerita said:


> That pine green coat is so amazing! You look beautiful.


Thank you so much!!    It's a vintage Karl Lagerfeld coat from The Real Real (you can see the Chanel influences up close). I bought it about 6 months ago and I think this was the first time wearing it.  It was super long though, almost grazing the floor (and I'm 5'5") so I had my mom, who is a seamstress/tailor shorten it about 5 inches.  It's perfect now!


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> This week except Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 5668149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668152


Fab outfits and the coat is awesome !


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Fab outfits and the coat is awesome !


Thank you @Christofle !!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD - J Crew fair isle sweater (old), Zara asymmetric shirt, Chloé boots


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - featuring my new Chloé betty rain boots!


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Tuesday - featuring my new Chloé betty rain boots!
> View attachment 5670324
> View attachment 5670325


Love the boots!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Thursday - trying this outfit with SW boots and AGL flats. Also put two small scarves together to make a longer scarf.


----------



## avcbob

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - trying this outfit with SW boots and AGL flats. Also put two small scarves together to make a longer scarf.
> View attachment 5671449
> View attachment 5671450


Hands down - with the boots is THE look!


----------



## JenJBS

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday - trying this outfit with SW boots and AGL flats. Also put two small scarves together to make a longer scarf.
> View attachment 5671449
> View attachment 5671450



Love those boots!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Fri-yay - beige Vince cashmere dress. It's so cold today, I layered it on top of a bodysuit and leggings. Boots are brown YSL.


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Thursday-- the camera only wanted to focus on my Manolos today. Can you blame it? Navy sweater and skirt are Vince.
> View attachment 5654577


So gorgeous love this .


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> Happy Friday everyone!   This week's outfits, in no particular order,  all had something faux leather:
> 
> View attachment 5655459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655463


Antonia so hot on that all leather outfit love love ❤️


----------



## Cams

BalenciagaKitte said:


> From over the weekend.... Karen Millen white bodysuit and joggers, Cougar rain boots:
> View attachment 5660137
> 
> Alice & Olivia sweater dress, Chloé boots:
> View attachment 5660138


Stunner love the all white outfit


----------



## Cams

Christofle said:


> Trying on the new jacket to see if it fits. I think it’s good enough to keep hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661007


Love it .


----------



## Cams

Hello again. You all look as hot as ever here are mine for the last few days sorry busy time at work for me . Finally my daughter is coming to visit so very excited about that since we have not seen each other for a while


----------



## A bottle of Red

Cams said:


> Hello again. You all look as hot as ever here are mine for the last few days sorry busy time at work for me . Finally my daughter is coming to visit so very excited about that since we have not seen each other for a while
> 
> View attachment 5672407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672415


Love your burgundy booties!


----------



## ditzydi

Not one of my typical ootd posts.  But this was the last picture of Buddy before we sent him over the rainbow bridge.  I realized that i didn’t have any pictures of me and him and my husband snapped this real quick puffy eyes and all.


----------



## Mimmy

Aww, I am so sorry, ditzydi. Wishing you comfort. 


ditzydi said:


> Not one of my typical ootd posts.  But this was the last picture of Buddy before we sent him over the rainbow bridge.  I realized that i didn’t have any pictures of me and him and my husband snapped this real quick puffy eyes and all.


----------



## Antonia

ditzydi said:


> Not one of my typical ootd posts.  But this was the last picture of Buddy before we sent him over the rainbow bridge.  I realized that i didn’t have any pictures of me and him and my husband snapped this real quick puffy eyes and all.


OMG I'm so sorry about your loss!!  Hugs to you!     I feel your pain...we had to put our 18 yr old Yorkie down 6 months ago and it still hurts.


----------



## Antonia

Cams said:


> Hello again. You all look as hot as ever here are mine for the last few days sorry busy time at work for me . Finally my daughter is coming to visit so very excited about that since we have not seen each other for a while
> 
> View attachment 5672407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672415


All beautiful outfits Cams!!!


----------



## Christofle

Christmas office brunch


----------



## michellem

ditzydi said:


> Not one of my typical ootd posts.  But this was the last picture of Buddy before we sent him over the rainbow bridge.  I realized that i didn’t have any pictures of me and him and my husband snapped this real quick puffy eyes and all.


So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Christofle

ditzydi said:


> Not one of my typical ootd posts.  But this was the last picture of Buddy before we sent him over the rainbow bridge.  I realized that i didn’t have any pictures of me and him and my husband snapped this real quick puffy eyes and all.


My condolences


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Not one of my typical ootd posts.  But this was the last picture of Buddy before we sent him over the rainbow bridge.  I realized that i didn’t have any pictures of me and him and my husband snapped this real quick puffy eyes and all.



My condolences. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Christmas office brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672866



Love corduroy in the winter! 

And I want to go to a party with that many Tiffany boxes lying around!!! Is Luna not there, so she can't wreak havoc with them?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Love corduroy in the winter!
> 
> And I want to go to a party with that many Tiffany boxes lying around!!! Is Luna not there, so she can't wreak havoc with them?


It’s a little Tiffany display to take photos outside of the restaurant. It was very cute!


----------



## Cams

A bottle of Red said:


> Love your burgundy booties!


Thank you they are form aquaitalia from Nordstrom


----------



## Cams

ditzydi said:


> Not one of my typical ootd posts.  But this was the last picture of Buddy before we sent him over the rainbow bridge.  I realized that i didn’t have any pictures of me and him and my husband snapped this real quick puffy eyes and all.


So sorry I can just imagine . Thinking of you sending you love.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> All beautiful outfits Cams!!!


Thank you my dear .❤️


----------



## JVSXOXO

OOTN


----------



## A bottle of Red

JVSXOXO said:


> OOTN
> 
> View attachment 5673214


You look fantastic! And your dress is incredible; where is it from if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## JVSXOXO

A bottle of Red said:


> You look fantastic! And your dress is incredible; where is it from if you don't mind sharing?


Thank you! I actually got it on Amazon, of all places! I just couldn’t find anything in stores that I liked for this occasion. They’re also currently on sale.


----------



## Christofle

JVSXOXO said:


> OOTN
> 
> View attachment 5673214


A very elegant dress and bag combo!


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> OOTN
> 
> View attachment 5673214


YOU ARE A STUNNER MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Christofle said:


> A very elegant dress and bag combo!


Thank you, dear! The Cassie 19 is so versatile. 


Antonia said:


> YOU ARE A STUNNER MY FRIEND!!!


Thank you, lovely!


----------



## A bottle of Red

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! I actually got it on Amazon, of all places! I just couldn’t find anything in stores that I liked for this occasion. They’re also currently on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5673311


Wow looks amazing


----------



## JVSXOXO

A bottle of Red said:


> Wow looks amazing


Thank you! I ordered 2 and was pleasantly surprised at how nice they are.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Sunday


----------



## A bottle of Red

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday
> View attachment 5673803


That color is fantastic on you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Monday OOTD: nothing says holiday like fair isle sweater + velvet pants! Lace blouse underneath is Maje - Loafers are Brunello Cucinelli.


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Monday OOTD: nothing says holiday like fair isle sweater + velvet pants! Lace blouse underneath is Maje - Loafers are Brunello Cucinelli.
> View attachment 5674055


Fabulous!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OOTD Tuesday - Blazer is Haider Ackermann, boots are Chloé. Sorry for the blur of top part of photo...


----------



## Antonia

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OOTD Sunday
> View attachment 5673803


OMG this color!!!


----------



## Antonia

I keep forgetting to post mine but I was off Friday,  which is when I usually post.


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> I keep forgetting to post mine but I was off Friday,  which is when I usually post.
> 
> View attachment 5674856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674859



So nice to see you wearing so much jeans and denim


----------



## Antonia

jeans&heels said:


> So nice to see you wearing so much jeans and denim


Thanks!!! I could wear jeans everyday!!  I feel like you can experiment with clothing so much more with jeans.


----------



## jeans&heels

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!! I could wear jeans everyday!!  I feel like you can experiment with clothing so much more with jeans.


That is so  true, jeans are the most versatile clothing there is you can wear it anytime anywhere


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Last OOTD for a few days... a cloudy morning today and snow tomorrow! Burgundy cable-knit skirt, tights, Ferragamo shoes.


----------



## Cams

Antonia said:


> I keep forgetting to post mine but I was off Friday,  which is when I usually post.
> 
> View attachment 5674856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674859


Lovely outfits


----------

